#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-05
<harris> when does it come out
<dgonyeo> so I have a toro version of a galaxy nexus, and I want to try to install the takju galaxy nexus builds of ubuntu touch on it to see what happens
<dgonyeo> phablet-flash -b -d takju doesn't work
<dgonyeo> anyone have any advice?
<harris> when does it come out
<dgonyeo> I just want to know how to tell phablet-flash "just pretend install the builds for device y, ignore that you don't recignize the device"
<dgonyeo> just install*
<dgonyeo> nvm, i'm dumb
<dgonyeo> -d maguro
<savedjuli> hi
<harris> when does it come out
<DJJeff> clear
<DJJeff> does Ubuntu Touch use wpa_supplicant for encrypted wifi? I cant find /data/ubuntu/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<DJJeff> I found /data/ubuntu/etc/wpa_supplicant/ but it just has 3 .sh scripts in it
<DJJeff> ps aux | grep wpa shows...
<DJJeff> /sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -P /run/sendsigs.omit.d/wpasupplicant.pid -u -s -O /var/run/wpa_supplicant
<DJJeff> looks like its running but not sure where the conf file is :(
<DJJeff> oh snap............ theres a command line interface with wpa_cli
<diwic> Hi, is there an arm-eabi-gdb executable that works under ubuntu touch, and if so, how do I find it?
<DJJeff> ok who is the wise one to break wpa_supplicant
<DJJeff> just did apt-get dist-upgrade rebooted and now its not running anymore
<effbiai> is there any where do download ubuntu for android source code? is it released for a phone, or is ubuntu edge the first phone to get it?
<effbiai> reffering to this http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<ogra_> effbiai, neither binary nor source of UfA are public
<ogra_> if the edge happens it will be released alongside though
<ogra_> DJJeff, use nm-cli, dont use wpa_supplicant directly, this will most likely break stuff
<DJJeff> -bash: nm-cli: command not found
<ogra_> DJJeff, ah, sorry, no dash
<ogra_> if you already fiddled with the setup it might indeed now work though
<ogra_> *not
<ogra_> DJJeff, is there any reaso why you dont use the UI btw ?
<ogra_> (phablet-network-setup will help too in case your host PC has wlan)
<DJJeff> my UI shows the networks but wont let me type a password
<DJJeff> will only put a check mark
<DJJeff> even if I select more then one network they all get check marks
<DJJeff> ran tail -f /var/log/syslog in my ssh session and got nothing
<ogra_> DJJeff, does your host PC have a wlan connection by chance ?
<DJJeff> nope
<diwic> ogra_, do you know if it is easy to compile an android binary? Just a small c file that will open an android library and call a function in there.
<ogra_> ah, well, then nmcli it is
<diwic> ogra_, using hybris in that scenario would be overkill perhaps
<ogra_> diwic, xnox did roll a bionic/android toolchain we build the android packages with  ... i need to look up the package name ...
<cjwatson> gcc-arm-linux-androideabi
<ogra_> you should be able to cross build for android with it
<ogra_> ah, thanks
<diwic> cjwatson, is that the package name?
<cjwatson> yes
<diwic> cjwatson, aha, it is only available on amd64, not on armhf itself
<ogra_> diwic, for cross building, yes
<DJJeff> I only wish my WLAN0 TXPOWER was 1496 dBm lol
<DJJeff> http://i.imgur.com/0bjS6JM.png
<DJJeff> peed my pants from laughing so hard
<ogra_> well, again, dont use wpa_supplicant directly ...
<ogra_> nmcli d help
<ogra_> start from there
<DJJeff> just googled this
<DJJeff> http://pravin.paratey.com/posts/manage-wireless-networks-with-nmcli
<DJJeff> nmcli -p dev wifi list
<DJJeff> returned nothing for me :(
<ogra_> what phone is that ?
<DJJeff> rfkill list shows that nothing is blocked
<DJJeff> and it worked just fine before I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<ogra_> with nmcli ?
<ogra_> editing wpa configs doesnt count
<DJJeff> I was using wpa_supplicant before with wpa_cli
<ogra_> right ...
<DJJeff> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# iw wlan0 scan | grep SSID
<DJJeff> shows my network just fine
<ogra_> well, so should: nmcli d wifi list
<DJJeff> it does not :(
<ogra_> well, the good question would be now ... did it before you tinkered with the wpa settings ... but i guess you didnt try
<DJJeff> http://puu.sh/3Ubc6.png
<ogra_> DJJeff, well, its hard to tell if it isnt whon because you changed the wpa defaults or if it has to do anything with your disct upgrade
<ogra_> *shown
 * ogra_ would just flash freshly to make sure nothing is messed up, and then use nmcli on a fresh system ....
<ogra_> if you hack around it now by not using teh default tools, it will likely just break again on a subsequent upgrade
<DJJeff> seems that each time I set something up and get it working it breaks when I upgrade :(
<DJJeff> I really need to stop upgrading
<DJJeff> or just wait for this to become more stable before diving into the settings
<ogra_> what device are you on ?
<DJJeff> Samsung GT 10.1 Wifi (p4wifi)
<ogra_> (also be extremely careful with upgrading, there are shared pieces in android that arent packaged so you need to re-flash a freshly built zip alongside on upgrades)
<ogra_> (wont influence wlan though ... )
<DJJeff> past upgrades have been ok (for the last 3 weeks)
<DJJeff> untill today where I noticed network-manager got updated
<DJJeff> and same with wpa_supplicant
<DJJeff> been using open non encrpyted networks in the past with just (iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkname") and (dhclient wlan0)
<ogra_> asac, looking at the dashboard it smells like another week without release ...
<ogra_> all new tests seem to fail
<ogra_> (we should probably rename the "dailys" to "weeklys" :P )
<ogra_> gema, ^^^
<didrocks> ogra_: see, and you want minutely! :p
<didrocks> ogra_: daily releases are being to move on a 3 hours schedule probably FYI
<ogra_> didrocks, well, minutely would indeed assume thests are working :P
<didrocks> ogra_: right, welcome to my world of pain ;)
<ogra_> (and that we invent some kind fo time warp mechanism to make them finish in under a minute)
<didrocks> ogra_: let me make some "research" playing chrono cross :)
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> welll, i think multiple dailies would be a good start already
<didrocks> won't fix the "flacky/failing tests" though
<didrocks> but yeah, you will get quicker to the image
<ogra_> no, indeed
<ogra_> thats up to the devs of the apps
<ogra_> (or devs of the tests ... depending where what fails)
<didrocks> I need to get some locking system in place though to prevent if we can't make the 3 hours target because of timing out tests
<didrocks> that should be easy enough, but need some thoughts to be scalable
<ogra_> yeah, could get hairy if they dleay your stuff more than once ... like ten times in a row .... and suddenly you test two days old stuff from a queue
<ogra_> *delay
<didrocks> ogra_: right, hence the easiest model is "if you miss the tick, you'll be picked in the next one"
<ogra_> yup
<didrocks> (but also, it expects pushing stuff in coherence every 3 hours)
<didrocks> let's see how it goes, pushing stuff in coherence was already hard to get ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Traffic Light Day! :-D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq, mzanetti: that's a plain Jenkins-failure, right -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1596/console ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> just retrigger it
<MacSlow> ok
<ogra_> hmpf, unity8 eats constantly ~40% CPU here
<ogra_> my load is around 3.6
<seb128> ogra_, it's a feature, it's to keep your pocket warm in winter
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<tsdgeos> ogra_: dednick is working on trying to find out what that happes
<ogra_> surfaceflinger seems busy as well ... not as much as unity8 though
<ogra_> tsdgeos, ah, awesome
<tsdgeos> it sucks that is not easily/trivially reproducible
<ogra_> i see it on a parted device more often than on a nexus
<ogra_> *ported
<dednick> my wpa_supplicant process quite often goes to +95% usage and stays there...
<dednick> making reproducing a pain.
<ogra_> dednick, yeah, we have rasec all over the place
<ogra_> *races
<ogra_> jodh's upstart bridge into android will help a lot with that (hopefully)
<jodh> ogra_: yeah - death to sleeps! :)
<ogra_> !!
<ogra_> gusch, i think ricmm might be able to help you, he reworked the PID handling when we flipped ...
<gusch> ogra_: thx
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: how are the images coming along?
<ogra_> 0804 looks fine
<ogra_> waiting for a burp from cdimage for 05
<ogra_> the new tests mostly fail though
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I have 04
<ogra_> so i wouldnt expect a release soon
<davmor2> ogra_: fair enough
<davmor2> ogra_: I noticed that the images test rates were all over the place
<ogra_> all over the place ?
<davmor2> ogra_: 30-odd % saturday 70-odd% sunday
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that perscentage computing is totally weird
<ogra_> but 100% are 100% at least :)
<davmor2> ogra_: 100% of the test are definitely tests
<ogra_> well, i meant success rate indeed :)
<DJJeff> im happy with my load / cpu usage hehehe http://puu.sh/3UekO.png
<DJJeff>  03:36:58 up 4 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.16, 0.84, 0.38
<ogra_> above 1 doesnt look so good for an idling device though
<DJJeff> here is a screenshot of my HTOP http://puu.sh/3Ueoh.png
<DJJeff> when I first flashed ubuntu on my tablet network manager was constantly @ 100% cpu till I stopped the ofono service
<Cavallitek> hi
<DJJeff> root@ubuntu-phablet:/tmp# nmcli dev list
<DJJeff> GENERAL.NM-MANAGED:                     no
<ogra_> if you had re-flashed when i told you, you might have a working system since 1h :)
<DJJeff> oh I think I solved it.... :()   had to edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<DJJeff> took out ofono and put managed=true
<DJJeff> nmcli con now shows
<DJJeff> Ifupdown (wlan0)          5391eba4-6426-faca-338e-5828034ff9d1   802-3-ethernet    never
<DJJeff> I choose reflash/reinstall as a last resort as you loose your work and dont learn anything
<DJJeff> yup problem solved http://puu.sh/3Ufye.png
<ogra_> congrats
<DJJeff> oh and now wpa_cli decided to start working
<DJJeff> so I guess doing apt-get dist-upgrade wiped out my .conf files and that was the issue
<ogra_> right, and it would have done the same on next upgrade
<asac> ogra_: moin moin
<ogra_> moin
<ogra_> dashboard doesnt look so good with the new tests
<asac> doanac: gema: plars: dashboard needs help i guess
<ogra_> maguro seems to hang
<asac> ogra_: yesterday or so it was still ok (no big regressions on the existing ones)
<ogra_> yeah, i was referring to the new ones
<ogra_> they have a lot failures
<asac> ogra_: balloons is the guy
<ogra_> (not unexpected)
<asac> he promissed quick fix
<ogra_> balloons, ^^
<ogra_> :)
<asac> balloons: how is the test cleanup going?
<asac> balloons: ogra has high hopes in you
<ogra_> me ?!?
<ogra_> you said he's the man :)
<asac> ogra_: i guess today will be calm... lots of folks shaking out their pain
<ogra_> yeah ... i'm melting anyway
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: move in a modern flat ... here in the north room i dont really get much heat
<ogra_> though i at least want to have the livecd-rootfs android implementation done today
<asac> ogra_: is everything in archive now?
<ogra_> my basement is cold too
<ogra_> asac, yes, but we still need a plan for doign automated daily builds for the package
<ogra_> currently xnox does them manually on request
<asac> ogra_: what packages?
<ogra_> android
<asac> ogra_: so phablet ppa is dead?
<asac> can we kill it"?
<asac> ah
<ogra_> phablet PPA waits for ofono to be done afaik
<asac> ogra_: just stuff it in
<asac> instead of the other stuff
<ogra_> awe and rsalveti are on it
<asac> :P
<ogra_> asac, thats my plan, but we still need an automated rebuild strategy
<asac> ogra_: so what i want is that all that OEM has to touch is in container
<ogra_> else hybris can go out of sync and you stay unbootable
<asac> ogra_: so we might want to move more in there
<asac> and maybe the android container should be a separate image like thing
<asac> thing
<ogra_> it is
<asac> that we distribute as a separate baseline
<asac> ogra_: good. then just live-build it
<asac> done
<ogra_> we cant distribute it separately
<asac> ogra_: we already do, no?
<ogra_> it always needs the matching hybris ABI
<asac> e.g. +maguro
<asac> why do we change hybris api?
<ogra_> yes, but the build is 100% bound to the content of the armhf zip
<asac> what changes hybris api? i would think if we dont move to a new android
<ogra_> ABI :)
<asac> we dont change that api
<ogra_> not api
<asac> abi changes, but api not?
<ogra_> you need binary compatibility on both sides
<asac> that feels odd
<asac> i know
<ogra_> i dotn care about api at all :P
<asac> but... the hybris api/abi doesnt change much, i would think
<ogra_> i do care about failing boots :)
<ogra_> if hybris on the android side changed you need to rebuild android and need to re-flash along with updating the hybris deb on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> and since hybris  and platform-api can hook into HW specific bits you cant just have a generic cross built hybris package that you could dump into the container
<asac> ogra_: when does hybris change? isnt that just when new android comes out?
<ogra_> asac, it changes all the time
<xnox> ogra_: i can build 4.3 android emulator from aosp and it does run (that's target arch arm, running under qemu). Do you think it's sensible to try, ubuntu touch port against aosp builds? for some reason the cyanogenmod emulator builds are borked, and i don't feel like fixing that.
<ogra_> xnox, why not, if you can get it to work
<Mirv> renato_: hi, can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1208343 which blocks phone stack publishing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208343 in address-book-app "AP test address_book_app.tests.test_contactlist.TestContactList.test_contact_list failing" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw, you said sensorservice was moved to late_start to fix a race ... was that before or after the flip ? :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: after flip
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> sad, i had hopes
<seb128> gusch, hey, are you working on the gallery-app (seems so from the commit history)?
<davmor2> ogra_: hmmm that will be an interesting bug then,  on 05 disable wifi to allow 3g to be tested enable wifi refuses to connect correctly 3  then crashes the entire device instant reboot nice :)
<gusch> seb128: yep - although currently busy with other stuff ;)
<seb128> gusch, I've some questions for you if you have a bit of spare time :-)
<seb128> gusch, 1- can I --pick-photo on a specific album (if not, is that planned)?
<xnox> ogra_: do we at all have: unflipped userdata as .img ?
<gusch> seb128: no, not planned at the moment
<seb128> hum, ok
<seb128> gusch, next question "is there a way to call that picker from qml"?
<gusch> seb128: Kaleo is working on that picker API for QML, but the picker is not yet functional :(
<seb128> gusch, ok, I'm asking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone (to give some context)
<seb128> gusch, I think I'm just going to make one entry calling gallery-app --pick-photo meanwhile
<gusch> seb128: I'd say that's a good idea
<seb128> Kaleo, hey, where can I get details on the content picker that you are working on and what it's going to do/support?
<seb128> gusch, thanks for the replies ;-)
<Kaleo> seb128: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1j7LsTDHLlYODMxXkz6PI-wqgDMvDuwlz8NWzSyYF9Zg/edit#heading=h.nm4hvq9ryltd
<seb128> Kaleo, thanks
<Kaleo> seb128: not working on it right now
<seb128> Kaleo, do you have any idea when that's going to be available/usable?
<gusch> seb128: not before I'v done the backend for it - don't hold your breath :(
<seb128> hum
<seb128> are you guys saying we should better build a custom image grid/picker for the background selection?
<seb128> that google doc has 13.08 as target for a qml api in the sdk
<seb128> I guess that needs to be revisited?
<Kaleo> seb128: probably it has; maybe; maybe we manage to get something for end of month
<Kaleo> seb128: can you work on something else in the meantime,
<Kaleo> ?
<seb128> Kaleo, yes
<seb128> I'm just going to put that on hold with a note to revisit in septembre
<seb128> if by then the content picker is still not there we might need a plan B
<Kaleo> ok
<seb128> gusch, Kaleo: thanks
<seb128> gush: if I read that google doc correctly the picker is going to allow important photos from apps (gallery and camera are the ones we need) and from specific folders?
<gusch> seb128: not sure what you mean, you'll be able to import the photos, that are available in gallery-app
<seb128> gusch, what about pointing to a directory? like /usr/share/backgrounds
<seb128> gusch, those are not user photos/in the gallery, but we are going to need to pick files from there for the background
<seb128> gusch, e.g is the picker going to support an "import from <DIR>" ?
<ogra_> xnox, no, we dont have userdata as img at all
<ogra_> (i mean we dont use it)
<ogra_> davmor2, wait for awe ... he was working on a fix for all this (or at least coordinating the work)
<xnox> ogra_: i'll see if i can fake one, by repackaging unflipped .zip roughly following what our deploy script does. Emulator runs off .imges only.
<gusch> seb128: no - no plan for that
<plars> balloons: good morning
<ogra_> xnox, well, the build surely produces an img ... you can use sim2img to make it mountable, install the tarball in it and re pack it with img2simg
<gusch> seb128: interessting requirement ...
<plars> balloons: ubuntu-clock-autopilot and ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot were both on our list of requested app tests to add. Are they really different from one another though?
<ogra_> xnox, what android produces is otherwise just the directory structure inside the img
<seb128> gusch, where would be the right place to open a wishlist?
<Kaleo> seb128: gusch: add /usr/share/backgrounds to a default album in the gallery app?
<Kaleo> and done?
<ogra_> seb128, we ship ubuntu-bug now :)
<seb128> Kaleo, that would work for me, we might not want to list backgrounds there though
<wilee-nilee> mmmm bugs
<Kaleo> seb128: sounds like a design question
<davmor2> ogra_: will do ta
<seb128> mpt, ^ opinion/can you check with other designers?
<Kaleo> seb128: mpt: especially Rachel and Oren (who take care of the picker)
<dejello> hello
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: hey, how's it going?
<cyphermox> btw I still have https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-extras/brcm-rename/+merge/176270 waiting for review ;)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: hey, welcome back
<rsalveti> yeah, had some comments but forgot to update that, just a sec
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just updated it
<cyphermox> thanks!
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just a better check for getprop, as this will be installed by default
<cyphermox> aye
<rsalveti> cyphermox: the mako one is missing 'stop on' as well
<cyphermox> yeah, that's on purpose
<rsalveti> great
<cyphermox> there is not really a stop case for mako
<rsalveti> yeah, just thought about that
<rsalveti> cyphermox: why do we need to export a PATH in there?
<cyphermox> probably not, I'll re-check
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool, and sleep 15 is really a long sleep, do we need a high value like that?
<cyphermox> sleep: yeah, seems like it does, but if you give me a few minutes I'll triple-check
<cyphermox> but brcm-patchram takes a little bit to get done
<rsalveti> cyphermox: perfect
<cyphermox> I'm reflashing my nexus 4 right now, I'll verify all of this
<ogra_> cyphermox, davmor2 also had some weird behavior with wlan interacting with 3G (might be UI related though, he can surely explain better)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> let's look into it
<cyphermox> davmor2: ?
<ogra_> <davmor2> ogra_: hmmm that will be an interesting bug then,  on 05 disable wifi to allow 3g to be tested enable wifi refuses to connect correctly 3  then crashes the entire device instant reboot nice :)
<ogra_> from the backlog
<davmor2> cyphermox: so for me I wanted to test the 3g connection,  so I opened the NM-indicator deselected wifi.  Tested the 3g connection worked and then went to re-enable the wifi.  The wifi instantly flicked back to X in nm-indicator so I tried it 2 more time then the device crashed and rebooted
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> what device was that?
<davmor2> cyphermox: maguro
<davmor2> cyphermox: that is on 05
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> heh, the indicator is as broken as ever
<riddlebox> hello, is there a blog or any site I can go to see the progress on ubuntu touch?
<cyphermox> it restarts so often it's not impossible that NM got confused by the state changes if it changed states a lot
<cyphermox> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> cyphermox: this was disable, open the webbrowser, wait for the first page to load click on the indigogo link wait for that, close browser enable wifi,  so a minute or more maybe?
<cyphermox> davmor2: yeah, but I meant something else actually
<cyphermox> when you enable or disable, the indicator itself crashes and restarts
<cyphermox> that's why you see the app flashing and stuff
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah right
<davmor2> cyphermox: yes that I see
<cyphermox> I started looking into that, with help from desrt, but I didn't manage to fix that one issue yet
<cyphermox> not sure whether it's worth spending too much time on it though since tedg is working on the indicator...
<dejello> Anyone know where I can find a log for the Porting Clinic discussion?  Been on vacation and missed it.
<ogra_> dejello, irclogs.ubuntu.com has all ubuntu related irc logs
<ogra_> (including this channel)
<dejello> Thank you
<davmor2> cyphermox: the other thing as well is I believe there is a new indicator hopefully landing soon so I don't know how much effort you will want to put into it,  ogra_ that was the outcome from tedg right?
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> davmor2: yeah that's what I was just saying :)
<ogra_> not sure of that also is true for NM though
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah sorry :)
<cyphermox> yes
<ogra_> ah, good
<cyphermox> it's the network indicator, for driving wifi and 3G
<davmor2> cyphermox: I thought it also included signal strength for telecoms too
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> or you know well,
<cyphermox> possibly, I don't know ;)
<davmor2> haha
<davmor2> cyphermox: I think you missed a maybe and a perhaps out of that sentence :)
<cyphermox> indeed
<balloons> plars, I'm confused by clock-app and ubuntu-clock.. probably a misprint. There's only one clock app
<plars> balloons: but there are two test packages
<plars> balloons: ubuntu-clock-autopilot and ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot
<davmor2> balloons: there is the clock indicator too or is that in an other part?
<stomrbinger> hi everyone
<Chocanto> balloons: The libpoppler-qt5 as just been released in saucy, I think we will be able to work on pdf tests soon :)
<balloons> Chocanto, :-)
<ogra_> wohoo
 * ogra_ finally wants to be able to read his ebooks on ubuntu touch 
<balloons> plars, so the ubuntu-clock-app is using ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot
<plars> balloons: but are the tests doing something different?
<Chocanto> ogra_: It would be awesome ! :)
<ogra_> ++
<balloons> plars, as far as I can tell ubuntu-clock-autopilot isn't doing anything and isn't needed
<mpt> seb128, Kaleo: That's why I wrote "items for “Ubuntu Art” ... *and* an item for each album in the gallery"
<mpt> seb128, Kaleo: So it's a variation of the image content picker specifically in that here it shows the Ubuntu Art collection whereas everywhere else it does not.
<seb128> mpt, would "Ubuntu Art" be part of the gallery albums?
<seb128> mpt, seems like the picker as designed atm doesn't support what you want, at least it doesn't have a "pick from album"...
<mpt> seb128, no, that's why I wrote "*and*" there
<seb128> hum
<mpt> Should I change it to "plus"? :-)
<seb128> mpt, I guess I should open a bug because there might be a disconnect between the design and what the picker is going to allow us to do
<seb128> mpt, no, the design is fine, but it seems like the picker is not going to let pick from something which is not a gallery album
<mpt> seb128, probably. I did raise this with Rachel earlier. I haven't seen the design for the content picker though.
<seb128> mpt: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1j7LsTDHLlYODMxXkz6PI-wqgDMvDuwlz8NWzSyYF9Zg/edit#heading=h.nm4hvq9ryltd
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! Please don't forget about https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/client/+merge/178038 (the diff is huge, but mostly because of the docs)
<plars> balloons: ok, it will probably go away when we move to the click packages then
<kenvandine> mardy, i won't :)
<balloons> plars, lol.. well that's one way of looking at :-) I was trying to track down where it was coming from
<ogra_> plars, you mean when we have to rewrite all tests from scratch anyway ? :)
<mpt> seb128, I just checked with rachelliu. The design of the content picker is being changed at the moment, but she will raise this issue of extensibility with tvoss_ on Wednesday.
<seb128> mpt, ok, thanks
<seb128> gusch, Kaleo: ^ jfyi
<sergiusens> balloons: ahve you seen what mzanetti wrote regarding qml unit tests?
<balloons> sergiusens, I spoke with mzanetti a couple weeks ago and got an example qml unit test from him.. it was rather interesting to see how much you could do with qml unit tests.
<sergiusens> balloons: so as long as no integration is required, I say just use that and skip the ap tests (just have one to see if it launches or something and others for whatever requires system integration)
<balloons> sergiusens, many of these could have been written as qml, indeed
<balloons> however the velocity was behind autopilot and thus we've rolled with that
<balloons> not every test is perfect, but a running test that offers value is better than nothing.. I suppose it remains to be seen if maintenance costs on these will eat away at the value
<doanac> anyone have a pointer that explains how to create a click package?
<sergiusens> doanac: I have this that tries and creates a click manifest from an existing debian packaging http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/click_ready/view/head:/click-readiness.py
<sergiusens> doanac: after that it's just click build
<doanac> sergiusens: thanks
<themikem> hi all.  Since you're talking about building and testing, is there a guide somewhere on setting up a build environment for all of Ubuntu Touch?  I.e. the automated bild scripts, tools, etc?  I've been looking for some documentation on the build system itself for some time...
<timp> why does phablet-flash install 20130731.3, while phablet-flash --pending has a 20130805 image? Are all images since 31 July broken?
<ogra_> timp, they didnt pass the auto tests
<plars> ogra_: so, this thing you are doing with adb as phablet - how close is that, and how would we go about fixing the sudoers file so that we can get unrestricted access for testing? It will require quite a few changes on our end I think if you do this
<plars> ogra_: or could we still just do 'adb root' and it will fix that up for us?
<ogra_> plars, no, the idea is to use sudo indeed ... you cah just ship a file in /etc/sudoers.d  with the test framework though
<ogra_> *can
<plars> ogra_: you mean by extracting the tarball, changing it, and repacking everything?
<ogra_> its not very close yet but we will have to have it locked down by release
<dholbach> hey MaxWallstedt - how are you doing?
<ogra_> i will occasionally work on this every time i have some spare time ... its not super high prio
<dholbach> MaxWallstedt, I'm not quite sure what came out of the last time we tried the new phablet-flash branch together - did it flash your device correctly? (I only have a Nexus 7, so I could just test if the download part worked all right.)
<ogra_> plars, no, you wont be able to do tests in non devekoper mode as i understand
<plars> ogra_: ok, well please give us some warning when this is going to happen, as it will certainly require some things on the test automation side or everything will break
<ogra_> plars, so it shuldnt be a prob to ship the sudoers.d snippet with a package
<plars> ogra_: maybe my understanding of developer mode is not good, but I was thinking we *must* do tests without developer mode, otherwise we are changing too much
<ogra_> plars, i'm not in a hurry and we can make it so that everything you need works fine for you
<plars> and not really testing the image as the user would see it
<plars> ok
<ogra_> we can indeed also make /etc/sudoers.d a writable dir by default
<ogra_> i think stgraber was also working on some finer grained mechanism for developers to make sure they get writability where needed
<MaxWallstedt> dholbach, I'll try again - last time it didn't quite work, I got stuck in recovery. Could be because my ubuntu is in virtualbox
<dholbach> sergiusens, ^ did you see MaxWallstedt's reply?
<dholbach> could that be the case?
<stgraber> ogra_: /etc/system-image/writable-paths in current images
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, it is in already ?!?
<ogra_> you rock !
<ogra_> plars, ^^^
<stgraber> ogra_: the catch however is that it's not an overlay, so if you mark a path as writable, it'll be migrated to writable at first boot and then won't ever be synced with what's in the base image
<stgraber> ogra_: which is fine for most cases but will be a problem if you use it on some .d directories where the distro may also add/change files
<plars> ok
<davmor2> stgraber: less of a catch more of the the brick wall that will hit you at speed though is ;)
<stgraber> davmor2: :)
<janimo> ogra_, do you know why current points to the Aug 1 image? Is automatic testing not run daily or did the images since fail?
<ogra_> janimo, automatic testing is run daily ... promotion is only done manually by me if we have 100% passed tests
<ogra_> (which we didnt in a while and since today there are new tets sthat all need cleanup)
<janimo> ogra_, so there are regressions then? Are the outputs of the tests public?
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<ogra_> there were some regressions before and now there are new tests
<ogra_> that need to be shaken out first
<ogra_> with luck we might have a release on wed. .... latest fri. i'd say
<MaxWallstedt> dholbach, It did not work this time either - after it pushed the images to /sdcard/ and rebooted, it said something like "waiting for sd card to mount (20 s)" and counted down to 0. It then rebooted to android.
<dholbach> sergiusens, ^ do you have an idea what this could be? (flash_change branch)
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: what device was this and is the sdcard a real one?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i9100
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, It's i9100 and I use the internal sdcard. Is it possible that the sdcard mounts too slow in through virtualbox? Can the waiting time be increased?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: shouldn't be related to virtualbox, I may be missing a mount command on the extendedcommands, let me try something
<dholbach> MaxWallstedt, sergiusens: you're heroes!
<ogra_> note that userdata is only 2G on that device
<ogra_> if there is an existing install thats not enough space to unpack and install the new zip
<ogra_> i have to wipe /data/ubuntu here to make it work
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jqyas/submit_your_ubuntu_edge_campaign_perk_ideas_here/
<mhall119> upvotes appreciated
<Necrosporus> Can Ubuntu Edge run Slackware or some other distribution if I dislike Ubuntu?
<Necrosporus> Or maybe Trisquel
<mhall119> Necrosporus: if those distros support it
<ogra_> Necrosporus, if you port it :)
<ogra_> there is a standard ubuntu so it shouldnt be hard to do ... you just need to add Mir support to the distro
<Necrosporus> ogra_, I have managed my windows mobile Pocket PC run CRUX-arm
<Necrosporus> Mir?
<Necrosporus> I'd prefer X.org
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<ogra_> xorg work work (thats the reason Mir was started at all)
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Should I install Ubuntu phone?
<lolcat> on my phone?
<Necrosporus> lolcat, if you wish so
 * xnox is not a happy camper with emulator
<mhall119> lolcat: depends on your phone
<ogra_> Necrosporus, indeed you can run an xorg server and use the phone with a traditional desktop install, but yu would lose ubuntu touch for using it as a phone
<lolcat> Samsung Galaxy Note
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: in recovery, if you browse, do you find the zip files in /sdcard/ ? if not, can you mount /sdcard from an adb shell while in recovery
<ogra_> and without Mir driving the external port i'm not sure if you coould use that with xorg
<ogra_> surely needs a lot of development work (but also surely isnt impossible)
<lolcat> Can I apt get things on the ubuntu phone? is it like maemo?
<sergiusens> xnox: everyone who has played with the emulator ended up feeling like that
<ogra_> lolcat, yes
<ogra_> !devices | lolcat
<ubot5> lolcat: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lolcat> Can I use ubuntu phone to fill all the storage with gardbadge?
<lolcat> ogra_: Did I ask about devices?
<ogra_> lolcat, see the list of community ports to find if your device is there
<lolcat> I know my phone is supported
<ogra_> ah, k
<lolcat> I just dont know if I should use it
<ogra_> well, probably ask someone of the porters how usable it is on your device
<Necrosporus> ogra_, will touchscreen work? It's one thing I haven't managed to make working properly. Anyway, Ubuntu Edge is said to support some desktop mode. So can another distribution used in desktop mode, so it would be tri-boot with ubuntu for phone things and other distro for desktop, plus maybe android (why having android at all?)
<ogra_> (i.e. wlan surely works on the majority of ports, calls and 3G probably not)
<lolcat> ogra_: So I can only text?
<ogra_> Necrosporus, the desktop mode will use Mir
<ogra_> (even for input)
<mhall119> Necrosporus: it will depend on the distro you want to put on there and how well they support the hardware and underlying services
<mhall119> there won't be anything stopping it, let's put it that way
<ogra_> Necrosporus, the desktop and distro you want to use would either need Mir support or you would have to write touchscreen and graphics drievr yourself (or find something thats easily adjustable to work)
<ogra_> the point of Mir is to be able to make use of the existing android drivers without having to use android ... xorg cant do that
<Necrosporus> So there's still only one more or less modern device running X.org, Nokia N9?
<ogra_> there will be XMir on the edge
<ogra_> which means all X apps will just run without probs
<ogra_> but that wont help you much on something like slackware indeed
<ogra_> Necrosporus, Xorg is dead ... all distros move towards new technologies
<Necrosporus> Slackware does not seem to abandon it
<ogra_> (at least tthe bigger ones ... and eventually their derivatives)
<Necrosporus> Slackware is not a lesser one
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt abandon it either
<ogra_> but it wont be used by default
<Necrosporus> I don't think Slackware is going to include Mir or wayland in near future
<ogra_> up to them :)
<ogra_> they will have to at some point
<ogra_> since the desktops switch over and start depending on either wayland or Mir
<Necrosporus> It has been adopted Network Manager only in the last release and it's not default
<ogra_> as i said, up to them
<ogra_> if they want supportable desktop stuff they will pull it in at some point
<ogra_> depends how much they like to be behind
<ogra_> that said ... beyond graphical stuff you will indeed be able to run every distro you want on the edge
<janimo> dholbach, sergiusens I get a python traceback ending in KeyError: 'ubuntu_img'
<janimo>  when trying to flash an image I put up for the u9200
<ogra_> or build your arm gentoo system at a very high speed etc
<sergiusens> janimo: let me check your branch
<janimo> dholbach, sergiusens I did not enter an ubuntu image url since it is optional according to the wiki
<sergiusens> janimo: should be optional
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, I can't find the zip files on the sdcard when browsing with recovery. I'm not sure how to mount the sdcard, I don't know which device it is, and whether it is mounted or not
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: check fstab (is it not /sdcard?) ogra_ ^^?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: can you see the files if you browse in an adb shell?
<ogra_> it is /sdcard in recovery i think
<sergiusens> ogra_: is it mounted on boot?
<ogra_> let me reboot to recovery
 * ogra_ would love to know why adbd takes ages to come up 
<ogra_> even in recovery
<ogra_> ~ # mount|grep sdcard
<ogra_> ~ #
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 on /sdcard type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0000,dmask=0000,allow_utime=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<ogra_> ~ #
<ogra_> it automatically mounts the extaernal one for me
<ogra_> urgh
<janimo> sergiusens, did you see anything weird in the u9200 branch?
<ogra_> and my desktop is plastered with mtp messaages
<sergiusens> janimo: nope, fixing your issue, oe sec
<ogra_> i guess thats why adbd takes soo long
<sergiusens> ogra_: external being /sdcard-ext ?
<sergiusens> iirc
<ogra_> external is definitely mmcblk1
<ogra_> the above is after "mount /sdcard"
<sergiusens> janimo: can you get revno 157.
<sergiusens> ogra_: so you need to manually mount?
<sergiusens> I just want to know if you need to manually mount or if it takes too long to mount
<om26er> sergiusens, hey! you were exporting DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS for the user to run autopilot as root, IIRC. where to find it for the phablet user?
<sergiusens> om26er: if you do a proper login it should be there
<sergiusens> om26er: check phablet-test-run if you need to import
<TheMonster> Hello, I wanted to know if it is possible to do anything that can be done on a PC ubuntu on the ubuntu-touch... For example, install ruby on rails or others?
<janimo> sergiusens, downloading now. I'll let you know if I hit any other issue
<sergiusens> janimo: do you have an external sdcard in there too? I might need to add logic for external sdcard deploy if the internal one isn't automatically mounted
<om26er> sergiusens, phablet-test-run does not have anything, it runs the suite with ssh. I want to run it with adb so that in a single script I could execute the autopilot suite on the phone as well as use powerd-cli (as root)
<janimo> sergiusens, there is a uSD slot which I have not used before
<sergiusens> om26er: oh, I have that pending item, adb was giving me issues with autopilot still
<janimo> sergiusens, and I think I had to manually mount /sdcard in recovery before pushing to it
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes
<ogra_> TheMonster, yes
<TheMonster> Thanks ogra_
<om26er> sergiusens, with adb the single problem I found was that if the suite was killed with ctrl+c it will keep running on the phone, which ogra_ thinks is an issue with adb itself.
<janimo> sergiusens, indeed not booting, recovery did not find autodeploy.zip as sdcard was likely not mounted
<janimo> /dev/null /sdcard datamedia rw
<janimo>  is in fstab
<sergiusens> om26er: anyways, can't you sudo powerdcli stop or something?
<om26er> sergiusens, sudo would require password
<om26er> hmm
<sergiusens> janimo: hmmm, I can either do automagic or you can tell me in the description file where the external mount is
<janimo> sergiusens, you mean there's a field for that in the json manifest?
<sergiusens> om26er: I think plars and doanac already override sudoers
<sergiusens> janimo: I mean, we can add one :-)
<plars> sergiusens, om26er: not currently
<sergiusens> plars: is it planned?
<plars> sergiusens, om26er: everything runs over adb, which has root right now
<sergiusens> plars: or something for the image?
<plars> sergiusens: we'll have to if/when ogra_ does his changes to have adb as a regular user
<plars> sergiusens: we were just talking about that earlier
<sergiusens> plars: I'm hoping adb root would work in developer mode
<om26er> plars, the script I have is supposed to run on the phone directly, if ran as root, autopilot tests don't run due to a dbus error, so I am trying to workaround that
<sergiusens> om26er: also, don't worry about the current phablet-test run, most likely integrating the upstart job plars and doanac have to be the default
<plars> om26er: have you looked at how utah already does that?
<om26er> plars, not, yet. will look.
<sergiusens> om26er: you can also do it as a command switch in phablet-test-run
<sergiusens> om26er: just like we have the disable unity8 stuff
<plars> om26er: talk to doanac also, he and I were speculating on whether autopilot should just do the right thing there rather than us having to hack around it
<plars> om26er: utah already handles the dbus session bus address stuff though
<plars> om26er: what are you trying to do exactly?
<sergiusens> plars: +1
<aimwin> Any one can help answer the real differences between Ubuntu touch vs Ubuntu Unity Desktop, apart from touch function?
<om26er> plars, I want to unlock the screen systematically, but first turn on the screen with powerd-cli
<sergiusens> janimo: can you pastebin your fstab for recovery?
<om26er> plars, yeah the dbus session stuff in utah would help, I guess
<janimo> sergiusens, sure but it may not be the mouting after all
<janimo> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952068/
<doanac> om26er, plars: NOTE - utah doesn't do anything with dbus anymore. we get that information by virtue of "bash -ic"
<doanac> it sucks in the right stuff via its .profile or bashrc or somewhere like that
<janimo> sergiusens, right, I can actually push autodeploy manually and it is seen after reboot without having to mount
<janimo> so not sure why it was not found when driven by the script
<janimo> sergiusens, can the script flash only without downloading anew?
<sergiusens> janimo: not yet for community builds, but I can get that in... it won't download new files if the hashes match
<sergiusens> janimo: checksum hashes that is
<janimo> sergiusens, so md5sum files need to be provided along with the file?
<sergiusens> janimo: nope, that's the hash and hash_func entry in your manifest
<om26er> doanac, plars sergiusens I have found this worked from the device as root: sudo -u phablet -i sh -lc "$COMMAND"
<mhall119> oh developer mode, why must you take to long?
<sergiusens> janimo: MaxWallstedt can you try again with revno 158?
<sergiusens> mhall119: have you figured out if you want the plugins in the packages themselves or added to the archive?
<sergiusens> nemo and keyboard
<mhall119> nemo and kterminal you mean?
<janimo> sergiusens, nice, it does not redownload, is that due to curl?
<sergiusens> janimo: no, I doa checkum calculation before trying to download
<mhall119> sergiusens: I think in the app's package for now, I haven't been able to get any communication going with upstream for either of those plugins, which is going to make getting them accepted into the archives that much harder
<janimo> sergiusens, ok installing device.zip now
<mhall119> sergiusens: bzoltan: I assume it'll be easy enough to include QML plugins with qmlscene launched apps in the same Click package?
<sergiusens> janimo: nice, if that worked I'm golden for most cases
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes, the problem is, for click, there is no compilation rule
<sergiusens> mhall119: only terminal and filemanager have dependencies outside of what is already installed, right?
<janimo> sergiusens, something went wrong again though - I have seen this before. Not the entire ubuntu image installed so it does not boot
<janimo> where to look for decompression/install errors?
<sergiusens> janimo: can you get me the /cache/recovery/last_log ?
<janimo> sergiusens, for instance /var/log and /var/run are the only dirs under /var
<sergiusens> janimo: that's where btw
<janimo> no /cache dir and as a result not mounted
<janimo> very strange
<sergiusens> janimo: if you are not in recovery, it's sort of hidden in flipped
<janimo> sergiusens, I am in ubuntu adb shell not in recovery
<janimo> where is it hidden?
<sergiusens> janimo: android-chroot
<janimo> chroot: cannot change root directory to /proc/-1/root/: No such file or directory
<janimo> I think my install is really hosed
<janimo> I'll reinstall, again using the script now
<sergiusens> janimo: before that
<sergiusens> janimo: reboot into recovery and fetch /cache/recovery/last_log
<janimo> sergiusens, I think it worked for me befrore the mount sdcard thing but since I saw recovery boot and say no autodeploy.zip found and no output on the screen of my laptop for 10 seconds I concluded it is not working
<janimo> the Pushing... message appears after some delay only
<sergiusens> janimo: oh, yeah, the no autodeploy.zip found doesn't mean anything
<janimo> sergiusens, I thought it had already been pushed but not found due to wrong/no mounts
<janimo> so the delay in the Pushing message is confusing
<sergiusens> janimo: hoy big is /data?
<janimo> especially since there's a wait complere
<janimo> sergiusens, 2.5G
<janimo> sergiusens, cache/recovery/last_log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952205/
<sergiusens> janimo: this is what broke I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand, file not found...
<sergiusens> janimo: can you run phablet-flash like ./phablet-flash --debug community --device u9200
<janimo> sergiusens, running that now
<sergiusens> janimo: then pastebin the output ... I think that paste is already from a subsequent boot (if it didn't break)
<sergiusens> last_log gets overwritten after exiting recovery so it's not that reliable
<janimo> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952223/ the output of phablet-flash
<janimo> not sure if it helps since the flashing is going on after the tool has exited
<sergiusens> janimo: that's ok, it's async ... after the reboot, phablet-flash relies on this /tmp/tmpa1L3zB
<sergiusens> janimo: which ends up in /cache/recovery/extendedcommands
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, It did not work with the new revision either, same thing again
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: can I get /cache/recovery/last_log and your fstab for recovery?
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, last_log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952294/
<janimo> sergiusens, I get the same: I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand, file not found...
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: and that has your fstab ;-)
<sergiusens> janimo: so if I mount I break you?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: hmmm mount: mounting /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 on /sdcard failed: No such file or directory
<janimo> sergiusens, I don;t think the mount affects this device either way
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, I found that in recovery, the internal sdcard is at /emmc/ and needs to me mounted
<MaxWallstedt> to *be mounted
<AskUbuntu> Galaxy Nexus 4 Ubuntu Touch CDMA Questions | http://askubuntu.com/q/329029
<sergiusens> janimo: did you get a /cache/recovery/last_log after the try?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: ok, just to avoid issues, can you add one entry to the manifest file?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: or lets do ths manually first
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: first adb push the two files two /emmc/
<sergiusens> files to (not two)
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, that will take approx. 20 minutes
<MaxWallstedt> or 15 perhaps
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: pushing takes that much? where do you regularly push?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: because after that I was hoping you could push http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5952348/ to /cache/recovery/extendedcommands and then adb reboot recovery
<[SLB]> is ubuntu for android available already?
<MaxWallstedt> I usually push to /sdcard/. It's the ubuntu zip that takes about 14 minutes to be pushed
<[SLB]> i've seen it on nexus 4 devices but not sure whether it's just from the staff for now.
<sergiusens> [SLB]: why don't ask here? http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1jqfce/we_are_the_engineering_team_behind_ubuntu_for/
<[SLB]> because I didn't know there was such link, thanks
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, I need to mount /emmc/, how should I do this?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: you can do it from the recovery ui or from the shell mount /emmc
<janimo> sergiusens, yes, it's in that one that  I again saw  I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand, file not found...
<sergiusens> janimo: oh, so tell me, what recovery image do you have?
<janimo> sergiusens, built from UTouch daily
<janimo> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952416/
<sergiusens> janimo: do you have the repo hosted anywhere?
<janimo> sergiusens, the repo itself not but device and kernel is what I changed
<janimo> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<janimo> <manifest>
<janimo>   <project name="janimo/android_kernel_huawei_u9200" path="kernel/huawei/u9200" remote="github" revision="master" />
<janimo>   <project name="janimo/android_device_huawei_u9200" path="device/huawei/u9200" remote="github" revision="master" />
<janimo> </manifest>
<sergiusens> janimo: yeah, the device repo is what interests me
<sergiusens> janimo: do you still have /tmp/tmpa1L3zB on disk ?
<janimo> sergiusens, yes  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952422/
<sergiusens> janimo: can you push that file to /cache/recovery/extendedcommands and reboot into recovery?
<janimo> sergiusens, pushed rebooted nothing happens
<janimo> E: Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command on the screen
<sergiusens> janimo: when you push the file, are you in recovery?
<janimo> is it extendendcommand or extendedcommands? The error message is the former
<janimo> sergiusens, yes, I push while in recovery
<janimo> sergiusens, I feel like a fastboot -w will solve this
<sergiusens> janimo: hmm, try extendedcommands ...
<janimo> or formatting cache/ at least
<janimo> sergiusens, yes that is what  I pushed
<janimo> it's just that the errmsg is not plural
<sergiusens> janimo: oh, sorry, yeah, try the former (not plural)
<MaxWallstedt> janimo, for me its without the "s"
<sergiusens> janimo: that's what phablet-flash and recovery expects
<sergiusens> janimo: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=blob;f=recovery.c;h=8cfaa73a116f41584f639651e10d3bc8eebb33ab;hb=HEAD#l949
<janimo> sergiusens, ok with that pushed it starts installing
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, It now worked for me with that extendedcommand file! Some strange output, but it continues anyways: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952455/
<janimo> sergiusens, but the install had started and finished before as well
<sergiusens> janimo: so I don't get why it wouldn't with phablet-flash :-P
<janimo> just did not unpack Ubuntu fully
<janimo> sergiusens, it happens with that as well, no idea why the error message
<janimo> so these install command definitely run
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: that looks a lot better
<janimo> but the resulting ubuntu image is incomplete
<janimo> and I did not catch any error messages before recovery finishing and rebooting
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: so in the manifest.json can you add a 'storage': '/emmc' entry ?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: repace storage with what you see fit
<sergiusens> janimo: oh, so if you enter into recovery multiple times /cache/recovery/last_log is lost...
<janimo> sergiusens, well I entered so I recovery cache/recovery since you said it's kind of hidden in ubuntu flipped
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, Done, it's pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~i9100-image-dev/phablet-image-info/i9100
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: ok, let me get something going here
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: when it's done, can you give me /cache/recovery/last_log please?
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, of course!
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, there seems to be a problem with free space on data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952618/
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: ok, from what ogra said, I guess you will need to perform a --wipe for this device
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, indeed, so it seems
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, can that be done from the command line?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: from phablet-flash, yes
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: one sec and I'll give you something that works with your new branch
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: with revno 163 do ./phablet-flash --debug community --device i9100 --wipe
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: that will get the new storage option and also clear /data and /cache before deploying
<bledi> does anybody can i instal ubuntu on my galaxy s i9000 or in my note 10.1 N8000
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, Could the script check the storage on beforehand if the latest zip files are already on the device, and if so skip pushing them and use the ones already on the device?
<sergiusens> bledi: there's a n8000 port
<bledi> Can you link
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: a bit tricky since I'll need to calculate the checksum on the device ... I was also looking into having the script delete the files after deploy
 * sergiusens is irritated when he fetches links for people and they can't wait
<ogra_> sergiusens, thats how IRC works, no ? you ask a question, repeat it 5 times within 1min and then sign off :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: I guess...
<gordonjcp> ogra_: :-p
<dixeflatline> that sounds about right
<c3d1> hey guys
<c3d1> i'm trying to install ubuntu touch
<c3d1> but now i can't boot into fastboot anymore
<c3d1> Ubuntu Touch Installation failed
<c3d1> and now i'm not able to boot into fastboot to install stock Android
<c3d1> could anyone help me?
<dixeflatline> no recovery mode?
<c3d1> recovery mode works
<dixeflatline> or download mode?
<dixeflatline> then you can get fastboot
<c3d1> but i dont't know how to use recovery right
<c3d1> how to start fastboot out of the recovery mode?
<dixeflatline> reflash your recover image with fastboot
<dixeflatline> fastboot flash recovery file.img
<dixeflatline> if on a linux machine use sudo
<c3d1> adb reboot fastboot doesen't work
<c3d1> my Nexus dont go on
<c3d1> i only see the Google Screen
<c3d1> and the symbol that the device is unlocked
<dixeflatline> power off then hold vol down and power
<c3d1> ok
<c3d1> it works
<dixeflatline> :)
<c3d1> and now?
<dixeflatline> goto recovery
<c3d1> check
<c3d1> i see the Ubuntu Logo in the back of the Recovery Mode
<dixeflatline> adb push file.zip /sdcard/file.zip
<c3d1> and now?
<c3d1> what's to do now?
<dixeflatline> get your files on that way and manually flash
<MaxWallstedt> sergiusens, phablet-flash worked fine now! Here's last_log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952762/
<c3d1> i have the nadkasig-jdq39-factiry0798439d.tgz
<c3d1> what
<c3d1> what
<c3d1> what's to do with this?
<c3d1> sorry, when i tried to press ' i hit the return key
<dixeflatline> you cant flash the .tgz manually
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<c3d1> what should i do now?
<ogra_> just follow these steps
<dixeflatline> thank you ogra
<dixeflatline> haha
<ogra_> :)
<c3d1> my terminal says < waiting for device > and nothing else happens
<c3d1> and i can't enter the fastboot modus
<ogra_> did you read the instructions ?
<dixeflatline> no fastboot in terminal
<dixeflatline> adb
<dixeflatline> adb kill-server
<dixeflatline> adb start-server
<dixeflatline> adb devices
<c3d1> 015d483bf22bf80b        recovery
<c3d1> and now
<c3d1> ?
<dixeflatline> so now you can use adb to push files
<ogra_> follow the instructions  :)
<dixeflatline> read that link that Ogra sent you
<dixeflatline> any problems after that we are here to help you out
<ogra_> (hint: you are at point 4 now ... )
<dixeflatline> wait the install failed?  did you update your phablet-flash?
<c3d1> it's installing right now
<ogra_> ;)
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: great news!
<c3d1> guys
<c3d1> you are so fucking awsome :)
<c3d1> thank you so much!
<c3d1> my nexus boot *_*
<c3d1> it's so amazing xD
<c3d1> thanks guys!
<dixeflatline> thanks goes to Ogra_
<dixeflatline> enjoy
<ogra_> sad you didnt manage to get ubuntu touch to work
<c3d1> i'm happy to get my android back
<c3d1> but i will try it maybe tomorro
<c3d1> in germany its 11:39 P.M
<c3d1> ;)
<ogra_> i know :)
 * ogra_ is in kassel
<c3d1> nice
<c3d1> Schwarzwald ;)
<dixeflatline> good luck on getting that touch up
<c3d1> thank you very much
<dixeflatline> it sure is a nice OS and fun to dev on
<c3d1> oh jea
<dixeflatline> damn its sexy
<dixeflatline> lol
<c3d1> i want to build apps in C++/Qt
<dixeflatline> nice
<dixeflatline> cant wait to test them
<c3d1> at work i have to use C++/MFC or C# with wundows
<c3d1> it's nice
<c3d1> but it's boring
<dixeflatline> hahaha
<c3d1> i want cross-plattform applications using QT5 and C++
<c3d1> C++ is my favourite language and i love it
<dixeflatline> :)
<c3d1> MFC is nice, really
<c3d1> but it's not Cross-Plattform
<c3d1> it only works on windows
<dixeflatline> yeah
<c3d1> and i want to share my apps with Mac, Linux, Windows
<dixeflatline> java / python
<c3d1> i only wan't to do my work once and not 3 Times, one for Mac, one for Linux and one for WIndows
<c3d1> Python is really nice and works good with QT
<c3d1> but i Dislike the Java-Swing themes (like nimbus, etc.)
<c3d1> i use QT
<c3d1> ;)
<dixeflatline> yeah
<c3d1> i prefer it much more than Java/Swing/AWT
<c3d1> but ok
<c3d1> i'm tired now
<c3d1> bb
<c3d1> gn9
<dixeflatline> alright bud.  see ya tomorroe
<c3d1> gn8
<ogra_> bye
<c3d1> yes, maybe :)
<c3d1> bye
<Timmy> what will happen if campaign don't receive enough funds?
<Tassadar_> as in "where will the money go" or "what happens to Ubuntu Edge"?
<Timmy> yeah
<Tassadar_> money will be fully refunded, it will go back to all the people who contributed
<Tassadar_> and edge probably stays beign just a design prototype
<Timmy> and what will happen to ubuntu touch?
<Tassadar_> the development will continue, ubuntu touch does not depend on the edge at all
<Timmy> if it's not, then how can we run ubuntu touch? and what device?
<Tassadar_> they said there will be some oem devices, mainly from operators and such
<RobbyF> when is UFA apk available?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-06
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu phone accessibility | http://askubuntu.com/q/329130
<siv> hello all
<siv> i cant seem to figure this out.. i am trying to flash nexus 7 wifi, follow the instructions, when the evice reboot its always to "cwm-base recovery", and never unity shell. wwhat am i doing wrong ? it says autodeploy.zip not found, so i manually point it to the file on the nexus, but no success ?
<Bonius> Are you doing phablet-flash?
<siv> yes phablet-flash
<siv> yes .
<Bonius> I did my wifi nexus 7 for the first time yesterday, and I founf that you just have to wait and wait and wait
<Bonius> it looks like its hung, but its actually copying stuff
<siv> you mean at the cwm recovey screen?
<Bonius> yeah, but the shell on your desktop where you issued that phablet=flash command will say that its copying one of the big image files (forget which one)
<siv> got it ... you were right. thanks for your help .
<Bonius> no problem
<bzoltan> mhall119: as sergiusens correctly said, the packaging is not a problem, but building the source package needs the information what is traditionally located in the debian/control and debian/rules files
<DJJeff> Preparing to replace ofono 1.12phablet11 (using .../ofono_1.12phablet12_armhf.deb) ...
<DJJeff> :(
<DJJeff> I hope this fixes the damn 100% CPU issue on wifi only devices
<DJJeff> nope it does not....... syslog full of this !@#$ http://puu.sh/3US1K.png
<_lunarcold> trying to follow the porting guide, where is "breakfast"?
<DJJeff> hahahahaha I ran into the same problem
<DJJeff> but I ummmm didnt write down how I solved it
<_lunarcold> do I need to build the huge repo that I downloaded?
<DJJeff> yes
<DJJeff> I think you do
<_lunarcold> hm... that doesn't build because of missing kernel sources or something
<_lunarcold> http://paste.kde.org/pdd565e06/
<_lunarcold> I'd prefer not ot have to do the "depreciated" steps
<_lunarcold> think I found it.  running "source build/envsetup.sh" makes breakfast work apparently
<_lunarcold> that should really be added to the porting doc
<dejello> Hello
<_lunarcold> added information to the porting guide. there are some packages that you may need (ubuntu developer something, but the messages will walk through so I don't think I need to add)
<_lunarcold> also, "bash" must be used, and you are warned if you use an alternative shell. I use zsh, but had to switch shells, is it worth adding that to the guide too?
 * dejello blinks
<dholbach> good morning
<swordfish> Hi everyone I just made some updates to the minesweeper application... Can someone update the package in the collection ppa please?
<ev> tvoss_: is mir on grouper supposed to be working at this point? I've tried http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip but unity crashes before clearing the bootloader image.
<ev> trying to make some headway on building a test environment for hanging applications
<tvoss_> ev, help me, grouper is which nexus?
<ev> 7
<tvoss_> ev, ah, 7 is interesting in that the nvidia driver is a beast
<tvoss_> ev, best to check with kdub once he comes online
<ev> tvoss_: would this work better with a 4?
<ev> will do
<tvoss_> ev, @4: for sure
<ev> excellent. That's the second use case I have for one now. I think that's new toy bingo.
<tvoss_> ev, yup :)
<psypher246> hello all. Is there a limit to how many characters a mail to the mailinglist list can contain? I sent a rather large mail and it does not appear in the archive and no-one responded
<psypher246> hello all, is the mailist list and launchpad broken at this time?
<ogra_> launchpad works for me
<psypher246> i can't see any bugs?
<ogra_> and the last mail came in 3min ago on the list
<Wellark> hi guys!
<psypher246> is there a limit on the amout of characters you can have in a mail to the list?
<ogra_> a few MB i would guess
<psypher246> I have sent3 mails so far to the list and not coming through, definitely not even 1MB
<ogra_> well, did you join the team on LP ?
<mfisch> tvoss_: why do we need to remove the hybris dep on non-ARM platforms? for testing?
<ogra_> i' not sure non members can send mail
<psypher246> YUP
<ogra_> (though you should have gotten an answer mail telling you that, check your spam folder)
<psypher246> nope
<tvoss_> mfisch, nope, pulling it in as a runtime dependency on amd64/i386 results in an egl/gl library being installed and set as default that is not working, shadowing the mesa egl/gl
<tvoss_> mfisch, it's less of an issue if powerd is limited to armhf/arm64
<ogra_> tvoss_, how about intel/android based phones/tablets
<sforshee> tvoss_: isn't there some better basis for this than CPU architecture?
<ogra_> we will support them some day
<ogra_> thats not gonna scale ...
<psypher246> ogra_, I am part of the team but when I go to bugs ubnder ubuntu phone team I see any and can;t search  anything
<tvoss_> sforshee, well, the idea simply is: if we are not on arm, we shouldn't install hybris
<ogra_> psypher246, we dont manage bugs under that team ...
<sforshee> tvoss_: but like ogra_ said, what about intel-based android targets?
<ogra_> see the channel topic :)
<ogra_> tvoss_, that will make the emulator impossible
<tvoss_> sforshee, let's solve that once we encounter it. We don't have such a target right now
<ogra_> we do
<tvoss_> ogra_, why is that? why would the emulator use hybris on i386/amd64?
<ogra_> and we have many requests from padfone users and razor users
<ogra_> tvoss_, because it is an android emulator and you want to emulate phone input etc
<tvoss_> ogra_, still, we shouldn't install hybris on non-arm systems
<ogra_> we should
<ogra_> we shouldnt install it on non android systems
<psypher246> ogra_, thx got it. do you know of an already open bug about the CPU leak, overheating issues on a nexus 4?
<sforshee> tvoss_: if it's using androids hal we're going to need hybris, no?
<tvoss_> ogra_, true, but our packaging system does not allow for that right now
<tvoss_> sforshee, true, see my comment to ogra's remark
<ogra_> psypher246, there are a few ... unity8 running at 60% CPU usage constantly, some races with the android container etc
<ogra_> tvoss_, ??
<ogra_> our packaging system clearly allows that
<ogra_> it is designed for this :)
<sforshee> tvoss_: well how functional does powerd need to be on non-arm platforms? If I just stub out the stuff using hybris then we'll lose sensor and input support.
<ogra_> make hybris depends on lxc-android-config ... which is only installed on android based systems
<tvoss_> ogra_, hmmm, how can I then express that I only want to install a build dependency on something having an android core
<ogra_> our image/install system doesnt allow it atm ...  the package system clearly does
<tvoss_> ogra_, then I phrased it wrongly, but the problem is still there
<ogra_> tvoss_, we will need to build separate images with the current image design .... (unless we decide to have an actual installer that could judge what needs to be installed and what not)
<ogra_> the problem is different than you anticipate :) ... and it isnt arch bound
<tvoss_> ogra_, I know it is not arch dependent, but it is the only marker we can leverage right now
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<ogra_> it is image bound ... once we build x86 images it is the job of the image creator to make sure we have the right bits in the right images
<ogra_> since we currently dont build x86 images at all its a moot point
<ogra_> and the first x86 ubuntu touch image we will build wont be for PCs
<tvoss_> ogra_, but we have issues right now, installing anything from the rdepends here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5954397/ breaks gl acceleration
<ogra_> (but for the android emu)
<tvoss_> ogra_, as it pulls in hybris, which in turn installs alternative gl/egl libs as defaults
<ogra_> well, dont install hybris then ... but on proper basis ... not just blantly based on arches
<psypher246> ogra_, do you know if there is a bug for the broken keyboard in the terminal?
<ogra_> (amke it depend on lxc-android-config, make sure lxc-android-config isnt a hard dep on x86)
<ogra_> psypher246, whats broken there ? works for me on all devices ...
<ogra_> you can check the maliit bugs on launchpad though
<psypher246> ogra_, KB is about 10 pixels too low so i only see half of the last line, thats if the kb works at all when changing to apps and back again
<tvoss_> ogra_, are our images switched to the lxc-android-config, yet?
<ogra_> psypher246, well, i'd say the terminal "underlaps" (is that a word) the kbd
<psypher246> ogra_, no idea what that means :)
<ogra_> psypher246, since the kbd works fine with all other apps , the widget drawing the terminal has a bug
<tvoss_> ogra_, but hold on: how would I make lxc-android-config an optional build or runtime dep in debian/control?
<ogra_> tvoss_, all arm images use it atm ... ubuntu-touch doesnt depend on it on x86 currently
<psypher246> ogra_, no sorry i just checked it's all apps
<ogra_> (if it does, *that* would be tthe bug)
<ogra_> psypher246, file it then ...
<ogra_> i dont see it on all apps
<ogra_> psypher246, which device is that ? probably the UI grid value is wrong
<psypher246> N4
<ogra_> (thats the value that makes sure there are no overlapping UI elements)
<ogra_> hmm, no that should be fine
<SuperMatt> hey all, has anyone expressed any interest in creating a touch IRC app?
<psypher246> ogra_, should I be flashing the latest image everyday nor is an apt-get update/upgrade good enough?
<ogra_> SuperMatt, i would express high interest in using one :)
<SuperMatt> awesome :D
<SuperMatt> I've been playing around with writing an irc bot, so I would certainly be interested in making a client too
<ogra_> psypher246, apt-get update/dist-upgrade is fine as long as  you dont see platform-api or libhybris in the updates ... if either of them is there you should update the android side too (i,.e. flash)
<psypher246> ok thx
<ogra_> psypher246, note that we'll be switching to image based upgrades within the next two/three weeks though (apt will be disabled, rootfs will be readonly by default and updates will happen through image diffs)
<psypher246> ah ok, so then just hook it up to my pc and do phablet flash
<dholbach> sergiusens, did you find anything for MaxWallstedt's adb problem with the new phablet-flash?
<sergiusens> dholbach: yes, we fixed it
<sergiusens> dholbach: there's a new entry in the manifest.json for the i9xx
<dholbach> is that something all ports will require?
<sergiusens> dholbach: no, it's optional
<dholbach> ah cool
<sergiusens> dholbach: after some thought, he seemed to not have an external sdcard, so /sdcard is not mountable. We added an option to set where to land the files
<dholbach> and now it works just fine?
<sergiusens> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> you make me a happy man!
<sergiusens> dholbach: here's the install log if you care about it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952762/ :-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, I was wondering: should we have a way to approve ports once they're working fine? like right now everybody could break their device by just trying to flash one of these: https://code.launchpad.net/phablet-image-info
<dholbach> on the other hand are we going to rely on the ACK of the port/image maintainer or testers of the device as a piece of feedback anyway
<dholbach> it might be nice to have some indication of "somebody tested this and it worked" :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you should
<sergiusens> dholbach: add a 'stable' or 'tested' entry in manifest.json
<dholbach> sergiusens, what would "tested: yes/no" do? would we want to have a --override option in phablet-flash or something?
<sergiusens> dholbach: --unstable ?
<dholbach> sure, that'd work for me
<dholbach> would we want to print out something like "port/image exists, but has not been tested yet, use --unstable to override."?
<dholbach> sergiusens, so it wouldn't be the phablet-port-admins who bless ports/images?
<sergiusens> dholbach: ah, I was hoping you would take care of the process part :-)
<sergiusens> dholbach: another option is to have a specific branch with just a list of devices that are 'stable' or 'approved'
<dholbach> sergiusens, well, it's simple - if it's just a matter of adding "tested: yes" into the manifest somewhere and everybody on the team can do it, then we don't need to do anything
<dholbach> sergiusens, as we rely on the feedback of others anyway, I'm not sure how much sense this makes
<sergiusens> dholbach: the only question is if you want a 3rd party to say it's good or just the same person
<dholbach> I could imagine I'd be fine with the image maintainers to say "WFM"
<xnox> ogra_: phablet-flash --legacy -b is giving me a traceback. I guess I should be the one fixing it if I need it?!
<ogra_> i thought we dropped that
<ogra_> sincew we dont have the images anymore .... at least no daily ones
<xnox> ogra_: well, i'm fine with the last available image. will try manually flashing it, it's just my tablet was bootstrapped for image-updates....
<ogra_> xnox, well, i'm not sure legacy is supposed to work
<sergiusens> xnox: don't fix it
<sergiusens> xnox: can you paste the trace?
<xnox> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954689/
<sergiusens> xnox: I'll hurry in my refactor branch which works. I have a suspicion for this one though...
<sergiusens> xnox: so the unmerged mega branch works ok... I'll see if I can get it in today...
<xnox> sergiusens: which one is that? i'll use it locally here =)
<sergiusens> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927
<sergiusens> xnox: ./phablet-flash cdimage-legacy -b
<ogra_> we really shoould drop legacy imho
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti wants me to keep it for demo's ... but I've isolated it completely
<xnox> ogra_: well i'm using legacy at the moment to try bootstrapping emulator for one last time =)
<ogra_> sergiusens, phablet-flash is like windows ... backwards compatible to day one
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's my enduring pain!
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i dont see the benefit of letting people use buggy old and unmaintained stuff
<sergiusens> ogra_: I tried it the other day, rock solid!
<sergiusens> full of hacks
<sergiusens> but stable :-)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> but not reflecting reality :)
<sergiusens> xnox: hold that branch a bit, landing a fix
 * ogra_ hopes on release day we will drop all this completely
<xnox> ogra_: he =)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, hmm, what to do with phablet-flash is an interesting topic
<rickspencer3> ogra_, maybe a UDS session?
<sergiusens> the pain of supporting a gazillion options would make things easier to maintain
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, if we have a release we consider stable we should definitely not support old half finished cruft with it
<ogra_> phablet-flash after release should have --current and --devel
<ogra_> nothing more
<sergiusens> ogra_: and community ...
<sergiusens> in some form
<ogra_> (and --current being the default makes an option obsolete)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, I was thinking phablet flash would only be necessary for initial phone set up
<ogra_> --community would base on --current
<rickspencer3> then image based updates going forward
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> depends how we support community ports
<sergiusens> xnox: you want revno 168 from that branch
<sergiusens> ogra_: I gave some thought for image based upgrades and for zips
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think the only issue with them is the signing
<rickspencer3> ogra_, good point, anyway, just saying, seems like a good UDS topic, invite the port authors, etc...
<ogra_> we should have an "unsafe" key for community builds
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: if they flash an unprotected recovery, they're good
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, so we need to make sure they get one :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, they are building it, we just need instructions so people can add their own keys or skip it completely
<ogra_> i would go for skip
<sergiusens> and we need instructions on how to setup such server
<ogra_> and just have that as the default in the code
<ogra_> with an override for us
<vincentbosch> Hi, I have got a question; Is it already possible to run Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 7 2nd Gen?
<Mirv> alex-abreu: any progress with http://pad.lv/1208355 , it's still failing&blocking?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1208355 in unity-webapps-qml "HUD autopilot tests failing" [Undecided,New]
<jasbir> hi
<jasbir> can any body help me out here??
<jasbir> i am trying to restore my nexus to android
<jasbir> but i get an error instead
<jasbir> jasbir@jasbir-Singhs-dabba:~/occam-jdq39$ adb reboot-bootloader error: insufficient permissions for device jasbir@jasbir-Singhs-dabba:~/occam-jdq39$ sudo adb reboot-bootloader error: insufficient permissions for device jasbir@jasbir-Singhs-dabba:~/occam-jdq39$
<alex-abreu> Mirv, yes afaik, no progress, rvr is supposed to help w/ that along w/ fginther
<xnox> ogra_: i think i need to be reconstructing unflipped on emulator by hand. The stuff that makes unflipped image from android is: /data/ubuntu/ chroot + android init tweaks to kick off the container. Anything else? additional init tweaks to prevent android shell from starting?
<ogra_> xnox, i think you need to manually replicate what the zip installation does
<ogra_> during flashing
<xnox> ogra_: i can't install zips, but sure, i'll follow the steps that the zip does. i guess i should diff the normal android zip vs our zip, for the unflipped system.zip (android/armel).
<xnox> (in the updater scripts & our script)
<ogra_> the unzipping is identical
<ogra_> they only differ by initrd
<ogra_> (and by dropped hacks in the rootfs)
 * xnox ponders if emulator runs initrd, it looks like it does direct kernel boot.
<xnox> it does have initrd.
<oSoMoN> fginther: ping
<fginther> oSoMoN, pong
<oSoMoN> fginther: hey, I’ve got some autopilot tests failing on the community apps jenkins instance with a "OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory" error: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/refactor-autopilot-tests/+merge/178524
<Mirv> alex-abreu: thanks, let's hope the fix is found
<fginther> oSoMoN, that's interesting. I haven't seen that one before. I'll dig into and see if I can find anything
<oSoMoN> fginther: thanks!
<oSoMoN> fginther: it might have been a temporary issue now resolved, in which case could you please re-trigger a CI run on this MR?
<fginther> oSoMoN, I'll give it a try
<oSoMoN> thanks
<davmor2> Yeah my phone lights up and pings when I get a message woohoo!
<dholbach> janimo, it looks like flashing worked for MaxWallstedt and his i9100 port now - how are things working for you? :)
<janimo> dholbach, works too after device hiccups with corrupted partitions
<davmor2> dholbach, mhall119: We need a competition to create ringtones and notification pings......go make it happen ;)
<AskUbuntu> Switching from Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu Tablet | http://askubuntu.com/q/329304
<dholbach> davmor2, you go and make it happen ;-)
<dholbach> janimo, so users of the device can now just use sergiusens' phablet-flash and flash their u9200 devices?
<davmor2> dholbach: Okay you cover the apps queue for a couple of weeks and I'll see what I can do :D  We'll see who cries first :)
<dholbach> davmor2, you know what - let's do it the next time I'm twiddling thumbs ;-)
<janimo> dholbach, they should indeed, but in order for it to work the latest not-yet automatically QAd ubuntu image is needed
<janimo> since only those post Aug 1 have the udev rules
<dholbach> ok
<janimo> but according to ogra yesterday the newer images have regressions still
<davmor2> dholbach: hey that not on you have time to twiddle your thumbs, I'm complaining to Jono ;)
<dholbach> great
<ogra_> dholbach, janimo, i expect it to at least take til end of the week until people have fixed their app tests
<ogra_> and before the dashboard finishes with 100% successfull tests i'm not alllowed to release an image
<davmor2> dholbach: on a more serious note, the messaging ping is really boring so having some sample sounds to flick between might be a fun way to contribute like the photos for the desktops, just an idea at any rate :)
<dholbach> davmor2, the u-phone list might be a good target
<davmor2> dholbach: indeed good plan
<oSoMoN> fginther: so the CI job re-ran, but the situation is not any better apparently
<fginther> oSoMoN, I'm looking at some other issues on that setup now. They could be related
<fginther> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/refactor-autopilot-tests/+merge/178524 SUCCESS now
<oSoMoN> fginther: awesome, thanks!
<oSoMoN> fginther: there are other pending MRs that probably need a re-run too
<fginther> oSoMoN, ack. I will try to run through them
<uphone> hello, recently started using ubuntu touch mako on a nexus 4, question : to update the os, do i only need to push a new phablet -b ?
<oSoMoN> fginther: thanks
<pmcgowan> hey asac the mako results seem wacky today, need any help?
<uphone> maybe not the right forum for asking questions, where should i go to do so ? ubuntu forums ?
<pmcgowan> uphone, to update just do phablet-flash, the -b option will do a full wipe of data etc
<pmcgowan> if you want the very latest use --pending, which is not yet QA blessed
<asac> pmcgowan: talking to oSoMoN :)
<pmcgowan> asac, maguro looks great, mako not so much
<pmcgowan> somewhat suspicious
<uphone> great ! thanks alot, I'll do it daily, wher can i report findings regarding issues and bugs, lauchpad ?
<pmcgowan> uphone, yes, all the projects are in launchpad
<uphone> thanks again, good job, i hope to contribute once i get the hang of what info is required.
<asac> pmcgowan: indeed.
<pmcgowan> uphone, good to have you aboard
<asac> i was rehoping that infra knows more about bug 1208494
<ubot5> bug 1208494 in Ubuntu File Manager App " utah: YAML parsing error during filemanager-app tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208494
<asac> maybe that can cause weird behaviour
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> looks like the phone failures need a new release of the app
<asac> doanac: plars: when awake, can you check maguro vs. mako?
<asac> pmcgowan: where did you spot that?
<asac> doanac: gema: i think we should invest in visualising the package list and the diff of versions soonish. would help blaming and explaining more efficiently it feels
<pmcgowan> asac, other channel, UITK change needs a new release of the app
<asac> right
<asac> pmcgowan: other apps as well?
<pmcgowan> asac, not sure, the others all seemed to run clean
<pmcgowan> just looking at maguro results
<_lunarcold> Hi, trying to build for my m7spr, and I keep getting this error
<_lunarcold> make: *** No rule to make target `frameworks/base/nfc-extras/com.android.nfc_extras.xml', needed by `/home/jeff/m7spr/out/target/product/m7spr/system/etc/permissions/com.android.nfc_extras.xml'.  Stop.
<_lunarcold> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<_lunarcold> this error occurs when I build with the "brunch m7spr" command
<_lunarcold> I'm trying to build from the makefile and so far it hasn't thrown the error yet :/
<sergiusens> janimo: good to know it was just a hiccup
<brunoobr> Hello
<brunoobr> Hello
<brunoobr> anybody there?
<TioBorracho> Hi everyone
<doanac> asac: ack. we have that data in our .yaml files. We'd need to start storing it in the qa-dashboard and showing the diff. Not too hard, but we need to find time. I'll add it as a work-item for the dashboard
<TioBorracho> Just a little question: I was testing ubuntu touch some weeks ago and the network manager didn' t have the option to connecto to EAP wifi network
<TioBorracho> is there a way to do so?
<mhall119> cjwatson: bzoltan: are the click tools packages available in pre-saucy releases?
<plars> asac: I've been looking at it, a few jobs have been restarted, same bug as yesterday for sure on filemanager tests
<sergiusens> jdstrand: you should talk to diwic regarding his plans for PA->alsa and no binder
<cjwatson> mhall119: bzoltan did some backports in the SDK PPA
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ack
<oSoMoN> mhall119: hey, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-calendar-app/add-attribution/+merge/176809 some time ago
<mhall119> thanks cjwatson
<mhall119> oSoMoN: you are correct, I only removed people with @canonical.com addresses
<oSoMoN> mhall119: I guess om26er should be using his @canonical.com address for contributions made during working hours
<mhall119> oSoMoN: it doesn't hurt to have him listed there separately though, so you can approve the branch if you don't want to wait for me to update it
<mhall119> oSoMoN: eh, that's not really that important, all of my contributions are with my @ubuntu.com address
<mhall119> that's just my default bzr info
<oSoMoN> mhall119: yeah, I don’t really mind, was just pointing it out, I’ll approve the branch
<mhall119> and besides, I'm not sure he was making that contribution as part of his job
<om26er> mhall119, oSoMoN right, core-apps generally don't fall as part of my job, but I have a certain interest in autopilot tests so I contribute a bit.. but in some cases I am asked by my superiors to do the work, like the recent autopilot tests fixes for touch.
<mhall119> the line between work and community contribtuions is always blurry for Canonical folks
<oSoMoN> om26er, mhall119: yup
<_lunarcold> any help with getting this build to work? I can't seem to find where this nfc step is failing
<davmor2> ogra_: I flashed my phone it seems to have no backdrop just black I'll reboot it and see what is what
<harris> when will it be realesed to download
<harris> hi
<ogra_> harris, it is downloadable since februar
<ogra_> davmor2, odd
<harris> no not the developer
<harris> the full thing
<harris> like out for the public
<ogra_> on release day
<ogra_> with the rest of 13.10
<davmor2> ogra_: reboot and I have the correct background no idea what caused that
<davmor2> ogra_: do you see these http://ubuntuone.com/1BONFEbcI2skarKPOfDKgR ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm assuming it's just all the scopes
<ogra_> davmor2, i see some of them (my image is two days old though)
<davmor2> ogra_: for me today there are about 2 pages of those :)
<ogra_> lovely
<davmor2> ogra_: I wouldn't mind but obviously most of the scopes only work on search from the home screen and does search work on the home screen, does it boat. ;)  and if you click on them you get nothing where as in the desktop you at least can enable disable them on clicking them :0
<davmor2> :) even
<rsalveti> ogra_: having --legacy might still be useful for people tracking bugs and doing demos (I know, old stuff, but we know what is broken in there)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: dude, you're starting your day at 7am, I wish I could do such thing hahah
<ogra_> rsalveti, sure, but we really need to drop it on release day ... once we have a stable release it should only be release or dev image
<balloons> m-b-o, ping
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, indeed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ in the new branch it's very isolated from the rest of the stuff so I wouldn't care anymore
<awafaa> is the latest release really a week old?
<m-b-o> balloons: pong
<awafaa> according to phablet-flash 20130731.3
<balloons> m-b-o, I wanted to chat with you and elopio about your tab troubles in the weather app. elopio just finished some changes to the tab emulator, but I don't think they would affect your issue. maybe :-)
<balloons> awafaa, that's the last release that passed all tests, hence it's pushed to you by default
<balloons> daily builds are still occuring
<awafaa> balloons: thanks, would i be getting that release because i used -b for a new device?
<m-b-o> balloons: would it be possible in 3h? I have saddled my bicycle just a moment ago... :)
<balloons> m-b-o, of course :-) you enjoy you ride!
<m-b-o> I will, thanks :)
<balloons> awafaa, tes
<awafaa> ok so without the -b i should get the daily, thanks
<balloons> awafaa, it doesn't matter which setting you used.. phablet flash will pull the stable by default
<balloons> sorry to confuse, I misread :-0
<awafaa> oh, so how do i get the stuff that slices my eyes when i look at it?
<balloons> --pending should pull the latest
<balloons> I believe :-)
<awafaa> great, tvm
<jram> hi
<jram> im trying to port ubuntu touch and it wont build a zip that i can flash
<jram> please help
<jram> hello
<balloons> iBelieve, back from vacation? :-)
<balloons> iBelieve, I'm sorry to have dropped such huges changes to file manager tests while you were away!
<iBelieve> balloons, yep, and working on more cool stuff for the file manager :)
<iBelieve> balloons, no problem about the huge changes, I was looking over the new autopilot tests and they look really cool how they work!
<interloperX> who is working on porting to nexus 7 2013? (flo)
<plars> click packages not installable right now? Or am I doing something wrong? I'm getting:
<plars> ValueError: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system
<xnox> if only emulator would not hang!
<rc-e66> hi everyone
<rc-e66> I have a question about submitting an image
<rc-e66> Or publishing an image to be more appropriate
<AskUbuntu> deleted ubuntu touch from galaxy nexus, now there is no os, how can i sideload os from windows | http://askubuntu.com/q/329426
<sergiusens> rc-e66: did you create a port?
<m-b-o> balloons: ping
<balloons> m-b-o, pong
<m-b-o> what's up? :)
<balloons> so let's talk tabs, and as luck would have it, I'm messing with your ap tests to fix the issues with the device
<m-b-o> you want to branch this one https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/sdk_emulator
<m-b-o> pushed some fixes
<balloons> m-b-o, so what about the tab emulator failed you? and does this fix it? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1206251-tabs/+merge/178410
<d53220> so what's the best tablet to get for this?
<balloons> elopio made changes to not be so hacky with how we get and switch tabs ;-)
<d53220> I understand that the google nexus is underpowered because of the RAM..
<m-b-o> balloons: haven't seen this, will check
<balloons> m-b-o, ohh you made a branch that converted.. nice
<m-b-o> balloons: for sure! But what do you mean with converted? ;)
<balloons> sorry, I mean you made a branch with the new toolkit.. I've been playing with the branch as published
<rc-e66> sergiusens: I followed the instructions on the wiki. I had my old droid incredible that I was interested in using as a PMP.
<sergiusens> rc-e66: PMP?
 * sergiusens is lost in acronyms today
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, I have overwritten the Tab emulator. See in emulator.py
<rc-e66> sergiusens: Portable Media Player
<rc-e66> sergiusens: It's not the fastest and I can't technically verify the modem pieces due to lack of service, but I only care for wifi and sd card functionality.
<m-b-o> balloons: the one test that crashes is date related and should be okay tomorrow O:-)
<sergiusens> rc-e66: so you want to install an image, not create one?
<balloons> m-b-o, ok, I think there might be a need for more asserts, as the tests are failing on the device.. but I'll take care of that..
<rc-e66> sergiusens: I'd like to have it added to the regular builds, like those for the Nexus devices.
<sergiusens> rc-e66: oh, we don't do the regular building (yet)
<m-b-o> balloons: which device do you use?
<balloons> m-b-o, manta
<sergiusens> rc-e66: but we do have a way to make it easily available
<rc-e66> sergiusens: I thought I saw a repo for the images on quantal?
<balloons> but have a look: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3382/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/
<balloons> m-b-o, ^^
<sergiusens> rc-e66: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/MakingPortsAvailable
<m-b-o> balloons: tried on maguro and test_refresh_tabs is the only one left that is failing (date related)
<rc-e66> sergiusens: Step one complete under prereqs. :) Guess I should get started on the rest...
<balloons> m-b-o, :-) good so the changes in your branch have fixed things.. I'll stop messing with this old branch then
<m-b-o> I've runned autopilot direct on the device, not with phablet-test-run. should try that one
<balloons> m-b-o, in debian/control under the -autopilot package, you need to include ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<rc-e66> sergiusens: Thanks for the link. Any idea on what I should do with questionable files/links? HTC Dev and CM 7 files were used, but I believe have an open(ish) license.
<balloons> m-b-o, yea I do my runs now with phablet-test-run as that's how they are done in the lab
<m-b-o> right, forgot that to ask :)
<sergiusens> rc-e66: the license is more related to the binary blobs... you can probably get away with an _unkown_ for now
<m-b-o> ballooons: what's the correct command to test the weather app?
<balloons> m-b-o, the thing with phablet-test-run is it will run the installed version on the device
<balloons> so I've been using adb push to overwrite the files so I can keep using it, hah ;p
<balloons> m-b-o, however phablet-test-run -n ubuntu_weather_app
<m-b-o> balloons :)
<m-b-o> I've added the dependency
<rc-e66> sergiusens: Thanks again!
<rc-e66> Good day folks!
<sergiusens> rc-e66: if you log in early
<sergiusens> meh, too late
<balloons> m-b-o, do you think you'll land that branch today?
<m-b-o> balloons: yes. do you want to review? :)
<balloons> m-b-o, I'd be happy to in order to get it in :-)
<m-b-o> balloons, fine! :) currently the data api is down or to slow... so when it's up to normal speed I will do a MP
<m-b-o> balloons: is there a way to mock http requests?
<balloons> yea, those requests concern me a bit too.. umm, I don't know of a simple way to do it persay. my first thought would be to emulate the server response, and to play some funny games with how you route it, looping back to your box
<balloons> someone else would have a better idea perhaps
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, that bites me sometimes too. Nonetheless, MP is waiting for you! :)
<balloons> m-b-o, ok :-)
<plars> slangasek: so how would I go about starting apps with upstart?
<sergiusens> slangasek: stgraber lool shouldn't we rename developer mode to image developer mode? I should necessarily need to go into this current form of developer mode if developing apps, would I?
<mariusko> Hi, does anyone know if the flipped image stuff broke support for MultiROM?
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ah, the classic Ubuntu ambiguity of "developer"
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: I think it gains importance here because this developer mode would prevent the updates from rolling in and if I were just an app developer I wouldn't want that to happen
<rickspencer3> indeed
<sergiusens> don't want to get people confused into making them think they need this either, the image should be enough for building and testing
<sergiusens> ...building and testing apps that is
<Tassadar_> mariusko: yeah, initialy, but it should be okay now
<mariusko> Tassadar_: ah, is there any version released that support them?
<Tassadar_> mariusko: sorry, AMD drivers crashed my kernel, did you get the respons about MultiROM and flipped images?
<slangasek> plars: hmm, I'm not really in the loop wrt best practices for using upstart to manage apps; that's tedg's baby
<slangasek> plars: I can only tell you that it involves the 'start' command
<slangasek> sergiusens: yes... we discussed last week the need for such a separation
<tedg> plars, You need the upstart-app-launch package.  Then you can do "start application APP_ID=inkscape" for instance.
<slangasek> sergiusens: I think ChickenCutlass has the big picture on this
<tedg> plars, There'll be more utilities to make it a bit easier once I get these branches cleaned up (actually working on that now)
<plars> tedg: ah, I just had heard about that, where can I find it? does it do more than just running /sbin/start application APP_ID="foo"?
<tedg> plars, Uhm, not really.  We have the library just to make the interface consistent for Unity.  Incase we need to change the name or something.
<tedg> plars, The lib also does things like set up watches, etc.
<tedg> plars, Stuff that Unity needs.
<tedg> plars, What are you thinking of using it for?
<plars> slangasek, tedg: so one thing we're realizing, is that all the application test owners are going to need to change their tests to launch apps differently in autopilot tests, right now they seem to be calling autopilot's launch_test_application() with the hard path under /usr
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> so I chatted with thomi about this briefly last week too
<plars> tedg: I'm hoping something like this can be used by them instead, but will it handle the transition from .deb installed apps to click without anything extra?
<tedg> Yup.  Would probably be best to install the click packages.
<tedg> Yes, it'll work with both.
<tedg> The big difference is that legacy apps aren't confined by default.
<plars> tedg: so is there a better way to call this from python?
<slangasek> you just want to invoke the 'start' command, whether from python or otherwise
<tedg> We'll have a little utility in upstart-app-launch-tools called "upstart-app-launch" which would probably be better.
<slangasek> there's no (supported) python interface for upstart's RPC
<plars> tedg: I think some also need to be launched with arguments like --testability, or --use-test-data, etc
<slangasek> ah, or ted's wrapper is fine too :P
<plars> tedg: is that possible here?
<tedg> plars, Nope
<slangasek> tedg: no way to pass commandline args to the invoked app?
<tedg> They'll need to install a different application.
<tedg> slangasek, No, only URIs
<tedg> Which are kinda params.
<slangasek> different application> that sounds distressingly incompatible with integration testing
<tedg> But we're not really looking at command line apps.  Things with desktop files.
<slangasek> we're not talking about commandline apps
<mariusko> Tassadar_: sure, I don't get the flipped image to work with the Jul 27 release. Should it?
<slangasek> we're talking about how to hook up the autopilot test harness for the running app
<slangasek> I did say that this ought to be an env var rather than a commandline arg
<tedg> Sure, but I'm saying what upstart-app-launch is designed for.
<mariusko> Tassadar_: and the Ubuntu touch option when adding image does not work at all, so I do it manually as before
<tedg> Yes, you could inject the env var into upstart.
<Tassadar_> mariusko: yeah. Where are you installing it, USB drive or internal memory?
<Tassadar_> how "does not work"?
<slangasek> plars: if you could set an env var, could autopilot be fixed to work with this?
<slangasek> instead of relying on commandline args
<plars> slangasek: no idea, I suppose that would depend on all the app developers supporting taking those args from the environment rather than on the command line
<slangasek> plars: I thought this was all being handled at a much deeper level than the app
<slangasek> like, autopilot hooking into qt
<thomi> right, it is. We could patch Qt
<mariusko> Tassadar_: internal memory
<thomi> autopilot can easily be changed to export an env var instead of add command line args (in fact, that's what we already do for Gtk apps)
<slangasek> I think given where it's hooked in, it makes more sense for it to be an env var instead of a commandline arg anyway
<slangasek> and then the env var can be exported as part of the upstart session itself
<thomi> but we'd need to patch Qt to read that env var instead of reading the command line args
<mariusko> Tassadar_: it does not boot at all. I just see the Google logo forever
<slangasek> thomi: right
<Tassadar_> mariusko: hmm, let's go to channel #multirom, so that we don't spam this one
<mariusko> I'm not sure if it could be caused by me having older versions of Multirom/TWRP installed before
<thomi> so... who do we bug to patch Qt?
<slangasek> thomi: would that be acceptable?  I guess it needs to be discussed with Qt upstream (so that the Kubuntu team don't balk)
<tedg> plars, thomi, you guys will still need to install the apps as click packages so all the apparmor hooks run.
<tedg> We'll fail if we can't setup confinement on click stuff.
<slangasek> thomi: ah, "who", good question.  I think the SDK team owns the Qt5 packages
<thomi> slangasek: I doubt upstream would take that patch, but I'm only guessing
<plars> tedg: we aren't installing the apps, they are all in the image
<plars> tedg: that's why I'm looking for something that will work this week (while they are coming from .debs) and next week forward
<slangasek> thomi: I don't see any good reason for them not to.  An envvar is a more appropriate interface for this kind of thing.
<plars> tedg: because I'd like to get people fixing these tests right away
<thomi> slangasek: I am pleased by your optimism :)
<slangasek> thomi: sorry if that came across as optimism, it was intended to be technically arrogant ;)
<slangasek> "they'll take this patch if they have an ounce of sanity"
<slangasek> ;)
<plars> conditional optimism, good
<tedg> plars, It will work for apps installed as desktop.  They should eventually be put on the image as "installed" so that should be fine.
<tedg> plars, I was thinking that you were testing additional versions, and those should be installed as well.
<plars> tedg: I'm just on the image testing bits, fginther may know more about the pre-image stuff
<thomi> slangasek: heh well, yes
<fginther> plars, tedg, the pre-image testing would install the app as a click package, and then pull in everything else that is needed under developer mode
<thomi> so, just to confirm, we're saying that autopilot should esentially run "QT_ENV_VAR=1 start app-name" (where QT_ENV_VAR is whatever Qt is patched to look for)
<thomi> slangasek: tedg ^^
<tedg> thomi, No
<tedg> thomi, You guys will need to set the variable for upstart.
<tedg> thomi, I'd recommend having an upstart job do it for you so the whole desktop gets it.
<thomi> tedg: pretend I don't know anything about upstart... how do I do that?
<slangasek> thomi: no, because 'start' is an RPC call to upstart; its own environment is discarded.  As tedg says, the variable needs to be set in upstart, which is basically 'initctl set-env foo=1'
<tedg> thomi, I'd look at "unity-gtk-module"
<tedg> thomi, That's a job that we have that sets up the environment for the unity-gtk-module
<tedg> thomi, The start condition there makes sure that every application that is started or dbus activated gets the environment.
<thomi> tedg: ok, I have the source branched, where am I looking?
<tedg> thomi, /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity-gtk-module.conf
<thomi> oh :)
<tedg> You're already seeing the future.  Today!
<tedg> ;-)
<thomi> tedg: so.. how and when is that script called?
<tedg> thomi, It is called before the session dbus is started.
<tedg> thomi, initctl2dot will generate a graph for you
<thomi> tedg: that's because the file has "start on starting dbus" at the top?
<tedg> thomi, correct
<tedg> thomi, Handy link for when I'm asleep ;-)  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<thomi> tedg: OK, so we don't want to export this variable all the time, only when autopilot is running
<tedg> thomi, Sure, I'd only install the job on your test system.  You can do it in the user's home directory if you wish.
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> so perhaps autopilot would, at test runtime, install the file, then launch the app.. when the test ends, remove the file again - would that work?
<tedg> You should in theory be able to just do "initctl set-env" but you can't guarantee everything sees it.
<thomi> or would we just install it whenever autopilot package is installed?
<tedg> If you only want it for a single app... but, don't you want it for the system?
<tedg> You wouldn't need a job if it was just for one call.
<thomi> I guess it depends on what we're testing
<tedg> For instance, if you want Unity to get it, you can't do it after unity starts.
<thomi> right'
<thomi> ugh
<thomi> tedg: OK, so lets ignore the case where we want it for the whole system for now - how do I set the env for a single app only?
<tedg> Just: initctl set-env --global MYVAR=foo
<tedg> That'll make everything from then on get it.
<stgraber> sergiusens: I don't particularly care about the name especially as it's not exposed in the UI at this point. I went with developer mode in the same sense that it's used on Android, which is really meant to be for OS developers and not app developers.
<tedg> You can unset it as well if you'd like
<thomi> tedg: awesome. that sounds like the path of least resistance for now
<stgraber> sergiusens: I have no idea what our plans are for the settings UI in that regard, but I guess it'd make sense to have a clear "Make the filesystem writable" option in whatever advanced options UI we'd get.
<tedg> thomi, Yeah, that'll work for apps.  I thought you needed something bigger.
<AskUbuntu> Help with installing ubuntu on a tablet | http://askubuntu.com/q/329492
<thomi> tedg: we probably will, but I'm hoping that by then someone who knows upstart can take over ;)
<tedg> thomi, We can do it in the hallway track at the next UDS...  oh, wait...
<thomi> heh
<sergiusens> slangasek: thanks
<sergiusens> tedg: we will be migrating to click packages soon for all the apps, shouldn't be a problem
<sergiusens> for installing packages on the fly, we already sinked up with fginther and rolling out an initial implementation to get this going
<zakker> i am a new bi
<tedg> sergiusens, Cool
<slangasek> tedg, thomi: "can't guarantee everything sees it" - that only applies for jobs started before you run the command, AFAIK.  So for an app you know you're launching yourself, initctl set-env should suffice
<tedg> slangasek, Yes, I was thinking for testing Unity.
<thomi> well, we re-launch unity anyway
<tedg> thomi, "restart unity" ?
<tedg> You should really use the upstart job to do it.
<thomi> tedg: right now we kill unity and launch from the command line. Obviously that will need to change
<tedg> Actually, in the Mir world I think killing it might kill your session as well.
<tedg> So, yes, yes you will :-)
<steven_> I have a question if the Samsung Exhibit II will work with this?
<slangasek> steven_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-07
<n0c_> Will apt-get update/upgrade keep me on the lastest developer version?
<n0c_> latest*
<_lunarcold> anyone mind going over build failure logs with me?
<savedjuli> hi
<RobbyF> hi
<savedjuli> hows going
<Trafficking> hi everyone
<Trafficking> I need some help please
<Trafficking> How do i get Ubunto on a Galaxy s2 ? Any guides ?
<_lunarcold> Trafficking: which model
<Trafficking> i9000 Sorry for delay
<_lunarcold> Trafficking: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysmtd
<_lunarcold> so, a lot of stuff is broken
<Trafficking> lol yup
<Trafficking> wish I could get an edge :(
<Trafficking> Developer form the Caribbean but didn't get the change to donate since most of the chepear ones were claimed
<_lunarcold> Trafficking: you can work on porting
<_lunarcold> my particular device isn't supported and I am trying to port :>
<Trafficking> lol good idea
<Trafficking> what device do you have ?
<_lunarcold> HTC One (m7spr)
<_lunarcold> still blocking on compiling, need to parse through the errors some more
<_lunarcold> the build on the wiki isn't actually for m7spr I think
<Mirv> Saviq: do you know who could look at the http://pad.lv/1207269 ? I think Kaleo is looking at the webbrowser font bug, so that's the other one.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207269 in Unity 8 "Indicator animation slope wrong with Qt 5.1" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Mirv, that'd be dednick
<Saviq> Mirv, let me see if I can reproduce with the ppa
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, thanks
<dpm> good morning all
<Saviq> Mirv, confirmed
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu or linux does not reconize sim slot card (hp 24un..) | http://askubuntu.com/q/329627
<Mirv> also just updated qtwebkit there, to contain the same private headers that were added back in saucy as well as webbrowser-app depends on them
<dholbach> good morning
<diwic> ogra_, hi, so crosscompiling for android using gcc-arm-linux-androideabi worked fine for a simple example, but what if I want to link to libhardware?
<ogra_> i guess then you need the full tree ...
<xnox> diwic: if you drop android target libraries into: /usr/arm-linux-androideabi/lib/ you can link against them, and headers into /usr/arm-linux-androideabi/include/. possibly libhardware should be packaged as arch:all and ship those files there under name "libhardware-dev-android" to ease cross-compilation.
<diwic> xnox, so for the lib part it is as easy as copying the relevant .so files from /system/bin/ on the Nexus 4 to /usr/arm-linux-androideabi/lib/ on the x86 desktop?
<xnox> diwic: correct.
<diwic> xnox, all right, thank you
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, does that deserve a wikipage perhaps ?
<xnox> ogra_: no, idea =) to me it's trivial, since that's how all non-multiarched cross-compilation happens on debian/ubuntu. Plus that's where the libc.so is for android, thus easily discoverable.
<xnox> ogra_: i guess we can document this, but i'd rather hear success from diwic first =) if above actually works. ;-)
<diwic> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> heh
<diwic> xnox, compiling works, but when trying to run I get this error:
<diwic> xnox,  soinfo_relocate(linker.cpp:989): cannot locate symbol "__exidx_end" referenced by "./a.out"...CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE
<xnox> diwic: running on nexus4 that is?
<diwic> xnox, yes
<xnox> diwic: ... and in android lxc container
<diwic> xnox, I have not set one up
<xnox> diwic: hm? android cross toolchain is to compile for android lxc container / unflipped image system portion.
<xnox> diwic: to run against ubuntu, one should crosscompile for normal ubuntu / armhf.
<diwic> xnox, I just run "arm-linux-androideabi-gcc test.c -lhardware"
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> diwic: that symbol in in libc.
<xnox> diwic: $ arm-linux-androideabi-gcc test.c -lhardware -lc ?
<xnox> (well the bionic libc)
<diwic> xnox, \o/ now it runs fine on the Nexus 4
<xnox> diwic: =)))))
<diwic> I have never had to add -lc before
<diwic> that's a new one :-)
 * xnox says excellent in Mr. Burns voice from Simpsons
<SuperMatt> Now that I've finally decided to jump in to touch dev, I'm buying a nexus 10 :D
<xnox> SuperMatt: hm... would be more intersting to get the new nexus 7 and start a port to that =)
<SuperMatt> naw, I wanted something bigger
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lighthouse Day! :-D
<mpt> rachelliu, seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=diff&rev2=7&rev1=6
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, btw, do we have dbg symbols for qt5-beta-proper?
<Saviq> Mirv, like ddebs or something?
<asac> ogra_: moin
<cjwatson> plars: use "pkcon -p install-local foo.click" (or --force-missing-framework if you must use the low-level tools, but you might be doing something else wrong if you are)
<asac> ogra_: where are our images at?
<seb128> mpt, page 19 in the content picker spec has the background capplet case with a popover list rather than a sub-screen, just pointing it out in case that's an issue
<ogra_> asac, building i'd guess
<ogra_> ah, no, still 30min to go
<Mirv> Saviq: Qt5 packages build debug pkgs always so the same as usual, qtdeclarative5-dbg etc
<Saviq> Mirv, right, thanks
<xnox> ogra_: diwic: now i have a question for you  =)))
<xnox> "$ echo "CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE: could not load library "libubuntu_application_api.so" needed by "./ubuntuappmanager"; caused by cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android14SurfaceControl11setPositionEii" referenced by "libubuntu_application_api.so"..." | c++filt
<xnox> CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE: could not load library libubuntu_application_api.so needed by ./ubuntuappmanager; caused by cannot locate symbol android::SurfaceControl::setPosition(int, int) referenced by libubuntu_application_api.so...
<xnox> "
<xnox> i guess i need to recompile libubuntu_application_api against goldfish build.....
<ogra_> hmm
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> libubuntu_application_api.so shouldnt have HW specific bits i think ... thats weird
<xnox> ogra_: do you happen to know which library usually provides that symbol? i can check the signatures.... unless it's at all not available in that case ubuntu_application_api might need porting to goldfish.
<diwic> xnox, no idea
<ogra_> xnox, not really, but surface control might be surface flinger
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958390/ that's all the libs that platform-api is linked against.
<ogra_> i'd take a look at libhardware then
<xnox> ogra_: looks liek libgui.so
<ogra_> ah
<xnox> hmm... ubuntuappmanager/(hybris, application api?!) doesn't compile against AOSP 4.3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958448/
<asac> tvoss_: ^^
<tvoss_> asac, yup, known issue. We have a patch for that for aosp 4.2
<asac> tvoss_: maybe xnox can try to forward port?
<tvoss_> xnox, there is a patch somewhere in our patchset that makes the copy c'tor available
<asac> so yeah. give him pointers i guess
<tvoss_> asac, yup, should be straightfoward to forward port
<xnox> tvoss_: hm. in the phablet-ubuntu repo forest or somewhere else?
<xnox> tvoss_: or in platform-api project?
<tvoss_> xnox, in the phablet-ubuntu forest
<tvoss_> xnox, it is against the android source tree
<xnox> tvoss_: ack. i'll look for it.
<Chocanto> fginther: Hey ! :) How can I ask for a rebuild of the poppler-qml-plugin package ? (http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-docviewer-app-poppler-qml-plugin-saucy-amd64-ci/)
<tvoss_> xnox, remind where we have those patches?
<asac> fginther: do you have a mako?
<asac> could you see if you can reproduce the issues from yesterday? we saw a bunch of failures there, but not on maguro
<asac> fginther: but maybe wait till todays image is tested
<xnox> tvoss_: well, I have a local checkout =) but it should be http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<tvoss_> xnox, thanks
<asac> xnox: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base.git;a=commit;h=00b43634dcbc476bdcd1fffdca7ed74ba0a7b9c3 ?
<asac> tvoss_: ? that one?
<tvoss_> asac, +1
<tvoss_> asac, just found it, too
<xnox> asac: looks good. let me try that =)
 * asac likes diving sometimes :)
<asac> see where clicks can lead me
<asac> :)
<ogra_> to click packages in the end :P
<asac> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base.git;a=commit;h=652b1d16f02a5c98d9422b74b0ec08fe6c2be8f4
<asac> might also be related
<asac> but not sure... sounds important at least :)
<asac> xnox: ^
<dholbach> do we have anyone in here who can easily test one of the images on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices?
<asac> guess all in base.git is important
<asac> ogra_: lol... commits and patches in click packages
<asac> nice picture
<asac> no more git
<ogra_> :)
<asac> maybe that will solve our archive problems as well :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> asac, new image is up btw
<asac> ok cool
<asac> lets cross our fingers :)
 * xnox launches a recompile & off for lunch
<ogra_> gema, asac ... maguro doesnt look happy (2 of the default test failed) ... someone should re-run
<asac> indeed
<asac> doanac: gema: plars: fginther: ^^
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3396/
<ogra_> looks like a netwrokign issue
<diwic> gaah, where are those properties again
<diwic> ro.hardware and those
<ogra_> getprop
<diwic> ogra_, if I just call /system/bin/getprop the result is nothing
<ogra_> no, use the ubuntu getprop :)
<ogra_> its in path
<kalikiana> rsalveti: ping you're involved with lp:qtubuntu-sensors presumably
<diwic> ogra_, why does the android getprop not work? I'm suspecting that's why my android program doesn't work.
<ogra_> the android getprop works on the androiid side
<ogra_> but not on the ubuntu side
<diwic> ogra_, you mean it only works inside the android chroot?
<ogra_> (it needs to talk through hybris to the container, the android one wants to talk to androids /init directly which you cant from outside the container)
<ogra_> no, it works only inside the container ... not via chroot
<ogra_> you would actually need to enter the namespace of androids /init
<diwic> ogra_, so if I make an android binary, and that program calls hw_get_module_by_class, and the implementation of hw_get_module_by_class needs properties to function correctly...
<ogra_> then you should be able to use getprop as long as your app is executed inside the container
<ogra_> (which you cant reallly do from the ourside, copy it to /system and have an init.rc entry, then restart the container)
<Saviq> Mirv, any update on bug #1181176 ?
<ubot5> bug 1181176 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "should depend on the Ubuntu font" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181176
<diwic> ogra_, argh
<ogra_> diwic, there is a way to start adb inside the container instead of in ubuntu ... that way you can exec stuff inside... you have to disable the ubuntu adbd and enable the adbd in the container for this
<diwic> ogra_, so if I use hybris I run into hybris related bugs and if I try to compile android binaries I can't call them when I want to
<Mirv> Saviq: good point, it has been buried lower and lower on my list, but is a small thing. I have no idea though which would be better, the meta package or ui-toolkit? if it's assumed that the UI toolkit is used together with the Ubuntu font, maybe that?
<Saviq> Mirv, or maybe the theme, even?
<Saviq> Mirv, but I believe there's enough font: "Ubuntu" buried in the toolkit itself
<Saviq> Mirv, that it makes sense there, too
<Mirv> Saviq: I'll check with the team and make a merge request
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Kaleo> Mirv: talking about hte webbrowser font bug, I think I'm hitting a bug in Qt while fixing it
<Kaleo> Mirv: I'll let you know if we need a patch
<Mirv> Kaleo: ok
<plars> ogra_: minor fix was needed, restarted all the tests, until they all run, you'll still see the red ones but they'll be replaced as the new jobs run
<ogra_> plars, great
<doko> Mirv, Saviq: hi
<otaon> hi
<Saviq> doko, hey
<doko> apt-get install qtbase5-dev:armhf doesn't work yet
<otaon> has a version of Ubuntu Touch for Galaxy Note N7000 ?
<davmor2> ogra_: any idea what is going on with the images today?  All the tests are red and there appears to be a new run starting?
<Saviq> otaon, doko, why's that?
<Saviq> otaon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Saviq> doko, why can't it be installed?
<Saviq> doko, it's there in the archive
<doko> depends on qt5-qmake (= 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2), qtbase5-dev-tools (= 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2), qtchooser
<ogra_> davmor2, infrastructural issues
<doko> Saviq, sorry, can't be installed for a secondary architecture
<ogra_> davmor2, the failures were network related
<otaon> Thanks Saviq
<davmor2> ogra_: so is that a hold off on phablet-flash --pending then?
<Saviq> doko, meaning that it doesn't do multiarch properly?
<doko> so the question is can this be qt5-qmake:any qtbase5-dev-tools:any qtchooser:any dependencies?
<doko> Saviq, yes
<diwic> ogra_, sorry for bombarding you with questions, but if I'm supposed to run this inside the container...where on the file system do I put it? Everything inside the container seems to be read-only...
<ogra_> davmor2, no, why ?
<Saviq> doko, I think it should be fine, yeah, they're just generating text files
<doko> and a qtbase5-dev-tools for the host won't help you when running on the build
<davmor2> ogra_: ah sorry you mean on the test array rather than the image sorry
<ogra_> diwic, remount /system rw and just copy it where you like
<Saviq> doko, I think we should just fix multiarch for them
<doko> Saviq, the question is, if moc knows about to generate files for the host, not the build
<ogra_> davmor2, right
<doko> and I have no clue about qtchooser
<ogra_> i meant http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<fginther> asac, sorry for not responding earlier, I wasn't in yet. I don't have a mako
<Saviq> doko, qtchooser is just a wrapper around /usr/lib/*/qt5/bin
<Saviq> doko, that "chooses" between qt4 and qt5
<Saviq> doko, but I'd say it needs to be per-arch to actually choose the right arch for them
<doko> is this a script? then maybe it should be extended
<Saviq> doko, how should we deal with binaries/executables for multiarch?
<Saviq> doko, no, it's a binary I'm afraid
<rsalveti> diwic: android getprop doesn't work because it tries to get the property via shared memory
<rsalveti> diwic: were you linking with the android libhardware or the one provided by hybris?
<diwic> rsalveti, hi! As you advised, to rule out libhybris problems I'm trying running it as android entirely
<doko> Saviq, the idea is to make qtchooser M-A foreign, and then install it for the build machine. However don't know if it does do the right thing then ...
<rsalveti> diwic: right, cool
<rsalveti> diwic: but you're trying something I never used yet, which is building with our android toolchain :-)
<Mirv> hello doko.
<Saviq> doko, no idea myself :/
<Mirv> doko: I was just about to say maybe qtchooser should M-A foreign...
<rsalveti> I usually just build it as part of the android build system, looking forward to see if that works as expected
<doko> Mirv, sure, if it does do the right thing?
<rsalveti> if you get it to link with the android library, and pointing to the right headers, it should just work
<rsalveti> diwic: how I usually get inside the android container to test stuff there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958699/
<Mirv> doko: not sure either. the Qt packages now do install arch specific configs for qtchooser, so the answer is strong maybe.
<doko> Mirv, same for qt5-make and qtbase5-dev-tools
<Mirv> doko: they are already
<cjwatson> Saviq: If you haven't read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec, you should
<doko> already what?
<cjwatson> Saviq: Also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchCross
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks, will do
<rsalveti> jdstrand: we're moving the audio call setup logic as part of telepathy-ofono, which is part of the user session
<rsalveti> jdstrand: as a consequence, we need to access binder directly, as the audio plugin will later use binder to call audioflinger
<doko> Mirv, ahh, ok, but then the deps need to have an :any as suffix
<rsalveti> when testing yesterday, we got the following:
<rsalveti> <5>[  411.065246] type=1400 audit(1375836837.082:67): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" name="/dev/binder" pid=1405 comm="telepathy-ofono" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<doko> Mirv, also is qtchooser really needed as a dependency?
<diwic> rsalveti, okay, so now I managed to open the audio HAL from inside android, but it fails because it can't access the sound card anymore...
<jdstrand> rsalveti: yeah, telepathy-mission-control-5 needs to have its profile updated
<jdstrand> rsalveti: do you have packages I can test?
<Saviq> doko, without qtchooser you'd be required to always use /usr/lib/*/qt5/bin/$command
<rsalveti> jdstrand: should have in a few minutes, jenkins is still building it
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, after a clean boot?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: k-- once you do, I'll update telepathy-mission-control-5
<rsalveti> jdstrand: awesome, thanks
<doko> Mirv, Saviq: what about qt5-base? that's not m-a foreign or same
<Mirv> doko: ok, building now a test package at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-staging/+packages
<Mirv> of qtchooser
<Saviq> doko, I'll leave you in Mirv's capable hands :)
<Mirv> doko: qtchooser is not strictly needed, but in the end it was chosen to be dependency instead of recommendation in Debian
<doko> Mirv, should qtbase5-dev-tools-dbg be M-A: foreign too?
<diwic> rsalveti, hmm, maybe the "shell" user is not "system" or "audio"
<rsalveti> diwic: try running as root
<rsalveti> from your host, do 'adb root'
<rsalveti> then adb shell again, and you should be root
<saiarcot895> In some references to Ubuntu for Android, there are mentions of the phone docking to the computer; what if the phone can only be connected through USB?
<Mirv> doko: qtbase5-dev itself contains arch specific files in addition to eg /usr/include files, so it can't be. I don't know about -dbg.
<diwic> rsalveti, right, I have to do it your way then perhaps, I'm currently using tcp:5555 bridge to get inside the container and when I restarted that as root, the adbd process ceased to exist I think
<rsalveti> diwic: right, you'd need to restart adb over tcp for that to work, trying directly via usb is indeed easier
<diwic> rsalveti, /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/10-no-adbd  <- pre-start.d does not exist
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, which image are you using?
<rsalveti> diwic: probably from last week
<rsalveti> if so, change /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> thast in since a while
<ogra_> (pre-start.d)
<rsalveti> diwic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958749/ this is what you need to comment out
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and use a fresher image :P
<rsalveti> :-)
<diwic> rsalveti, ogra_ I think it is from this or possibly last week
<rsalveti> we move fast
<ogra_> more likely last
<ogra_> i think i uploaded that end of last week
<ogra_> or mid ...
 * ogra_ is to lazy to check
<rsalveti> diwic: can you paste the code you were using that does the init over hal?
<rsalveti> diwic: interested to check the hybris crash in there
<sergiusens> ogra_: it was last week
<ogra_> heh, you know my changelogs better than me :)
<diwic> okay, so now my program - running as root inside the container - seems to setup the audio HAL for a voice call, of course the GUI in the phone app won't work
<diwic> ah stupid me, forgot to enter sim pin code
<diwic> all right
<diwic> rsalveti, I'll paste some information for you in a while
<rsalveti> diwic: thanks
<seb128> do we have a way to tell from qml if we are running on a touch image or not?
<ogra_> there is a bunch of env var stuff in /etc/environemnt
<ogra_> (Qt related)
<seb128> ogra_, I was rather expecting something in the sdk telling at least the form factor ;-)
<ogra_> not sure if there is something
<seb128> ogra_, I want to make system settings use gnome-settings-daemon rather than powerd on desktop, to make testing easier
<seb128> I'm going to hack with a if screen.width > 1024 I guess
<ogra_> err
<seb128> indeed :p
<ogra_> in landscape my SGS4 uses 1920
<ogra_> and the n4 1280
<seb128> give me a better way then ;-)
<diwic> seb128, can't you check if powerd is running, and if not, talk to g-s-d instead?
<ogra_> yeah, something like that
<seb128> diwic, qml is mostly UI/js, I'm not sure you can do that sort of things easily
<rsalveti> salem_: jdstrand: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/jdstrand/
<rsalveti> you need both ofono and telepathy-ofono to be able to test it
<diwic> seb128, well, you're supposed to talk to powerd, if it doesn't reply then...
<rsalveti> then just try doing a call
<seb128> diwic, rsalveti: I'm not, I'm reading a gsettings key
<seb128> and to add to the fun, gsettings abort() if you try to use a missing schemas
<seb128> well, larsu is going to wrap the gsettings api to check if schemas are available
<seb128> then I can do that
<diwic> seb128, side question, is system settings able to switch sms notification sound? I still get a small "bing" even though I tried to change it
<diwic> seb128, but maybe I didn't understand how to "commit" my notification sound change
<seb128> diwic, no, nobody on the phone app team is reviewing my merge requests
<seb128> I had changes pending review for 2 weeks
<seb128> commented on launchpad bug and mp
<seb128> but I just get silence in return so far
<diwic> seb128, oh :-/
<seb128> diwic, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/telephony-service/sounds-events-from-gsettings/+merge/178344
<rsalveti> ogra_: seb128: we indeed need a clear way to identify if we should behave as touch, and which form factor during runtime
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu phone daily updates | http://askubuntu.com/q/329723
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, but definitely not based on resolution :)
<diwic> a resolution without resolution
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> settings somewhere? env variable? some utility to call?
<diwic> rsalveti, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958853 <- that's how the code for talking to the HAL currently looks like, but it was smaller when I tried the hybris variant.
<dholbach> sergiusens, can we do something about https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03645.html?
<dholbach> sergiusens, shall he file a bug about it?
<rsalveti> diwic: cool, let me give it a try
<kenvandine> mardy, i pushed more fixes to my branch
<kenvandine> mardy, but the tests fail in pbuilder because it doesn't write the parameters.txt file
<mardy> kenvandine: let me check
<mardy> kenvandine: jenkins approved it :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: but I missed your change to the .pc file, I'll do that
<mardy> kenvandine: BTW, why did you rename the library? Is there something wrong with libCamelCase?
<kenvandine> to match the package
<kenvandine> lintian complains
<ogra_> stgraber, so i have some bad news ... i'm about to move livecd-rootfs over to use the android package ... that measn for changed in the initrd scripts you now also need to upload android and wait for it to have picked up the new ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd
<ogra_> *that means for changes
<kenvandine> mardy, we could have also renamed the package
<mardy> kenvandine: weird... Qt libs use camelcase as well
<kenvandine> but i don't like caps in package names :)
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, OK :-)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ack
<sergiusens> dholbach: if TWRP doesn't support extendedcommands, there is nothing I can do
<kenvandine> mardy, true.. there are lots of them, i wonder if there is something different about them or if people just ignore lintian warnings :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: I could look into openrecoveryscript... but that's a new thing
<ogra_> sergiusens, instead we should make ports use our recovery
<ogra_> after all there should be an img that came out of the build
<kenvandine> mardy, odd... even out of tree builds work fine and successfully create parameters.txt in the right place
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, they'll need to manually flash it
<kenvandine> but it fails to get created in pbuilder
<ogra_> sergiusens, aww, no fastboot ... well, still, i would make it a requirement
<sergiusens> ogra_: but sure... plain clockworkmod recovery works fine for now... but when the time for image based upgrades come it will be a hard req
<sergiusens> dholbach: ^^
<dholbach> I can relay the message, but I don't understand anything
<ogra_> dholbach, we need a minimal set of commands in the recovery ... only CWm and our own recovery offer that ... others may or may not ... if users insist on using their own recovery they wont be able to use phablet-flash and are on their own
<sergiusens> dholbach: already replied
<sergiusens> it seems TWRP supports openrecovery script which we can look into
<dholbach> ogra_, I don't think we effectively advertise what kind of recovery we want used, do we?
<dholbach> sergiusens, thanks for the reply
<stgraber> ogra_: hopefully I won't have to change it too often then
<ogra_> dholbach, no, we should define that somewhere
<sergiusens> dholbach: it doesn't matter when doing it manually
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah ... its a drawback that only just struck me now when doing a testbuild here
<ogra_> it will definitely extend the turnaround time for an initrd change massively :(
<stgraber> ogra_: how long is android taking to build?
<Chocanto> fginther: Hey ! :) Do you know how I can get a rebuild for the poppler-qml-plugin job in jenkin ?
<ogra_> dunno, i never checked, shouldnt be long (1h perhaps or less)
<ogra_> stgraber, the issue is more that you need to shovel 500MB source around just for a no change rebuild
 * ogra_ is tempted to leave the boot.img generation in livecd-rootfs 
<stgraber> ogra_: thankfully I've got gigabit on the machine I usually upload from
<ogra_> yeah, still. feels unreasonably hard
<fginther> Chocanto, I'm doing a test build now
<Chocanto> fginther: Ok, thank you :
<Chocanto> * :)
<ogra_> for me thats 30min download time and as much for the upload again
<kenvandine> mardy, ah, i figured it out... give me a minute
<ogra_> ah, wait, the android package isnt native
<ogra_> so its a non issue
<ogra_> so its all fine
<fginther> Chocanto, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-docviewer-app-poppler-qml-plugin-saucy-amd64-ci/3/console
<Chocanto> fginther: Yes, I'm reading the log
<fginther> Chocanto, is that a missed dep?
<fginther> Chocanto, ack
<mardy> kenvandine: but the tests are passing in Jenkins; doesn't it use pbuilder?
<ogra_> Chocanto, note that touch images have recommends disabled, dont rely on them
<kenvandine> mardy, i just pushed a fix... not sure why it's working in jenkins
<ogra_> if there is something you need thats coming in through a recommends, either make the dep hard or seed it
<kenvandine> the problem is client/tests/system-settings isn't set to executable in the build root
<Chocanto> fginther: "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake: Command not found" so I think yes
<mardy> kenvandine: looks like a bug in the pbuilder configuration, TBH
<Chocanto> ogra_: The poppler-qt5 package is in release since 2 or 3 days I think
<mardy> kenvandine: the file is executable in bzr
<mardy> kenvandine: OTOH, since the workaround is easy, I'll just merge it in
<kenvandine> it is puzzling why it's working in jenkins
<ogra_> Chocanto, well, doesnt matter, if there is a recommends and something relies on whatever that recommends ships you need to seed it in touch ... nothing would pull it in otherwise
<ogra_> oh, sorry
<mardy> kenvandine: maybe pbuilder is passing some flag to "bzr branch" which disables applying the permissions?
<ogra_> i thought that was an image test
<Chocanto> ogra_: Oh ok yes I understand what you are talking about ^^'
<ogra_> just noting now thats a package build test
<Chocanto> ogra_: No, but it will be important to consider in the future :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but feel free to ignore me until then :)
<fginther> Chocanto, the ci job is enabled, so if you create a merge proposal, it will be automatically tested
<Chocanto> fginther: Ok :) I had to ask you for this build because nothing was added
<awafaa> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> awafaa: pong
<awafaa> mhall119: did you send anything for the santa clara thing i emailed you about?
<awafaa> mhall119: if so did you hear back?
<mhall119> awafaa: you'll have to refresh my memory, which santa clara thing was that?
<awafaa> mhall119: techcon
<mhall119> awafaa: ah, yes, jono was going to go to it, since he lives in the SF-bay area
<mhall119> awafaa: did he not email you?
<awafaa> mhall119: ah, no he didnt
<mhall119> oh, he was waiting on someone else to get back to him about it, I'll check with him today
<awafaa> mhall119: ok, excellent
<Chocanto> fginther: pbuilder that Jenkins use can access to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu right ,
<Chocanto> *?
<fginther> Chocanto, why would it be i386? It's an amd64 build
<fginther> Chocanto, is that path hard coded?
<Chocanto> fginther: Oh... that's why it don't work
<Chocanto> no
<Chocanto> the package qt5-qmake should install qmake in the amd64 dir but... it don't do it. Weird
<balloons> m-b-o, whenever your about, ping :-)
<m-b-o> balloons: around in 2 hours would be fine! :)
<balloons> until then :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<Chocanto> fginther: Ok, it's working. But the plugin only work in saucy, can you remove the precise, quantal and raring build please ?
<fginther> Chocanto, yes, can do
<Chocanto> fginther: It would be really great, thank you :)
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/08/announcing-the-2013-ubuntu-app-showdown-contest/
<mhall119> a new contest for Ubuntu Touch app developers!
<Lottery> Hi
<Lottery> Someone?
<nik90> Lottery: go ahead and ask your question.
<nik90> If anyone knows it then they will answer your question
<Lottery> Ok :) Well, I just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Google Nexus 4
<Lottery> But I can't mount it on ubuntu
<Lottery> lsusb detect the device as Google Inc device
<Lottery> I tried "sudo mtp-detect" but still nothhing
<Lottery> I got Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading
<Lottery> And then No raw devices found.
<ogra_> there is no mtp support yet
<ogra_> use adb push and pull to move files abck and forth
<ogra_> *back
<Lottery> Okay!
<Lottery> I'll try that, thanks :)
<ogra_> or insrall openssh-server and use scp over the network
<ogra_> *install
<Lottery> Thats an option! Thanks a lot
<dholbach> can anyone help review https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927? (om26er, popey, plars, salveti, doanac are CCed on the MP)
<doanac> dholbach: i'll look and test.
<dholbach> thanks
<Lottery> I have another question, I have nos service using ubuntu touch. Is it a known bug for some carrier/device?
<pmcgowan> Lottery, gsm networks are supported
<Lottery> Ok, so my antenna is probably broken
<Lottery> Great
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think the /current image still have a few extra bugs wrt indicator
<ogra_> (with GSM specifically)
<ogra_> s/have/has/
<ogra_> (its nearly a week old )
<mardy> kenvandine: this is a new project which needs your review :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-apparmor-extension/implementation/+merge/178901
<alecu> cjwatson: ping. How can I make the click scope get at the primary .desktop for an app that was just installed?
<ogra_> davmor2, there is a 07.1 image in production ... a test once it comes out would be appreciated (if it doesnt fail)
<davmor2> ogra_: just give me a ping as long as it is in the next hour off to the lug meeting then :)
<balloons> m-b-o, time?
<ogra_> yeah, should be coming out within the hours
<ogra_> *hour
<m-b-o> balloons: yes! :)
<Lottery> Can I perform update using "apt-get upgrade" using the shell?
<dholbach> thanks doanac
<balloons> m-b-o, ok great. So time to look at weather again. out of the box, it didn't work for me.
<m-b-o> balloons, why? what was the error?
<pmcgowan> Lottery, yes but if there is an incompatible change on the android side it may break
<Lottery> Ok, do you know why the update manager loops on update search?
<ogra_> Lottery, if you spot something like libhybris in the update you rather want to flash a newer image ... else its safe
<gema> cjwatson: hangout?
<ogra_> Lottery, note that flashing preserves whats in /home/phablet/ so if you want to keep stuff around across re-flashes, store it there
<Lottery> Ok :)
<Lottery> But it is weird cause I flashed the latest rom
<balloons> m-b-o, I get 12 failures
<balloons> m-b-o, err sorry.. 3 failures :-)
<balloons> m-b-o, let me paste them for you I guess
<ogra_> Lottery, you flashed whatever is the recent blessed one
<m-b-o> balloons, exactly! :)
<m-b-o> balloons, 've no errors at all, local and on the device
<balloons> m-b-o, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959480/. I'm just now looking into what could be causing it
<balloons> I'd like to try on my device now as well
<Lottery> Is there a way to check if my antenna is still working?
<m-b-o> balloons: bzr merge
<m-b-o> balloons, I guess you're missing the last commits
<balloons> m-b-o, let me try.. I'll feel silly. I'd guess your right
<cjwatson> gema: sorry, totally distracted into writing talk
 * balloons runs again
<balloons> m-b-o, bingo.. all good :-)
<m-b-o> balloons: Ha! ;)
<m-b-o> balloons, thanks for your patience...
<balloons> ok, so let me review the code and then we'll merge this :-)
<m-b-o> did you run it on the device too?
<balloons> I have a manta I'm running it on yes
<dholbach> sergiusens, so LP doesn't let folks create teams involving an underscore - could we do some tricks in phablet-flash to test for "-" and "_"?
<m-b-o> balloons: so what do you think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1207315 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207315 in Ubuntu Weather App "Autopilot test failures when run on device" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> m-b-o, let's land this and close it :-)
<balloons> popey is running a nexus 4 btw
<sergiusens> dholbach: sure
<balloons> so m-b-o a couple minor things I just did for the clock app that we might want to do in here to keep things working well.
<balloons> m-b-o, check out this line:         self.pointing_device.click_object(searchField)
<balloons>         self.keyboard.type("London")
<m-b-o> yes
<balloons> anytime we enter text we could have a timing issue, so let's add an assert there
<balloons> self.assertThat(searchField.focus, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<balloons> then start typing.. make sense m-b-o ?
<m-b-o> balloons, what else?
<dholbach> sergiusens, do you think something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959532/ would work?
<janimo> diwic, does Ubuntu Touch rely on Android blobs or daemons for audio as well?
<dholbach> sergiusens, it'd just be interesting for the "checkout" case and there just change the branch name but leave everything else in place - I could ask András if he wanted to test it
<balloons> m-b-o, in addition, add asserts before using any object. So just about you have         self.pointing_device.click_object(searchField). Before clicking it add an assert to verify you got it. self.assertThat(lambda: searchField, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<janimo> diwic, I am trying to see why an OMAP4 device has no sound (only lots of error messages in syslog) and first I'd like to know whether the android ROM device/ dir needs to have all the ALSA and sound related bits that a running Android ROM would need on the same hw
<balloons> m-b-o, I know it seems a bit tedious, but for the most part your tests are doing that. but adding those asserts will ensure no weird timing bugs occur on the devices while running.. well, in theory anyway ;-)
<m-b-o> balloons: no problem, let me add this asserts to the MP
<m-b-o> balloons: anything else? Now is the time! :)
<balloons> m-b-o, perfect.. I think I need to write a post up on these.. I'll try and do that today. There's lots of little tips like that
<w-flo> dholbach, I've noticed 2 small issues with "phablet-flash community": 1) the instructions in your mail are missing "./" for the phablet-flash call. 2) unpacking the ubuntu rootfs completely fails on the vision because the rootfs is about 700mb (extracted) while /data has only 1gb of storage, so anything on /data must be erased before flashing the zip. Not sure if I should modify the zip to do rm -rf /data before unpacking the tar.gz or
<w-flo>  if phablet-flash could take care of that if there's not enough free space?
<m-b-o> balloons: okay
<balloons> m-b-o, off the top of my head, no, nothing else stands out. Add those, and let's merge
<dholbach> w-flo, I'll redirect 2) to sergiusens
<sergiusens> dholbach: check call raises an exception
<w-flo> dholbach, ah, thanks :)
<dholbach> thanks w-flo :)
<dholbach> sergiusens, all rightie - looking into it
<m-b-o> balloons: okay, give me some minutes. I'll ping you!
<balloons> m-b-o, I didn't see you using any strings, but that's another thing to make sure of. Use objectName, not english strings as that will cause it to fail when run in german. But you already know that :-)
<sergiusens> dholbach: if launchpad doesn't support undersocres I say we replace it regardless of a first check
<dholbach> sergiusens, haha, yes - you're right
<m-b-o> balloons, yes ran already into this...
<sergiusens> dholbach: just do branch = branch_template.format(device.replace("_", "-")) on function enter
<dholbach> yep
<Hashcode> dholbach: I saw the updates, I'll try and build some tests here in a bit.
<dholbach> sergiusens, although that'll replace the team name and the branch name, hmmmm
<dholbach> Hashcode, awesome - if you could give some feedback on how phablet-flash worked, that'd be great
<dholbach> image updates are of course great too :)
<Hashcode> Will do :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: so what is the restriction, team or project?
<sergiusens> w-flo: add a --wipe to the command
<dholbach> the new code in phablet-flash would assume that lp:~pollux-windy-image-dev/phablet-image-info/pollux-windy is correct
<dholbach> while users would probably pass "pollux_windy" as --device
<dholbach> not sure - I mean we can just replace everything and document that we want "-" no matter what
<sergiusens> dholbach: let me think/look a bit,
<w-flo> sergiusens, testing with --wipe now. I was surprised to see the flash process work with the custom 4ext recovery I'm using, great work
<dholbach> sure sure
<sergiusens> dholbach: can you create the pollux_windy entry in phablet-image-info ?
<sergiusens> dholbach: create it with the format allowed and I'll adapt
<sergiusens> w-flo: thanks... but it's mostly extendedcommands :-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, so shall we just ask everyone to replace "_" with "-"?
<dholbach> that might be the easiest
<sergiusens> dholbach: sounds good to me .... are there device codenames with a '-' in them? I'm almost sure they won't overlap if there are
<dholbach> I haven't seen any
<cjwatson> alecu: ~/.local/share/applications/$APPID.desktop, where $APPID is (currently) pkgname_appname_version
<cjwatson> (I might drop version from that)
<sergiusens> dholbach: let's make the _ -> - switch for those devices
<cjwatson> alecu: lool is right that we should be using upstart to launch the app as soon as that's supported
<dholbach> sergiusens, András is just asking on the list, so I'll let him know and let you know once the branch is there
<sergiusens> dholbach: ah, I don't use email as realtime communication :-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, it just happened at the same time ;-)
<dholbach> or well
<dholbach> almost
<alecu> cjwatson: the thing is that after installing, I only have the package name (like com.ubuntu.ubuntu-weather)
<alecu> cjwatson: where should I take the default appname and the installed version from ?
<cjwatson> the appname is in the manifest, first level below "hooks"
<cjwatson> (package may have >1 app)
<alecu> right
<cjwatson> in fact you can get everything from "click list --manifest"
<cjwatson> bit cumbersome with lots of apps, I should probably improve that, but workable for now I think
<mamenyaka> hello
<alecu> cjwatson: so, should I be spawning "click" to get at this? I've still got a bug to replace the calls to pkcon with dbus
<alecu> *the spawning of pkcon, that is
<cjwatson> Right now yes - the plan is absolutely to expose this over the dbus packagekit api
<cjwatson> Wait, maybe I already did
 * cjwatson 's past self is smarter than present self
<alecu> :-)
<cjwatson> I hooked up GetPackages, but it doesn't expose the app name
<cjwatson> So you're probably still best off calling click for now until I have that hooked up somewhere
<alecu> great
 * cjwatson files a bug for himself
<cjwatson> bug 1209329
<ubot5> bug 1209329 in click (Ubuntu) "expose more information from "click list --manifest" in PK API" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1209329
<slangasek> hmm, what's this ubuntu-touch image build failure today? panda weirdness again?
<dholbach> sergiusens, want me to file a bug for the 'additional_zip' thing?
<sergiusens> dholbach: yes please
<sergiusens> slangasek: ogra_ was experimenting/enabling the deb package of the android build, might be that
<slangasek> ah, could be
<cjwatson> slangasek: Yep, looks like another untested livecd-rootfs change
<cjwatson> +       echo "deb ${MIRROR} saucy main universe multiverse restricted" >$sourceslist
<dholbach> sergiusens, bug 1209330
<ubot5> bug 1209330 in Phablet Tools "Add additional_zip entry for community ports manifest definition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1209330
<slangasek> ogra_: ^^ are you working on this already?
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah, its my fault
<ogra_> i was trying to get $MIRROR handed through but at that point its not in the environment anymore
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think that should be $LB_PARENT_MIRROR_CHROOT
<ogra_> so the sources.list doesnt have a server
<sergiusens> dholbach: should I do that in the mega branch or a new one?
<cjwatson> ogra_: But could you please test it before the next upload?
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh thanks ! i just rilled back to hardcoded ... let me  fix :)
<dholbach> sergiusens, as you like it
<ogra_> cjwatson, i did like 50 builds locally today
<ogra_> cjwatson, but i have to export MIRROR to have it use my internal mirror ... so indeed it worked here
<cjwatson> Ah, I see
<diwic> janimo, at least today, we rely on the audioflinger and the audio HAL for audio on the Touch images.
<diwic> janimo, we're trying to get rid of at least the audioflinger daemon, but that change has not landed yet.
<janimo> diwic, do current images use Pulse only to talk to audioflinger or is ALSA involved?
<diwic> janimo, ALSA is not on the kernel side of things.
<dholbach> sergiusens, you should be able to try --device pollux_windy (and pollux-windy) now
<janimo> diwic, not on the kernel side? Is ALSA not used by Android so in the device kernels?
<diwic> janimo, sorry, you're right. It's up to the audio HAL implementation how they want to speak to the kernel, but ALSA is a common method.
<janimo> diwic, I get SDP4430 related errors in dmesg, similar to pandaboard issues two years ago. I am not sure the problems are the same or not, but those issues seem to have been at least partly fixed by UCM profiles
<diwic> janimo, what errors btw?
<janimo> diwic, [15160, pulseaudio] [10541.492706]  SDP4430 Media: dsp: no backend DAIs enabled for SDP4430 Media
<janimo> and [15160, pulseaudio] [10541.485290]  SDP4430 Media: asoc: SDP4430 Media no valid capture route from source to sink
<janimo> diwic, and in syslog  pulseaudio[3815]: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<davmor2> ogra_: how we looking?
<janimo> diwic, this is a device using a SoC similar to maguro (GNex) but using 4.0 Android blobs
<ogra_> davmor2, build failed
<davmor2> :((((((
<ogra_> davmor2, so dont worry, i'll test myself
<ogra_> once i can trigger the next
<diwic> janimo, out of curiousity, what device is it?
<janimo> I don't know whether our audioflinger compat layer cares or knows about ICS vs JB Android , I am told Cyanogenmod abstracts those away but I don't know any detals
<janimo> diwic, a Huawei Ascend P1
<ogra_> diwic, FYI i see the same on my galaxy S2
<ogra_> (the same janimo sees)
<dholbach> w-flo, does --wipe make anything better?
<dholbach> sergiusens, will the jenkins bot automerge https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 now?
<janimo> diwic, these errors generate tens of MiB of logs per hour so they fill up the data partition in a couple of days :)
<ogra_> diwic, all apps that use sound (camera, media player) dont start at all as long as pulse is running ... if i make pulse unexecutable the device works fine and these apps start
<diwic> janimo, ogra_ ok, let me see if I can find those messages in the kernel code to see what causes them to appear
<ogra_> diwic, and my logs show the same messages janimo reports
<diwic> ogra_, oh, that's an interesting finding. Maybe they're both trying to use the device?
<janimo> diwic, these are the two bugs that come up on google most frequently related to these messages https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-ubuntu/+bug/816638 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/746023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 816638 in Linaro Ubuntu "Pulseaudio consumes 100% of the cpu when trying to play a sound with natty's linaro LEB and 3.0.0-1402-linaro-lt-omap " [High,Fix released]
<ogra_> janimo, did you try a chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio and reboot yet ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746023 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu Natty) "No sound on omap4" [High,Fix released]
<dholbach> sergiusens, for me the fix seems to work for the pollux-windy thing
<ogra_> janimo, that makes everything work for me
<w-flo> dholbach, it's definitely better, after flashing /data is now 600mb instead of 300mb, so that's good. It still doesn't work though, still trying to figure out why (manually wiping data, then flashing device.zip and ubuntu.zip manually  made it work.. x.x)
<ogra_> i can even play the movies
<diwic> ogra_, in /etc/pulse/default.pa, do you have the line "load-module module-udev-detect" (possibly followed by parameters)? If so, try commenting that line out and reboot
<dholbach> sergiusens, are you going to push it or shall I create a MP to be merged into your branch?
<sergiusens> dholbach: great, I'll apply
<dholbach> thanks sergiusens
<dholbach> sergiusens, I'll inform András
<w-flo> dholbach, "still doesn't work" => device won't boot (not even adb comes up)
<diwic> and if that works for ogra_ it might work for janimo too :-)
<dholbach> can somebody help w-flo? he's working on the HTC Desire Z port?
<ogra_> rebooting, lets see
<sergiusens> w-flo: can you get the /cache/recovery/log and /cache/recovery/last_log files after deploy?
<w-flo> sergiusens, sure!
<janimo> diwic, btw I have no modules loaded at all. I wonder if my kernel is configured correctly (same as Android's plus our UTouch options only)
<diwic> janimo, kernel modules or pulseaudio modules?
<diwic> janimo, if it is kernel modules, I'm not the right person to answer
<janimo> diwic, kerne modules. Ah I see, the file you pointed to deals with PA modules
<ogra_> diwic, well, my phone comes up with a load of 9
<ogra_> pulse seems to die and start over and over
<seb128> is qtsystems5-examples's /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/examples/sysinfo/qml-battery/qml-battery.qml giving working battery infos for anyone?
<janimo> ogra_, that is what I see too even before this change
<seb128> on my n7 it gives -1 for all the battery settings
<janimo> ogra_, I have 3 pulse processes with close PIDs
<ogra_> janimo, well, making pulse -x helps here
<janimo> that keep getting renewed
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> same here
<janimo> ogra_, well that is not a proper fix though :)
<ogra_> with the change
<janimo> although 100% compatible with the way of fixing sound on desktop a lot of time :/
<ogra_> janimo, no, but it shows that sound generally works
<ogra_> and you can test camera and mediaplayer :)
<diwic> ogra_, janimo, okay, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log if you want me to investigate further
<janimo> I think camera will not really work here, I remember when porting UTouch preview, I had troubles with the camera module
<sergiusens> dholbach: revno 178 allows ./phablet-flash community --device pollux_windy
 * dholbach hugs sergiusens
<m-b-o> balloons: there you go!
<ogra_> janimo, ah, sad, works fine for me once sound started working
<balloons> m-b-o, yay!
<janimo> diwic, some progress after commenting out that udev-detect line
<janimo> diwic, dmesg is now quiet
<janimo> aplay still crashes
<dholbach> sergiusens, documenting on the wiki
<janimo> syslog is much quieter
<ogra_> for me it got worse after commenting it
<ogra_> before pulse just hung and didnt madly restart in a loop
<m-b-o> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959705/ this occassionally pops up
<nik90> balloons: I am unable to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1209024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1209024 in Ubuntu Clock App "Toolbar prevents text preset from accepting input" [Undecided,New]
<janimo> diwic, here's the new syslog, now I'll do what the Log wikipage says http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959707/
<balloons> nik90, hmm
<balloons> nik90, m-b-o since your both here; http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/08/autopilot-best-practices.html
<nik90> balloons: nvr mind, I can confirm the bug. But I swear this did not happen before updating to new sdk version
<diwic> janimo, "socket-server.c: bind(): Address already in use" that sounds bad, have you installed the pulseaudio-esd-compat package?
<janimo> diwic, no I have not installed any sound package
<janimo> diwic, I have 3 pulse processes that keep respawning
<balloons> nik90, it is interesting.. we can start a conversation about if it should be that way or not
<janimo> even with autospawn=no
<balloons> the autopilot tests work around it.. and perhaps the toolbar shouldn't autoclose
<diwic> janimo, ah, it's the native protocol. Can you check who is using the files in /run/user/<nr>/pulse
<nik90> balloons: I think by design when you press add preset, it should show the new page and hide the toolbar automatically. So a user can click the textfield once and start typing stuff.
<diwic> janimo, are all pulse processes the same user?
<balloons> nik90, yes in that case.. but should the toolbar autoclose for you. or should you close it/
<nik90> balloons: however the toolbar behavior has been changed literally 3-4 times, hence the bug. I will fix it
<balloons> make sense? I'm not sure, but it seemed the sdk used to autoclose it
<nik90> balloons: for me as of now, I have to manually close the toolbar
<balloons> nik90, right me too.. but I believe in the past it wasn't the case.. hence the bug popping up. but the autopilot test found it, so :-)
<nik90> balloons: true. Fixing it should be simple
<w-flo> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5959716/  -- I've put a "NOTE" in there. It seems like wiping /data didn't work
<janimo> diwic, all 3 are of the phablet user
<w-flo> sergiusens, maybe /data is not mounted at the time it's supposed to be wiped?
<ogra_> bah, i typoed when commenting default.pa
 * ogra_ starts over again
<ogra_> diwic, ok, the default.pa change works for me, pulse doesnt freak out, medaiplayer and camer still work, but i dont seem to have volume control and the indicator is empty as well
<balloons> m-b-o, good stuff.. I hope this runs like a champ in the lab now!
<diwic> ogra_, is the sound indicator working on the non-pulseaudio images? If so I should see if I get it working on the pulseaudio image too
<ogra_> diwic, it works on maguro for me
<sergiusens> w-flo: maybe, but I assume /data is always mounted unless your specific recovery doesn't do that
<diwic> ogra_, all right
<w-flo> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5959731/ <-- it's not mounted in my recovery :(
<ogra_> diwic, it doesnt on grouper iirc, let me check
<diwic> ogra_, I should then test that too
<ogra_> yeah, grouper has no controls
<sergiusens> w-flo: I see you have a custom edify, can you add the logic there?
<w-flo> sergiusens, yes
<sergiusens> w-flo: I'll add a check mount before wiping which should help too
<nik90> balloons: you said that there were 8 abstractbutton (tabs)?
<w-flo> sergiusens, thanks. :-)
<balloons> nik90, yea, we're not finished with the clock app ;) I was speaking with elopio and the sdk folks.. elopio made further changes to tabs to fix things up. We need to fix some more of the bad practicies in clock tests and move to the emulator
<balloons> nik90, interally the tabs are duplicated, you can see it in vis..
<nik90> balloons: yeah I am facing a wierd issue in the clock app. I want to know if this is a upstream fault?
<nik90> balloons: In the clock tab, if you try adding a new world city you will notice that the tabs are visible despite being inside a pagestack
<balloons> nik90, the duplication is intended, but I'm not sure why. and yes we spoke about visible.. visible lies to you
<balloons> or so it feels
<nik90> balloons: let me grab a screenshot to show what i mean
<janimo> diwic, hmm pulse went away eventually. I had to log out and in from the shell session. I don't think I did anything else to trigger it
<diwic> janimo, it's some interesting race condition for sure, they seem to be in different phases of startup.
<nik90> balloons: http://imgur.com/0ZaVKw7
<nik90> balloons: do you see the tab header colliding with the page header (add city and clock)
<sergiusens> bzoltan: jppiiroi1en where was the Qt branch that used phablet-flash?
<sergiusens> qtcreator
<nik90> balloons: This is also experienced by the rss reader folks. I talked to timp about this. I have to reproduce this using the examples given in the api docs. But this is only reproducable here.
<janimo> diwic, these are the pulse logs, it segfaults very quickly though
<janimo> diwic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959765/
<balloons> nik90, reading and looking
<diwic> janimo, so it looks like it has problems talking to audioflinger or sth
<diwic> janimo, because that's where it fails
<sergiusens> w-flo: can you try revno 179 ?
<janimo> diwic, so it is likely I need to have all the device/<vendor>/<device>/audio things in place in the ROM build
<janimo> diwic, my build is based on phablet ROM and blobs from the vendor but the device specifics are mostly from scratch so it is likely I have no audio specific code there. I'll try copying what maguro does as it is the same SoC then
<janimo> diwic, thanks
<w-flo> sergiusens, looks good, now waiting to see if it reboots into ubuntu (will take 5-10 mins)
<w-flo> data is now mounted and almost empty :)
<balloons> nik90, ok, yes I saw that happen in rss reader too, your right. So timp wants an example using the api? it is perhaps something misconfigured in the apps themselves?
<balloons> nik90, the sdk has certainly changed, perhaps this is a bug because of how your tabs are laid out vs other apps
<nik90> balloons: timp wanted me to validate this using the api examples, but I wasn't able to.
<nik90> balloons: that said, the structure of the example and the clock app is very similar
<diwic> janimo, /system/lib/hw/audio*.so, and possible dependencies of that
<nik90> balloons: which puts me in a pickle since I cannot figure out why this is then happening in the clock app.
<balloons> nik90, I'm sure it is :-) so it's a bit of a mystery then why it occurs
<diwic> janimo, e g on the Nexus 4 the audio lib loads completely different so:s too, e g libqmi_cci.so and other fun stuff
<nik90> balloons: the annoying part is that I am in work in the morning, so very hard to coordinate with sdk devs
<janimo> diwic, indeed, devices have their own alsa wrappers and helpers from what I superficially noticed
<nik90> balloons: the best thing would be to ask timp to look at the ubuntu-clock-app.qml file. It is the main file and is not much. He should be able to tell why this is happening
<nik90> balloons: since he is the one behind all the tabs implementation
<balloons> nik90, do you have a bug in clock app for this? let's coordinate via it and ask him to look at it
<balloons> is it holding you up?
<nik90> balloons: I will create one with all the info required
<nik90> balloons: it isn't holding me, but it is worrying :(
<balloons> ok.. ;-)
<w-flo> sergiusens, r179 works for me :)
<w-flo> thanks!
<sergiusens> w-flo: great!
<ogra_> yay
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm most likely going to look into supporting openrecoveryscript as well, for TWRP
<ogra_> as long as it doesnt interfere with system images or android rollback :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it shouldn't
<ogra_> yeah, i would think so too ....
<sergiusens> ogra_: experience tells you different :-P
<ogra_> we'll see
<ogra_> i was 100% sure the livecd-rootfs change wouldnt break as well :)
<ogra_> did 100 tests ... :)
<ogra_> broke anyway
 * ogra_ shakes his fist towards murphy 
<ogra_> you and your law ... go away !
<ogra_> <infinity> Alright, so we have 23 highbank nodes building armhf now.
<ogra_> in case you didnt see it in #ubuntu-devel
 * ogra_ looks forward to 15min buildtime for libreoffice :)
<sergiusens> calxeda's finally made it to prod infra
<rickspencer3> ogra_, first things first, I am using those builders to build photobomb for 11.04 ARM Desktop
<ogra_> oh
<rickspencer3> I'll need every node for at least 3 days
<ogra_> stop the line !
<ogra_> rick is building a package
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> not *a* package
<rickspencer3> *the package
<ogra_> ported to touch already ?
<ogra_> else it doesnt count
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<rickspencer3> I withdraw my demands :)
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, in all seriousness, this could be a sweet thing for Touch (and other ARM) development
<ogra_> it will !!
<rickspencer3> thanks to infinity and everyone for running this down
<ogra_> we have been waiting for this  for like 2 years now
<sarnold> kgunn: I'm curious about vnc support in Mir; one of the features of Mir we're really looking forward to having is preventing windows from snooping on mouse, keyboard, and video for other windows, but that's more or less the whole point of vnc and screen recorders and some automatic qa systems (for poking buttons, reading feedback..)
<sarnold> kgunn: is there some documentation I could read about this?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey :) The poppler-qml-plugin package is ready, do I have to ask to make available in the core apps PPA ?
<kgunn> sarnold: do you mean vm or vnc ?
<sarnold> kgunn: well.. I did mean vnc, but now I'm curious, what you mean about 'vm' :)
<mhall119> Chocanto: did you make the package or is it from the upstream release?
<Chocanto> mhall119: I made it
<Chocanto> mhall119: And it's working with jenkins
<mhall119> Chocanto: I can put it in the Core Apps PPA for now, but eventually we'll want it in the archives
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: When we ran the numbers at the release sprint, this was by far the biggest single potential improvement to pipeline speed
<mhall119> Chocanto: where can I get the package source?
<cjwatson> (source upload to image build)
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, \o/
<cjwatson> So I have high hopes.  We'll see
<Chocanto> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/poppler-qml-plugin if that's what you are asking for*
<mhall119> Chocanto: it is :)
<mhall119> Kaleo: bzoltan: Mirv: ^^ can you guys look at including that in the SDK soonish?
<kgunn> sarnold: sorry...distractions...yeah, after a re-read i see what you mean
<sarnold> kgunn: hehe, yeah, I'm familiar with distractions :)
<kgunn> tvoss_: thots on vnc applications with mir ?...^ ..... i suppose at least with Xmir that'll still be possible, but for unity8...you'd almost have to have a "special" app
<kgunn> with server side accees
<tvoss_> kgunn, right, it will have to integrate with the compositor, with the benefit that both screenrecording and vnc-like apps can leverage the same api/hook inside the server
<sarnold> tvoss_: will someone be able to run a vnc server and a screen recorder simultaneously?
<tvoss_> sarnold, well, nothing should prevent that given the architecture I have in mind. But it needs to be detailed
<tvoss_> sarnold, any specific use-case you have in mind?
<sarnold> tvoss_: no, I'm trying to better understand how we'll still provide features users love while also closing off the worst of the X security problems :)
<mhall119> Chocanto: ok, pushed the source package to the coreapps PPA, give it a bit to show up
<Chocanto> mhall119: Ok, thank you :)
<Chocanto> mhall119: So I'll wait before making this package a dep for the ubuntu-docviewer-app :)
<tvoss_> sarnold, fair point :) so from my pov, vnc and screen recording apps need privileged access to mir. Essentially, they need to be able to see the final composited frame before it is sent off.
<sarnold> tvoss_: any chance you've got documentation / code that you can point me towards?
<tvoss_> sarnold, at this point? no, sorry
<ogra_> XDMCPMir
<ogra_> :)
<tvoss_> ogra_, tried it the other day
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> did it work ?
<tvoss_> ogra_, at least what I was looking at: yes
<tvoss_> ogra_, ah sorry, wrong abbreviation :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i was already wondering :)
 * ogra_ sighs ... so why does live-build not do on the buildd what it does here 
<mamenyaka> hello
<rsalveti> jdstrand: hey, were you able to test the ofono/telepathy-ofono changes?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: hello
<mamenyaka> both pollux_windy and pollux-windy working. great job!
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, can you help me with phablet saucy?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: hi! yes, I did. I wasn't able to reproduce. I installed your packages, rebooted and could make and receive calls
<jdstrand> rsalveti: what are the steps to reproduce?
<ogra_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959959/ thats what i get for a local live build with the same code change in lvecd-rootfs, do you have an idea why the links wouldnt be created on cadejo ?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: hm, just install latest image with phablet-flash --pending, then both ofono and telepathy-ofono from http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/jdstrand/
<rsalveti> and try to make a call
<rsalveti> jdstrand: make sure you're also using the ofono package as provided by this link
<jdstrand> rsalveti: yeah-- so, I didn't phablet-flash-- I dist-upgraded, then installed your packages, then rebooted, then made the call
<jdstrand> rsalveti: so I may have an old kernel. I can try phablet flash, but it will take a while
<mamenyaka> ogra_, hi, can you help me?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: but should still work, in theory...
<rsalveti> yeah
<jdstrand> rsalveti: but you see this problem right now? I'm on mako
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, also tested with mako
<jdstrand> weird
<rsalveti> I just reproduced before giving you the packages with a clean image
<jdstrand> rsalveti: not that it would make a difference, but I also installed ofono-scripts from your url
<jdstrand> because it was also installed
<rsalveti> yeah, that's fine
 * jdstrand reflashes
<jdstrand> rsalveti: oh, what does --pending do?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, grabs latest pending ubuntu image, I guess
<sergiusens> jdstrand: pending grabs the non qa'd build
<sergiusens> jdstrand: so the not 'current' link on cdimage
<rsalveti> yeah, latest of latest
<jdstrand> I see
<rsalveti> current is more than one week old I guess already
 * jdstrand flashes
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: missed your ping, depending on the question I can help, but have not been really involved in flipping
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I'll get back to you after testing
<mamenyaka> sergiusens,  well, than I guess I just ask my other question: is it normal that on tablet, apps that do not display on fullscreen (calculator) are black, but with fullscreen app opened (browser) they render fine?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: cool, thanks
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: that would be a bug
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, in the aug. 1 irc chat I provided some screenshots here, can you somehow retrieve them?
<mamenyaka> or is the bug known?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: moer of a Saviq question if it's known or not
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, who can help me with flipping? samsung note 10.1
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: where are you stuck?
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, I posted on the mailing list too, device boots, black screen
<mamenyaka> adb and ubuntu shell working
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: did you add the required udev rules
<sergiusens> ?
<mamenyaka> long time ago
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: any logcat errors?
<mamenyaka> [1] http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941329 [2] http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941366 [3] http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941687
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, dmesg, logcat, some weird SN
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, I think they are older ones, sorry
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: well do the hybris tests work?
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, I remembered completely wrong, device state is: stuck at bootscreen, no bootloop; [1] http://paste.ubuntu.com/5948192/ [2] http://paste.ubuntu.com/5948193/
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, what are the hybris tests?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: type test- and TAB in adb shell :-)
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: sorry -> test_
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, okay, flashing in a moment to try out
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, can it be that the tests fail on a working flipped device? (should I test on every device?)
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, okay, again wrong, device boots, black screen, SN error no more
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960094/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960096/
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: I'll need to look into this later tonight, I'm on the hook for getting something done right now
<mamenyaka> which test should I run?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: this seems to be your issue W/libEGL  ( 2272): eglInitialize(0x1) failed (EGL_BAD_ALLOC)
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: the gl ones
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, yep, I have seen that
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, can you tell me about that error?
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, the test give this output: __pthread_gettid -2
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, test_glesv2 displays some animation
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: then gles works
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, great :)
 * sergiusens goes away to concentrate
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, thank you for your help!
<dmj_nova> mfisch: nice job on the AMA
<nixkid> hey guys, can I install UT on acer-e350?
<thomi> sergiusens: can you join us in a hangout call please?
<sergiusens> thomi: when?
<thomi> sergiusens: 10-15 minutes time?
<sergiusens> thomi: ok
<thomi> sergiusens: just waiting for plars to  have a spare moment
<thomi> sergiusens: thanks
<rsalveti_> jdstrand: able to try the packages with latest image?
<jdstrand> rsalveti_: still downloading the image (sorry, slow link)
<rsalveti_> jdstrand: np
<thomi> sergiusens: it looks like plars is held up.
<thomi> sergiusens: so I may as well type to you now
<thomi> sergiusens: the plan with click packages & autopilot tests (encode bzr revno in click packages and grab tests from bzr branches) simply will not work.
<plars> thomi, sergiusens: sorry, don't wait for me
<thomi> sergiusens: I keep saying this to people, and it seems no one cares, but I haven't had a chance to talk to you yet
<thomi> sergiusens: the problem is that test suites have dependencies that won't be in the image
<thomi> sergiusens: for example, test suites will depend on each other, to get the emulators packaged there
<sergiusens> thomi: so what is your solution?
<thomi> sergiusens: some concrete examples: anyone who wants to use the OSK as an autopilot Keyboard backend will need to depend on the maliit-autopilot package.
<thomi> sergiusens: we talked about this in the IOM sprint.
<thomi> sergiusens: we keep producing .deb packages for test suites
<sergiusens> thomi: how do you install those?
<thomi> sergiusens: and we install them as usual (after remounting the FS rw
<thomi> so.. remount,rw, install packages, remount,ro... and go!
<sergiusens> thomi: that's a no go
<thomi> sergiusens: why?
<sergiusens> thomi: we don't want to alter the system and we also want to provide a way for people to test without entering developer mode which would break image based upgrades
<thomi> sergiusens: according to slangasek, installing those test packages shouldn't break image based updates
<thomi> sergiusens: it boils down to the fact that you need a mechanism for dependency resolution
<thomi> sergiusens: as it happens, apt-get works quite nicely for this
<thomi> sergiusens: I don't understand why we're so keen to throw that away
<slangasek> we don't *want* to throw it away, but there are limits to what we can do with apt-get+system-based updates
<slangasek> thanks to The Overlayfs Problem
<sergiusens> thomi: I'm imagining a more android like approach where I either bundle this in one place or slap it in the image
<thomi> sergiusens: another thing you could do is use an overlayfs, and install the debs on that
<slangasek> however, for the case of needing to install packages for testing purposes, I think "mount rw, apt-get install, remount ro" is sensible and low risk wrt breaking further system image upgrades
<slangasek> thomi: there's no overlayfs that's supported across our BSP kernels, AFAIK
<thomi> slangasek: ahh, ok
<thomi> it's not like we even care that much about breaking image based updates on the test phones anyway
<sergiusens> thomi: I'm not thinking of only the test phones
<sergiusens> I'm thinking about every other app only developer
<thomi> sergiusens: anyway, apt-get may not be the perfect solution, but I can tell you right now that the current proposal won't work at all
<sergiusens> thomi: it will if I do it right
<sergiusens> thomi: I'll tell you this, I'll own click packages in the image and you can own the testing strategy
<sergiusens> I'm only offering a helping hand after all
<thomi> sergiusens: Wwe're happy for the help! It was a bit of a surprise to me to hear that you're implementing something contra to the plans we made in the IoM, that's all.
<thomi> sergiusens: if we're going to do this, we should make sure that everyone involved at least hears about it before the code is written
<sergiusens> thomi: where was that plan communicated? I talked with lool and slangasek yesterday and this wasn't mentioned at all
<thomi> sergiusens: I figured you'd rather hear about these problems *before* you wrote the code, rather than after ;)
<sergiusens> thomi: I know about the dep problem
<thomi> sergiusens: so how will you adress that?
<sergiusens> thomi: the solution today needs to be migrated away from anyways
<thomi> sergiusens: I agree that we cannot continue doing things exactly as they are today. It's what we're moving *to* that concerns me
<sergiusens> thomi: I plan to solve it like android, base testing requirements are part of the image, so any aplication developer can benefit from it
<sergiusens> either that or...
<thomi> sergiusens: so that means you'll need many of the autopilot test suite packages as part of the base image. Is that really what you want to do?
<bzoltan>  mhall119:  with pleasure.... please ask the dev to cover it with API specs, docs, examples and tests.
<sergiusens> thomi: no, just the emulators
<thomi> sergiusens: OK, so you'd package all emulators in the image, but not the test code?
<sergiusens> thomi: that's my first thought, yes
<thomi> sergiusens: OK, I think you'll need to find a clever way to make sure that you can split the python package like that
<thomi> sergiusens: I mean, what's to stop some code in 'unity8.emulators' from depending on code in 'unity8.tests'?
<sergiusens> thomi: whatever choice we make will find problems, I just want to make it once.
<sergiusens> thomi: I can also not put them on the image, grab the bzr branch and pull in everything we'd call base emulator into a something we'd push to pythonpath
<thomi> sergiusens: that might work as well, so you'd need to keep a list of 'base' emulators, and maintain that list somewhere
<sergiusens> thomi: that's the easiest part ;-)
<thomi> sergiusens: right, this is now starting to sound like it might work
<thomi> sergiusens: one more thing I can see might be an issue: are you assuming that *all* apps will be hosted on launchpad?
<thomi> and is that a valid assumption?
 * ogra_ fires off a new build and crosses fingers ...
<ogra_> (this is starting to get annoying)
<sergiusens> thomi: not, not all apps will be hosted on launchpad... for those that are not, we'd need hooks into qtc
<sergiusens> thomi: well those two options were heavily discussed, and I was well aware of the emulator dep before hand
<thomi> sergiusens: OK, when I spoke to plars, I got the sense that this hadn't been discussed
<thomi> sergiusens: it'd be great if you could keep me in the loop on this please!
<sergiusens> thomi: are you subscribed to the blueprint?
<thomi> sergiusens: which one?
<sergiusens> thomi: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-s-image-based-updates
<sergiusens> thomi: that's where I'll add everything... I'm focusing on upstream merger first though
<heynoq> hello
<thomi> sergiusens: OK, I'm subscribed now
<heynoq> Doing a port right now and am currently building, though I skipped some steps/modified and was wondering if anyone was there that could answer some (hopfully easy) questions :)
<w-flo> heynoq, maybe I can.
<heynoq> hey
<heynoq> thanks
<w-flo> heynoq, *maybe*. don't thank me yet, I'm having some difficulties with porting as well :D
<heynoq> No problem
<heynoq> So i am following the basic guide...
<heynoq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<w-flo> better use this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<heynoq> My phone is officially supported by cyanogen, so that is a plus
<heynoq> Ok well...
<w-flo> heynoq, maybe the old guide is still okay, but if you want a "flipped" port (which is the future), you should use the new guide. but someone really needs to rewrite most parts, so.. yeah
<heynoq> ok
<heynoq> well, see how this goes...if it fails, i'll try the other guide
<heynoq> In the step Retrieving the proprietary blobs from Android
<heynoq> After running the script, it tells me to make sure to download the qualcom blobs, jf, and the google ones
<heynoq> it gives me URLs for all but the "JF" stuff
<heynoq> don't know what that jf means, but dont care at this point
<heynoq> so my question
<heynoq> they said to put the blobs in a specific folder
<w-flo> hm, never heard of that JF thingie.. luckily my inofficial port has all the blobs in a git repository
<heynoq> yeah, lucky ;)
<heynoq> so the google blobs that the url took me to had a zip
<heynoq> i looked in zip and it was a .sh file
<heynoq> i put that in the directory they indicated
<heynoq> then for the qualcom crap, the zip had a folder and in that folder there were system, app folders
<heynoq> i put the main folder in the root of where they indicated
<heynoq> but i feel that was wrong
<heynoq> let me get more details..., one sec
<w-flo> hm, it doesn't feel right
<w-flo> I think usually the blobs are .so files or binaries
<w-flo> or some config file
<heynoq> Adreno200..etc folder in /phab/device/motorola/msm8960-common  Also google crap in that folder under extract-qcom-mako.sh
<w-flo> the extract-qcom-mako.sh sounds like a script you are supposed to run in order to extract more files from your phone (like the extract-files.sh ?)
<w-flo> oh, and mako is the nexus 4
<w-flo> are you sure this is related to your device?
<heynoq> in the extract-files.sh, it noted to get the mako, let me provide more details on that google thing, one sec
<w-flo> maybe you could try building the android parts and see if it works. If it compiles and then boots, hopefully logs will indicate if there are any missing files...
<tedg> ricmm, Uhm, so ubuntu-touch-session.  It installs a bunch of stuff into /etc/init...
<heynoq> Yeah, i suppose...there is a build that already works for my phone, but it is missing the stuff to make the radio work...bs qualcom crap, so I am trying to include all that stuff, which i think is one thing i did wrong
<heynoq> but, to your point, that is what i am doing now, if i can get it to build and boot
<heynoq> then I am very close to getting the other stuff working...
<w-flo> ah, cool.
<heynoq> So this "blob" i need to add to that directory
<heynoq> its a zip containing
<w-flo> what's the device code name? I'd like to take a look at the cyanogen extract-files script
<heynoq> mb886
<heynoq> Yeah, at the end of the extract-files script, you will see the comments about these other blobs you need...that is basically what I'm not sure about if I put them in the correct folders...
<ricmm> tedg: and?
<tedg> ricmm, And it changes the XDG_RUNTIME directory... which causes basically everything to be angry.
<w-flo> heynoq, yes.. it's not very clear what to do with those files. :/ you probably put them in vendor/motorola/msm8960-common or something?
<tedg> ricmm, It really should be installing things in /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<heynoq> w-flo, yes its clear, but I am cloudy :)...   So do I put the ZIP files in that folder, or extract them and put the extracted in that folder?
<tedg> ricmm, As an example my gnome-settings-daemon log file was 250MB of errors.
<ricmm> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/session-manager-touch/migrate-to-upstart-session/+merge/172936/comments/387971
<w-flo> heynoq, to be honest, I have absolutely no idea :(
<ricmm> also, it installs the right stuff in the right places, the things you see in /etc/init/ are for the current non-lightdm way of firing the user session
<heynoq> lol yeah, it sounds straight forward, but it seems like more clarity is needed...
<ricmm> while the right way lands
<w-flo> ricmm, you could check the .mk files for copying the vendor blobs into the target image and see which files they expect
<w-flo> sorry, heynoq ^^
<heynoq> i ended up extracting them...if things dont work I can try again.
<heynoq> Next question :)    In the section "Device changes" it talks about this fstab file
<heynoq> The default fstab for the new device will have its /data partition mounted with nosuid, which needs to be removed, as certain Ubuntu applications/daemons require the use of setuid. The path to fstab is: 	• device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename] If you don’t find any files there, grep for “nosuid”.
<ricmm> tedg: why are you installing gnome-settings-daemon?
<tedg> ricmm, okay, but it's in archive.  I installed it, others could as well.  It needs to conflict with something then.
<tedg> ricmm, I installed it on my desktop.
<heynoq> I could not find that file and grep didn't give results
<timp> yeah first enterprise bundle on igg :)
<heynoq> I'm ok with skipping that step at this point, so I'll move on to next question that I think is the most important for now
<w-flo> heynoq, https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_motorola_msm8960-common/blob/cm-10.2/setup-makefiles.sh that file probably has some/most/all (??) of the props you need
<heynoq> hmm, ok, I'll look at that
<w-flo> and yeah, I can't find the fstab for your device either. Every device is like a totally different setup it seems..
<w-flo> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_motorola_msm8960-common/tree/cm-10.2/rootdir/etc <-- heynoq, your fstab file is probably in that directory
<sergiusens> timp: http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/press-releases/bloomberg-bets-big-on-the-ubuntu-edge/
<heynoq> ok,  i do have that setup-makefiles.sh file in my /device/motorola/msm8960-common/ folder
<rsalveti_> w-flo: from a quick look, you should avoid using the cm-10.2 branches as well
<ricmm> tedg: sorry, but it escapes me why you would try to install this on a desktop installation
<rsalveti_> as that's in heavy dev mode
<ricmm> tedg: if you really need the protection I can make it conflict with ubuntu-desktop :)
<w-flo> oh.. heynoq, see what rsalveti_ said :)
<tedg> ricmm, 1) yes, that would make sense.  2) Saviq told me it was where I could find the unity8 upstart jobs, so I grabbed it to look.
<ricmm> you could try to install libhybris' EGL components... doesnt mean you should
<heynoq> Ok yeah, thanks rsalveti,  I'm using only 10.1 right now
<rsalveti_> w-flo: for new ports, using the final tag/branch for 10.1 is recommended
<rsalveti_> cool
<w-flo> rsalveti_, yes.. I didn't even notice the default branch for that repo was 10.2 already
<tedg> ricmm, Yes, but probably those wouldn't kill my afternoon to un-foo-bar my machine.
<ricmm> tedg: he meant lp:session-manager-touch, I'm sure he didnt say install the touch session on your desktop
<w-flo> heynoq, if you wonder where a prop should go, try to find it in a "PRODUCT_COPY_FILES" list in that setup-makefiles.sh file
<ricmm> you chose to install a package not meant for a desktop installation, thats the only foobar action that happened here
<timp> sergiusens: ah nice. that link is better to share :)
<ricmm> however if you feel there are others like you that might follow suit, please MR against lp:session-manager-touch
<heynoq> I also followed this tutorial initally to get my git setup
<heynoq> https://github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_local_razrqcom/tree/phablet
<heynoq> Where a plob should go? would that have to do with those blobs or you just giving advice on a place I can dig into
<heynoq> My next problem I beleive has to to with the extra configs that need to be added.     at kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig. Please double check that it is indeed the default config file name in device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/*.mk (look for the TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG variable).
<heynoq> Not sure what file, using msm9615_defconfig in the common/arch folder.  Added to end of file with Hash about ubuntu touch.   I got errors right away about target stuff when building
<w-flo> heynoq, If you have a file "libc2d2_z180.so" from that "jf" thing (whatever that is?).. and then check the setup-makefiles.sh file, you will find this line: "\$(LOCAL_PATH)/lib/libc2d2_z180.so:system/lib/libc2d2_z180.so \\", so the file should be placed into vendor/motorola/msm8960-common/jf/lib/
<heynoq> I removed those lines I added and then its currently building now....
<w-flo> that error message appears to be cut off?
<heynoq> Ah nice!  Good find, I had no idea what that JF reference was for,  I'll have to do some hunting for that file
<heynoq> Nice, my first "most likely failed" build just finished, I'll try that out, but will also work on that jf thing
<w-flo> good luck! =)
<w-flo> ah, now I see that this is actually from the porting guide, not an error message
<w-flo> TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG := msm8960_mmi_defconfig   in device/motorola/msm8960-common/BoardConfig.mk, so try to use that file. :-)
<heynoq> ah, again with the good finds!  I'll update my notes for when I rebuild to modify boardconfig.mk!  Thanks!
<w-flo> maybe it's better to not modify boarconfig.mk and instead modify the msm890_mmi_defconfig
<w-flo> so you have the same kernel config used by cyanogen (only with ubuntu additions)
<heynoq> ok
<heynoq> next note(possibly last :) )
<heynoq> The main build file needs to be checked if updates are required to it to support new drivers or parts of the build not used before, it's path is:build/core/main.mk The part of interest are the subdirs included in the build and if special treatment for devices need to be made, i.e.; make sure the new vendor subdirs are added. This will eventually not be needed.
<heynoq> I have no idea what i need to add to teh subdirs section
<heynoq> what I added caused build errors
<heynoq> i removed them and the build continued on...
<w-flo> that's a strange step, I've just removed some stuff and added the device/htc/ directory for my HTC device.. I'll show you what my commit looks like, but I have no idea if that's the right way to do it
<w-flo> https://github.com/w-flo/android_build/commit/809db1b56231644632b8b22605398354b345ae2e works for me
<heynoq> I initally added this, which caused failrures
<heynoq> Added this: vendor/motorola/mb886 	vendor/motorola/msm8960-common
<w-flo> maybe just "vendor/motorola"
<heynoq> yeah
<heynoq> I'll make that change
<heynoq> Thanks!  and you thought maybe you couldn't help!
<w-flo> heynoq, it's all trial and error for me :) I hope you can get your port up and running with radio!
<heynoq> Lol yeah, thats development!  Trial and error, best thing to keep you from banging your head against a wall is someone that can offer similar solutions that my fit :)
<heynoq> *might
<heynoq> Yeah, my phone is currently stuck at the cyanogenmod boot logo animation....I'll try some other flashing options, but I think I need to implement those fixes and rebuild
<w-flo> heynoq, maybe it's related to the boot.img changes for Ubuntu Touch, not sure if those are in the old phablet branches as well
<tedg> ricmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/session-manager-touch/conflicts-lightdm/+merge/179056
<w-flo> check the "out/target/product/[device]/" directory.. do you see an ubuntu-root subdir?
<heynoq> gotta reboot...brb in a bit
<ogra_> yay, finally !
<ogra_> plars, so the image passed the install test on mako, no need to handhold it then (beyond the normal stuff indeed(
<plars> ogra_: awesome, yes seems to be rolling along
<ogra_> phew
<plars> ogra_: the maguro one seems to have failed, I think there's a race in phablet-flash still
<plars> ogra_: should work on the restart
<ogra_> yeah, i'm not worried
<ogra_> it wasnt clear if the boot images work and have the right initrd
<ogra_> thats both confirmed
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> wrote an app, and the osk doesn't come up on the phone :(
<ogra_> sad
<rickspencer3> ogra_, how am I supposed to log a bug these days?
<rickspencer3> $ubuntu-bug something?
<ogra_> open the terminal and run ubuntu-bug something, right
<rickspencer3> at least the osk works for the apps already on the phone
<ogra_> so likely a toolkit thing (or an app bug ?)
<plars> wow, it even checks that that dir doesn't exist first, it got into a pretty small window for this race I think
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I assume it's an sdk bug
<rickspencer3> can't really see what my app could be doing wrong
<ogra_> well, i havent seen such a bug with any of the shipped apps
<ogra_> kbd works everywhere here
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, I think (don't quote me) is you have to request focus.
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, on the entry you want the keyboard for
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, I never had to before
<rickspencer3> and that's not in any of the documentation
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, then I am talking crap
 * rickspencer3 looks back at docs
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, are you referring to this:
<rickspencer3> activeFocusOnPress : bool
<rickspencer3> ?
<plars> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1209408
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1209408 in Phablet Tools "os.makedirs race" [Undecided,New]
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, maybe.  lol I just think I remember something to that effect.
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> it's supposed to be true by default
<plars> sergiusens: we could move the makedirs() call above the log message if you think that would be enough, otherwise we could just catch and discard the exception if it's OSError
<rickspencer3> and also, I just tried it and it didn't work
<rickspencer3> lol
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, then sorry
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, I am of no help
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, no worries
<rickspencer3> I am sure it's an SDK bug, then
<rickspencer3> and it helped to have a sanity check
<sergiusens> plars: my plan is to discard the error
<sergiusens> plars: but this should be mostly fixed the new branch (I think)
<plars> sergiusens: I was going to propose a patch, but I figured it would be pointless given your major rework in flight
<plars> sergiusens: sounds good
 * plars has to run away for a bit, back later to check on the jobs but so far they are looking good
<dejello> hello
<cjwatson> ogra_: They seem to be on cadejo just fine.  I think perhaps your image build failure is because you haven't adapted cdimage code to download them properly?
<cjwatson> (assuming you didn't figure it out since you asked ...)
<cjwatson> rsalveti: please run the cdimage test suite before you commit; ./run-tests
<cjwatson> rsalveti: (could you fix the test failure you introduced on Monday?)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: sorry, I just followed the procedure described by ogra_ in a wikipage, didn't have that
<cjwatson> rsalveti: which wiki page?
<rsalveti> cjwatson: and I just changed the jenkins build job name, but let me check the results
<cjwatson> rsalveti: perhaps also it would be appropriate to substitute config.series into jenkins_project, so that we have the minimum possible series dependencies
<cjwatson> the jenkins build job name was also in a test :-)
<rsalveti> right, just saw that
<rsalveti> can't even open the wiki here, over a really bad 3g, my isp decided to be off today
<rsalveti> cjwatson: mind pushing the change in the test as well?
<rsalveti> otherwise it'll take a few hours here I believe
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I think it was this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/CDImageSetup
<cjwatson> I've updated that wiki page now to document running the test suite
<rsalveti> cjwatson: ogra said this could would be removed later this week, so not sure if we need to care much about that
<rsalveti> *this would
<rsalveti> moving away from jenkins and just downloading the stuff from the android package
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Sure, I just didn't want to clean up after people without mentioning it
<cjwatson> rsalveti: the test suite must not fail; I'll fix it even if it will go away
<rsalveti> doesn't even open here :-(
<cjwatson> rsalveti: test fixed
<rsalveti> cjwatson: sure, we need to fix the test suite, just saying that we don't necessarily need to improve that code much as it'll be reworked (or was today)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: thanks, sorry for the noise
<cjwatson> And I've done the series change even if it goes away later.  I have ingrained scepticism about the future tense :-)
<rsalveti> right :-)
<cjwatson> highbank nodes: made of awesome
<cjwatson> last three firefox/armhf builds were 20, 38, 20 hours
<cjwatson> first one on highbank was 5h40
<AdrianTobon> hello guys, I'd like to know if whatsapp is already available for ubuntu touch
<AdrianTobon> ???
<AdrianTobon> somebody there?
<AdrianTobon> do you know if whatsapp is available for ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-08
<RobbyF> it's not just yet
<RobbyF> I think someone was working on a version of it at one point
<cjohnston> AdrianTobon: you may want to try waiting more than 2 minutes before continuing to ask the same question over again
<AdrianTobon> yup, sorry cjohnston
<AdrianTobon> other question, if I install the actual version of ubuntu touch, I will be able to use Android and ubuntu touch?
<RobbyF> AdrianTobon, nope. just ubuntu touch
<cjwatson> ogra_: hmm, no, I must be wrong since it's showing download failures in the cdimage log.  Still, you seem to have got something built since you asked me
<jdstrand> rsalveti_: fyi, verified the problem. I have a fix and am uploading it shortly
<rsalveti_> jdstrand: awesome, thanks
<savedjuli> hi
<Hashcode> ogra_ what's the compression on the ubuntu-ramdisk?
<jdstrand> rsalveti_: telepathy-mission-control-5_5.14.1-1ubuntu2 uploaded
<rsalveti_> jdstrand: great, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<jdstrand> :)
<Hashcode> rsalveti_ is the ubuntu ramdisk file gzip compression?
<rsalveti_> Hashcode: yes
<Hashcode> ah k hrm
<Hashcode> time to bust our serial and see why this isn't booting on saucy
<Hashcode> out
<SparkyFlary> when will the ubuntu phone come out?
<Hashcode> rsalveti__ is there a gerrit yet?
<Hashcode> I have a small patch to build for the android HAL.
<carloswii5> Hello?
<carloswii5> ...
<Mirv> mhall119: you mean saucy archives + SDK default install? the former would be desktop team's turf to polish the packaging, and the latter indeed SDK team.
<Mirv> mhall119: and what about daily release system or individual uploads?
<Mirv> added a short note on our (desktop team's) todo list as a first measure
<SparkyFlary> when will the ubuntu phone come out?
<AskUbuntu> I cannot install ubuntu-sdk | http://askubuntu.com/q/330025
<ogra_> cjwatson, 07.2 was the one without the links ... i copied the file instead of linking it to work around it
<ogra_> (thats why .3 worked then)
<mfisch> dmj_nova: thanks
<dmj_nova> yeah, it's good to get attention for the project
<dholbach> good morning
<dkessel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dkessel
<diwic> Hi, is anyone having a Manta / Nexus 10, and can send me the output of alsa-info ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo )?
<ogra_> diwic, i think Saviq is the only european who has one
<diwic> ogra_, okay - it's not a hurry. I've got N4 and N7 here, and Arun showed me UCM files for the GN which I just pushed to the pulseaudio image ppa, so that leaves the N10
<Saviq> diwic, coming right up
<Saviq> assuming I can power it up...
<diwic> ogra_, I do get the feeling that N10 is the one we tend to care the least about
<diwic> Saviq, thank you
<ogra_> well, i wonder when we will realize that it is the only device we can test the sidestage on :P
<Saviq> ogra_, btw, tsdgeos and mzanetti have n10s, too
<ogra_> ah, cool, thanks
<tsdgeos> i do, the image is quite old otoh
<tsdgeos> diwic: want my info too or Saviq's enough?
<diwic> tsdgeos,  one is enough, thanks
<Saviq> diwic, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4e2737c4e9bec1f8cc3d705679ad3116687c8c1b
<Saviq> diwic, lspci didn't work, though
<Saviq> diwic, and /proc/asound/modules doesn't exist
<diwic> Saviq, all right, thank you. It's the card name and mixer settings I was mostly interested in, and that is present.
<Saviq> diwic, cheers
<diwic> Saviq, does the N10 have a SPDIF output?
<Saviq> diwic, it does have HDMI
<Saviq> diwic, I doubt SPDIF is there
<Saviq> diwic, would have to be part of the minijack
<diwic> Saviq, right. I guess HDMI audio is not our first priority at this point, but it would be good to fix at some point
<ogra_> Saviq, heh ... no PCI busses on arm SoCs :)
<Saviq> ogra_, I'm a UI person, ya know! ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, but it does kinda make sense (especially the "PC" at the beginning of "PCI") ;)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> hmm, the termianl app should really take arguments so it can act as x-terminal-emulator for console apps
<ogra_> lshw works btw ... but doesnt know abouot all devices
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Happiness Happens Day! :-D
<nik90> mehow: Do we have the design meeting today as usual?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> any idea why i get
<tsdgeos> Cannot find /data mountpoint
<tsdgeos> when phablet-flashing a Nexus10?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ogra_: ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tried -b yet?
<ogra_> are you on the latest phablet-tools ?
<tsdgeos> no, but isn't -b for "the first time"?
<ogra_> and how old is that install ? might be the recovery image is outdated
<tsdgeos> i mean i already have ubuntu there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you haven't flashed flipped on it yet, you need -b probably
<ogra_> (-b updates recovery)
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> so yeah it's not flippled
<tsdgeos> let me try -b
<tsdgeos> more downloading :D
<asac> oSoMoN: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3400/ :)
<asac> gallery-app bounced back slightly
<ogra_> lovely, filters !
<asac> oSoMoN: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3401/ camera-app is still flaki with the one test
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch/ is so much better to monitor
<asac> wonder if rsalveti_ and sergiusens managed to figure something
<asac> ogra_: yeah. now i would like to see for each line here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3401/ and entry "Last succeeded: never,date, etc."
<asac> with Last succeeded meaning "NEW TEST"
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> never
<asac> i meant :)
<asac> lol
<asac> ogra_: did you lurk info about the camera crash issue?
<oSoMoN> asac: bug #1204260 hasn’t been fixed, so the failure in camera-app is to be expected
<ubot5> bug 1204260 in touch-preview-images "[camera-app][mako] switching cameras crashes mm-qcamera-daemon" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204260
<oSoMoN> asac: and note that the failing test in gallery app has been fixed and released, so the next run should be all green (except for camera-app on mako)
<ogra_> asac, nope
<ogra_> but apparently oSoMoN did :)
<asac> oSoMoN: nice... so todays image will be back :)
<asac> ogra_: well, he has no news about latest findings by rsalveti_ and sergiusens :)
<ogra_> well, i dont either ... i was to busy with the images last night
<tsdgeos> ogra_: what's the file that has the build number in a ubuntu touch system?
<ogra_> /var/log/installer/media-info
<tsdgeos> tx
<ogra_> (like in every other ubuntu install :) )
<tsdgeos> yeah well
<tsdgeos> but that says Kubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot"
<tsdgeos> for me
<tsdgeos> not really "accurate" of what i have :D
<ogra_> erm, on your image it says kubuntu ?
<tsdgeos> no, i mean on my pc
<tsdgeos> on the image it's ok because i just installed it
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, your PC was obviously installed from an 11.10 kubuntu media then :0
<ogra_> :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but that wouldn't be much useful if i was to report a bug saying "this is my system"
<tsdgeos> because it ain't that anymore
<spanner3003> hi I'm having  a problem compiling, I'm trying to port cm10.1 to my padfone 2(A68) and i get this error http://pastebin.com/LNmKyFF1
<spanner3003> the port is so a can run ubuntu-touch on my phone/tablet please help
<rickspencer3> \o/ my phone still has about 75% battery after being "on" for about 16 hours, according to the indicator
<ogra_> diwic, bug 1210083 for you
<ubot5> bug 1210083 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "volume control does not work on Galaxy S2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210083
<ogra_> tsdgeos, lsb_release -a
<ogra_> tsdgeos, and there is /etc/os-release now (since silly systemd requires that)
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, Kaleo I think I hit an sdk bug, but I'm not sure how/where to report bugs like that these days. little help?
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> hey ogra_ what happened with the images in the end I noticed the daily builds will be delayed message
<ogra_> images build on schedule
<ogra_> the daily-builds message was referring to package builds
<davmor2> ogra_: oh okay threw me when I saw it on the phone mailing list :)
<ogra_> davmor2, thats didrocks' french conspiracy, trying to steal the daily builds term from the cdimage team ;)
<rickspencer3> popey you might know ... popey if there is a bug in the ubuntu components, what package do I log that bug against?
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: you will see soon rebuilds of sdk and other components
<MrLobster> is there a stable version of ubuntu touch for the galaxy s3?
<didrocks> ogra_: this is for the hybris stuff, shouldn't impact you/no need to rebuild the image
<ogra_> MrLobster, there is a device page ...
<ogra_> !devices | MrLobster
<ubot5> MrLobster: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<davmor2> ogra_: time to setup madame guillotine,  pretty sure that's how French conspiratists were dealt with in the past
<ogra_> see if it is there
<MrLobster> ah thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, i'm not worried ... the hybris bug was breaking non touch bits only anyway
 * diwic goes for lunch, bbl
<didrocks> ogra_: right, just don't be surprise and think you need to do another image build once you see them in -changes :)
<ogra_> nah, no worries
 * didrocks waits for his fixed qtbase to be built
<ogra_> though i might do a few manual builds anyway today
<ogra_> unrealted to that
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: it can just land in tomorrows daily image right :)
<ogra_> which reminds me ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, so ... even though i worked around the link issue by copying the file, i think it would still be intresting to know why the links dont appear ... sadly there is nothing in the logs
<MrLobster> so does "Cellular Radio" mean phone calls?
<ogra_> yes and SMS
<MrLobster> ah :(
<ogra_> (and 3G if it isnt listed separately)
<spanner3003> hi I'm having  a problem compiling, I'm trying to port cm10.1 to my padfone 2(A68) and i get this error http://pastebin.com/LNmKyFF1
<MrLobster> guess i'll be waiting a bit then
<ogra_> spanner3003, probably better to ask in a CM channel ... we are mostly just consumers of CM
<ogra_> (though it looks like you want to disable omx)
<spanner3003> ok but i'm porting port hopefully run ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> right, but we dont port *to* CM, we usually port *from* a working CM port so you might be more lucky in a CM channel, forum or mailing list
<spanner3003> ok thank you
<cjwatson> ogra_: Yeah, not sure what's going on there, although it should have been ln -sf not ln -s; dunno if that was the problem
<ogra_> well, there shouldnt be existing destination files ... waht else does -f do ?
<cjwatson> (seems unlikely)
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> yeah, it's probably not that
<cjwatson> shrug :)
<ogra_> its not important for me, the current hack will do until cdimage knows the new filenames (and i have fixed them to not have weird extensions)
<ogra_> but still a curious thing
<ogra_> especially in the light that the versioned files are links, arent they ?
<bzoltan> sergiusens: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<ogra_> cjwatson, aha ... i think it is line 148 in BuildLiveCD
<cjwatson> ogra_: I don't see why it would be.  -f returns true for non-dangling symlinks
<cjwatson> Well, non-dangling symlinks to regular files, anyway
<ogra_> oh, i thought it only does files not links
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> ogra_: however, try four lines below that
<cjwatson> ogra_: I bet it's only moving the symlink, not the target
<cjwatson> ogra_: This is probably why we generally use ln, not ln -s
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> Since then you can move it around independently
<ogra_> right, well, myth solved :)
<timppa> Hi, I've just installed the ubuntu sdk and did the currency converter example. But while running it on phone the keyboard does not pop up.
<timppa> What do I need to do to get it working?
<Chocanto> nik90: ping
<nik90> Chocanto: pong
<Chocanto> nik90: Just saw your post on g+
<nik90> Chocanto: was it you who replied to it?
<Chocanto> nik90: Yes, that's me
<nik90> Chocanto: so I understand that the document viewer also need to read/open files
<nik90> Chocanto: Which is the basic functionality that I need as well for the clock app
<Chocanto> nik90: But you can already read a file without a plugin :)
<nik90> Chocanto: What do you mean? How?
<w-flo> timppa, someone had the same problem yesterday. IIRC they opened a bug report about it but it wasn't clear if the bug was  in the app or in the toolkit
<timppa> ok, thanks
<Chocanto> nik90: With XMLHttpRequest
<Chocanto> nik90: Have a look : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/trunk/view/head:/TextView.qml
<Chocanto> nik90: I used this trick when I started the docviewer, but now we need a plugin to replace our special launcher
<ogra_> timppa, i think rickspencer3 ran into the same bug yesterday
<nik90> Chocanto: What do you need the special launcher?
<Chocanto> nik90: Our launcher was used to get the arguments passed to the command line (but now the SDK give the possibility to read it) and then we used it to read file info like mimetype
<nik90> Chocanto: Also when using the XMLHttpRequest, I am assuming that the file it reads does not need to have a XML format?
<timppa> I just flashed yesterdays image
<Chocanto> nik90: Yes, it don't have :)
<Chocanto> *don't need to
<Chocanto> nik90: But a plugin will be better
<nik90> Chocanto: okay. I am not really sure if XMLHttpRequest is the proper way to go. I understand it works, but wouldn't a C++ plugin designed just to read the file and its metadata help us both?
<nik90> Chocanto: The best part is that if this plugin turns out to be useful, we could even suggest merging it into the SDK.This way any app wanting to read a file can do so.
<Chocanto> nik90: Yes, I started the plugin 2 days ago, maybe we can start with it ?
<nik90> Chocanto: yeah definitely
<Chocanto> nik90: The I/O api is excepted in the ubuntu SDK, but there didn't start to work on it
<nik90> Chocanto: true
<rickspencer3> w-flo, is there a bug report for that "no osk" issue? (presuming that is what you are referring to)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i thought you filed one last night
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I did not
<ogra_> ah, someone should :)
<laudo> i am trying to update my galaxy nexus to the latest ubuntu phone release via the update gui on the phone. After rebooting i always get stuck in the cmw recovery as it complains that it can find /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<rickspencer3> because I don't what package to file it on, or how/if to you use ubuntu-bug for it
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yeah, I keep asking how
<SuperRoach> !edge
<ubot5> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rickspencer3> but bzoltan and Kaleo haven't answered here
<ogra_> stgraber, see laudo ^^^
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you want to file a bug against the sdk text component itself?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I would think ubuntu components
<laudo> its a fresh install. Everything worked fines unless i try to update
<stgraber> laudo: hey there, I'm assuming you have adb access to the phone right? can you get me "adb shell cat /proc/mounts" and "adb shell cat /etc/ubuntu-build"?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ok, so: ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<rickspencer3> but, whatever
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so, package does not exist
<didrocks> this is the package containing all Ubuntu Qt components
<rickspencer3> ubuntu-bug doesn't work on it
<didrocks> hum? this is the source package name
 * rickspencer3 goes to launchpad
<didrocks> the binary package is qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<rickspencer3> didrocks, that's the first one I tried
<ogra_> easy to remember :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I type it everyday to train! :)
<ogra_> yeah, we should add another paragraph or two to the title
<didrocks> rickspencer3: should be the right one, it's the binary package containing all ubuntu components
<rickspencer3> not an official package
<didrocks> do you have any ppa?
<didrocks> apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<rickspencer3> could be
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> fudge
<didrocks> ogra_: well, in fact, it miss a version, so can be longer :p
<rickspencer3> I have the sdk team ppa still
<laudo> stgraber: http://pastie.org/8218454
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> rickspencer3: delete that with fire! :-)
<stgraber> laudo: I meant when the phone is booted on Ubuntu (that output looks like recovery partition)
<laudo> ok, will reboot now
<rickspencer3> didrocks, or ppa-purge? ;)
<ogra_> --with-fire
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ppa-purge --with-fire ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: high 5!
<ogra_> *snap*
 * didrocks quickly adds the option before rickspencer3 runs it
<a_test> so... i just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 10
<a_test> how to set up a user account?
<laudo> stgraber: here the proc mount when booted http://pastie.org/8218459
<stgraber> laudo: that's not an image based install, that's a flipped install, so image updates indeed won't do anything on there
<stgraber> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> i wonder why he could run the updater at all then
<stgraber> well, the updater does most of its work in /tmp, it's just the final copy that must have failed (as /android/cache doesn't exist)
<stgraber> anyway, I'm surprised that we even show the UI in that case
<dholbach> sergiusens, well done
<laudo> stgraber: ok how would i go for the image  based?
<stgraber> laudo: can you confirm that /etc/ubuntu-build doesn't exist on your system? (just to triple check that I'm right)
<laudo> yes it does not exist
<seb128> stgraber, the system settings panel has no conditionnal UI display, if the service is there and working the Ui is driving it
<laudo> stgraber: any documentation on flashing the image for the galaxy nexus?
<seb128> didrocks, ^ jfyi, seems like it's possible to apply an update to a non system-image image
<stgraber> laudo: so if you want to use the system images, you need to rebootstrap your phone with phablet-flash --ubuntu-bootstrap, note that this will WIPE EVERYTHING ON YOUR PHONE. Once you do that, you also won't be able to install extra apps until we have click packages ready (as the phone will mostly be read-only).
<stgraber> laudo: so in short, unless you're happy with just what's provided in the default image and you don't mind loosing all your data in the initial flash, stick with flipped (and use phablet-flash to update it) until we make this the default
<laudo> stgraber: thats fine. its my play phone :)
<stgraber> seb128: I wonder how many people are currently trying to use the system image upgrader on devices that can't be updated that way ;)
<seb128> stgraber, why do we install the service if it's not working?
<didrocks> seb128: stgraber: I think the daemon should reply "no update available"
<seb128> right
<seb128> seems a barry issue
<didrocks> rather than having various UI having the logic
<stgraber> seb128: we use the same rootfs for flipped and system-image, so the daemon is there for everyone, though we indeed should make the code conditional on /etc/ubuntu-build being present.
<stgraber> seb128: I assume barry's code currently considers a missing /etc/ubuntu-build as version 0 which means download the latest full image and install that (so a pointless 250MB download for anyone attempting it)
 * stgraber disappears for 5min, UEFI secureboot testing
<w-flo> is there an easy way to test sound? I know there are vids, but video decoding is definitely broken for me, now I'm trying to figure out if audio works
<w-flo> should system settings -> sound -> ringtone play a sound when selecting a ringtone?
<seb128> yes
<w-flo> ok so I need to fix sound, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<timppa> about the currency converter problem, after installing the package to phone it works ok
<laudo> stgraber: thats fine. its my play phone :)how do you close an open app?
<dholbach> sergiusens, I'll mark the ports in bold which can be flashed using phablet-flash on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dholbach> sergiusens, do you know when your branch will be merged?
<dholbach> I'd just work on a blog post / mailing list post / etc.  to let folks know about it
<w-flo> laudo, long press the open app (in the apps lense), then tap it when the red X appears
<laudo> thanks!
<w-flo> I think there are plans to auto-close apps if required (like android), but not sure about that
<sergiusens> dholbach: as soon as rsalveti gets to it (he has the most nitpicky comments :-) so I want to address them)
<dholbach> ok
<rsalveti> will get to it later today, can review & test it properly without a good internet connection
<sergiusens> dholbach: I would need to send a big heads up anyways for everyones workflow
<dholbach> yep
<plars> balloons: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3421/ weather app seemed to get the same failures on both maguro and mako
<ogra_> asac, 08 has improved by one test on maguro and mako ... should we publish or do you want to wait for the community apps to be fixed first
<asac> ogra_: get someone to retry camera app
<asac> once its green we push it
<MaxWallstedt> Hi, I was wondering if 3G data is working in the flipped images. Using this: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx I somehow got it working in my non-flipped port to i9100 but it does not seem to work in the flipped port
<ogra_> it should (definitely does on the nexus devices)
<asac> ogra_: can you try to find someone to get this job rerun?
<asac> just the mako camera app?
<ogra_> plars, ^^^ ?
<asac> balloons: you improved, but not there :)
<asac> check out latest failures
<sergiusens> dholbach: can you add something to click roadmap? What to do with ubuntu-bug or how to replace/fix it
<asac> two/three apps still failing completely/a-bit
<ogra_> asac, do we expect the camera app test to have improved ?
<asac> ogra_: no. but it should work after trying a few times
<asac> if not, its a regression over what we had
<asac> two/three times
<asac> and yes, its high on agenda
<plars> asac: sure, let me see
<asac> sergiusens: what came out of the camera app crashes? any lead?
<dholbach> sergiusens, I'll bring it up
<sergiusens> asac: I'm working on hybris tests... I know why the camera crasshes in one scenario... opening camera's before the previous one is closed
<sergiusens> asac: I have a thought fix for it which I will work on now and then focus on one of the big rocks we have
 * sergiusens builds his synced phablet-saucy
<seb128> tedg, mardy: settings meeting?
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ if you want to join
<tedg> seb128, Oh, shoot.  Be right there.
<asac> ogra_: seems we are there
<asac> check the build on your phone and then push the button :)
 * ogra_ has meetings for the next 2h ... wont be able to do an install 
<asac> kk
<asac> guess we can wait :)
<ogra_> i'll do one afterwards
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> seb128: just having some issues, I'm joinging now
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<alecu> cjwatson: ping. Inside the manifest, "hooks" is a dictionary with "appname" as keys. Is there currently a way to tell which one is the primary appname?
<alecu> cjwatson: I'm assuming there's no way yet, so I'll just pick whatever comes out first.
<cjwatson> alecu: We haven't defined a notion of a primary appname
<cjwatson> So no
<alecu> cjwatson: is there a plan to do it? In the design document I'm following, the click preview shows "Open" and "Pin to launcher" buttons after installing. And afaict, those should apply to only one of the appnames.
<cjwatson> alecu: I haven't seen it mentioned before
<cjwatson> alecu: (though multiple apps are a future-proofing thing anyway ...)
<dholbach> sergiusens, just documented what you said in the mail on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/MakingPortsAvailable
<cjwatson> ogra_,asac: enjoy your new 30-minute ubuntu-touch livefs builds
<cjwatson> cadejo -> kishi00
<ogra_> cjwatson, moved to a calxeda box ?
<cjwatson> yep
 * ogra_ dances 
<cjwatson> down from 56 minutes
<ogra_> \o/
<cjwatson> output looks sane from file sizes and manifests and such, obviously haven't actually tried it on a device
<oSoMoN> dpm: calendar design meeting?
<ogra_> well, the dashboard will
<cjwatson> I only ran a livefs build, not a full image build, so you'll probably just get it in tomorrow's daily
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> well, i plan to do the cdimage changes for the packaged android bits ... but might not have it ready before tomorrow
<cjwatson> I'll be away tomorrow FWIW
<ogra_> k
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, so we discovered that we can no longer remove topics as of yesterday in the rss reader
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<seb128> stgraber, hey, do you have a bit of free time to discuss system image stuff?
<stgraber> seb128: sure
<seb128> stgraber, so,  some of the system settings we edit with the settings app live in /etc (e.g /etc/timezone that we edit through datetimed) ... is that going to keep working on the read only images?
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, carla opened a bug I can go find on it, but are you still making underlying changes that is breaking the UI? We keep finding things that stop working, making it difficult to get a working test
<stgraber> seb128: you'll need to add /etc/timezone (and any such file) to /etc/system-image/writable-paths so they're diverted to userdata on first boot, after that, yes, they'll work pretty much as usual
<seb128> stgraber, do you have a scalability issue there? (lool suggested that you might want to avoid too many mounts)
<seb128> stgraber, or is adding a dozen of files fine (rough guess estimation of the total we might need at the end)
<seb128> ev: ^ btw, not sure if you considered that for whoopsie settings
<seb128> stgraber, what source is owning the writable-paths? e.g where do I send bugs/merge requests to add files to that list?
<stgraber> seb128: lxc-android-config
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, yes
<stgraber> seb128: I'm not too concerned about the number of mounts, I have machines running LXC containers that in total have maybe around 5000 bind mounts and I'm not seeing any actual performance hit
<seb128> stgraber, ok, great, thanks
<ev> seb128: ooh, noted
<pkunal-parmar> Balloons, I recently found that her test case was not working, due to time picker
<diwic> seb128, hi, I have working sound on the pulseaudio image I'm working on, but the sound indicator just says "Empty!". Any idea of why?
<pkunal-parmar> balloons: and I am still expecting some more UI changes, UI team is going to release new version next week
<pkunal-parmar> so as such UI is not stable now
<seb128> diwic, I think the indicator is broken, but I'l not sure ... you can try to remove it and install indicator-sound instead
<seb128> rsalveti, ^ do you know if the phablet sound indicator is known to be broken/supposed to not be working with pulse?
<seb128> diwic, it might be that they just use audiofinger in the current touch one, since they didn't switch for the archive indicators yet
<diwic> seb128, it seems to be non-empty on another very similar installation
<seb128> ok, all I know is that it's empty on my n7, but audio is broken on that device so...
<rsalveti> diwic: even with pure pulse?
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, hmm.. UI changes are ok I guess, it's just that when the changes happen the functionality of the app also breaks
<plars> asac, ogra_, pmcgowan: camera seems to have passed on mako now
<diwic> rsalveti, seb128, I'm running the pulseaudio image on both N4 and N7. On the N4 it comes up as empty, but not on the N7
<diwic> rsalveti, seb128, and I've seen it non-empty on the N4 before.
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, functionality like ?
<diwic> seb128, anyway, maybe it's simplest if I have a look at the relevant code, do you know where it is?
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, like I can't delete topics. Last week I couldn't add feeds, etc. I'm just wondering if we can stay more consistent to keep things working while the changes happen
<seb128> diwic, I wouldn't bother debugging that code, it's going away soon in favor of indicator-sound
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, Ahh you are talking about rss reader, I am from calendar
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, facepalm.. I'm sorry..
<diwic> seb128, okay
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, its ok :)
<diwic> seb128, so install indicator-sound, and remove something else?
<pkunal-parmar> but anyway I told you about current calendar status, i think we still need to wait
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, yes that's helpful.. Sorry I got confused, not sure why
<pkunal-parmar> no problem, do you need me then ?
<ogra_> plars, yeah, i already got asac approval if i do a manual test (which has to wait until i'm done with todays meeting whirl)
<seb128> diwic, I'm not sure, you might need to rm /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.canonical.settings.sound.service
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, do you have any test case for testing time picker ?
<diwic> seb128, hmm, okay
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, do you think a calendar test for say adding an event could be added right now?
<seb128> diwic, do you need the indicator, or you are just trying to get things to work?
<diwic> seb128, the latter.
<diwic> seb128, the indicator is one of all things that should work :-)
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, that test case already exists, but its broken because of time picker, so I wanted to check if you already have such test case which can use TimePicker ?
<seb128> diwic, don't spend too much time on the indicator, I think you need unitymenumodel and indicator-sound to land first before you can check the audio side
<diwic> seb128, all right
<seb128> diwic, I just installed indicator-sound and rebooted the device, I get a mute item and a settings property entry ... I think it needs unitymenumodel to land to have a slider
<seb128> dednick, ^ is that right?
<seb128> tedg, ^
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, yes we can write it if it's possible to do manually.. I know the time picker changed -- we can fix that
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, I believe carla already has a branch that does fix it, but it was waiting on it being possible
<tedg> seb128, I'd imagine you're right.  Hopefully that'll be tomorrow after larsu's and dednick's branches land.
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, fix that can work with time picker ?
<pkunal-parmar> now its ready,  I guess we can merge
<seb128> tedg, ok, thanks
<seb128> diwic, wait until next week and you should be in a better position to test the indicator
<dednick> seb128, tedg: it needs unitymenumodel and unity8 which supports the model
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, I mean now Calendar branch is ready, if she has fix for that test case it can be merged
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, ok excellent.
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, so I'll try out the app later today and push forward the merge to add the test
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, great
<seb128> boiko, just as a fyi, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/telephony-service/sounds-events-from-gsettings/+merge/178344 to respect silent mode as well (and CI is happy since the gsettings-qt fix landed)
<seb128> stgraber, and how are those overlay working? can we group them in categories? does removing the file gives you back the version that's on the image at the same path (if there was one)?
<seb128> stgraber, I'm asking because we need a way to "reset all settings"
<stgraber> seb128: reset all settings/factory reset simply wipes the userdata partition where all those files are stored. As a result, the next boot will use the values in the read-only image
<seb128> stgraber, no
<seb128> stgraber, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#A.2BIBw-Reset_Phone.2BIB0-
<seb128> stgraber, we have 3 reset options
<seb128> stgraber, one is only to reset settings
<stgraber> seb128: rm -Rf /userdata/system-data should do it then
<stgraber> seb128: well, that and a reboot
<seb128> stgraber, is that directory going to going files that are not settings maybe?
<stgraber> seb128: it's the directory containing anything that's been made writable and which isn't android data or user data, so maybe
<sharpshooter> hi friends
<seb128> stgraber, ok, I might have to just rm files then
<stgraber> seb128: yeah, rming specific paths in system-data + reboot is fine. /userdata/system-data/etc is probably a good guess
<seb128> stgraber, great, thanks
<seb128> stgraber, I'm going to play with that once the new images are default
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, bug 1210083 btw ...
<ubot5> bug 1210083 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "volume control does not work on Galaxy S2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210083
<ogra_> (in case you want to watch it)
<om26er> xnox, hey! how do you tests if a service is running using initctl ?
<ogra_> om26er, status
<om26er> ogra_, cool, is there a pythonic way to check that ?
<ogra_> uh, dunno ... i prefer shell usually
<johnflux> Hey all
<johnflux> I want to talk to someone about a large contract with the ubuntu edge phone
<johnflux> Anyone know who I could contact?
<johnflux> (I work for a phone company)
<ogra_> mhall119, pmcgowan ^^^ do you guys know ?
<SuperRoach> johnflux, the contacts on the page on indiegogo, did they have an email on there?
<ogra_> johnflux, the edgs is actually not planned to go to stores or some such ...
<pmcgowan> ogra_,  I would say Victor Palau
<mhall119> ogra_: victorp I would think
<ogra_> johnflux, so your cmpany would have to do it through the indiegogo campaign
<ogra_> yeah
<johnflux> ogra_: I want to talk technical with someone first
<johnflux> we have some specifical technical requirements
<johnflux> specific
<johnflux> At this stage I just want to test the waters
<ogra_> if it is something regarding the software here might be the best place then ... if its something regarding HW i guess that has to go through victor palau
<johnflux> yeah it's all about the hardware
<johnflux> which graphics gpu will be used etc
<ogra_> that will be decided based on the CPU decision :)
<ogra_> which hasnt happened ... and i think will only happen after some benchmark testing in discussion with the founders
<ogra_> (afaik final decisions are planned to be made with the people that paid :))
<sharpshooter> i just want to know about the ubuntu touch for nexus 7 is there any cellular feature in it I mean can I make call or text with 3g/2g ?
<Hashcode> w-flo Do you have a sample anywhere of your build adjustment which repacks the ubuntu-rootfs (after possbile changes)?
<w-flo> Hashcode, yes: https://github.com/w-flo/rootfs-modifier
<Hashcode> Thank you
<Hashcode> I think this is a great mod to the Android build, and probably needed by many devices atm.
<sharpshooter> anyone ?
<w-flo> Hashcode, the possibility to flash with small data partitions is probably important for a few older devices, yes. There's an open bug report about that
<heynoq_> Hey Hashcode
<Hashcode> w-flo although, i think this could be built right into the build portion.. like it would download the .zip and extract to ubuntu-root (like it down now) then later in the build repack and build the boot.img
<Hashcode> Similar to how the regular root dir is handled
<w-flo> Hashcode, there will be more changes with image based upgrades etc, so the old zip flashing will go away anyway
<Hashcode> I saw the system.img loop method
<Hashcode> But you'd still need to flash the initial .zip I think
<Hashcode> Then upgrades after that go into /data
<Hashcode> heynoq_ alo
<w-flo> sharpshooter, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0 says voice/sms/... is "NA"
<heynoq_> I've been trying to build on the mb886 and someone on XDA mentioned that you already did.  I tried flashing yours this morning and wifi/cell did not work.  Though, I am still trying to get a build working for myself.
<heynoq_> Do you have any tips on building for the mb886, or would you be willing to answer a few questions I have?  w-flo was helping me yesterday, but thought since you already made a working build, you might have some info :)
<w-flo> Hashcode, hm, the initial flash.. yeah maybe :)
<Hashcode> heynoq_ Weve gotten the build working and then each time, the platform has changed and build is broken :P
<Hashcode> heynoq_ I'm re-configuring for the saucy build now.
<tomreyn> hi there. i've justed watch shuttleworth's ubuntu edge presentation, the design goals refer to LTE (4G) and GSM (2G?) support. what's unclear to mei s whether this device will also provide 3G support (UMTS, HSxPA)?
<w-flo> tomreyn, "The Ubuntu Edge is an unlocked device that works in all countries with GSM/3G/LTE network services. For GSM, which covers a lot of countries but not all operators, the Edge will support the 850, 900, 1800, 1900 and 2100 MHz frequencies"
<w-flo> (that's from the indiegogo campaign)
<heynoq_> Ah nice,  I've been mainly following this guide. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<tomreyn> w-flo: thanks. but your quote seems to no longer be present in the exact way you quoted it there. http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge now says this:
<tomreyn> The Ubuntu Edge is an open device, not locked to any particular network. It works in all countries that provide GSM/3G/LTE-based network services. It will also support the two LTE standards to provide 4G mobile broadband connectivity around the world (subject to network availability and data fees)
<Hashcode> heynoq_ that guide is a bit outdated for the new saucy build
<w-flo> tomreyn, yes, I quoted that from the "Updates" page
<Hashcode> heynoq_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<heynoq_> Oh, could be why I'm struggling in some spots, is there a better one you know of?
<Hashcode> Let me work out the needed touch script changes and how to bundle them into the flash .zip automatically and then I think we're good.
<heynoq_> Opps, didn't see your message, I'll look at that.  I believe w-flo sent me that yesterday and if I had troubles to try looking at the guide
<Hashcode> Seems to mount our /userdata partition and then I get a init syncing error and a panic.
<tomreyn> w-flo: is this "updates" page accessible by URL? I found this http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=activity but it doesn't mention "3G" here.
<boiko> seb128: hi, sorry for taking so long to review it, this morning was very busy on my side, I'll just give it a try on the phone and then approve it
<seb128> boiko, thanks!
<w-flo> tomreyn, click "show more activity"
<w-flo> Hashcode, I think I misunderstood your earlier question... perhaps you were looking for something like this to modify the init ramdisk? https://github.com/w-flo/android_build/commit/522aee7be3503cb9c6db65b8163cdc3e73fbfc9c (using sed to modify the touch script)
<Hashcode> w-flo yes :)
<Hashcode> AH
<Hashcode> I wonder if this couldn't be reworked into 2 steps in the Makefile
<w-flo> you probably want to keep adbd and libcrypto though, it's a pain to debug the boot process when there's no adbd in the initrd
<Hashcode> w-flo 1 to download and unpack the ubuntu-root
<Hashcode> w-flo then later repack and use it
<Hashcode> Why not treat the ubuntu-root similar to the root dir where you can make changes to it during the build
<w-flo> Hashcode, yeah, this is just a dirty hack.. :-)
<Hashcode> I messed around with it last night for about an hour and couldn't find the right spot to repack it where my changes would end up in there
<w-flo> oh, I've never looked at those parts of the build
<w-flo> Hashcode, it seemed like the changes are never actually repacked when I tried to figure it out
<Hashcode> ^^
<w-flo> so I added the cpio right there
<Hashcode> Yeah this makes sense
<tomreyn> w-flo: thanks, found it. to me this statement still doesn't state that HSxPA will be supported by the device, just that it will be able to operate on 3G networks. which can mean as little as falling back to GSM for voice and data, or can mean as much as full speed HSxPA support. it's quite ambiguous, and might cause potential backers to loose interest.
<w-flo> tomreyn, yeah, I remember I've told someone that the edge won't support 3g.. because that statement is not very clear to me
<tomreyn> if that's so, i guess people who buy into it and missed the potential fact might be quite disappointed.
<heynoq_> Hashcode, for this message echo "Don't forget to add the adreno blobs from" echo "https://developer.qualcomm.com/download/Adreno200-AU_LINUX_ANDROID_JB_VANILLA_04.02.02.060.053.zip" echo "blobs from jf, and mako blobs from https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/qcom-mako-jdq39-c89670ca.tgz" echo "to vendor/motorola/msm8960-common"
<heynoq_> do I extract the data from those blobs and put them in msm8960-common?
<Hashcode> yes, you'll need to grab that and extract
<Hashcode> it's a .tgz file
<w-flo> I'm not backing it, so I don't really care :) tomreyn if you back it, then notice it's only using GSM, I guess you could just send it back within 28 days
<tomreyn> i couldn't afford to, am just a poor open source developer. ;-)
<heynoq_> Adreno is a zip of a folder and in that folder contains other folders,  the mako extracts out to a sh file and the "jf" I am not sure about
<Hashcode> run the sh file
<Hashcode> you need to agree to the license
<Hashcode> then the normal folders are created
<w-flo> I can't justify it, already bought the nexus 4 this year.. in 2-3 years I might need a new phone, not now :)
<Hashcode> move those to the vendor location
<heynoq_> Ah, yeah,  I looked further up in the script, it makes the folders for you and then you just add them there.  thanks!
<w-flo> Hashcode, if you plan to change the makefile so the ubuntu-ramdisk changes can be made from a device specific file, let me know so I can use that too :D
<Hashcode> That's the goal
<Hashcode> Or at least make it so that changes to the ubuntu-root dir are repacked before use
<Hashcode> I know the answer is probably not to copy out the "touch" script and make local changes to it..
<Hashcode> but that would solve a lot of problems :P
<w-flo> that stupid sed one-liner took me like 30 minutes to get right. Something with escaping I guess..
<w-flo> it worked on the command line, but not in the makefile..
<Hashcode> ugh
<Hashcode> yeah debugging that stuff is terrible :p
<w-flo> so I just used "." for non-ASCII characters :)
<Hashcode> I want this to work:
<Hashcode> PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += $(DEVICE_FOLDER)/touch:$(PRODUCT_OUT)/ubuntu-root/scripts/touch
<Hashcode> For a modified version of touch script to go into the ramdisk
<Hashcode> on the fly
<w-flo> yeah.. not sure what needs to be changed so it repacks the ramdisk :(
<Hashcode> I've been looking at how the root dir gets indexed
<Hashcode> The trick is that there's no separation between the download of the ubuntu ramdisk and then it's use
<Hashcode> The download portion needs to move up in the build
<Hashcode> download / extract
<heynoq_> Hashcode, do you know which file needs to be modified for the mb886 for the "Device changes / SUID" section  Example: The path to fstab is:  device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename]
<Hashcode> heynoq_ for the most part all of this is working, I'm just fixing the boot issue
<Hashcode> heynoq_: https://github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_device_motorola_msm8960-common/commit/8e48ba250d111e95771758cb6bd904e7cf39508b
<Hashcode> We have all of the Moto QCOM devices setup for the phablet branch using the flipped build method for saucy
<Hashcode> It just bails during the boot atm.
<Hashcode> heynoq_ And I need to make some tweaks to the build because I did this setup before they were downloading the ramdisk on the fly
<Hashcode> heynoq_: I was using a static download ubuntu-ramdisk that I had pre-edited w/ the right userdata partition and it booted just fine.
<heynoq_> Ah ok, so my build might be working, except for the boot issue you are indicating.
<Hashcode> right
<Hashcode> are you building on the phablet-10.1 branch or phablet-saucy?
<w-flo> I hope someone finds some time to fix bug 1199084 soon. Unfortunatelly I'd still need to remove adbd from the initrd ...
<ubot5> bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199084
<Hashcode> w-flo: yeah that bug affects my Moto OMAP phones which run ext3 fs
<Hashcode> I'm sort of "just waiting", too many devices to really worry about it for now
<heynoq_> phablet-10.1
<Hashcode> erm
<w-flo> oh.. Hashcode, so the missing partitions labels are due to ext3? I was wondering why my partitions are called "mmcblk0p26" when most devices have /dev/block/..../UDA or userdata or something like that
<Hashcode> w-flo all my ext3 devices don't have a "by-name" alias
<Hashcode> where my ext4 devices do
<Hashcode> In Android I use an init.target.rc file to symlink in the /dev/block dir the names of the partitions
<Hashcode> w-flo: moto ships with a modified init binary which does the same thing using a cmdline parameter instead, but I'd rather not mod every single ROM's init binary for that
<w-flo> Hashcode, yeah..
<heynoq_> I am using the phablet branch
<Hashcode> heynoq_: yeah that's broken on the boot up, I'm looking at it.
<heynoq_> Ok sounds good, I'll hang on
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: hey, I was thinking I could add bug tasks to bug #1197134 for the various items moving to HAL
<ubot5> bug 1197134 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK applications require access to /dev/binder" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197134
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: but I don't know what those packages would be
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, let me take a look
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: what source should I use to track the move away from surface flinger, audio flinger and mediaservice? I guess we can throw camera in there, but wouldn't target that to saucy
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: thanks
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, so the issue is, these things are not just one package but rather a bunch of things coming together.
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, for example
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, surfaceflinger goes away once we have mir, platform api, app manager all set.
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: maybe blueprints would be enough for me so I can coordinate our apparmor policy as stuff lands?
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, right, that would be better.  we just need to make sure we have all of it captured.
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, it is very cross team dependent.
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> like so much of what we're doing :)
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: if you can point me at blueprints, then I can watch those rather then polling individuals :)
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, ack, let me find them
<jdstrand> cool
<balloons> m-b-o, since your around, did you see the weather smoke test run?
<balloons> m-b-o, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3422/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/
<m-b-o> yes, some still red
<m-b-o> the one with http calls
<balloons> m-b-o, it's all to do with http calls.. the failing tests?
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, definitely
<balloons> m-b-o, I was afraid of that ;-)
<balloons> plars, is http external web calls an issue with running the smoke tests in the lab?
<plars> balloons: nope
<m-b-o> ballooons: the openweather api had some serious problems the last days
<mhall119> bzoltan: Kaleo: how can I use VisualLabel inside a custom component that extends Base?
<mhall119> it can't find the type when I try to use it
<mhall119> LabelVisual I mean
<Kaleo> mhall119: it's not a public API
<balloons> m-b-o, so you think it's the site itself causing the issues, and they should clear up?
<m-b-o> probably yes, but since it seems to happens always, I can't say
<m-b-o> balloons, they failed already all on monday for example. So I guess it should not relate the API, but to HTTP
<balloons> m-b-o, I'm a little confused.. like you I just want to do whatever we need to keep it green :-)
<m-b-o> :)
<ogra_> asac, oh, i nearly forgot, image looks fine locally ... i'll release it
<nerd345> hello
<nerd345> i haven asus memopad 7
<nerd345> is ubuntu running on it?
<wilee-nilee> nerd345, looks like android, there are no pads with ubuntu installed stock on the open market that I know of
<Mathan> Hi any body running ubuntu in S3??????
<Mathan> i need to migrate to ubuntu
<mhall119> Kaleo: thanks
<carif> looks like the answer's yes, but if I want to go the html5 route for a U Touch app, I would read http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/html5/ to start?
<heynoq_> For Hashcode's build: phablet-20130710-cm_mb886.zip, what preinstalled touch image would I use?
<heynoq_> I have tried a few, but wifi doesn't work on mine and someone else is saying theres is, so I'm wondering if it is releated to what preinstalled I am using
<w-flo> hah, that sounds pretty bad.. OMX_COMPONENT_GENERATE_HARDWARE_ERROR
<robert_ancell> mterry, who talked about u-s-c not being root? I don't think that's feasible
<mterry> robert_ancell, I thought you were a part of that discussion...
<robert_ancell> mterry, last I was I said it wasn't feasible
<mterry> robert_ancell, there was thoughts that we needed to access the drm device
<mterry> robert_ancell, but you said to check on that
<mterry> robert_ancell, and we did, and they said it was possible now.  I can't remember who that was
<robert_ancell> mterry, even if that is so, the structural changes to make this work are too complex for the 13.10 timeframe
<robert_ancell> \
<mterry> robert_ancell, that's what I was thinking.  :-/
<robert_ancell> mterry, so I was going to ask anyway, how is u8 greeter going? Are you still blocked on that issue you emailed me about
<mterry> robert_ancell, but it points to a good solution for the generic-client-in-greeter problem for 14.04 I guess
<mterry> robert_ancell, I'm just getting back to it (updating branch against trunk, etc)
<robert_ancell> k
<mterry> robert_ancell, I expect that will block me again, will have to spend some time debugging
<robert_ancell> sure
<mterry> robert_ancell, I don't suppose anything jumped out as a likely culprit to you?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I haven't had time to investigate, I was just going to start looking again at Mir sessions today/next week
<robert_ancell> Now u-s-c seems all sorted
<seb128> sforshee, hey, are you there (I've questions about powerd)?
<sander> Anyone know how ubuntu edge is supposed to be docked to a keyboard/screen and mouse?
<k1l_> sorry, correction, its bluetooth for mouse/keyboard and hdmi for screen
<sander> k1l_, Is there a docking station for it?
<k1l_> i dont know
<sander> k1l_, wondring if I can use switch between my existing pc and ubuntu.. without pulling cables.
<guest12046> hey ;D
<sander> ideally.. a docking station where all cables goes in and out.. so my existing pc works without pulling cables.
<guest12046> will it get a ubuntu touch version for the new nexus 7?
<guest12046> join #ubuntu
<sander> k1l_, or it could be solved in software.. with some sort of virtual desktop.. so wlan and an existing pc is enough.
<wilee-nilee> guest12046, It runs on the original, there is little hardware changes to the new one I think you are safe.
<guest12046> ok thanks :D
<wilee-nilee> guest12046, still in development is all, and there is a saucy install as well.
<wilee-nilee> 13.10 ubuntu is saucy
<guest12046> oh that is a good information
<wilee-nilee> helps to know. ;)
<guest12046> how can i write apps for ubuntu touch?
<mh0> guest12046: using QML. See the documentation on developer.ubuntu.com
<mh0> You can alternativley use HTML5
<guest12046> what apps already exist?
<ryukafalz> In my opinion, the 7-inch version of Ubuntu Touch should have support for multiple user profiles as well.  Android has it on 7-inch tablets now.
<ryukafalz> I haven't tried it myself (will be getting a Nexus 7 for development soon) but I think I remember seeing that Ubuntu Touch on 7-inch tablets was basically just an upscaled phone version?
<wilee-nilee> ryukafalz, This is a support channel.
<ryukafalz> wilee-nilee: Ah, okay.  Then this would be better suited to the mailing list then?
 * ryukafalz slaps himself for redundant "then"s
<ryukafalz> Though the topic does say "support and discussion"...
<slangasek> it certainly is for discussion too, but if the people you want to discuss with aren't around at the time, that doesn't tdo much good :-)
<slangasek> anyway, I think we certainly will support multiple users on tablets at some point, but right now things are focused on the phone
<ryukafalz> slangasek: Haha, good point.  And thanks for the response. :)
<fat> i want to install ubuntu touch for galaxy s2 (i9100) and it can now be flashed by using phablet-flash community. i was wondering, does calls / sms work?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch/Phone Nexus 4 - 'No Data Sources Available' | http://askubuntu.com/q/330376
<AskUbuntu> How to install Ubuntu Touch for Galaxy nexus toro? | http://askubuntu.com/q/330377
<fat> what about for i9100
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-09
<fat> im getting an error while trying to flash ubuntu touch: "phablet-flash community --device i9100". phablet-flash: error: argument -d/--device: invalid choice: 'i9100' (choose from 'mako', 'maguro', 'manta', 'grouper')
<slangasek> fat: what version of phablet-flash are you using? are you following some documentation that says to use that command?
<fat> slangasek: how do i find out my version
<slangasek> fat: 'apt-cache policy phablet-tools'
<fat> slangasek: screenshot http://uploadnow.org/image/350041-Screenshot.png
<slangasek> fat: so I can say with confidence that the above command will not work with that version of phablet-tools; and if it works with some other version, I don't know anything about it
<slangasek> were you following some documentation that said that command would work?
<fat> slangasek: i read the line in the touch/devices page: "Device names in bold can be flashed by using phablet-flash community --device <vendor> (ie: i9100). "
<fat> slangasek: should i update my phablet tools
<slangasek> fat: you already have the current version.  The information on that page is apparently wrong
<fat> slangasek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices its the offical ubuntu page. and its on other xda threads http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44420247
<slangasek> yes, I know it's the official Ubuntu page; that doesn't mean the info there is correct or complete ;)
<sergiusens> slangasek: fat it's preemptive, please refer to dholbach's blog
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> I don't think it's a good idea to change the wiki in advance of the code
<slangasek> but ok, it's done
<slangasek> fat: that means you want https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/08/want-to-try-ubuntu-touch-on-your-phone-were-almost-there/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=want-to-try-ubuntu-touch-on-your-phone-were-almost-there
<sergiusens> slangasek: I'm assuming it's preemptive though, I didn't edit the page
<sergiusens> porters are editing those pages
<slangasek> well, dholbach did
<sergiusens> oh, or himself, yeah
<fat> sergiusens: do i execute: "bzr branch lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_changecd flash_change./phablet-flash community --device i9100"
<sergiusens> fat: yes, assuming you meant to add spaces there
<slangasek> carriage returns, rather...
<fat> installing bzr now
<fat> slangasek: bzr: ERROR: no such option: --device
<slangasek> those are three separate commands
<slangasek> you've run them together, they need to be run separately
<slangasek> bzr branch lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change
<slangasek> cd flash_change
<slangasek> ./phablet-flash community --device i9100
<sergiusens> right...
<fat> oh
<detrout> hi i was curious if anyone knew what  battery life of ubuntu touch on a nexus 7 is like?
<fat> slangasek: ok i finally finished, the terminal shows "INFO:phablet-flash:Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu". it boots into android
<slangasek> sergiusens: ^^ any thoughts?
<fat> slangasek: did i have to wipe data/  factory reset
<slangasek> fat: I don't know; I only have experience on the nexus devices, not on the community ports
<Noize> Would this technology be put into the Ubuntu Edge?
<Noize> http://www.vyralize.com/3854/new-samsung-chip-could-lead-to-smartphones-with-384gb-of-storage-space/
<sergiusens> fat: what device was this?
<fat> sergiusensL i9100. samsung galaxy s 2
<sergiusens> slangasek: I'll take it from here... may be a million things :-)
<sergiusens> fat: what recovery image do you have?
<fat> recovery image: ?
<sergiusens> fat: are you using stock android?
<fat> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> fat: well first step is to make your device flashable with recovery images
<sergiusens> fat: that is not automated for various reasons
<fat> sergiusens: alright i guess
<fat> sergiusens: how should i do this
<sergiusens> fat: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_i9100
<sergiusens> fat: please read that carefully
<sergiusens> fat: ogra_ may log back on in a few hours and give you some advise on that
<fat> ok
<sergiusens> fat: he has that device
<fat> sergiusens: im downloading cynanogenmod  10.1 2013
<slangasek> sergiusens: surely phablet-flash should error out earlier if it's failing to flash?
<sergiusens> slangasek: I'm not sure I can figure out what recovery image people have... let me see
<AskUbuntu> Can't the ubuntu mobile be heavily modified? | http://askubuntu.com/q/330388
<slangasek> sergiusens: ah; so you're just pushing the image to the disk and relying on the recovery image to do something sensible with it when rebooted, right
<sergiusens> slangasek: yes... the recovery images are scriptable
<Guest68418> does Ubuntu Touch have "emergency" remote access to all users who use the OS, just like Google does with Android and Apple with iOS?
<fat> screenshot http://uploadnow.org/image/350042-Screenshot.png
<sergiusens> slangasek: same concept is used on the image upgrade system
<sergiusens> fat: if that screenshot is from before flashing the recovery image, that's expected
<sergiusens> Guest68418: given that locking isn't implemented at all yet (exposed), it should be today... the implementation is work in progress
<Guest68418> sergiusens, does Canonical plan to have remote access to all Ubuntu Touch devices for security purposes, which is common on other OSes?
<sergiusens> Guest68418: I don't know
<sergiusens> I'm not sure I understand the question
<sergiusens> or is this about pushing security updates
<sergiusens> if so, yes... devices will be updated
<ryukafalz> Ubuntu's desktop releases update through the package manager, which is (optionally) user-initiated.  I would be surprised if Ubuntu Touch is significantly different.
<Guest68418> http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2013/08/the-fbi-can-remotely-activate-microphones-in-android-phones-to-record-conversations/
<Guest68418> http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/02/fbi-can-remotely-activate-android-smartphone-and-laptop-mics-wsj-reports/
<Nick> how is that news?
<ryukafalz> Guest68418: That sounds like they're installing malware on the phones to do that, rather than using a built-in backdoor.  And if they're doing it at the firmware level there's nothing the OS can do about it.
<Guest68418> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/06/07/nsa_surveillance_iphones_make_snooping_easy_for_spies_and_law_enforcement.html
<Guest68418> on Android, check out the permissions on Google Services
<ryukafalz> It has access to pretty much everything, which... sounds pretty much right, given what it does
<sergiusens> ryukafalz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<ryukafalz> also "some of these permissions are available to Google Services Framework because it runs in the same process as Google Contacts Sync, Google Bookmarks Sync, Google Play services, Google Account Manager and Network Location"
<ryukafalz> sergiusens: Hmm, interesting
<ryukafalz> I do like this -> "We don't intend this to become the only way to update Ubuntu machines, and the use of apt/dpkg will remain supported with most devices having some kind of switch to opt out of image based updates and re-enable apt."
<Guest68418> https://threatpost.com/android-also-gives-google-remote-app-installation-power-062510
<detrout> Guest68418: I  the user-visible use case for remote app install power is to pick something from google play in your desktop browser and have it install on your device.
<ryukafalz> Yep, that sounds about right
<ryukafalz> I would be very surprised if Canonical had the same power over Ubuntu Touch though
<Guest68418> Google, Apple and Microsoft all have these remote access capabilities
<ryukafalz> Yes, but Ubuntu Touch is (at least partially) a community project - and Canonical isn't a web services company that will install proprietary apps on every device
<Guest68418> Canonical already installs Zeitgeist and Geoclue on Ubuntu... and also pushing for cloud computing with Ubuntu One
<ryukafalz> The closest thing they have to that is Ubuntu One, and in that case the client is open source
<detrout> honestly, if you're truely paranoid, you shouldn't be carrying a mobile phone
<Guest68418> http://customizeubuntu.com/preferences/privacy/disabling-privacy-invasive-zeitgeist
<detrout> you can be tracked just based on the phones connectivity to the cell towers
<ryukafalz> Geoclue: LGPL.  Zeitgeist: LGPL.
<Guest68418> the license is not relevant
<ryukafalz> Honestly I don't care if my own phone is tracking what I do so long as it doesn't upload that somewhere else
<ryukafalz> it is very relevant, because it means you can see exactly what it does
<detrout> yes
<Guest68418> does Ubuntu Touch have Zeitgeist installed?
<detrout> assuming the compiler wasn't compromised
<ryukafalz> detrout: Ahh, yes, there's always that.  And assuming the chips they're running on aren't backdoored as well. ;)
<ryukafalz> Re: Zeitgeist, I don't know, I don't yet have a device that will run it.  Soon!
<ryukafalz> Anyway even if it is installed, can't you just... disable it?
<ryukafalz> and Zeitgeist does have privacy controls as well
<lkthomas> LOL
<lkthomas> no one interested buying Edge
<lkthomas> that's sad
<detrout> personally i'm torn between jolla & edge.
<ryukafalz> Jolla doesn't look like it's coming to the US anytime soon, which for me is a bit of a dealbreaker
 * ryukafalz is on a silly US CDMA network
<ryukafalz> wishing Ubuntu Touch ran on my CDMA Galaxy Nexus as well heh
<detrout> I'm using an australlian N9 on US T-mobile
<ryukafalz> (I mean, it does, but lack of radio support is meh)
<lkthomas> I think before people pay money for a phone which doesn't exists before, get the software ready first
<lkthomas> I have a doubt for the quality of software if it's not done yet
<detrout> it would be nice to see shipped versions of either before handing over money
<detrout> after seeing the edge demo, it'd be nice to know what its battery life 'll be like.
<lkthomas> detrout: 1 hour ?
<lkthomas> Silicon anode battery is new
<lkthomas> there should be a reason why other vendor didn't implement it
<detrout> I was just going with only recently came out, they are targeting a mid-2014 release.
<lkthomas> technology itself isn't stable I think
<detrout> the current phones may have just been developed before the new technology was released.
<lkthomas> Battery, if things go wrong it will blow your ass off
<lkthomas> detrout: all Li-ion battery technolody is patented by Sony
<detrout> wonder if someone didn't want to play the licensing game then?
<lkthomas> n.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanowire_battery
<lkthomas> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanowire_battery
<lkthomas> deferred to 2015
<lkthomas> so you think it will be ready ?
<lkthomas> if first phone ever build, and battery blow up, it will be game ovcer for ubuntu phone
<lkthomas> over*
<detrout> it goes on to say amprius is shipping batteries
<Guest68418> why would you prefer Ubuntu Touch over other alternatives
<lkthomas> Guest68418: spec is strong
<lkthomas> detrout: long term usage haven't been tested yet
<lkthomas> check how many Li-ion battery blow up in last 10 years
<lkthomas> especially Dell laptop incident
<lkthomas> it will be on fire by itself
<lkthomas> 128GB storage, do you really need that much ?
<detrout> their goal is a hybrid phone/laptop
<detrout> 128 makes more sense in that case
<lkthomas> does any word processing application could work with microsoft office on linux at all?
<lkthomas> I am worry the format will offset
<detrout> open/libre office works almost as well as mac / windows MS office.
<lkthomas> if so, desktop part wouldn't work
<lkthomas> detrout: really?
<lkthomas> hmm
<detrout> well i'm being sneaky
<detrout> there are periodically issues sending files between different versions of word or different platforms of word
<detrout> open/libreoffice's compatibility is similar to the overall compatibility of word with different versions of itself.
<powhatan-dan> http://craigacgomez.blogspot.com/2012/09/installing-microsoft-office-2010-in.html
<lkthomas> LOL
<lkthomas> WTF
<lkthomas> so run Wine + Office 2012 ?
<powhatan-dan> Just an article I found
<powhatan-dan> 2010
<detrout> i doubt that'll work on the touch as its an arm cpu
<powhatan-dan> Sorry
<powhatan-dan> Correct
<detrout> unless some crazy person has ported wine to run windows phone binaries
<powhatan-dan> lol
<lkthomas> so you want to run Wine on ARM platform ?!
<lkthomas> you are kind of out of mind :P
<powhatan-dan> Yes
<powhatan-dan> apologies
<detrout> as i understand it there is a windows phone version of office
<lkthomas> it's slow as crap on desktop already
<powhatan-dan> very true
<lkthomas> my better bet would be running android emu with office for android running on edge
<detrout> what I heard is the ms office android app kind of sucks and is mostly just a portal for office365
<lkthomas> really ? well that shit
<lkthomas> Ubuntu should learn from MIUI
<detrout> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/microsoft-office-mobile-android-review/
<lkthomas> Mi before release their first phone, they build MIUI first
<lkthomas> does that shitty microsoft ever make anything usable at all
<detrout> not any more
<lkthomas> their logic of "just work" doesn't fit the new era of expectation
<lkthomas> we, as linux guy, want perfect application and OS
<lkthomas> in fact GUI application on linux still failing sometime
<powhatan-dan> Would it be spossible to install ubuntu touch and a htc droid eris
<powhatan-dan> Old phone
<AskUbuntu> Why force shutdown help Ubuntu recognize hp un2400 module instead of normal shutdown? | http://askubuntu.com/q/330411
<powhatan-dan> on a htc droid eris*
<powhatan-dan> Is it possible to install ubuntu touch on a htc droid eris?
<detrout> powhatan-dan: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices will help?
<asac> jppiiroi1en: hi. installed ubuntu-sdk, started qtcreator, created simple touch app: running gives me error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965295/
<asac> known?
<asac> on saucy that is
<dholbach> good morning
<asac> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi asac
<Notex> Hello.
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure... can somebody help make the auto-merger in https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 happy?
<rdwhiteii> hi
<diwic> rsalveti, you're not up are you?
<diwic> rsalveti, I think I'm onto something
<rsalveti> diwic: yes
<diwic> rsalveti, I suspect that qmi_cci, in its call to get_property
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> it gets the broadband value
<diwic> rsalveti, does not reserve fully 92 bytes
<diwic> for the value
<seb128> rsalveti, do you ever sleep?!
<rsalveti> seb128: I sleep in some weird timezones :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<diwic> rsalveti, so strncpy in property_get_socket is overwriting stack memory
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, right
<rsalveti> I did see that it works with a previous version of libhybris
<diwic> rsalveti, including a return address used later on
<Stskeeps> doesn't that small like what groleo spoke about earlier?
<Stskeeps> er, smell
<rsalveti> could be, but I believe the version I tested didn't have that patch
<rsalveti> and was still crashing
<Stskeeps> entirely possible my property_get was a tad broken too
<diwic> rsalveti, ok. I'm going to change property_get_socket to not call strncpy with the full 92 bytes and see if that helps.
<rsalveti> actually the version I got had that patch in already, so it might indeed be the problem
<rsalveti> diwic: yup
<rsalveti> diwic: yup, you got it
<rsalveti> -       strncpy(value, msg.value, sizeof(msg.value));
<rsalveti> +       strncpy(value, msg.value, sizeof(value));
<rsalveti> fixes it
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: as suggested by groleo
<rsalveti> let me test it better and push a fix
<diwic> sizeof(value) ?
<diwic> rsalveti, isn't value a pointer, so sizeof(value) = 4 ?
<rsalveti> yeah, sorry, that was a quick diff, the real change I did on the device was checking the size of it properly
<diwic> rsalveti, yeah, you need to do a strlen on msg.value
<rsalveti> yup, will change the code to verify value as well
<diwic> qmi_cci seems to allocate about 32 bytes for the string, so it might be a typo, they wrote PROP_NAME_MAX instead of PROP_VALUE_MAX :-)
<rsalveti> let me flash latest
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> there you go
<diwic> rsalveti, let me know when you have it in a ppa and I'll download it and continue from there, no use in us duplicating that work
<rsalveti> diwic: sure, will push to the archive directly
<rsalveti> diwic: one thing we need to update at that ppa as well is the new telepathy-ofono
<rsalveti> which is the one now doing the audioflinger logic
<rsalveti> it was just pushed to the archive
<rsalveti> and afaik tiago added a build option to disable the audioflinger code path
<rsalveti> and a new ofono should land later today without that logic you had to remove for the ppa as well
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Book Lovers' Day! :-D
<asac> ogra_: image going well?
<ogra_> no .... as every day it will start at 10 UTC :P
<asac> ogra_: can we start it 3 hours earlier :)?
<ogra_> but what doesnt run yet cant be bad either ;)
<asac> run it :)
<asac> lol
<asac> how can i run it?
<ogra_> asac, only if daily-release moves 3h earlier
<asac> would love to just run it all the time on this other machine
<ogra_> if i build now we might miss bits from it
<ogra_> yeah, i would love that too :)
<ogra_> just a constant loop of builds :)
<ogra_> but i think even the calxeda builder is shared ... there are other images that build
<ogra_> we cant steal all build power :)
<asac> ogra_: did you push the 08 build?
<asac> after trying?
<ogra_> asac, yeah, its in your backlog :)
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure... can somebody help make the auto-merger in https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 happy?
<dholbach> ogra_, good work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<dholbach> is this something which should be linked and mentioned in the porting guide
<dholbach> ?
<ogra_> dholbach, yeah, i'm still looking for a closing paragraph and wanted to add some stuff about maintaining the container
<ogra_> but i think its already good enough
<dholbach> ogra_, any idea on what I could do regarding the merge proposal mentioned above?
<dholbach> or anyone else could do?
<ogra_> dholbach, well, seems like rsalveti needs to approve again
<dholbach> rsalveti, yo yo!
<rsalveti> dholbach: waiting someone from QA to approve it
<dholbach> hum, he approved 5h ago
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> that'd be plars?
<rsalveti> don't want to break any other qa logic that might be depending on it
<rsalveti> dholbach: yeah, or doanac or gema :-)
<rsalveti> <sergiusens> rsalveti: I also did https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/utah/phablet_flash_syntax/+merge/179318 and https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/phablet-flash-new-syntax/+merge/179317
<rsalveti> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> I don't want to rush things, but it'd be AWESOME if it was landed today, so we could announce it at XDA DevCon with slightly easier instructions ;-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, great work
<plars> rsalveti, dholbach: are you talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 ? Both Andy and I marked it as approved
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> oh yeah, that's right
<rsalveti> plars: sure, but wanted to make sure we're not breaking anything :-)
<rsalveti> if it's fine for you, I'll happrove it then
<dholbach> yoohoo! champagne! :)
<rsalveti> DONE
<ogra_> cheers
<plars> rsalveti: we'll make extra sure before actually upgrading it on our systems, but other than the minor comment I had that he said he would fix on the next revision I was good with it
<rsalveti> dholbach: once merged you need to ping someone from didrocks's team to trigger the daily job for it
<rsalveti> so it can land in the archive
<rsalveti> plars: awesome
<dholbach> didrocks, gotcha
<dholbach> err, rsalveti: gotcha :)
<WebbyIT> How can I try webbrowser app on pc? What are requirements?
<cousteau> Are there already specs of the Ubuntu Edge?  I'm interested in details such as battery lifetime
<ogra_> how could there be if the final hardware is not defined
<ogra_> the hardware will be chosen together with the founders that paid for the device ... within the frame that canonical has given and after reviewing bemchmarks for the different parts
<ogra_> so you cant really predict such values ... but the aim is definitely to not be worse than any other current highend smartphone even with a lot higher performance
<cousteau> ogra_, that's what I wanted to know, if the hardware was known or there were prototypes or something
<ogra_> there are three prototypes .... but without any electronics
<cousteau> anyway, is there any hint about the battery life?  i.e. is it expected to be longer/shorter/similar to other smartphones?
<cousteau> e.g. if this is intended as an everyday phone it would probably have a similar batt lifetine
<ogra_> well, people want to use it ... should be similar if not better than a current highend spartphone
<cousteau> if it's intended as "I don't care the battery lasts 3 hours, I want POWER in my phone!" then probably shorter
<ogra_> that wont be the case
<ogra_> it should definitely last a day or more
<cousteau> however there might be plans on "Let's make a damn long batt life! This is Linux and doesn't have <insert feature that kills batt life and Linux doesn't use>"
<ogra_> battery life should be in the realm of any other smartphone ...
<cousteau> e.g. I don't know if the Java virtual machine uses a lot of battery; maybe stuff like that could be avoided
<ogra_> well, you cant avoid it in android ... the edge will be dual boot
<ogra_> ubuntu touch doesnt ship any java by default currently
<cousteau> I see
<cousteau> that's good
<cousteau> it used HTML5-based applications, right?
<ogra_> and Qt5/QML
<cousteau> but with a more open "Use whatever programming platform you want" policy
<cousteau> kinda weird, since Ubuntu has always been more in the Gtk end
<ogra_> thats changing currently
<ogra_> the ubuntu touch interface is the base for the future desktop UI
<cousteau> and will regular Ubuntu programs run there?
<asac> ogra_: the ubuntu touch interface is the base for the future of personal and mobile computing
<ogra_> well
<cousteau> I don't kinda like the idea of a desktop UI being modeled after a touchscreen UI
<cousteau> s/kinda/quite/
<ogra_> cousteau, the desktop wont change ...
<ogra_> it will look and feel pretty much the same as today
<cousteau> oh, so only the underlying API will
<ogra_> just the implementation changes
<ogra_> today it uses xorg and compiz and glue and duct tape ....
<ogra_> soon it will be one proper stack based on Mir, Qt and QML on all UI form factors
<cousteau> to be honest, I loved the old aspect; I haven't gotten used to Unity yet
<SuperMatt> anyone with experience putting touch on to the htc desire z?
<cousteau> another thing:  what about instant messaging programs?  I guess stuff like Empathy/Pidgin etc will be easy to install or even available by default, but are there plans to contact IM app developers to ask for an Ubuntu version?
<ogra_> indeed there are
<SuperMatt> huh, I *think* I've installed ubuntu to my htc desire z, but I just have a black screen right now
<cousteau> ...or will Canonical just wait until Google Talk takes over the world, and then use any XMPP client?
<SuperMatt> could it be booting?
<SuperMatt> nothing happens when I hit the power button
<ogra_> can you see it via adb ?
<SuperMatt> how do I tell if I can see it?
<ogra_> adb devices shoukd tell
<SuperMatt> ok, I'm back in to clockwork mod
<rsalveti> xnox: check email, just exported the android tarball via phablet.u.c
<xnox> rsalveti: looking
<davmor2> ogra_: glue and duck tape is that what they call nux nowadays ;)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<xnox> rsalveti: cool. i have those rebased & i'll follow up.
<davmor2> cousteau: google talk is dead, it's google hangouts now, and that doesn't use xmpp.  Plus they will possibly soon move over to the html5 video conf protocol that is being worked on in Firefox and Chrome.
<cousteau> damn
<davmor2> cousteau: as for im telepathy is built in so there is no reason why someone couldn't throw an app together
<cousteau> by just developing a telepathy plugin, right?
<xnox> didrocks: i'd like to put android package under daily release. There are two parts to it: updating to latest android source code, and doing no change rebuild if (kernel,hybris,platform-api) change.
<cousteau> I guess Google could do the same
<didrocks> xnox: we need a bzr branch with packaging in split mode
<xnox> didrocks: at the moment the new upstream android code is a tarball, but we can equally cron it to be available in a bzr branch.
<cousteau> ...or try to use the damn XMPP, I mean, there are already too many wheels to invent a new one!
<didrocks> xnox: doing no change rebuild will need a manual trigger then (it's just pushing a button)
<ogra_> didrocks, xnox, i'm not so sure thats a good idea
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, please do that import ;)
<ogra_> this package will get tons and tons of no change rebuilds
<ogra_> since it pulls bianries from other packages during build
<didrocks> hum
<dholbach> didrocks, do you think we can get a daily build done from lp:phablet-tools?
<ogra_> i dont think daily-release is a good concept for such a package
<dholbach> rsalveti, do we backport phablet-tools in a ppa every now and then?
<didrocks> dholbach: I'll run one soon (testing the 3h-dailies)
<xnox> didrocks: ok. I will make a branch. I guess it is no change rebuild that we will be after.
<didrocks> dholbach: everything merged to trunk?
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs dholbach back
<rsalveti> dholbach: yes, sergiusens usually copies it to the ppa manually
<xnox> didrocks: ogra_: i know that. hence it will be rate-limitted and/or on manual. But (a) it should be automated and (b) there should be multiple people who can pull the trigger.
<didrocks> xnox: let's discuss that on Monday? quite busy with other moving parts and pings, I think a meeting with ogra, you will help to see exactly what is needed and what's the right strategy
<dholbach> rsalveti, sweet - then I'll update the instructions on the wiki and in my blog
<cousteau> actually, I don't see why would it be hard to make an IM service with support for MULTIPLE protocols
<xnox> didrocks: ok. I'm at Debconf next week though =)
<xnox> didrocks: but we can randevouz informally on irc to chat about it.
<didrocks> yeah, let's do that :)
<ogra_> didrocks, sounds good
 * xnox *rendezvous
<didrocks> ;)
 * xnox j'ai ne parle pas francais
<cousteau> *je
<ogra_> xnox, heh, you should have waited with your no change rebuild ... rsalveti just uploaded a new hybris
<xnox> ogra_: in related things, how is the rootfs-ish-cdimage-ish branch[es] to use android package? do you need any changes in the package layout and by-products?
<xnox> ogra_: *sigh*
<rsalveti> no worries, this upload doesn't affect anything in the android side
<ogra_> xnox, its in, the livefs builder already uses the imgs ... working on cdimage to switch from jenkins to the live builder ones today
<rsalveti> jezz, this calxeda box is a beast
<ogra_> hehe
<xnox> ogra_: awesome!
<xnox> ogra_: for rebuilds i was thinking to do cunning tricks.
<ogra_> heh, go ahead :)
<ogra_> asac, 09 tests are running
<rsalveti> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 finally merged
<dholbach> rsalveti, yep, pinged didrocks for a build already :-P
<rsalveti> haha, awesome
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> rsalveti, and I updated the docs in a number of places already
<rsalveti> great
<asac> ogra_: +1
<dholbach> bah, xda makes me wait 1-2 minutes in-between posts
<rsalveti> diwic: it's still giving:
<rsalveti> E/QMI_FW  (15717): QMUXD: WARNING qmi_qmux_if_pwr_up_init failed! rc=-3
<rsalveti> diwic: but at least not crashing anymore :-)
<diwic> rsalveti, okay, so one step further at least
<diwic> rsalveti, are we sure that's a real failure or just something that does not matter?
<rsalveti> diwic: seems it's blocked, didn't even print the message to press something to exit
<rsalveti> new libhybris should be in main in a few minutes
<rsalveti> already in proposed
<rsalveti> and patch already upstream as well
<diwic> rsalveti, thanks
<diwic> rsalveti, will you be around for a few hours now or are you planning to get some sleep before the standup? :-)
<ogra_> brazilians never sleep .... they only preteend to
<rsalveti> diwic: latest code also hangs when running from the android container, weird
<rsalveti> let me reboot it again
<rsalveti> diwic: will probably be up for a few more hours :-)
<rsalveti> I was supposed to have a quick nap yesterday, but had more than 5 hours before the usual time, so can't sleep now
<ogra_> its all that starbucks coffee that kept you awake
<rsalveti> haha, yeah
<diwic> rsalveti, it tries to do things with /dev/socket/qmux_radio
<diwic> rsalveti, does that ring a bell?
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah, it talks with the modem via that socket afaik, could have permission errors somehow
<rsalveti> but I'm first trying your code from the android container
<rsalveti> to see if it works there, your previous one was working fine though
<rsalveti> from android http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966173/
<rsalveti> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966174/
<rsalveti> it's indeed blocked by qmuxd it seems
<rsalveti> afaik that was also the error that I had with gps
<diwic> is qmuxd running inside the container?
<diwic> it is
<diwic> let me guess, it's another proprietary daemon for which we have no source
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<rsalveti> let me get strace from android
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966188/ strace from android
<diwic> rsalveti, according to the strace, the audio HAL tries to make a socket /dev/socket/qmux_{radio|bluetooth|etc}_client_socket with permissions 0660.
<diwic> rsalveti, can the qmuxd write to that from inside the container?
<rsalveti> I believe so
<rsalveti> the socket is shared
<rsalveti> there's a bind mount of /dev/socket which then android uses to create whatever socket it needs
<rsalveti> that's how ofono talks to rild as well
<diwic> main thread is stuck in pthread_cond_wait
<rsalveti> why it tries to connect to /var/run/nscd/socket?
<rsalveti> getegid32()                             = 0
<rsalveti> getgroups32(1, [0])                     = 1
<ev> rsalveti: hi. If I'm not seeing the IMEI listed in list-modems, is that something you'd care about? I noticed your MP from a while back https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-extras/ofono-imei-revision/+merge/171221
<ev> presumably I have that code, as this is ofono-scripts 1.12phablet12
<rickspencer3> sounds like the new ARM builders are speeding things up a bit?
<ev> rickspencer3: that's what I've heard as well. infinity seemed quite happy with the new build times.
<ogra_> rickspencer3, nah, only 4 times sfater ... not a bit ....
<ogra_> .... A LOT !!!
<ev> :)
<rsalveti> ev: it works fine, but you need a sim card atm
<ev> rsalveti: hmm, why? The IMEI isn't tied to a SIM.
<rsalveti> ev: I know, bug from our code
<ev> oh, right
<ev> I guess I can grab it from /dev/mmcblk0p19 for now
<ev> or just wait
<ev> is there a bug open for this?
<rsalveti> don't think we have one yet, we discussed it yesterday, and would need a few changes in ofono as we're not starting the modem if the sim card is not available (our current logic)
<rsalveti> ev: feel free to open one against ofono
 * ev nods
<ev> will do
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<SuperMatt> *sigh* I'm still having no luck with installing on my htc desire z
<SuperMatt> it just rebooted in to android
<SuperMatt> maybe I'm missing something
<SuperMatt> the script is copying two files, device.zip and ubuntu.zip. Which one do I install?
<SuperMatt> I assume it's supposed to install automatically, but that's not happening
<ev> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1210502
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210502 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Not possible to get the IMEI without a SIM" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> diwic: worked fine with my older hooks.c (from older hybris) \o/
<ogra_> SuperMatt, first device, then ubuntu
<rsalveti> diwic: probably a wrong map in hooks, which is not needed
<SuperMatt> ogra_: thanks
<diwic> rsalveti, hmm, but mine hangs too
<diwic> rsalveti, how old hooks.c ?
<rsalveti> diwic: right, the latest code hangs even when running in android
<rsalveti> diwic: before we rebased with upstream, but the list of extra mapped functions are not that big, will revert a few and try
<diwic> ok
<rsalveti> diwic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966235/
<rsalveti> this is what I'm using to test
<rsalveti> works fine at both ubuntu and android
<davmor2> ogra_: back to waiting for awe then :(
<ogra_> davmor2, for awe ? whets wrong ?
<ogra_> *whats
<rsalveti> diwic: I remember I had to remove one to get gps to work, which also used qmuxd
<rsalveti> so should hopefully have something in a few minutes
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll give you a clue list-modems says I have one ifconfig say I don't
<diwic> rsalveti, try this one too: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diwic/pulseaudio/audio-mixer-touch/view/head:/test-voice-call/test-voice-call.c
<diwic> rsalveti, when it works, audio's working in both directions, your version is only working in one direction
<ogra_> davmor2, ifconfig is deprecated what does nmcli devices say :)
<davmor2> ogra_: nmcli lists the gsm in a weird long number/context1 lots-of-numbers  connected never
<rsalveti> diwic: sure
<SuperMatt> ogra_: I just get a black screen after installing device.zip and ubuntu.zip :(
<ogra_> SuperMatt, is adb up ? can you connect ?
<SuperMatt> nope
<SuperMatt> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong
<didrocks> dholbach: rsalveti: you did ask before your branch was merged :(
<ogra_> well, hard to tell without adb ...
<didrocks> or is that sergio's branch?
<didrocks> seems so from the scrollback
<didrocks> so rev 150 in, manual publication because of packaging change in progress
<rsalveti> didrocks: it was sergio's branch
<didrocks> ok ;)
<w-flo> SuperMatt, I guess you're using the images I created.. so.. make sure you wipe data before installing
<w-flo> SuperMatt, I should probably change the edify script so it checks if there's more than 700mb of free space before flashing
<sergiusens> rsalveti: dholbach I don't copy manually anymore
<w-flo> if you're using the phablet-flash tool with "community" support, this should work: phablet-flash community --wipe -d vision
<rickspencer3> ogra_, gema, am I reading it right, today is the ninth and the dashboard is looking reasonably good?
<rickspencer3> for make and maguro?
 * ogra_ hasnt reloaded in a while ... one sec
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/Generic%20jobs/job/ppa-sync-phablet/69/console
<rsalveti> cool
<ogra_> riboth regressed
<ogra_> rickspencer3, both regressed
<rickspencer3> ogra_, :/
<rickspencer3> but it looks like the tests ran without intervention?
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch/
<ogra_> that gives a better overview
<ogra_> fail count has one more for maguro and 11 more for mako
<rickspencer3> 91.3% and 86.8%
<rickspencer3> ogra_, right, but it looks like the image built and the tests ran automatically
<ogra_> they did, but i assume there are still races
<rickspencer3> that seems like good progress :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, right, so now we need to make the tests not flaky
<ogra_> thats what everybody tries since weeks :)
<sergiusens> bzoltan: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/phablet-flash-new-syntax/+merge/179317
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, it seems like getting the tests to run was a challenge for a while
<ogra_> rickspencer3, for today we should just make sure that someone re-runs the failed ones to verify
 * rickspencer3 nods
<ogra_> i think they still dont all run flawless
<rickspencer3> and then if they pass on a rerun, it means the test is flaky and get them fixed
<ogra_> right
<rickspencer3> sounds like there are 22 flaky tests, maybe :)
<ogra_> no, not all the community app tests pass yet
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_ ... we're getting there
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh, I thought that was addressed
<dholbach> didrocks, it was merged when I asked?
<ogra_> 11 were broken yesterday ... i doubt that goes to 0 over night :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<dholbach> sergiusens, oh - I just wasn't sure if it was worth backporting
<didrocks> dholbach: yeah, it's in distro already :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, but i'm not taking these into account for releasing atm (until they had 100% once)
<dholbach> didrocks, woohoo!
<ogra_> gema, can someone re-run the failed tests ?
<Guest2581> hey :D
<gema> psivaa: ^
<ogra_> specifically unity8 on mako and camera on maguro i think
<sergiusens> dholbach: it's sort of mandatory
<dholbach> sergiusens, ok cool
<dholbach> sergiusens, that'll simplify the documentation :)
<psivaa> gema: ogra_ that tests ran though in the prev run but rerunning now
<gema> ogra_: meaning that they might have actual issues
<ogra_> psivaa, right, thats whay i asked to re-run :)
<ogra_> to verify that :)
<psivaa> ogra_: ack :), restarted the job. that's being blocked by some other job running on that device. will update once that's complete
<ogra_> great, thanks
<Chocanto> balloons: Pdf is ready, we can start creating tests for it
<sergiusens> w-flo: care to give ogra_ your patch to the ubuntu install script you mention in the email?
<w-flo> sergiusens, ogra_  I've posted it to bug 1145984 a few weeks ago. it's probably outdated though, the current version is at https://github.com/w-flo/rootfs-modifier/tree/master/replacements
<ubot5> bug 1145984 in touch-preview-images "ubuntu zip updater-script script should be smarter regarding the tar.gz copy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1145984
<w-flo> and as I mentioned, it fails to check if there's enough free space on /data which is a problem
<sergiusens> w-flo: oh, rsalveti assigned to himself, will let him deal with it unless he changes the bug to be for me or ogra :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I can change anytime lol
<rsalveti> feel free to take it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: taken
<dholbach> ogra_, are you happy with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture as it is right now?
<dholbach> ogra_, I was going to mention it in a couple of social media channels
<ogra_> dholbach, yeah, as i  said above, i would like to add more stuff, but it is good enough for now
<ogra_> go ahead
<dholbach> rock on
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, hey how come phablete-flash with no args no longer gets the latest blessed?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, there can still be a default no?
<psivaa> ogra_: unity8 on mako completed with not much of a change but camera tests on maguro reported all pass
<ogra_> yeah, i expected that, we had the same issue yesterday
<ogra_> Saviq, any idea whats wrong with unity8 on mako ? the test seems to completely fail
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: did you see the email?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, yes, that prompted my question
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: not easily with positional arguments and blinding all others
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, really? no args cant default to the right thing?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ok no big deal, just struck me as odd
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well I can add that... but I don't like defaults
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: given that it will change in two weeks
<pmcgowan> aha the truth comes out
<pmcgowan> ok
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: ubuntu image based upgrades should be what we use then
<pmcgowan> hmm, mostly yes
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: and we had changing of the meanings of what the defaults were and had to send out an explanation every month now
<pmcgowan> ok
<MacSlow> Does anybody know what package I'm missing when I get "ERROR: Library 'libPVROGL.so' not found" while trying to run autopilot-tests on the device?
<MacSlow> sounds like some OpenGL-part missing
<ogra_> yeah, since there is no opengl on arm :)
<ogra_> it sounds more fatal than it is, ignore it
<ogra_> (you should see it doing all EGL bits just fine around that message in the logs)
<ogra_> asac, so seems in todays image unity8 is broken on mako
<MacSlow> ogra_, ok... just wasn't sure if that's perhaps a cause for the errors I see in my ap-tests run on the device.
<MacSlow> ogra_, good to know I can ignore it
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> diwic: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/libhybris/ubuntu/revision/53
<rsalveti> diwic: still getting a segfault when disconnecting though
<rsalveti> will keep debugging
<diwic> rsalveti, thanks
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, security question: are (confined) click apps going to be able to call dbus functions (I guess not)? specifically asking about getting the timezone through datetimed over dbus
<pmcgowan> seb128, I think we should maybe do manual only until we can investigate timed and real NITZ support
<seb128> pmcgowan, nitz/timed seems orthogonal, those are not going to work on a tablet or desktop
<jdstrand> seb128: like files, access to dbus is default deny. some dbus calls will be available to all apps (eg, the hud), some will be in policy groups (eg online accounts)
<seb128> pmcgowan, they only work if you have access to network (which supports it, which is not all isps iirc)
<pmcgowan> seb128, we are focused on handset here no?
<pmcgowan> and I think timed combines multiple elements, although I am not that familar
<seb128> pmcgowan, that's a good point, I'm keeping the convergence in mind when we design solutions though
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, may know more
<pmcgowan> sure, I know you have lots to do :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, and we don't have timed in or close from being it from what I can see...
<jdstrand> seb128: NITZ is not currently listed as a policy group. are all apps expected to have it, or just some?
<pmcgowan> seb128, thats why I suggest punting for now
<seb128> pmcgowan, the clock app needs that info
<seb128> which is what makes me ask the question
<pmcgowan> seb128, clock needs the info, but you are setting /configuringthe time and date
<pmcgowan> clock should call some qt date function
<rsalveti> timed still needs investigation
<rsalveti> awe might be able to spend some time on it next week
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I am voting to defer it until we have more time, but will leave it to you guys
<rsalveti> yeah, we need time to investigate timed :-)
<rsalveti> we got some actions to at least review the code in there
<awe> rsalveti, I'm in a meeting w/lool
<seb128> pmcgowan, right, system settings is fine (we are not confined), I was asking to reply/comment on https://plus.google.com/u/0/115054251212417394181/posts
<rsalveti> awe: the airplane mode one?
<rsalveti> I wanted to join that one
<seb128> pmcgowan, sorry, https://plus.google.com/u/0/115054251212417394181/posts/7iuHU2YP6ts
<rsalveti> lool: awe: have link to hangout?
<lool> rsalveti: join us!
<lool> rsalveti: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/61771483d4dcf1393235e86e1cfe855c3242629b
<seb128> pmcgowan, I don't see anything in http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qdatetime.html that gives you the current time, I guess you can do time-timeutc though to know if ofset and add location info to get the county though
<seb128> pmcgowan, jdstrand: thanks, I'm going to reply with that
<pmcgowan> time()
<pmcgowan> seb128, its there
<seb128> pmcgowan, well it doesn't tell you if you use Europe/Paris or Europe/Brussels
<seb128> pmcgowan, but I guess they have location to get those infos
<pmcgowan> seb128, let me look at what clock app is ding
<seb128> dpm, nik90: ^ why do you need the timezone in clocks?
<ogra_> world clocks ?
<seb128> ogra_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Clock
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt look like it lists other timezones
<pmcgowan> seb128, looks like there is some work for 5.1 http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt-5-QTimeZone
<seb128> pmcgowan, oh, that's nice
<pmcgowan> seb128, I see they want to do like a world clock with multiple cities
<pmcgowan> so they really need the offset data
<seb128> pmcgowan, right
<pmcgowan> seb128, so the app will need to do something special I think
<pmcgowan> maybe have its own db or get it from the internet
<seb128> pmcgowan, yep, the initial question was "is it going to be able to do that under click restrictions"
<pmcgowan> seb128, right, I'd guess not
<seb128> but it's one of core apps
<seb128> so maybe we can make it privileged
<pmcgowan> seb128, I see the idea now, but seems simpler to just include the data with the app
<pmcgowan> or use a webservice
<pmcgowan> seb128, but your work will not help them
<ogra_> relying on a webservice for a core app doesnt sound ideal
<seb128> pmcgowan, indeed not, thanks for the infos
<seb128> pmcgowan, I will watch the qt timezone stuff, that's still interesting work
<pmcgowan> seb128, lots of promises
<seb128> ogra_, right, especially if you want to use it e.g in the plane to know what time it will be when you land in SF
<pmcgowan> agreed
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> diwic: so I guess the other crash is not related with hybris itself, for some reason when you run the test from ubuntu, it gets 2 device in it's own internal devlice list
<rsalveti> but the second one is not initialized properly, so when it tries to erase the device, it crashes
<diwic> rsalveti, hum
<rsalveti> I'll push the updated libhybris as that improves the situation at least
<diwic> rsalveti, what device list?
<rsalveti> diwic: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_hardware_qcom_audio.git;a=blob;f=alsa_sound/AudioHardwareALSA.cpp;h=8b18f2ba1fa962cd1c316313114239362b951682;hb=refs/heads/phablet-saucy#l205
<rsalveti> this is where the crash is happening
<rsalveti> I just added a simple print while iterating the list
<rsalveti> and I can see that when started from android, it just iterate once
<rsalveti> and when started from ubuntu, it has an extra iteration
<diwic> rsalveti, all right, thanks for the pointer - I'll debug this on Monday if you don't resolve it today
<rsalveti> diwic: I guess I'm mostly done for the day
<rsalveti> diwic: you can easily debug that if you have the android build system available
<diwic> rsalveti, at least it is something we have source code for
<rsalveti> yeah
<diwic> rsalveti, sudo apt-get install android-build-system? :-)
<rsalveti> not yet, but let me get you the instructions for that :-)
<diwic> thanks
<rsalveti> diwic: will send an email after our sync explaining how to set that up locally
<diwic> rsalveti, much appreciated. Also, your explanation emails have always been very easy to understand and thorough, I appreciate that too
<rsalveti> cool, np
<diwic> rsalveti, btw, a quick question; I corrected an URL in ubuntu-touch-pulseaudio-saucy meta/seedpackage, should that change go in some branch somewhere, or do we just track it in the package?
<rsalveti> diwic: what was the change?
<rsalveti> that's basically a fork of the official touch seeds/meta
<rsalveti> so if it's common, you can also fix the official one
<diwic> rsalveti, it was the url to the pulseaudio ppa, so not in the official one
<rsalveti> oh, right, then it's fine to track only there
<lool> awe, cyphermox: Hmm I just realized that we need a GetState() function
<lool> like IsCellularOn() in oFono or something like that
<awe> lool, we'll handle it!
<awe> the current rfkill api may need some re-work
<diwic> ChickenCutlass, the current recommended way to mute/unmute is "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils" and then "pactl set-sink-mute 0 toggle". Check the sink index and the current mute status with "pactl list sinks".
<lool> awe, cyphermox: Ok, updated gdoc
<ChickenCutlass> diwic, ok thanks
<dpm> seb128, world clock -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Clock#Design (specifically, the direct link is http://design.canonical.com/2013/03/app-patterns-applied-clock-key-journeys/)
<ogra_> dpm, to bad thats not actually listed on the wikipage :)
<awe> lool, cyphermox, you  guys OK with the blueprint name "ubuntu-touch-device-power"?
<awe> lool I'll list you as approver
<dpm> ogra_, it is -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Clock#Design
<cyphermox> awe: yes
<ogra_> dpm, it doesnt say "world clock" anywhere there
<ogra_> i see it on the subpage
<lool> awe: hmm flight-mode or airplane-mode would have been more explicit, but I don't care much  ;-)
<ogra_> dpm, i think it should be listed under functional reqs.
<ogra_> or in an "additional functional reqs." section
<awe> lool, sure... although as we discussed, this actually allows individual device power control
<dpm> ogra_, "it's a wiki" :P
<awe> lool, I haven't created it yet, so can certainly use the name "ubuntu-touch-flight-mode"
<dpm> just kidding
<ogra_> i would have added it, but it says explicitly not to :)
<dpm> damn :)
<jdstrand> ricmm: hey, what should I do to flash a mir-based image (as opposed to surface flinger)?
<ricmm> jdstrand: s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir
<ricmm> grab the .zip from there, and flash that one instead of the rootfs from the default images
<Ronnie> HELLO
<Ronnie> I got a viewsonic viewpad and I want ubunto on it
<Ronnie> could anyone help me?
<jdstrand> ricmm: ack, thanks :)
<Ronnie> is it compaptible with it?
<ogra_> Ronnie, see if it is on the devices aikipage
<ogra_> *wikipage
<ogra_> !devices | Ronnie
<ubot5> Ronnie: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> Ronnie, if it isnt, i fear you will have to port it yourself or find someone with the device who wants to do this
<ricmm> jdstrand: I hvent tried today's image, hopefully it works
<ricmm> unless some Mir landing broke ABI :)
<ricmm> ping me otherwise
<Ronnie> THANKS!!!
<plars> balloons: bug #1210571
<ubot5> bug 1210571 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_add_remove_feed_and_topic failure on devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210571
<plars> balloons: I closed the yaml parsing one on rssreader, as it appears you fixed that already :)
<plars> Saviq: I was told you are looking at the unity test failures on mako? any ideas?
<Saviq> plars, mterry is trying, I don't have a mako
<Saviq> plars, but no, no ideas
<doanac> sergiusens: bad news. I've discovered a bug in the latest phablet-flash
<doanac> when using --ubuntu-bootstrap you lose the ability to pass "-s <android serial>"
<sergiusens> doanac: which one?
<sergiusens> doanac: oh, let me fix that
<doanac> sorry, i only tested our traditional stuff yesterday
<sergiusens> doanac: np, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/common_options_ubuntu_system/+merge/179491
<doanac> sergiusens: i'll give it a quick test now
<doanac> sergiusens: so "--wipe" isn't needed/supported for the --ubuntu-bootstrap option?
<sergiusens> doanac: feel free to HApprove once feeling good ... --wipe is the default
<doanac> sergiusens: ah. okay
<sergiusens> doanac: there is no optional --wipe there :-)
<doanac> cool. I'll patch utah for that then. thanks
<balloons> plars, yea, the rss reader stuff is a tough nut to crack as development is still very active
<plars> balloons: this one looks like it just hit some data it was having trouble converting to ascii, maybe just a different rss feed would help?
<iBelieve> Where can I find the meeting logs from yesterday's File Manager meeting? I don't see any meetings at all since August 2nd in http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-touch-meeting/2013/
<iBelieve> mhall119, do you know where I can find meeting logs from yesterday? ^^^
<balloons> iBelieve, how's the action dialog fixes for file manager coming along?
<iBelieve> balloons, I think they're fixed. I just switched to developing on 13.10, so I need to install autopilot to check. I'll let you know in a minute
<balloons> iBelieve, excellent. I'm happy to approve / test  / and push
<doanac> sergiusens: sorry. I should just test this end-to-end. but there's a new problem with --ubuntu-bootstrap:
<doanac> ERROR:phablet-flash:'module' object has no attribute 'ubuntu_recovery_script'
<pulu90> Hello. Is here someone who has been able to install touch on Desire Z?
<pulu90> I think I'm doing what it says here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/flipped_vision
<pulu90> but my screen stays very blank after boot
<iBelieve> balloons, the one test I just ran (copy file just passed), I'll run them all and let you know
<iBelieve> balloons,  ** the one test I just ran (copy file) just passed, I'll run them all and let you know
<Saviq> plars, asac, no input goes through to unity8 tests
<Saviq> mterry is filing a bug
<Saviq> for autopilot
<Saviq> it might also be somewhere lower in the stack
<plars> Saviq: just on mako though? It seems the tests passed on maguro
<Saviq> plars, yeah
<mterry> Saviq, plars: bug 1210596
<ubot5> bug 1210596 in Autopilot "Touch broken on nexus4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210596
<Chocanto> balloons: We can start wrinting test for the pdf viewer
<balloons> iBelieve, :-) mp when your ready
<balloons> Chocanto, sweet!
<Saviq> mterry, thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, thanks for walking me through debugging it.  Not used to the touch stack
<balloons> Chocanto, so let's go look at the outstanding bugs for tests and docviewer quickly
<Chocanto> balloons: We can do 3 tests
<iBelieve> balloons, what does "mp" mean?
<balloons> iBelieve, merge proposal :-p
<balloons> Chocanto, ok, so I want to see everything we can do to confirmed, and the rest to blocked to make it obvious
<iBelieve> balloons, ah. Anyway, 3 tests failed with this error: State not found for class with name 'ActionSelectionPopover' and id '31'.
<Chocanto> balloons: You have all tests here too : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-docviewer-development
<Chocanto> balloons: ok :)
<balloons> Chocanto, true true.. I guess we can't set the bugs to blocked :-)
<Chocanto> balloons: Yes ^^'
<Chocanto> I don't really know which status put
<iBelieve> balloons, do you know why that is happening? Here is the traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5967005/
<balloons> iBelieve, we JUST launched integration bits for action popovers into the sdk itself, which will be nice. That said, push your branch if you need help. The 'ActionSelectionPopover' code is in your emulators.py file
<balloons> iBelieve, ohh, that's different than I expected
<iBelieve> balloons, I just got a bug email saying LP #1205205 was fixed in the Ubuntu UI tookit. Does that have anything to do with it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205205 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Move the ActionSelectionPopover autopilot emulator from ubuntu-filemanager-app" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205205
<iBelieve> balloons, the branch is lp:~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/sidebar, but it has a lot more than just the tests in it.
<balloons> iBelieve, k
<balloons> iBelieve, yes that's the bug.. but it shouldn't be causing issues, just something to note :-0
<clepto> Hello, i'm trying to create a popup when a button is clicked but i get an error QObject::connect: Cannot connect QQuickShaderEffectSource:: to ShapeItem_QML_41::onImagePropertiesChanged()
<iBelieve> clepto, I get that too, on all popovers, no matter what. I think that is a problem in the SDK. Is it preventing you from doing anything?
<iBelieve> balloons, so what should I do to fix the bug? I'm not familiar enough with the new way of doing autopilot tests
<clepto> iBelieve: it doesn't show my popup correctly but maybe its my fault, i'll check it
<balloons> iBelieve, looking
<iBelieve> clepto, that's most likely it, since I've had trouble getting it to render correctly to. Are you using a column or something? Try anchoring the contents to the top, left, and right of the popover.
<nik90> iBelieve: finally I found you. Did you ping me yesterday?
<iBelieve> nik90, yep
<iBelieve> nik90, about your blog. I can't directly contribute to it since I don't have my own email address and my parents already use the email address for blogging.
<balloons> iBelieve, ohh.. lookey there..
<iBelieve> nik90, would you be able to automatically pull in posts from a wordpress blog, since I have one? Or if you want, I could just email you posts.
<nik90> iBelieve: ah. About importing the posts from wordpress, I can find out if blogger has that facility. Otherwise email would do as well.
<nik90> iBelieve: let me find out and let you know.
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks, and nice blog. Sorry I haven't gotten back to you about it sooner, I've been very busy lately
<nik90> iBelieve: no worries, I understand.
<nik90> iBelieve: I checked out your ubuntu task app. Looking good
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks :) I saw your post on Google+. Looking forward to a review of it!
<nik90> iBelieve: :)
<balloons> iBelieve, I think your autopilot is out of date
<balloons> iBelieve, try updating and try again. I get a different failure than you and the message your getting is from autopilot
<iBelieve> balloons, can't be. Just installed it today from the PPA on 13.10
<iBelieve> balloons, unless I'm not supposed to use the PPA on 13.10?
<balloons> iBelieve, then there's a bug :-) autopilot --version
<nik90> iBelieve: on a quick search on google, I wasn't able to find any importer from wordpress. Can you just send it by email and I will post on your behalf.
<balloons> let's compare
<iBelieve> balloons, 1.3.1+13.10.20130809.4bzr310saucy0
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, I'll email the first post later today
<balloons> iBelieve, indeed I'm still on yesterday: 1.3.1+13.10.20130808bzr307saucy0
<balloons> let me update and see if I hit the bug :-_)
<sergiusens> doanac: sorry, forgot to push share-> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/uibu_script_fixes/+merge/179504
<nik90> balloons: the branch you were waiting on has been merged into sdk. I will check if jenkins find any issues with it.
<balloons> iBelieve, updating.. just to confirm you were running ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager.TestFolderListPage.test_cut_file?
 * balloons pauses update to confirm
<iBelieve> balloons, yes, that is the test
<balloons> k, one sec I will run again and confirm . iBelieve my old traceback is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5967110/
<balloons> although looking at it now, that means I didn't get to your line, heh
<balloons> shoot.. conspiracy shot
<clepto> do we have any tutorial for ubuntu touch sdk and qml?
<balloons> iBelieve, so I helped the test out.. it's clicking the folder too fast on my box and not registering.. anyways, I got your error now
<balloons> iBelieve, so anyways we can workaround it.. the waitFor is intended to wait until the object is good.. we can do our own assert to do the same thing
<iBelieve> balloons, that's interesting about clicking too fast... autopilot has issues clicking the Up button as well - I wonder if it is related?
<iBelieve> balloons, I'll try an assertThat
<balloons> iBelieve, yea, assert that Eventuall(notequals(none)))
<balloons> on the object.. it's the same.. although sorry in this case it's that the visible property goes to false.. so eventually(equals(false)))
<iBelieve> balloons, same error
<balloons> lol, can't be the same error
<iBelieve> balloons, I think I realized what the problem is!
<iBelieve> balloons, Because of changes in the SDK, I had to move the ActionSelectionPopover's into Components, so the instance is probably being deleted when it gets closed
<iBelieve> balloons, that would explain why the state can't be found, because the popover instance got deleted
<balloons> ahh.. it's simply checking for it to go away
<balloons> right
<iBelieve> balloons, so what test should I use instead?
<doanac> sergiusens: thanks. will test shortly.
<balloons> iBelieve, self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_folder_actions_popover, Eventually(Equals(None)))
<clepto> how can i switch view (open a different qml file)?
<iBelieve> balloons, just tried that, it works! thanks for all the help
<balloons> iBelieve, I'm concerned about timing in that testcase still
<balloons> needs something between the cut and the open
<mhall119> iBelieve: I dont think there were meetings yesterday
<balloons> iBelieve, I would add a check in the _do_action_on_file function.. the same check at the bottom.. Make sure that popup is closed
<balloons> can't do anything until it is
<balloons> it works for me after doing that
<iBelieve> mhall119, thanks for info. I was involved in my Showdown app, and totally forgot about the File Manager meeting
<iBelieve> balloons, I'll do that. I just ran all the tests again, and one failed in the _do_action_on_file function, saying that the ActionSelectionPopover was None. Maybe I should add a test to wait for it to open?
<balloons> iBelieve, yes, I like asserting that I get all my objects. self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_folder_actions_popover, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<balloons> making it go away is weird, because normally we use visible, but it makes sense.. it goes away upon close
<iBelieve> balloons, yeah, all the tests pass!
<balloons> iBelieve, :-)
<balloons> time to merge? <3
<iBelieve> balloons, as soon as I set up my user info for bzr, since I recently switched to 13.10
<mamenyaka> can someone help me with flipping? I have eglInitialize(0x1) failed (EGL_BAD_ALLOC)
<iBelieve> balloons, the branch is ready, if you want to review it (though it has a lot of other stuff other than autopilot tests) :https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/sidebar/+merge/178783
<iBelieve> mhall119, I've got 3 merge requests for File Manager, could you review them if you have time?
<iBelieve> mhall119, they are https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/advanced-options/+merge/175440, https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/sidebar/+merge/178783, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix1202819/+merge/178804
<balloons> iBelieve, kk, I'll look at ap tests in a moment
<mhall119> iBelieve: I'm out of town at the XDA conference until next week, sorry
<mhall119> iBelieve: are carlos and arto not reviewing your MPs?
<iBelieve> mhall119, no, they're not. Arto said in the last meeting that he doesn't have much time to follow development except for throwing emails back and forth
<boiko> fginther: hi, is there a way for me to create an account on the jenkins that runs the ubuntu-calculator-app CI and autolanding?
<boiko> fginther: or how do I trigger a rebuild on a failed CI job?
<balloons> iBelieve, does this need to land? https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/advanced-options/+merge/175440
<clepto> My app uses a database to store values but every time I run the app the database is empty (i think), is there any way to not lose the database/
<vladbot> hello
<vladbot> is there anybody out there?
<RobbyF> hi
<matzipan> RobbyF: hi :P
<matzipan> vladbot: is now
<RobbyF> :-] hello
<vladbot> hi
<vladbot> I was just having some problems installing Ubuntu Touch and was looking for help
<RobbyF> which device?
<vladbot> Samsung Galaxy nexus 3
<RobbyF> att?
<vladbot> version 4.3
<RobbyF> I have the same version, I can't get it to work.
<vladbot> crap!
<RobbyF> I was going to try and build it, but i'm no dev.
<vladbot> I was following the wiki instructions and got as far as step 4
<vladbot> it will not accept the command phablet-flash -b
<matzipan> vladbot/robbyF: tried looking into the mailing list?
<matzipan> maybe someone already solved it?
<vladbot> not yet
<RobbyF> I was on the wiki and XDA
<RobbyF> nothing since a month before the flipped images
<vladbot> I may try again in the morning
<matzipan> did so many things change since then?
<vladbot> i don't think so
<vladbot> everything was working fine until the last command to install Touch
<RobbyF> well android is on top of ubuntu now
<matzipan> RobbyF: i know, but it should be bascially the same, shouldn't it?
<RobbyF> let's clarify things here., vladbot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install step 4 on this page?
<vladbot> yes
<vladbot> that is the wiki I used
<RobbyF> that won't work for the S3
<RobbyF> it will only for for the supported devices above step 1
<RobbyF> it needs to be ported.
<aaronbishop> hi
<aaronbishop> is it possible for someone to help me with touch installation?
<vladbot> hey Robby
<vladbot> are you still there?
<aaronbishop> vlad do you know how to install touch?
<aaronbishop> i need help with just one step
<vladbot> i am just in the process of installing
<vladbot> the wiki is working fine until step 4
<vladbot> what step are you on?
<aaronbishop> yeah i don't know where to type in phablet-flash -d
<aaronbishop> through some adb command line?
<vladbot> that seems to be the wrong command
<aaronbishop> "too few arguments"
<vladbot> yes
<vladbot> I am just going through my terminal to find the actual command
<vladbot> :-)
<aaronbishop> i think what we need to do is navigate to the tools directory of the adb
<aaronbishop> via terminal
<vladbot> try the following command:  phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<matzipan> isn'tisnt' phablet-flash a separate tool?
<aaronbishop> don't really know.
<vladbot> yes, but with the command it should detect your device, download the correct version of tourch and execute the install
<aaronbishop> you have to download touch?
<aaronbishop> i thought it came preloaded
<vladbot> i thought so too, but it didn't work
<vladbot> it seems you have to download it
<vladbot> have you tried the command?
<aaronbishop> the flash command?
<aaronbishop> yes
<vladbot> and?
<aaronbishop> i get "too few arguments"
<vladbot> did you try the one I gave you?
<aaronbishop> how sure are you about it? because fucking up can brick the phone..
<wilee-nilee> !language | aaronbishop
<ubot5> aaronbishop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vladbot> not that sure
<aaronbishop> fair enough..
<vladbot> I don't mind bricking it
<vladbot> You can always restore
<aaronbishop> true
<aaronbishop> hey i tried it, it seems to be working.
<aaronbishop> ahh
<vladbot> :-)
<aaronbishop> it asked if i was sure
<aaronbishop> i said yes
<aaronbishop> it says device not found..
<vladbot> is your device connected in USB debug mode?
<aaronbishop> its on the bootloader screen
<aaronbishop> unlocked
<aaronbishop> and yes when it was on android it was in debug mode
<vladbot> adb devices command should show you if you have a device connected
<aaronbishop> but now its on the bootloader
<aaronbishop> it showed no device
<vladbot> you have to start up the device not on the bootloader
<aaronbishop> so on android?
<aaronbishop> oh yes
<aaronbishop> i read the touch/install wrong
<aaronbishop> must NOT be in bootloader screen
<aaronbishop> i see..
<aaronbishop> okay it shows
<vladbot> try now
<aaronbishop> oooo its doing things :D
<aaronbishop> in fact, its 11% done doing things
<aaronbishop> hey
<aaronbishop> thanks for your help
<aaronbishop> help is good.
<vladbot> pleasure
<vladbot> good luck and enjoy the phone
<aaronbishop> what do you do?
<aaronbishop> as in.. is it your job to help here or are you just on here?
<vladbot> i am an Enterprise Architect / geek
<vladbot> you?
<aaronbishop> well as far as occupation im a Social Media Analyst.. but i'm an 18 year old college kid playing with his phone :D
<vladbot> so in other words, you are also a geek
<aaronbishop> if i asked you a couple questions about touch would you know?
<aaronbishop> yes haha
<vladbot> not really.  I am installing it for the first time myself
<aaronbishop> for sure.
<aaronbishop> it will automatically associate itself with the cell towers i normally use with tmobile, and my phone number though
<aaronbishop> right?
<vladbot> it should, although you may have to go and input APN settings manually
<aaronbishop> no idea what APN is
<aaronbishop> i tend to learn these things as i go
<vladbot> If you didn't note down the APN settings before you started you can find them online
<aaronbishop> alrighty.
<aaronbishop> do you know anything about getting LTE on nexus 4? I heard it's possible.
<vladbot> APN settings tell the phone which cell provider to use and how to connect
<aaronbishop> sounds relevant to getting LTE
<vladbot> I am afraid not
<aaronbishop> fair enough
<aaronbishop> any ease of use features built into Ubuntu that work will Touch?
<aaronbishop> you know; how mac works perfect with iphone and whatnot?
<aaronbishop> work with* touch
<vladbot> well as far as Linux goes Ubuntu is my favorite and it really works well
<vladbot> Touch is a cut down version of the operating system for mobile
<aaronbishop> same here, i keep a dual boot but i find myself on ubuntu much more often
<vladbot> I have all three main Operating Systems
<aaronbishop> what're the other two?
<vladbot> Actually four, but if I had to pay for one I woul be running Ubuntu
<aaronbishop> i just run Ubuntu and W7
<vladbot> I have Mac, Windows, Linux (Ubuntu) and Chrome
<aaronbishop> All on one system?
<vladbot> :-)
<aaronbishop> nice.
<vladbot> no; on four differnt machines
<aaronbishop> I was gonna say, apparently I can only have 5 partitions and ubuntu takes up two and windows one or do
<aaronbishop> one or two*
<aaronbishop> I wanted to put 3 or 4 on one system :p
<vladbot> you could run all of them as virtual machines
<aaronbishop> true
<vladbot> that way you could have all four in one
<aaronbishop> so the process finished, but i got a couple errors
<aaronbishop> "WARNING:phablet-flash:The device needs to have a clockwork mod recovery image (or one that supports extendedcommands) in place for the provisioning to work"
<aaronbishop> then
<aaronbishop> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait error: device not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb reboot recovery' returned non-zero exit status 1
<aaronbishop> any ideas?
<aaronbishop> wait so the command you gave me
<aaronbishop> it just downloaded it onto my computer?
<aaronbishop> didn't put it on the device?
<vladbot> what device do you have?
<aaronbishop> nexus 4
<vladbot> I have the older version.  I am now trying the manual installation as per the Wiki instructions
<aaronbishop> alright
<aaronbishop> ill try it too haha
<aaronbishop> how do i tell what cdimage is for my hardware
<aaronbishop> it gives the example of nexus 7.
<aaronbishop> but .
<aaronbishop> N4..
<aaronbishop>  saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img   maybe?
<aaronbishop> the name of mine is mako i think
<aaronbishop> nvm i think i figured out which one
<aaronbishop> any luck vladbot?
<vladbot> yes that is correct
<vladbot> No luck.  Had to do another factory reset
<vladbot> I am supposed to be on vacation and it is 02:20 in the morning here
<vladbot> I might just go to sleep and continue tomorrow after the beach
<aaronbishop> It wants me to copy files while it's in recovery mode, yet when it's in recovery adb cannot contact it.
<vladbot> similar problem here
<vladbot> you have to copy the files before it is in recovery mode
<vladbot> I think that is a mistake with the instructions
<aaronbishop> I did that..
<aaronbishop> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<aaronbishop> this sucks.
<aaronbishop> I'm going to get 13.10
<aaronbishop> haha
<vladbot> here is a good video to watch ; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnS19EPnezo
<vladbot> i discovered that the command is actually phablet-flash -b -l
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-10
<Tassadar_> does anybody here have the new N7, flo? Could you please give me output of commands "dmesg" and "cat /proc/iomem"?
<RobbyF> Tassadar_, someone might in #android
<Tassadar_> RobbyF: thanks, I'll try it
<ThatTomPerson> Hey Guys
<TQuid> Evening
<ThatTomPerson> still morning here
<ThatTomPerson> Anyone here that can help me with flashing the ubuntu rom onto my n4?
<ThatTomPerson> :(
<TQuid> I mourn your lack of help. Alas, I"m just getting here myself and don't have a Nexus device I want to sacrifice. Just a Galaxy Tab 7 Plus, I think.
<c-lOw> Hello. I'm very interested in trying out ubuntu-touch on my phone, however I don't own a nexus. Is there a list of unofficially supported phones or something like that?
<TQuid> c-IOw: I just looked earlier today, the only official list seems to be the Nexi.
<TQuid> I'll wager people are trying on other devices too, though.
<c-lOw> TQuid: what about a non-official list?
<c-lOw> do you know of any?
<TQuid> I think just Googling is your best bet there . . . maybe xda-developers forums?
<ThatTomPerson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ThatTomPerson> galaxy tab 7.7 is in there
<c-lOw> I was looking around at xda-developers, I found out that some devices are partially supported. However I wondering if did anybody compile a list of those partially supported devices.
<c-lOw> Thanks anyway :-)
<c-lOw> ThatTomPerson: thank you!
<ThatTomPerson> np
<TQuid> Ah, I'm a dolt and didn't read the rest of that page.
<TQuid> Thanks!
<anmol> sir there is a problem while flashing
<anmol> error
<anmol> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable      The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.  Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com File download failed for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130808/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip to /home/dell/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130808/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<anmol> please help
<RobbyF> phablet-flash cdimage-touch < worked for me
<anmol> what should i write interminal now?
<RobbyF> phablet-flash cdimage-touch <
<anmol> my device is nexus 4
<RobbyF> yup
<anmol> please tell me exactly .. i couldnt understand
<anmol> its givin error
<anmol> usage: phablet-flash [-h] [-d {mako,maguro,manta,grouper}] [-s SERIAL]                      [--alternate-settings ALTERNATE_SETTINGS]                      [--no-device-validate] [-b] [-D] [--wipe] [--legacy]                      [--list-revisions] [--series SERIES]                      [-r REVISION | -l | -p BASE_PATH | -u URI | --pending]                      [--ubuntu-bootstrap]
<RobbyF> update your stuff
<RobbyF> upgrade
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get upgrade phablet-flash
<anmol> okay
<anmol> it as been kept back the phablet-flash
<anmol> not updates
<anmol> Robby what should i do now brodr!
<RobbyF> you have an older version, update and upgrade
<RobbyF> then flash with cdimage-touch as i said above.
<anmol> robby what files i need for manual installation?
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<RobbyF> scroll down for instructions.
 * RobbyF is off to bed.
<anmol> thnx Robby :)
<anmol> file download failed :'( but i have both files !!!!!
<Xyverz> anybody got Ubuntu Touch working on the new Nexus 7 (flo) ?
<anmol> problemmm   HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable      The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.  ERROR:phablet-flash:Checksum does not match after download for /home/dell/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130808/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip and hash 0c147d121853ab28c0f8de49cfb05cee5559bedeec1451181916aeaad3442825
<anmol> my device nexus 4
<anmol> pleasee help
<anmol> anybody??????
<TobiH8> Try phablet-flash -b or if you have already Ubuntu Touch update via Terminal
<anmol> usage: phablet-flash [-h]  ... phablet-flash: error: too few arguments
<anmol> it says this
<bef0rd> try adding some arguments
<TobiH8> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<anmol> which arguments?
<anmol> ok
<TobiH8> does this work for you?
<Xyverz> can somebody tell me where I'd find touch for the new Nexus 7? The Devices page doesn't look like it's been updated in a LONG time...
<anmol> problem installing ubuntu touch
<anmol> ERROR:phablet-flash:Checksum does not match after download for /home/dell/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130808/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img and hash 0e4c7bbec0fe9194b0057083decc9603e091c6a8bf83616a26ebbfa5e177ac9b
<anmol> used phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<anmol> please tell what to do
<anmol> anyone?
<anmol> hey any one?
<anmol> hey guys help me!!!!
<anmol> problem!!!!!
<anmol> Resolving cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)... 91.189.92.164, 2001:67c:1360:8c01::20, 2001:67c:1360:8c01::21, ... Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)|91.189.92.164|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable      The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.  ERROR:phablet-flash:Checksum does not match after download for /home/dell/Downloads/phablet-f
<anmol> please help
<anmol> checksum problem
<anmol> anyone?
<Nimble> I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 but when it comes to using "phablet-flash" I get an error
<Nimble> nevermind, factory reset fixed it
<iKillCypher> hello guys Im actually thinking of porting ubuntu to my phone :)
<iKillCypher> is there anyone here?
<iKillCypher> :S
<iKillCypher> any idea how to port?
<Wufu> Hey, im trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. But i get this error when i phablet flash it.... phablet-flash: error: too few arguments - Any one that can help me?
<iKillCypher> I want to port it to my device
<iKillCypher> Im confused as I can build cm10.1 just fine
<iKillCypher> so Im wondering what I else I need
<iKillCypher> if anyone is here ping me ty I really need help regrading porting Ubuntu Touch to my Device
<Wufu> Hey, im trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. But i get this error when i phablet flash it.... phablet-flash: error: too few arguments - Any one that can help me?
<Nimble> wufu
<Wufu> Yes
<Nimble> they made some changes to phablet-flash
<Nimble> I figured it out the hard way just now :)
<Nimble> try phablet-flash -h
<Nimble> iKillCypher, there is a guide for porting
<Nimble> but I'm not sure how up to date it is
<iKillCypher> Nimble, I can build cyanogenmod 10.1 just fine
<Nimble> then ubuntu touch should work
<Wufu> Nimble - think i got it thanks <3
<Nimble> np wufu
<iKillCypher> but I want to port it ? how
<iKillCypher> the porting guide is not so detail
<Nimble> you might find that clockworkmod has some issues with the new phablet-flash
<Nimble> I found that I had to manually apply the zips in it
<Nimble> armel first and then armhf
<iKillCypher> Nimble, so where do I start ?
<Nimble> iKillCypher, sorry, I don't know
<Nimble> I've never ported
<iKillCypher> Enabling a new device ?
<Nimble> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<iKillCypher> well I need someone to guide me
<iKillCypher> lol o.o
<Nimble> I'm as clueless as you here
<Nimble> actually since you've built cyanogenmod once, you're doing better than me
<iKillCypher> o.O
<iKillCypher> so I will wait for someone here to help me out
<iKillCypher> :S damn why isnt any one talking at all
<Wufu> GSM/3g is that not working on the Nexus 4 yet?
<Nimble> I managed to get a phone call
<Nimble> and a text message
<Nimble> but I haven't tried data yet
<iKillCypher> o.o damn I want to port to my device badly
<iKillCypher> and no one is helping :(
<Wufu> Well i cant get a signal on it... Did i do something wronge?
<Nimble> hm
<Nimble> not sure
<Nimble> what device are you using?
<Wufu> Nexus 4
<Nimble> odd
<Nimble> all I did was flash the armel zip and then the armhf zip
<Nimble> I used the cdimage-touch
<Wufu> same
 * iKillCypher is sad :(
<iKillCypher> damn I really want to use Ubuntu Touch for my device
<Nimble> sorry iKillCypher
<Nimble> what device do you have?
<iKillCypher> yuga ?
<iKillCypher> sony xerpia z
<MayorSheFF> Hi.
<Nimble> hm
<Nimble> well, you might have to wait a bit
<Nimble> or try to figure it out yourself
<MayorSheFF> Could I ask some question?
<Nimble> I see other xperias in the list so it should be possible
<Nimble> hi MayorSheFF, you already asked one so you might as well ask another
<Nimble> :)
<iKillCypher> well yeah I really want to port and contribute to development
<iKillCypher> any idea when the developers will arrive ?
<Nimble> nope
<Nimble> you might have better luck on the xda forums for your device
<MayorSheFF> Ok. Can I download ubuntu for phone?
<Nimble> sure
<iKillCypher> well Nimble I believe someone here can help better
<Nimble> iKillCypher, alright
<Nimble> ultimately it is your time
<MayorSheFF> Please, tell me. Can I download ubuntu for phone?
<Nimble> MayorSheFF, yes, you can
<MayorSheFF> Please, tell me. When?
<Nimble> right now
<MayorSheFF> I have no good English. Sorry for it.
<MayorSheFF> May be right now.
<Nimble> what phone do you have?
<MayorSheFF> I have iPhone and HTC.
<Nimble> you won't be able to install it on the iPhone, but maybe the HTC
<Nimble> which HTC?
<MayorSheFF> I have the HTC Desire X.
<iKillCypher> did you port it over?
<Nimble> is there a difference between the HTC Desire X, Z, and S?
<MayorSheFF> I don't know it very well. I try to see it now.
<MayorSheFF> It is a little difference.
<iKillCypher> :S im dying here learning how to port it
<MayorSheFF> It is a little difference between the HTC Desire X and Z.
<MayorSheFF> NImble, please help me.
<Nimble> MayorSheFF, the desire x doesn't seem to be supported at the moment
<Nimble> do you know if you can run cyanogenmod 10.1 on it?
<MayorSheFF> I don't know about cyanogenmod.
<MayorSheFF> Could you give me some link for downloading ubuntu for phone?
<Nimble> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Nimble> for devices that aren't the nexus 4/7/10 or galaxy nexus, you can check on this list
<Nimble> the desire x isn't there
<Nimble> it doesn't mean that it won't work
<Nimble> someone might not have ported it yet
<Nimble> but I don't know if it's possible to do with your device
<Nimble> you need to be able to install custom roms and cyanogenmod 10.1 needs to be able to run on your phone
<Nimble> if those two things are possible, you can install ubuntu touch
<Nimble> theoretically
<iKillCypher> Nimble, I will wait for someone who is a developer to help me out
<iKillCypher> brb booting into Ubuntu
<MayorSheFF> Ok. Thank you very much. I will try to install those.
<anmol> hey problem installling ubuntu touch
<anmol>  phablet-flash cdimage-touch INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as mako INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /home/dell/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130808 INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /home/dell/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130808 INFO:urllib3.connectionpool:Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com INFO:phablet-flash:Downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-p
<anmol> checksum doesnt matches!!!
<anmol> please help
<anmol> can anyone tell me please?
<smartboyhw> anmol, try again?
<mapreri> Hi! I'm trying to install utouch on my nexus 4, so I'm following wiki.u.c/Touch/Install. There is wite to run "phablet-flash -b", syntax not recognized by phablet-flash. Lookin to `phablet-flash -h` I probably the command to run is `phablet-flash cdimage-touch`. Can someone confirm it?
<ogra_> yeah
<mapreri> (note: I've already onlocked the bootloader, but it's not rooted)
<ogra_> sergiusens, how about updating the docs :)
<mapreri> gema: thank you :)
<gema> mapreri: not sure why, but any time ;)
<mapreri> Caution: I try to flash utouch on a stock nexus 4 (only unlock the bootloader) and obtain: WARNING:phablet-flash:The device needs to have a clockwork mod recovery image (or one that supports extendedcommands) in place for the provisioning to work
<mapreri> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait
<mapreri> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait complete
<mapreri> error: device not found
<mapreri> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /sdcard/' returned non-zero exit status 255
<mapreri> probably you want to update the docs at wiki.u.c/Touch/Devices
<Wufu> hey, i installede ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 but i cant get it to find any network with my simcard. any one that can help?
<Wufu> hey, i installede ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 but i cant get it to find any network with my simcard. any one that can help?
<jrei> hi
<jrei> anyone here who works on the calendar
<jrei> anyone alive?
<ikillcypher> hello how do I port over my device ?
<ikillcypher> anyone here developer ?
<jrei> ubuntu touch teams is currently not available, please hold ...
<jrei> at least noone fliched for the last 30 min
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> oh well I will wait
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, jrei you came at a Saturday, which is when the Ubuntu Touch team normally go for holidays:P
<smartboyhw> So, probably come back at Monday will be a better choice
<smartboyhw> But, I thought ogra_ will always be here..
<jrei> jea I like weekends too
<ikillcypher> :( damn
<jrei> but there was a chance that there is a team member without a privat live ;)
<ikillcypher> so no one can help me out in porting it to my device?
<jrei> sorry
<smartboyhw> jrei, what is your problem?
<smartboyhw> Look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, ^
<smartboyhw> jrei, Ubuntu Calendar Developers can be contacted through https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev
<jrei> smartboyhw, thanks I will  go there
<jrei> ok i was there
<jrei> I am just trying to figure out the ubuntu development structure so that I can contribute
<smartboyhw> jrei, maybe you should subscribe to the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<smartboyhw> And ask:)
<smartboyhw> jrei, if you want to contributte
<smartboyhw> Check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app
<Alex___> hi there
<smartboyhw> This is a number of bugs you can fix;)
<jrei> I will
<smartboyhw> jrei, read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<jrei> I did
<ikillcypher> well the tutorial isnt that clear
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, for instance? What's your issue?
<ikillcypher> well likw how do I port do I build cyanogenmod 10.1 ?
<ikillcypher> then do what
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, what device are you going to port?
<ikillcypher> yuga
<ikillcypher> xerpia z
<jrei> I am not yet shure how to get the trunk of the calendar souce, and debug an run it
<jrei> if it even is possible without a device
<smartboyhw> jrei, to get trunk, install bzr （sudo apt-get install bzr) and run bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<jrei> k
<smartboyhw> jrei, for debugging, I suggest you use the Ubuntu SDK
<jrei> got that
<smartboyhw> jrei, Ubuntu SDK installation instructions available at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, does it have cyanogenmod 10.1 available?
<ikillcypher> yup
<smartboyhw> gd
<ikillcypher> yeah so what do I have to do next
<ikillcypher> help me out mate :P
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, install the packages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Set_up_your_development_environment
<ikillcypher> so I have to build cyanogenmod 10.1 or have the source here no ?
<ikillcypher> I strongly believe I dont need cyanogenmod 10.1 right?
<ikillcypher> as in the source
<ikillcypher> since I will be using ubunti
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, I know, you need the cyanogenmod CODE
<smartboyhw> Not installing it, no worries:P
<ikillcypher> so I dont need cyanogenmod 10.1 source on my ubuntu right ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, source yes...
<smartboyhw> Only the source
<ikillcypher> so I need to checkout cyanogenmod ?
<ikillcypher> 10.1
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, yes
<ikillcypher> D: ? 20GB OMG
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, uh yep:)
<ikillcypher> well dont make sense dude
<ikillcypher> since Im checking out ubuntu source as well right ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, after you check it out, you will be running a breakfast command. Then you get to do the Ubuntu bits
<smartboyhw> But make sure you DO install all the development tools
<smartboyhw> And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_1_-_Desktop_Setup
<ikillcypher> just a quick question
<ikillcypher> so I follow the tutorial till http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_yuga < breakfast ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, here's what you need to do really
<ikillcypher> well I have build cyanogenmod before so not really an issue just want to port it over for my device
<smartboyhw> Install the tools
<ikillcypher> <smartboyhw> And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_1_-_Desktop_Setup ?
<smartboyhw> Run phablet-dev-bootstrap
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, that's required for "repo" command
<smartboyhw> After phablet-dev-boostra
<smartboyhw> p
<smartboyhw> source build/envsetup.sh
<smartboyhw> breakfast yuga
<ikillcypher> ok so first I follow <ikillcypher> so I follow the tutorial till http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_yuga < breakfast ?  or no ?
<smartboyhw> Then repo sync (to get Cyanogenmod bids)
<smartboyhw> *bits
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, no
<smartboyhw> phablet-dev-bootstrap (get the Ubuntu bits)-> source build/envsetup.sh -> breakfast yuga -> repo sync (the CM bits)
<ikillcypher> the repo sync will connect to a special cm10.1 which is ubuntu type ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, uh, the Ubuntu type is done in phablet-dev-bootstrap
<smartboyhw> repo sync does the CM
<ikillcypher> ok so after that what happens ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, follow the steps starting from v
<smartboyhw> v
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Retrieving_the_proprietary_blobs_from_Android
<smartboyhw> (Sorry for the extra v(s):P)
<ikillcypher> you ported before ?
<smartboyhw> You retrieve the proprietary blobs
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, NO:P
<ikillcypher> so how did you know all this ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, from the wiki page:P
<smartboyhw> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<smartboyhw> I tried once before
<smartboyhw> But after all, the device wasn't what I'm using anyway
<ikillcypher> so did it work?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, if you are porting a device that wasn't yours, it won't work, trust me
<ikillcypher> huh ?!
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, you are using Xperia Z so you're fine:)
<ikillcypher> I dont get you
<ikillcypher> what you meant it wasnt mine
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, like I'm trying to port a Sony device when I actually use a Samsung
<smartboyhw> :PO
<smartboyhw> You get what I mean
<smartboyhw> You are OK
<ikillcypher> oh lol that is stupid of cause I have the device with me
<smartboyhw> See?
<ikillcypher> well so when you ported did it work?
<ikillcypher> no/yes?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, I gave up in the middle since I have no time (I'm an active Ubuntu contributor in other areas)
<ikillcypher> oh lol so you are a developer?
<ikillcypher> smartboy ^^
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, applying to be (a Kubuntu Developer)
<smartboyhw> And also an active QA tester
<ikillcypher> so pretty much everything you said should work fine ? and I should able to boot ubuntu touch on my device
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, it SHOULD
<smartboyhw> :)
<ikillcypher> :(
<jrei> where can I fined planed features of a core app?
<jrei> is there something like a backlog
<jrei> I am new to launchpad projects
<smartboyhw> jrei, a blueprint?
<smartboyhw> jrei, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+spec/initial-calendar-development
<jrei> maybe
<smartboyhw> jrei, look at above link
<jrei> the link is broken
<smartboyhw> jrei, :O
<smartboyhw> The wiki needs an update..
<jrei> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-calendar-development
<smartboyhw> jrei, yeah, that:P
<ikillcypher> smartboy so I start of by following
<ikillcypher> <smartboyhw> *bits
<ikillcypher> <smartboyhw> ikillcypher, no
<ikillcypher> whoops
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, ?
<smartboyhw> You start off by installing all the prerequisities
<ikillcypher> <smartboyhw> And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_1_-_Desktop_Setup ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, yeah
<ikillcypher> you guys dont use java at all right?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, we do
<smartboyhw> openjdk-6-java?
<ikillcypher> o.O applications?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, oh, openjdk-6-jdk
<jrei> is there a youtube video to undestand launchpad ;)
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, sudo apt-get install git gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential \
<smartboyhw>   zip bzr curl libc6-dev libncurses5-dev:i386 x11proto-core-dev \
<smartboyhw>   libx11-dev:i386 libreadline6-dev:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 \
<smartboyhw>   libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 tofrodos \
<smartboyhw>   python-markdown libxml2-utils xsltproc zlib1g-dev:i386 schedtool
<ikillcypher> ok I will try it right now see if im able to port
<smartboyhw> And sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<ikillcypher> o.O what about
<ikillcypher> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, and that
<smartboyhw> And install the tools
<smartboyhw> jrei, I don't think so:P
<ikillcypher> phablet tools are ubuntu os right ?
<jrei> ok, there are no blueprints for the calendar app
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, yes
<smartboyhw> jrei, oh:(
<smartboyhw> Weird team:P
<jrei> or I am blind
<smartboyhw> jrei, no https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-calendar-development
<smartboyhw> That is a valid blueprint
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw, I actually done with step 1 ? so now do I  head back to the porting guide ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, yeah
<smartboyhw> Have you installed all those things I listed above?
<smartboyhw> And I'm sorry, I have to sleepnow:P
<ikillcypher> nope going to now o.o
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, good
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw,
<ikillcypher> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ikillcypher> blah I will do this tomorrow :(
<ikillcypher> Im going to learn Java now
<jrei> I think I am still missing a level of information about the planed result
<Cantide> mhall119, may i trouble you for a minute?
<Cantide> oh, i may have found what i'm looking for..
<clepto> Hello, if I want to create a popup to appear to the center of the page what I should put to PopupUtils.open() second arg?
<iBelieve> Can I port Ubuntu Touch to a device using Ubuntu 13.10? The Porting wiki page makes it sound like I must using 13.04 or lower.
<Alex___> Seems the Manual Installation guide on the wiki.ubuntu.com is not correct - you can not make adb push command after adb reboot recovery because there is no any operating system loaded
<Alex___> Make sense?
<ikillcypher> o.O
<ikillcypher> iBelieve, I think the latest Ubuntu is 13.10 as of now
<ikillcypher> so when you port and flash to a device it should be 13.10 if Im not wrong
<iBelieve> ikillcypher, in the PortingFlippedInProgress wiki page it says "For development you can run any 64-bit Desktop version of Ubuntu between 12.04 LTS and 13.04. "?
<ikillcypher> it might be updated
<ikillcypher> I doubt it
<ikillcypher> wait a min isnt Ubuntu on 13.04
<iBelieve> ikillcypher, Ubuntu 13.04 is the current version, 13.10 is the development version.
<ikillcypher> oh yeah so it should be 13.10
<ikillcypher> you can try it out as Im porting too
<iBelieve> ikillcypher, I guess I'll try using 13.10 and see if it works.
<iBelieve> Do you know if I'm supposed to be using the Porting or PortingFlippedInProgress page?
<ikillcypher> :)
<ikillcypher> what ? PortingFLippedInProgress ?
<iBelieve> ikillcypher, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting - which one should I be using?
<ikillcypher> Porting no idea what is the other one tho
<annerajb> hello
<annerajb> has someone been able to get ubuntu touch running on a phone with less than 918MB of /data???
<annerajb> oops i dc
<ikillcypher> annerajb, you can try see how it works
<ikillcypher> I think the minimum requires is 512 ram
<annerajb> ikillcypher, i tried it runs out of space after installing the rootfs
<ikillcypher> o.O what device
<annerajb> ikillcypher, i had to delete /usr/share/doc and a bunch of files before flashing
<ikillcypher> did you port it ?
<annerajb> epicmtd
<annerajb> yes
<ikillcypher> o.o so what happens ?
<Cantide> RAM or storage? 'o'
<ikillcypher> did you delete your cache or factory reset ?
<annerajb> well it boots with like 300k left and cant run anything because of file system space error. storage
<annerajb> yes both before flashing the rootfs
<annerajb> ikillcypher, any idea of what i can delete on the rootfs to save space. I was thinking of reducing the swap. But I figure that would make it super slow since it only has 10mb of ram free.
<annerajb> ikillcypher, other option would be having the rootfs on the sdcard thought that would require a lot of change
<ikillcypher> I really have no idea mate are you able to run cm 10.1 without any storage issue ?
<ikillcypher> what did you do to get this storage error
<annerajb> sudo apt-get upgrade: E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)
<annerajb> E: IO Error saving source cache
<annerajb> where in here i can get the latest rootfs? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/
<skoczo> hi. I have nexus 4 with android and i want to try ubuntu. I stuck on phablet-flash command.
<skoczo> phablet-flash -d mako -b usage: phablet-flash [-h]  ... phablet-flash: error: argument : invalid choice: 'mako' (choose from 'cdimage-touch', 'cdimage-legacy', 'ubuntu-system', 'community')
<ikillcypher> any developers here?
<skoczo> there is some change in phablet-flash command but i cant find instructions how to use :/
<Rttommy> Hi, I'm starting a little program to enter the app showdown, and I have some beginners questons about my qml code. Is this the right place?
<sergiusens> skoczo: did you see the email that wen to the mailig list?
<sergiusens> skoczo: phablet-flash cdimage-touch .... that's what you want
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, developer?
<iBelieve> Rttommy, #ubuntu-app-devel might be better
<ikillcypher> o.o
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: a big depends and I'm feeling very lazy today :-)
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/pzhlznxewe8rbfbthyyw
<ikillcypher> see that
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: is yuga on cyanogenmod and does it have a 10.2 branch?
<ikillcypher> 10.1 yes
<ikillcypher> 10.2 yes
<ikillcypher> isnt ubuntu-touch 10.1 ?
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: yes, it's 10.1 ... but the phablet-saucy branch is 10.1.2 (still 10.1)
<sergiusens> just looking you error is something else
<ikillcypher> yeah
<ikillcypher> huh ?
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: urllib2.HTTPError: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<ikillcypher> yup no clue wtf is that shit
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: I get that from github when I abuse their webservice
<ikillcypher> so what should I do ?
<ikillcypher> any idea ?
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: I have something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5971122/
<sergiusens> let me breakfast yuga
<ikillcypher> what is that
<ikillcypher> O.O
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: breakfast yuga? It's what you did in your pastebin ;-)
<ikillcypher> no I meant the github gives me 403
<ikillcypher> try breakfast yuga see if it works for you
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: http://developer.github.com/v3/rate_limit/
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: see if you are getting the 403 due to a rate limit
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, http://pastie.org/private/hktmxrhkq1o50bisiojhpg
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: the ratelimit is a http call
<sergiusens> nevermind
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: breakfast yuga works for me
<sergiusens> I'm guessing you hit the ratelimit
<sergiusens> so either you wait
<ikillcypher> build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/sony/yuga/cm.mk]]: "vendor/sony/qcom-common/qcom-common-vendor.mk" does not exist.  Stop.
<ikillcypher> what is that ?
<sergiusens> or create a github user and ser your .netrc
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: that's because your previous sync went wrong
<ikillcypher> yeah I cant repo sync too
<ikillcypher> since it cant breakfast
<ikillcypher> so what should I do
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: rm .repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml and you should be able to repo sync and start over with breakfast again
<ikillcypher> remove that?
<ikillcypher> o.O
<ikillcypher> ok so once I remove it
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: you are welcome to look at it's contents
<ikillcypher> I repo sync and then breakfast ?
<ikillcypher> should work?
<Zorthos> Hey guys, why does the install for Maguro want you to push to sdcard when it doesn't have one?
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: there are manu ways to do this
<ikillcypher> well I followed the ubuntu tutorial
<sergiusens> Zorthos: the 'sdcard' is a virtual entry... it's just like android
<ikillcypher> they said breakfast then repo sync
<ikillcypher> which is why I did not get it
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: who is they? breakfast accomplishes the same thing for a bootstrap... but once that's done, repo sync regularly
<sergiusens> to get the new stuff
<ikillcypher> o.O but it cant get the vendor/sony/qcom-common
<ikillcypher> tutorial of porting
<Zorthos> sergiusens: my drivers must be proken then, as every time I try and install it can't push to it.
<sergiusens> Zorthos: how are you doing it?
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, the breakfast in yuga is broken or seems like this
<ikillcypher> the vendor/sony/qcom-common needs to be added manuelly in roomservice
<Zorthos> The auto install, "phablet-touch cdimage-touch -b", it goes to recovery then fails to push to sdcard, then softlocks the phone
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: jsut finished here, seems it is
<ikillcypher> huh?
<Zorthos> Oh yeah, and then when it's in recovery I can't push to it anymore
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: noooo
<ikillcypher> running source build/envsetup.sh && breakfast codename
<ikillcypher> build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/sony/yuga/cm.mk]]: "vendor/sony/qcom-common/qcom-common-vendor.mk" does not exist.  Stop.
<ikillcypher> will get me that again
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: do this...
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: cd device/sony/yuga; ./extract-files.sh; cd -; breakfast yuga
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: try that please, I don't have that device so I can't try
<ikillcypher> sony/yuga dont exists
<ikillcypher> o.o
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: device/sony/yuga ? I have it after a clean breakfast
<ikillcypher> what ?! wait
 * sergiusens waits
<ikillcypher> sergiusens,
<ikillcypher> see this
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/oojdbq0lkdp5deqskhg8ig
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: from that pastebin, it is clear that you DID HAVE a device/sony/yuga ... just look at line 8 as evidence
<ikillcypher> yeah anyway I just ran repo sync now
<sergiusens> so now do what I told you to do
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: cd device/sony/yuga; ./extract-files.sh; cd -; breakfast yuga
<annerajb> what's the command to start on ubuntu touch the xserver or w/e equivalent of service lightdm start??
<ikillcypher> well let repo sync to finish up
<sergiusens> you need your device connected and with adb enabled
<ikillcypher> yeah I know that
<ikillcypher> I have built cm10.1 and cm10.2 before
<sergiusens> annerajb: for the phablet user initctl start unity8
<annerajb> thanks
<annerajb> sergiusens, it says unknown job unity8
<sergiusens> annerajb: you have to do it as the phablet user
<ikillcypher> sergiusens,
<annerajb> sergiusens, my shell looks like this phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$  does that mean i am on the phablet user?
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/specob5vphnketbaoohmq
<sergiusens> annerajb: yes, how did you get there?
<annerajb> adb shell -> ubuntu_chroot shell -> initctl start unity8
<sergiusens> annerajb: oh, wait, you are on unflipped?
<annerajb> it appears so?
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: if you already built cyanogenmod, just copy that directory over...
<sergiusens> seems the setup is broken for yuga
<sergiusens> annerajb: well yeah, if you are on unflipeed you need to as root do, initctl start ubuntu-session
<annerajb> sergiusens, btw this rootfs is from like a month ago not sure if there is a latest one
<ikillcypher> sergiusens,
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ repo sync
<ikillcypher> Fetching projects: 100% (119/119)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-saucy
<ikillcypher> fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-saucy
<annerajb> sergiusens, should i be on flipped or unflipped?
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, any idea what is wron
<ikillcypher> where did that dude went of to
<annerajb> his probably working :P give him a break he should come back later
<ikillcypher> fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-saucy :(
<ikillcypher> whyyyy
<ikillcypher> anyone else know ?
<ikillcypher> o.o
<annerajb> i can try helping ya ikillcypher can you paste bin more of the lines displayed on the screen
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/tur8q9lsrywvbljvd2t9a
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> damn I really need that guy now
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: if that's for your new repos, that would be expected
<sergiusens> annerajb: you should be on flipped
<ikillcypher> so what should I do now ?
<ikillcypher> Fetching projects: 100% (119/119)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-saucy
<ikillcypher> fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-saucy
<ikillcypher> error: Cannot fetch TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_sony
<annerajb> sergiusens, how do i go flipped download a new rootfs?(if so from where and which one)
 * ikillcypher eyes are getting teary
<ikillcypher> it has been more then 36 porting this shit
<ikillcypher> hrs
<wilee-nilee> !language | ikillcypher
<ubot5> ikillcypher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikillcypher> ???
<sergiusens> annerajb: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, any idea what should I do now ?
<ikillcypher> Im really lost here
<ikillcypher> and I want to port it over
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: how good is your makefile editing?
<ikillcypher> not good
<ikillcypher> if you could help me I would be grateful
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: development skills?
<ikillcypher> I know java programming
<ikillcypher> bash not so
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: well I'm signing out soon, so I can't help you all the way
<ikillcypher> well so I give up the porting?
<ikillcypher> I mean is that normal to see or no ?
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: I didn't say that
<ikillcypher> cause those guys at cyanogenmod did not add vendor to automatically grab the vendors
<ikillcypher> which seems to cause huge issues
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: no it's not normal... I have no idea what you are doing to get so much errors, I just did a breakfast and it was flawless
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: nooo
<ikillcypher> build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/sony/yuga/cm.mk]]: "vendor/sony/qcom-common/qcom-common-vendor.mk" does not exist.  Stop.
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: the device/[vendor]/[device] directory has an extract_files.sh which is supposed to setup vendors for you
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: the yugo setup is clearly broken or not mature
<ikillcypher> but it failed
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: can you build plain cyanogenmod for this same device?
<ikillcypher> yes
<ikillcypher> but I have to edit
<ikillcypher> .repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: did you copy vendor/sony from that build tree to this one as I told you to?
<ikillcypher> add <project name="TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_sony" path="vendor/sony" remote="github" />
<ikillcypher> and repo sync
<ikillcypher> then it works on cyanogenmod
<ikillcypher> nope as I only have 10.2 over here
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: does the github TheMuppets repo hold a 10.1 branch?
<ikillcypher> yes
<annerajb> sergiusens, the steps to install the latest rootfs are the same as previous ones factory reset-> install bootstrap -> install daily. IS this done using the same bootstrap as for unflipped? or do i have to change something on my bootstrap to be flipped?
<sergiusens> annerajb: the boot.img's ramdisk needs to be an ubuntu one
<sergiusens> annerajb: there's a link, but I can only IRC now
<sergiusens> so can't find it
<annerajb> do you remember the name of the site so i can search for it or keywords on the page?
<sergiusens> just google touch porting flipped
<annerajb> ok
<sergiusens> there's also an architectural diagram
<annerajb> foudn this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<sergiusens> s/diagram/explanation
<sergiusens> annerajb: that's the one
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: your entry is incomplete
<ikillcypher> nvm dude
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: add <project name="TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_sony" path="vendor/sony" remote="github" revision="cm-10.1" />
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: or whatever revision is appropriate
<ikillcypher> haix
<ikillcypher> can you slap me
<ikillcypher> it has been 36 hours
 * annerajb slaps ikillcypher 
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: if anything the cm.dependencies in device/sony/yuga are incomplete...
<ikillcypher> huh ?
<ikillcypher> Retrieving the proprietary blobs from Android I will do that tomorrow as I have cm10.2 over here
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: the device repo should list all the dependencies for all the branches/repos that are required
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, should I run breakfast again
<ikillcypher> since I ran repo sync
<sergiusens> i wouldn't think you need to
<ikillcypher> there should be an output like cm right ?
<ikillcypher> no ?
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: oh, if the breakfast command never completed successfully, then yes, you need to run it
<ikillcypher> yup
<ikillcypher> im tired
<ikillcypher> :(
<sergiusens> initial new ports take an hour if you know what you are doing... then you have the glitches to fix
<ikillcypher> ser
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, is this correct for ubuntutouch ?
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/8225295
<ikillcypher> and before i go and sleep
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: yes... your build will fail without the binary drivers though
<ikillcypher> I will continue tomorrow I just have to follow this right : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Retrieving_the_proprietary_blobs_from_Android
<sergiusens> so you'll need to get them
<sergiusens> yes
<ikillcypher> suid
<ikillcypher> what is that
<ikillcypher> If you don’t find any files there, grep for “nosuid”.
<ikillcypher> meaning
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: grep is a linux command
<annerajb> sergiusens, how do i flash the boot.img ?
<annerajb> sergiusens, nvm found it
<ikillcypher> well what does it means actually ?
<sergiusens> annerajb: it should be bundled in the device zip
<sergiusens> ack
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: grep means find
<ikillcypher> oh lol :3 thanks
 * sergiusens is out for a while...
<sergiusens> later!
<annerajb> later
<ikillcypher> cant we jsut use find?
<ikillcypher> lol
<ikillcypher> later ?
<annerajb> grep searchs for file content ikillcypher
<ikillcypher> oh cool anyway Im off mate
<ikillcypher> Im dead tired
<ikillcypher> atleast part 1 is done
<ikillcypher> left part  2 tomorrow
<annerajb> ikillcypher, l8r
<ikillcypher> hopefully I can port before monday xD would be cool
<ikillcypher> byeee
<annerajb> i need to figure out how do i know my device zip is flipped or not :(
<ikillcypher> what is that
<ikillcypher> lol
<ikillcypher> flipped or not
<piovisqui> Hi folks, will Ubuntu Edge work on Brazil's 4G at 2.5GHz???
<annerajb> piovisqui, not sure it says on the canonical page that it will cover standard lte frequencys
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-11
<ax562> hello
<ax562> doesn't look good for the ubuntu edge :/
<Zorthos> No :( I wonder if they'll manage to make a smaller scale one?
<ax562> who knows.  Looks like they are trying to make a safe/profitable investment
<wilee-nilee> ax562, Not sure it was an intended drive seems like a bit of a question whether 32 mil would be actually generated by the general public, maybe a super hero will fly in at the last moment and save the day.
<wilee-nilee> and call their bluff
<ax562> hopefully, it just seems they want to take 0% risk
<DJJeff> whats wrong with ubuntu edge?
<ax562> nothing is wrong with it except that it will probably never come out
<DJJeff> oh 11 days to reach 32 million
<wilee-nilee> nothing I see, just the idea of the public investing that kind of money is a dream not a reality
<DJJeff> the people over at cyanogenmod are pissed off that ubuntu touch is using their code
<DJJeff> but to my understanding its just built on top of cyanogenmod
<ax562> why are they mad?
<DJJeff> I do like the idea of having stereo speakers on a phone ;-)
<ax5623> bored
<DJJeff> is anyone making weekly/daily youtube videos of ubuntu touch?
<DJJeff> would love to see what changes have been made recently
<ikillcypher> hello anyone here developers ?
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, ?
<ax5623> whats up ?
<ikillcypher> I dont have
<ikillcypher> suid
<ikillcypher> Im porting over to my device so far everything is good so far
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes
<ikillcypher> device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename]
<ikillcypher> I dont have that fstab
<ikillcypher> hummm?
<ikillcypher> how come there is like no one here at all
<ax5623> I'm here but can't help
<ikillcypher> why not
<ikillcypher> no developers or ports here at all
<ikillcypher> o.o
<ikillcypher> I need someone to help this
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes
<ikillcypher> anyone care to help
<ikillcypher> anyone ?????????????
<ikillcypher> omg
<anmol> nexus 4 with android 4.3 stuck at google logo after flashing ubuntu touch by manual method? why?
<anmol> help
<anmol> any one?
<ikillcypher> clear factory reset ?
<ikillcypher> clear cache ?
<ikillcypher> try again
 * ikillcypher afk
<ikillcypher> any developers here please pm me ty
<anmol> okay thnx will try like this@ikillcypher
<anmol> nexus 4 stuck at google logo after installing ubuntu touch zips!!!
<anmol> please help me out
<anmol> trying from two days!
<anmol> please developers help ,me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<interloper> I'm not real familiar with ubuntu touch. But, I know there's gotta be some way to find logs, sonce the kernel is Linux
<interloper> so, what does ubuntu touch use, do they have ADB since this is based so heavily on CM and AOSP?
<interloper> and, if so do you know how to use it?
<anmol> interloper i unlocked my bootloader flashed custom recovery and installed ubuntu touch zips
<anmol> now stuck at google logo
<anmol> i have nexus 4
<interloper> so, you used fastboot in the beginning, falshes CWM or TWRP?
<interloper> flashed*
<anmol> twrp
<interloper> have you tried ADB during the boot to get a logcat?
<anmol> no
<interloper> start there. But Google logo is called splash and thats the "first_init" phase of boot
<interloper> If a device doesn't pass that it's usually how the kernel is made
<interloper> is this a prebuilt or did you build it?
<anmol> prebuilt for nexus 4
<interloper> have you tried flashing any other custom ROM's?
<interloper> and can you get to bootloader or recovery still?
<anmol> no i havent tried to install any custom rom on this model
<nhaines> Okay, so I must've missed it.  What's the new 'phablet-flash -b'?
<ikillcypher> any developers here
<ikillcypher> anmol, did it work?
<anmol> noo
<anmol> it didnt
<ikillcypher> Im actually stuck here
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes
<ikillcypher> anmol, what happen ?
<anmol> stuck at google logo
<ikillcypher> still bootloop ?
<anmol> yup
<ikillcypher> reflash might be bad flash
<anmol> i had android 4.3 reviously
<anmol> previously
<ikillcypher> no wonder
<ikillcypher> you need 4.2.2
<ikillcypher> cm 10.1
<ikillcypher> 4.3 wont work
<interloper> try getting a log while booting. If there is no log, pwer down and boot into recovery. use adb mount system and find last_kmsg
<interloper> if adb gives a logcat at boot, try getting a dmesg too
<nhaines> Wait, wait.  anmol, are you saying you had Android 4.3 installed before trying to flash Ubuntu Touch?
<anmol> yes nhaines
<nhaines> That's no problem.  I've switched between Ubuntu and Android 4.3 several times on my Galaxy Nexus.
<anmol> ikillcypher should i put 4.2.2 now?
<ikillcypher> yes
<ikillcypher> 4.2.2
<ikillcypher> not 4.3
<ikillcypher> you device need to be using cm 10.1 aka 4.2.2 for the flash to work
<ikillcypher> interloper, care to help me with my issue ?
<anmol> thanks @ikillcypher
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes this isnt available for my device
<interloper> I looked at the page
<ikillcypher> anmol sure :P a beer would be nice
<ikillcypher> lol
<nhaines> anmol: that shouldn't be true, but flashing 4.2.2 won't hurt, so feel free to try it.
<interloper> haven't finished reading it yet
<ikillcypher> nhaines,  it is ?
<anmol> can you tell melol
<nhaines> ikillcypher: it's not.
<ikillcypher> cause ubuntu uses 4.2.2 as based ?
<nhaines> ikillcypher: and Ubuntu replaces everything on the phone.
<ikillcypher> but the code is based on 4.2.2
<ikillcypher> 4.3 wont work
<interloper> does it flash a new kernel every time?
<nhaines> Doesn't matter.  Ubuntu's based on Debian, but you can still install to a blank hard drive.
<ikillcypher> ...
<nhaines> interloper: yes.
<ikillcypher> we are talking about ubuntu touch here
<nhaines> And so Ubuntu Touch is Ubuntu.
<nhaines> It doesn't matter what's already on the phone as long as the recovery supports extended commands.
<ikillcypher> well dude nvm care to help me ?
<nhaines> The only time Android 4.2.2 matters is in source code if he's trying to compile and build Ubuntu Touch for another platform.
<interloper> ikillcypher, you said "I am stuck here" Are you trying to build from source?
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes :(
<ikillcypher> Im porting ?
<interloper> ok, then apply that patch in the kernel
<interloper> thats what it says to do
<ikillcypher> no
<ikillcypher> The default fstab for the new device will have its /data partition mounted with nosuid, which needs to be removed, as certain Ubuntu applications/daemons require the use of setuid. The path to fstab is:
<ikillcypher> I dont have that
<ikillcypher> device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename]
<nhaines> Well, that's step one.
<interloper> then get it from somehwere
<nhaines> What device do you have?
<ikillcypher> yuga ?
<interloper> it's on github
<ikillcypher> xerpia z
<ikillcypher> no it is isnt supported
<interloper> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga
<nhaines> Is device/sony/yuga/fstab.yuga  a thing?
<interloper> but the file you need is there
<ikillcypher> it is not on my home
<ikillcypher> wait a min
<interloper> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga/blob/cm-10.1/recovery.fstab
<ikillcypher> device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename]
<ikillcypher> why did they said fstab. ?
<interloper> it's just an example
<interloper> device is the device folder in the build source
<nhaines> ikillcypher: they said fstab.[codename].  You have to replace (expand) [codename] with your device's codename.
<interloper> device/sony/yuga
<ikillcypher> you both sure it is recovery.fstab ?
<nhaines> When you see a [variable name] in brackets like that, that's your cue to take the generic instructions and adapt them for your own use.  The variable name tells you want to replace.
<nhaines> Neither of us have said recovery.fstab.  So no, we are not sure.
<ikillcypher> cause I have just took a look at recovery.fstab there isnt suid
<ikillcypher> none of you are developers ?
<nhaines> I'm done.  I wish you the best of luck.
<ikillcypher> you are done what ?>
<ikillcypher> well there isnt a yuga.fstab
<interloper> https://github.com/xInterlopeRx?tab=repositories  <---- thats my github
<nhaines> ikillcypher: I'm working on something else at the moment and while I appreciate skepticism, if you're going to not read my advice and then argue about it, I have to get this other thing done.  I'm sorry, it's not personal.
<interloper> https://github.com/OUDhs <---- thats my teams github
<ikillcypher> well the instructions of porting ubuntu isnt that clear at all
<interloper> sir, you need to slow down, read what its really saying and think things through if you plan to complete this port
<interloper> the instructions are clean
<ikillcypher> mate
<interloper> it says you will not be mounted with suid so aplly the patch in the kernel
<ikillcypher> device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename]
<ikillcypher> ???
<ikillcypher> If you don’t find any files there, grep for “nosuid”.
<interloper> well, did you?
<ikillcypher> grep for "nosuid" ?
<nhaines> We explained that you replace the [bracketed] names with the information mentioned.  It's a universal Unix documentation convention.  grep's been around since 1973.
<ikillcypher> I dont get it so
<ikillcypher> the correct path is
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$
<nhaines> The instructions are fairly straightforward.  If you're confused about them, you need to let us know.
<nhaines> Probably, yes.
<ikillcypher> probably ?
<nhaines> I don't have your tree in front of me.
<ikillcypher> there isnt
<ikillcypher> a fstab.yuga
<nhaines> But the directory exists?
<ikillcypher> ~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$
<ikillcypher> of cause
<nhaines> Okay, so there you go.  Now you're reading the instructions correctly and we know there *should* be a fstab.yuga.  You've been pointed to the correct file by interloper.
<ikillcypher> no where ?
<nhaines> So the good news is you can find the file, and additionally I'd make sure I had the full source branch downloaded.
<nhaines> What happened when you 'grep'ed for "nosuid"?
<ikillcypher> I never did ?
<ikillcypher> grep "nosuid" seems like hangs the terminal
<ikillcypher> nhaines,
<ikillcypher> If you don’t find any files there, grep for “nosuid”.  meaning  ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$ grep "nosuid"
<interloper> grep nosuid ./
<ikillcypher> am I correct ?
<interloper> there must be a path for grep to follow when no other args are used
<nhaines> You have to give it a list of files, or else it'll read from standard input (i.e., your keyboard)
<ikillcypher> so grep nosuid ?
<ikillcypher> without quotes ?
<interloper> grep nosuid ./
<nhaines> interloper's command is what you should write.
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$ grep nosuid ./
<ikillcypher> grep: ./: Is a directory
<interloper> sorry, I use a lot of aliased commands on my machine
<interloper> you should do
<nhaines> ikillcypher: try grep -lr nosuid ./
<interloper> grep nosuid ./* -R
<interloper> either will give results
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$ grep -lr nosuid ./
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$
<nhaines> ikillcypher: that means it found no matches.
<nhaines> Personally, it sounds to me like you don't have the complete source.
<ikillcypher> ...
<ikillcypher> I can build cm10.1 just fine
<ikillcypher> and cm10.2
<ikillcypher> and now you are telling me im not having the complete source
<nhaines> Yes, based on the facts that you're missing files such as fstab.yug
<ikillcypher> let me check up with the cm team
<nhaines> Let us know what you find.
<ikillcypher> the tutorial/porting might be outdated
<ikillcypher> as I said it not so clear >:(
<nhaines> It's perfectly clear.  It's just not quite matching what you're seeing.
<nhaines> So let's find out why there's a discrepancy and we can go from there.  Documentation's easy to fix, if it's wrong.
<nhaines> That's why it's important for you to let us know if there's a problem.  :)  Are you on the ubuntu-phone mailing list?
<ikillcypher> are you a developer ?
<ikillcypher> I think Ubuntu touch team will be happy if I manage to port it it is like one step close to success
<ikillcypher> for the community
<ikillcypher> if I can I would love to port it to most devices
<nhaines> A lot of people will be happy.  I'm rooting for you!
<ikillcypher> you have a xperia z ?
<nhaines> Galaxy Nexus from Google.  But I want it to be as simple as possible for everyone who wants Ubuntu on his phone.
<interloper> the issue here is that yuga is a common device and the ftab.yuga is actually ftab.qcom in another common device repo
<interloper> fstab*
<interloper> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_blue-common/blob/cm-10.2/rootdir/fstab.qcom
<interloper> and it has nosuid already because its in the 4.3 tree
<ikillcypher> huh ?
<ikillcypher> so what should I do ?
<interloper> well, I'm not sure if ubuntu-touch builds the same way using device repos and common repos
<interloper> but, if you have cm-10.2 source for zperia z, you should have almost everything
<smartboyhw> Hey ikillcypher
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> smartboy
<ikillcypher> xD
<ikillcypher> <3
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, how is your progress on making your port?
<ikillcypher> lol ask interloper
<ikillcypher> well I dont have device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/fstab.[codename]
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, oh?
<interloper> there's a lot of people in this channel
<ikillcypher> interloper, I have cm10.1
<ikillcypher> that is what ubuntu touch supports
<smartboyhw> interloper, use cm10.1 please
<interloper> cool, the file you need is still there in cm-10.1
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw, care to help me out ?
<ikillcypher> I dont have the file
<interloper> with nosuid
<ikillcypher> and Im lost
<ikillcypher> I dont know what to do anymore
<interloper> I just provided a link to it
<nhaines> Yay, the new 'phablet-flash -b' is 'phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b'.  I am glad I read Python.
<interloper> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_blue-common/blob/cm-10.2/rootdir/fstab.qcom
<ikillcypher> dude what is that ?
<ikillcypher> sony_blue-common isnt my device
<interloper> I'd like to see this on the nexus 7, but if your on cm-10.1 it will be too much work for me
<nhaines> interloper: it works on the nexus 7.  Do you mean the v2 Nexus 7?
<interloper> yes
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw, care to help
<ikillcypher> >:(
<ikillcypher> what should I do ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, yes, looking
<nhaines> interloper: no luck with that then.  Hopefully someone will pick it up in the next couple of weeks.
<interloper> well, I'd like to pick it up
<interloper> but if ubuntu isn't ready for 4.3, I can't change that
<interloper> I can only work on the porting, not the OS development
<ikillcypher> :(
<ikillcypher> anyone help
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw, ping me once you find a soultion ty :P
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, you can't grep nosuid?
<nhaines> smartboyhw: when he tried he got no hits.
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<ikillcypher> there isnt any fstab.[codename]
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, wait, are you running Cyanogenmod on your device?
<ikillcypher> yes cm10.1
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> And you can't grep nosuid *on your device*?
<ikillcypher> grep on my device ?
<ikillcypher> uh meaning
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw, Im currently at this step
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, I get it =
<smartboyhw> But, can you launch a terminal emulator in your cyanogenmod-running device and grep for nosuid
<ikillcypher> why would you want me to do that
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, because it *should* appear in your device.
<ikillcypher> ? go to terminal emulator ?
<ikillcypher> grep nosuid ?
<ikillcypher> Im not really good in  bash commands
<interloper> imma get the code and see what I can do
<interloper> good night and good luck
<smartboyhw> eh
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw,  ?
<ikillcypher> why did you abandon me half way
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, ah, I mistaken you with interloper :P
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, install a app that emulates terminal (find it in App store)
<smartboyhw> Ouch, Google PLay:P
<ikillcypher> yes got that pre-installed in my phone
<ikillcypher> so what do I do now
<ikillcypher> as in bash command
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, just launch it and "grep nosuid"?
<ikillcypher> seems like hang
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, :O
<nhaines> You can't run 'grep' by itself. You have to give it something to search.
<ikillcypher> ??
<nhaines> ikillcypher: press Ctrl-D and you'll get a prompt back.
<pressy4pie> try grep nosuid /
<ikillcypher> im on at android phone
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher volume up should be the ctrl key
<nhaines> "grep -lR 'nosuid' /" should work.
<ikillcypher> uh
<ikillcypher> there are afew
<ikillcypher> grep : /tmp/adbd : Permission Denied
<pressy4pie> are you rooted?
<ikillcypher> of cause
<ikillcypher> Cyanogenmod 10.1 and not rooted ?
<pressy4pie> close it out and type su first
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher i wasnt here at that point in convo lol
<ikillcypher> are you a developer ?
<pressy4pie> i wish
<pressy4pie> i know some things about stuff.
<pressy4pie> i can help a bit
<nhaines> The devs won't be here until Monday, and it's Sunday morning (dev time).
<ikillcypher> now no such device or address
<ikillcypher> are the developers paid or something ?
<pressy4pie> no
<pressy4pie> well most arent
<ikillcypher> so whats with them here only on monday ?
<pressy4pie> i dont know about ubuntu-touch developers
<smartboyhw> Some are:P
<pressy4pie> no idea
 * smartboyhw points at famous paid ubuntu-touch devs like ogra_:P
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes
<ikillcypher> Im facing this
<ikillcypher> :(
<nhaines> All the core Ubuntu Touch developers are paid by Canonical.  There's a ton of other community devs, but if you insist on someone from Canonical, you're going to have to wait until Monday.
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher you have a functional cm10.1 device?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, please root then do the grep command
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes < have to wait till monday for it to be resolved ?
<ikillcypher> yes I have a functional cm10.1 device
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, read above
<pressy4pie> ok so as root run the grep command
<ikillcypher> smartboy root on where my phone root access ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, ??
<smartboyhw> You just type "su“ in terminal
<ikillcypher> open terminal emulator on my phone
<ikillcypher> type su
<ikillcypher> grep nosuid /
<ikillcypher> grep : / : Is a directory
<pressy4pie> grep -lR 'nosuid" /
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, yeah
<pressy4pie> oops
<ikillcypher> grep -lR 'nosuid'  /
<pressy4pie> grep -lR 'nosuid' /
<ikillcypher> with the single quotes ?
<pressy4pie> yes
<nhaines> smartboyhw: that's what grep is telling him.  grep needs files, not directories.
<smartboyhw> nhaines, hmm why not use *?
<smartboyhw> * is a wildcard:P
<pressy4pie> that command searches files for the string nosuid
<nhaines> (-R makes it search recursively in a given directory and follow symlinks; -r means the same except don't follow symlinks)
<nhaines> smartboyhw: nothing's wrong with using *, but it's not the advice you offered.  :P
<ikillcypher> I dont understand a shit that is happening now
<ikillcypher> Invaild Argument
<ikillcypher> no such device or address
<ikillcypher> and why am I running this on my phone and not on my laptop when Im suppose to port it from my laptop
<pressy4pie> i was wondering why you werent using adb
<nhaines> adb shell = <3
<pressy4pie> wait is this all to find fstab?
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher what device are you using?
<smartboyhw> nhaines, my fault
<smartboyhw> !language | ikillcypher
<ubot5> ikillcypher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikillcypher> yuga
<nhaines> pressy4pie: pretty much.
<ikillcypher> ????????????
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, no s*** word
<ikillcypher> why did you !language me for
<ikillcypher> oh s***
<ikillcypher> o.o
<smartboyhw> Yep
<ikillcypher> I will have to pm a developer for cyanogenmod on this
<ikillcypher> seems like cm issues over here
<pressy4pie> have you built cm for yuga?
<ikillcypher> yes
<ikillcypher> im starting to think the porting guide is outdated
<pressy4pie> no its not
<pressy4pie> you have the device profile?
<ikillcypher> meaning what
<pressy4pie> the thing you git cloned
<ikillcypher> yup what about it
<ikillcypher> it works fine till this part
<pressy4pie> something like git clone https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga.git device/sony/yuga
<pressy4pie> and your looking for recovery.fstab i presume?
<ikillcypher> that is the question I dont know
<smartboyhw> pressy4pie, not exactly, he's looking for fstab.yuga
<ikillcypher> the tutorial said fstab.yuga
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, I do agree that the guide needs some changes
<ikillcypher> the porting guide needs to be revisited for easiler way
<pressy4pie> adb shell find / -name fstab.yuga
<ikillcypher> something like what cm does
<ikillcypher> pressy4pie, why am I finding this on my device
<ikillcypher> when I suppose to do it via my laptop
<pressy4pie> it exists on your device?
<pressy4pie> do it over adb it is loads easier
<pressy4pie> you have a vold.fstab in system/etc
<pressy4pie> but that doesnt mount data
<ikillcypher> <pandaball> ikillcypher, what you're looking for is in device/sony/fusion3-common/rootdir/fstab.qcom
<ikillcypher> finally a cyanogenmod developer
<smartboyhw> :0
<smartboyhw> Gd
<ikillcypher> that tutorial reallys needs to be rewritten
<ikillcypher> good god
<Nimble> it would be nice if the tutorial for installing ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 were up to date
<ikillcypher> fk 3 hours man
<pressy4pie> its not that difficult. theres no way to know exactly what file is where for every single device
<Nimble> but as it is the arguments for phablet-flash are wrong
<mapreri> Hi! I'm going to restoring android next to a one-day-trying of ubuntu touch. A lot of tutorial (and also the wiki) tell me to run ./flash-all.sh <img>, but where I can find that script? thanks in advance!
<ikillcypher> pressy4pie, still the tutorial needs to be rewritten
<ikillcypher> it is badly written and give the people chance to give up
<pressy4pie> it requres some intuition, theres no way they can accomidate every device. it just requires some patience.
<ikillcypher> ^
<ikillcypher> that will help alot you know
<ikillcypher> intuition
<nhaines> mapreri: what device do you have?
<mapreri> nhaines: I have a nexus 4
<nhaines> mapreri: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<mapreri> nhaines: yeah! I have already downloaded the image
<Nimble> it's in the image
<nhaines> mapreri: unzip the zip file, then navigate to that directory.  just './flash-all.sh' by itself will work.
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher: look at line 9 of the file pandaball linked
<pressy4pie> change nosuid to setsuid
<ikillcypher> you are the cyanogenmod-dev too ?
<ikillcypher> what ?!
<pressy4pie> ive done a little porting but im no dev
<ikillcypher> it clearly said remove - nosuid
<ikillcypher> +
<mapreri> nhaines: oh! thanks :)
<nhaines> mapreri: my pleasure.  :)
<pressy4pie> i can see how that guide is confusing
<ikillcypher> oh so I suppose to change it to setsuid ?
<pressy4pie> no you can just remove it
<ikillcypher> huh ?
<ikillcypher> <pressy4pie> change nosuid to setsuid ?
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher in that file, line 9 just remove "nosuid"
<pressy4pie> so it reads:
<ikillcypher> then why did you said change nosuid to setsuid ?
<pressy4pie> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata  /data    ext4  noatime,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc  wait,check,encryptable=footer
<ikillcypher> then why did you said change nosuid to setsuid ?
<pressy4pie> i was mistaken
<ikillcypher> <pressy4pie> i can see how that guide is confusing
<ikillcypher> I think you are confusing people dude
<ikillcypher> !!!!!!
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, hey hey hey calm down, not all of us know everything:)
<pressy4pie> suid is set by default. so by erasing nosuid it means its enabled
<ikillcypher> uh is this needed ?
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#PATCHES
<pressy4pie> yep
<pressy4pie> easy patches.
<pressy4pie> do you know your kernel defconfig?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, of course
<ikillcypher> done that
<ikillcypher> cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig ?
<ikillcypher> LAST STEP BEFORE I BUILD XD CANT WAIT
<ikillcypher> lol
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, no
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#Build_changes
<ikillcypher> what no ?
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Device_changes ?
<ikillcypher> OUTDATED ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, ^
<ikillcypher> huh ?
<ikillcypher> why is there two ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Build_changes
<smartboyhw> Yeah, the two are the same, no worries;P
<ikillcypher> When porting to a new device, you should include the following procfs patch which allows us to better manage applications running in the Ubuntu container. As there is much variation in the kernels shipped with Android, the patch may need adjustment to apply cleanly.
<ikillcypher> not needed ?
<pressy4pie> its needed
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, ?
<ikillcypher> uh
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw, see
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#PATCHES
<ikillcypher> not Device_Changes
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, you need the patch
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, actually, BOTH.....
<smartboyhw> You need both Device_Changes and the patches...
<ikillcypher> what both ?
<ikillcypher> jeez
<ikillcypher> Im talking about patches now
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, yea
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw,
<ikillcypher> The part of interest are the subdirs included in the build and if special treatment for devices need to be made, i.e.; make sure the new vendor subdirs are added.
<ikillcypher> any idea what does it means ?
<ikillcypher> Im on devices changes
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, wait, my network is too slow...
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher: did you patch your kernel files?
<pressy4pie> ie: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_sony_apq8064/blob/cm-10.1/fs/proc/array.c
<ikillcypher> tes
<ikillcypher> yes
<ikillcypher> The part of interest are the subdirs included in the build and if special treatment for devices need to be made, i.e.; make sure the new vendor subdirs are added.
<ikillcypher> This will eventually not be needed.
<ikillcypher> dont understand this part
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/dsstuurmgcneqyfn8bb1tq
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga/blob/cm-10.1/rootdir/init.device.rc
<ikillcypher> I know about that
<ikillcypher> I at the part where
<ikillcypher> The part of interest are the subdirs included in the build and if special treatment for devices need to be made, i.e.; make sure the new vendor subdirs are added.
<ikillcypher> This will eventually not be needed.
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Build_changes
<pressy4pie> ok i gotcha. its basically like the vendorsetup process on cm
<pressy4pie> but you have to do it manually
<ikillcypher> meaning
<ikillcypher> I have to add that in ?
<pressy4pie> meaning if you have any extra vendor stuffs too add, add it here
<pressy4pie> but if you built in cm fine it shouldnt need it
<ikillcypher> oh ok so skip that part :D
<ikillcypher> last part now
<pressy4pie> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_build.git;a=blob;f=core/main.mk;h=4eb9db49f2e65c4d92409408322e345741afaf58;hb=HEAD
<pressy4pie> that file in particular. but again i dont think you'll need it
<pressy4pie> have you patched the brightness in init?
<ikillcypher> no
<ikillcypher> doing that now
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga/blob/cm-10.1/rootdir/init.device.rc
<pressy4pie> line 12
<pressy4pie> it should be changed to say "chmod 666 /sys/class/leds/lm3533-lcd-bl/brightness"
<ikillcypher> # Panel backlight
<ikillcypher>     chown system system /sys/class/leds/lm3533-lcd-bl/brightness
<ikillcypher>     chmod 660 /sys/class/leds/lm3533-lcd-bl/brightness
<ikillcypher> change the chmod ?
<pressy4pie> yup
<pressy4pie> you got it
<ikillcypher> now what should I do ?
<ikillcypher> Building the image ?
<pressy4pie> changed to chmod 666?
<ikillcypher> yes
<pressy4pie> now you can brunch and built
<pressy4pie> build*
<ikillcypher> finally
<ikillcypher> 48 hours later
<pressy4pie> that could take a few
<ikillcypher> hahahahahaha
<ikillcypher> yup I know
<ikillcypher> so I can just flash after this ?
<ikillcypher> no ?
<pressy4pie> i can build in about 30 minutes
<ikillcypher> cause it faster ?
<pressy4pie> if it doesnt error out, you should be able to flash phablet then your autodeploy.zip
<ikillcypher> what does the output file look like ?
<ikillcypher> cm ?
<ikillcypher> will there be two output file ?
<ikillcypher> *.zip and autodeploy.zip ?
<pressy4pie> youwill get out/target/product/<codename>/*.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<ikillcypher> it is the building faster then cm ?
<pressy4pie> i dont know.
<ikillcypher> I meant build faster then cm
<pressy4pie> i built ubuntu on my old machine
<ikillcypher> did you successfully ported before
<ikillcypher> pressy4pie, help anmol out
<ikillcypher> he cant boot ubuntu - touch on his galaxy nexus
<anmol> its my lg nexus 4
<anmol> stuck at google
<pressy4pie> i did a personal learning port on the samsung epic 4g
<anmol> logo
<pressy4pie> anmol: i dont have a galaxy nexus but isnt is officially supported by phablet?
<anmol> yes my lg nexus 4 is supported
<pressy4pie> mako?
<anmol> its mako
<pressy4pie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_4
<pressy4pie> yes>
<pressy4pie> ?
<anmol> yes
<ikillcypher> pressy4pie, the build stopped
<pressy4pie> it'll do that
<pressy4pie> error?
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/xmbkmkgihvkbshfhb3xuq
<anmol> i flashed 4.2.2 then unlocked bootloader , rooted ,installed cwm recovery and flashed  ubuntu touch image
<anmol> nowits stuck on google logo
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher: you are missing file
<ikillcypher> missing what file
<pressy4pie> /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/out/target/product/yuga/utilities/extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> huh what should I do ?
<pressy4pie> hold on
<pressy4pie> ok. did you run extract-files.sh?
<anmol> tell me i m stuck at google !!! :(
<ikillcypher> ~/xperiatouch/ extract-files.sh ?
<ikillcypher> yes
<pressy4pie> anmol hold on
<anmol> okay
<ikillcypher> pressy4pie, ?
<pressy4pie> ok so im guessing ~/xperiatouch
<pressy4pie> is your source dir
<ikillcypher> yes
<pressy4pie> ok cd device/sony/yuga
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$
<ikillcypher> ok ?
<pressy4pie> your phone is plugged in?
<ikillcypher> .build/envsetup.sh
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> yes
<pressy4pie> no
<pressy4pie> do ./extractfile.sh
<pressy4pie> do ./extractfiles.sh
<pressy4pie> just to be sure
<ikillcypher> bash: ./extractfiles.sh: No such file or directory
<ikillcypher> extract-files.sh ?
<pressy4pie> ./extract-files.sh my bad
<ikillcypher> lol
<ikillcypher> ok extracting
<ikillcypher> ok done xD
<pressy4pie> just doing that to be sure
<pressy4pie> ok
<pressy4pie> cd to top
<ikillcypher> croot ?
<pressy4pie> yup
<ikillcypher> ~/xperiatouch ?
<ikillcypher> ok now what
<pressy4pie> ok and do you have all the dependencies?
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga/blob/cm-10.1/cm.dependencies
<ikillcypher> yes
<ikillcypher> now what do I do ?
<pressy4pie> hold on
<pressy4pie> ok i think i gotchu
<pressy4pie> git clone https://github.com/Dees-Troy/extract_elf_ramdisk.git external/extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> you sure ?
<pressy4pie> not 100 percent
<anmol> m waitin :(
<ikillcypher> ok done
<pressy4pie> but thats the tool your needing
<ikillcypher> anmol just awhile more
<ikillcypher> now what should I do
<pressy4pie> hold on im looking at how kali- set up the device profiles
<ikillcypher> ok
<ikillcypher> anmol did you clear factory and cache ?
<pressy4pie> ok. so i think your missing a dependency
<ikillcypher> after flashing 4.2.2
<anmol> yes i did
<ikillcypher> pressy4pie, missing meaning
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher: do you have https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_common.git in device/sony/common?
<ikillcypher> yup
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_common/tree/cm-10.1/extract_elf_ramdisk
<pressy4pie> thats your tool
<ikillcypher> yup have iut
<pressy4pie> so you can rm -rf external/extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> why ?
<ikillcypher> remove
<pressy4pie> we already have it. you dont need it in external
<ikillcypher> ok done removed
<ikillcypher> now what
<pressy4pie> hold on reading
<pressy4pie> well. ok. heres one solution
<pressy4pie> cd device/sony/common/extract_elf_ramdisk
<pressy4pie> wait
<pressy4pie> dont do that yet
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> ok
<pressy4pie> stay at croot
<pressy4pie> lunch your device
<ikillcypher> lunch ?
<anmol> i think my saucy-preinstalled armhf file is corrupted... i am downloading it again .... :( thanks for the care @ikillcypher and @pressy4pie..
<pressy4pie> anmol sorry i couldt be of more help
<pressy4pie> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Envsetup_help#lunch
<ikillcypher> pressy4pie, http://pastie.org/8226502
<pressy4pie> its an android building basic
<ikillcypher> now what
<pressy4pie> ok you caught on quick there nice.
<ikillcypher> yes I have built cm before
<ikillcypher> so pretty I know what Im doing
<pressy4pie> now try "make extract_elf_ramdisk"
<pressy4pie> that may or maynot work
<ikillcypher> just not good with bash commands
<ikillcypher> make extract_elf_ramdisk ?
<pressy4pie> yup
<ikillcypher> is that a vaild command ?
<pressy4pie> when you lunch your device
<pressy4pie> inside of envsetup.sh
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/a4m5jwbnsya0rq9fagtpg
<ikillcypher> ok
<ikillcypher> see that
<pressy4pie> you can make anything with an android.mk
<ikillcypher> what should I do now ?
<pressy4pie> its still thinking hold on
<pressy4pie> givie it a sec to build it
<ikillcypher> build it ?
<pressy4pie> its building extract_elf_ramdisk right now
<pressy4pie> along with other needed depends
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/4tdjplwijeevdm245q
<ikillcypher> omg
<pressy4pie> thats what i thought lol. ok cd device/sony/common/extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> ?
<pressy4pie> cd device/sony/common/extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/common/extract_elf_ramdisk$
<ikillcypher> ok then ?
<pressy4pie> mm
<pressy4pie> whats it doing?
<ikillcypher> doing nothing
<ikillcypher> im waiting
<pressy4pie> oh. type "mm"
<ikillcypher> No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE yuga
<ikillcypher> make: Entering directory `/home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch'
<ikillcypher> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/out/target/product/yuga/obj/lib/crtbegin_static.o', needed by `/home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/out/target/product/yuga/obj/RECOVERY_EXECUTABLES/extract_elf_ramdisk_intermediates/LINKED/extract_elf_ramdisk'.  Stop.
<ikillcypher> make: Leaving directory `/home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch'
<pressy4pie> i cant read that pastie it
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/6zooqwqgsgdmi1m7rm2z3g
<pressy4pie> o k.
<pressy4pie> go ahead and cd to your yuga device prof
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> huh
<pressy4pie> cd device/sony/yuga
<ikillcypher> ~xperiatouch?
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/6zooqwqgsgdmi1m7rm2z3g
<ikillcypher> whoops
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/yuga$
<ikillcypher> donew
<pressy4pie> open yuga.mk in your favorite editor. and at line 70 add xtract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> line 70 is ?
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga/blob/cm-10.1/yuga.mk
<pressy4pie> line 70 is a blank line lol
<pressy4pie> you need to include the PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \ XperiaSettings \ extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> what to add ?
<ikillcypher> PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \
<ikillcypher>     XperiaSettings \
<ikillcypher>     extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> like that ?
<pressy4pie> there you gop
<pressy4pie> go*
<ikillcypher> ok now what
<pressy4pie> make clobber and build again
<ikillcypher> save -> make clobber ?
<pressy4pie> yes
<ikillcypher> wont that remove phatom tools again
<ikillcypher> build again from branch ?
<pressy4pie> ok dont make clobber then
<pressy4pie> just do make cleaninstall
<ikillcypher> at xperiatouch ?
<pressy4pie> yea
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ cleaninstall
<ikillcypher> cleaninstall: command not found
<pressy4pie> er make installclean
<ikillcypher> Deleted emulator userdata images.
<ikillcypher> Deleted images and staging directories.
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$
<pressy4pie> there you go. now brunch it again
<ikillcypher> . build/envsetup.sh  && brunch yuga ?
<pressy4pie> you dont need to envsetup.sh but essentially yes
<ikillcypher> I will just do it anyway
<ikillcypher> ok brunching yuga
<ikillcypher> let hope it works this time
<pressy4pie> . build/envsetup.sh only needs to be ran once. its function is set up environment
<pressy4pie> env(ironment)setup
<ikillcypher> oh my god
<pressy4pie> it error out
<pressy4pie> ?
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/ejb62atf3fg3gnafthxbw
<pressy4pie> hm that is very weird
<ikillcypher> :'(
<pressy4pie> i think it could main.mk
<ikillcypher> which main.mk ?
<pressy4pie> the only one/
<pressy4pie> in core/build
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#main.mk ?
<pressy4pie> yup
<ikillcypher> what about it :3
<ikillcypher> what should I do now
<pressy4pie> hold on im seeing how other people dealt with that
<ikillcypher> ok
<pressy4pie> ok link me your build/core/main.mk
<ikillcypher> link you ?
<ikillcypher> pastie ?
<pressy4pie> yea pastie paste bin w/e
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/fxo6uijjnsvkbu7e0hgyua
<pressy4pie> I FOUND IT
<pressy4pie> after line 190
<pressy4pie> add vendor/sony \
<ikillcypher> o.o
<ikillcypher> $(info Checking build tools versions...)
<ikillcypher> o.O
<ikillcypher> 190
<pressy4pie> what?
<ikillcypher> endif  # HOST_OS is darwin
<ikillcypher> that is line 190\
<pressy4pie> oh strange
<pressy4pie> uh
<pressy4pie> find vendor/nxp \
<pressy4pie> after that att vendor/sony \
<ikillcypher> # device and vendor ?
<pressy4pie> yup
<ikillcypher> so just add
<ikillcypher> vendor/nxp \
<ikillcypher> vendor/sony \
<pressy4pie> yup
<pressy4pie> im not sure why its needed but now i get what the guide meant
<ikillcypher> now what :3
<ikillcypher> what guide ?
<ikillcypher> lo
<ikillcypher> lol
<pressy4pie> ubuntu's
<ikillcypher> anyway what should I do now ?
<pressy4pie> anyway. try to build again
<ikillcypher> brunch yuga will do right
<ikillcypher> no  need ./envset?
<pressy4pie> this time you'll need to . build/envsetup.sh
<pressy4pie> you changed it so you have to reinitialize unfortunately
<pressy4pie> . build/envsetup.sh && brunch yuga
<ikillcypher> so . build/envsetup.sh && branch yuga ?
<pressy4pie> yush
<ikillcypher> ok trying now
<pressy4pie> i dont know if that will solve the particular error. but i will solve many down the road
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/zem6ibh8tocxpcukrcodyg
<ikillcypher> -____-
<pressy4pie> im not sure why its doing that
<ikillcypher> how do I slove it ?
<pressy4pie> im still looking.
<ikillcypher> :'( help me please
<pressy4pie> im looking. this is a compleely new device to me and i dont know how it was built
<nhaines> ikillcypher: pressy4pie is basically doing all the porting work at this point.  Please be patient and calm.
<pressy4pie> hes doing his fair share
<ikillcypher> well it is at the final part nhaines so I dont know what are you on about
<ikillcypher> Im just asking for help with the error
<pressy4pie> look in out/targer/product
<pressy4pie> and tell me whats there
<ikillcypher> yuga ?
<ikillcypher> inside yuga obj folder
<ikillcypher> clean_steps.mk and previous_build_config.mk
<nhaines> pressy4pie: you're a lot more patient than I am.  I'm quite impressed.
<pressy4pie> nhaines i enjoy it
<pressy4pie> ikillcypher: theres no folder called utilities
<pressy4pie> ?
<ikillcypher> no
<pressy4pie> ok so its trying to call the boot.img thing too early
<ikillcypher> :'(
<pressy4pie> hold on
<pressy4pie> looking
<pressy4pie> this was a well documented device profile i like it
<ikillcypher> o.o cool
<ikillcypher> I think thousand of people will be happy of the prt
<ikillcypher> port not forgetting Sony ;)
<pressy4pie> ok. so you have device/sony/fusion3-common?
<ikillcypher> yeah
<pressy4pie> ls you device/sony
<ikillcypher> huh
<pressy4pie> cd device/sony
<pressy4pie> ls
<pressy4pie> pastie it
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/mkmrcs1uz6oa2b33p9jsg
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_fusion3-common/blob/cm-10.2/fusion3.mk
<pressy4pie> line 97 calls extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> ?
<pressy4pie> so you can remove it from your yuga.mk
<ikillcypher> yuga.mk ?
<pressy4pie> device/sony/yuga.mk
<pressy4pie> remove the line i told you to add
<ikillcypher> done
<pressy4pie> now
<pressy4pie> why the hell isnt it getting build
<ikillcypher> lol ?
<ikillcypher> you want me to branch again?
<pressy4pie> no it wont work
<pressy4pie> pastie your fusion3.mk file
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/zp7knjlraraj4g4e0qik9g
<pressy4pie> k thats good
<pressy4pie> these profiles build fine in cm i presume?
<ikillcypher> yup
<pressy4pie> ok idea. try to build it with lunch
<ikillcypher> croot ?
<pressy4pie> yup
<pressy4pie> do lunch cm_yuga-eng
<ikillcypher> ok doing that now
<ikillcypher> cm_yuga-userdebug
<pressy4pie> ok sure
<pressy4pie> shouldnt matter
<ikillcypher> ok done
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$
<pressy4pie> what are your specs
<pressy4pie> ?
<ikillcypher> core2duo
<ikillcypher> 4gb
<pressy4pie> Ouch
<ikillcypher> lmao
<pressy4pie> do make -j2
<ikillcypher> anyway lets continue
<ikillcypher> make -j2 ?
<pressy4pie> yup
<ikillcypher> what is thaat
<pressy4pie> its lunch
<pressy4pie> yummy
<pressy4pie> make is your command to make android
<pressy4pie> er ubuntu i spose
<ikillcypher> like brunch ?
<pressy4pie> its kinda like brunch but a bit different
<pressy4pie> http://elinux.org/Android_Build_System
<pressy4pie> good reading for envsetup.sh and brunch and lunch and breakfast and what not
<ikillcypher> well so far it is good
<ikillcypher> did you fix it ?
<pressy4pie> it does things differently. it is possible but doubtfull
<ikillcypher> meaning
<pressy4pie> keep an eye on it for that module that was failing to copy/build
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/jf0kxv8ey8mibl3hripzga
<pressy4pie> ok rild is failing to go this time
<ikillcypher> :(
<pressy4pie> git clone https://github.com/theminigame/android_vendor_sony_yuga.git vendor/sony/yuga
<ikillcypher> sure?
<ikillcypher> lol haven seen that repo before
<pressy4pie> its the same author so yea
<pressy4pie> it shouldnt be needed but apparently it is
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ git clone https://github.com/theminigame/android_vendor_sony_yuga.git vendor/sony/yuga
<ikillcypher> fatal: destination path 'vendor/sony/yuga' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$
<pressy4pie> oh rm -rf it first
<ikillcypher> rm -rf /vendor/sony/yuga ?
<pressy4pie> yuh
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ rm -rf /vendor/sony/yuga/ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ git clone https://github.com/theminigame/android_vendor_sony_yuga.git vendor/sony/yuga
<ikillcypher> fatal: destination path 'vendor/sony/yuga' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$
<ikillcypher> nvm
<ikillcypher> forgot the /
<pressy4pie> you have an extra /
<ikillcypher> yup
<ikillcypher> cloning now
<ikillcypher> so basically what are you trying to do now?
<pressy4pie> get any libs that could be missing
<pressy4pie> the build was missing libril
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/theminigame/android_vendor_sony_yuga/tree/jellybean-mr1/proprietary/lib
<pressy4pie> which is in here
<pressy4pie> wait
<pressy4pie> ok let that finish
<ikillcypher> done
<pressy4pie> now do make installclean
<pressy4pie> or is it cleaninstall
<ikillcypher> make installclean
<ikillcypher> ok done
<pressy4pie> i always get em backwards
<pressy4pie> now make -j2 agaom
<ikillcypher> make -j2 ?
<pressy4pie> yuh
<ikillcypher> ok hopes it work
<pressy4pie> me thinks its a problem with ubuntu not picking up everything
<ikillcypher> ?
<pressy4pie> dont worry about it
<ikillcypher> looks good so far
<ikillcypher> *prays*
<pressy4pie> whats this phones name?
<ikillcypher> so you actually successfully ported for your device
<ikillcypher> Xerpia Z
<ikillcypher> yuga
<pressy4pie> not ubuntu-touch
<pressy4pie> i hate ubuntu-touch
<pressy4pie> well not hate
<pressy4pie> im not a fan yet
<pressy4pie> when it is more stable im sure ill like it
<ikillcypher> so what did you port
<pressy4pie> well i got ubunt-touch running on my samsung epic 4g
<pressy4pie> but that device was made for gb and it didnt run reall nice
<pressy4pie> plus all the missing stuff
<pressy4pie> andd i got cm10.1 on the epic 4g unofficially.
<pressy4pie> for my own learnign
<ikillcypher> so far terminal is still building
<ikillcypher> after which I should get the same as brunch right?
<pressy4pie> thats good
<pressy4pie> you'll have to run mka bacon
<ikillcypher> mka bacon ?
<pressy4pie> hopefully ubuntu-touch didnt bork that
<pressy4pie> mka bacon is cyanogenmod's special mka otatools
<ikillcypher> it is still making
<pressy4pie> er
<ikillcypher> how long is this o.o
<pressy4pie> ota something i dont remember
<ikillcypher> OH NOOOOO
<pressy4pie> and it will take a good while
<pressy4pie> what now/?
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/fakauvseemhpol2ewig2lg
<pressy4pie> you know c?
<pressy4pie> wait
<pressy4pie> my bad tahts the same error
<ikillcypher> any idea what should I do now :')
<pressy4pie> do you still have your cyanogenmod install?
<pressy4pie> er repo
<ikillcypher> I have 10.2 here
<ikillcypher> not 10.1
<pressy4pie> erm. how fast is your internet? but, id resync cm10.1 and use these device profiles and see if it goes.
<ikillcypher> 50MBPS ?
<pressy4pie> thatd get it done quick enough
<ikillcypher> well what you want me to do ?
<pressy4pie> if i were you id go ahead and sync cm10.1 and build thesse repos against that to check there integrity
<ikillcypher> D: ? wtf
<ikillcypher> that's pretty insane
<pressy4pie> otherwise i think ubuntu is screwing you over somewhere
<ikillcypher> should I wait for a developer ?
<pressy4pie> if you like
<ikillcypher> or mail it to ubuntuptouch ?
<ikillcypher> can I try brunch yuga
<ikillcypher> see if the kernel error is gone
<pressy4pie> i dont know enough about ubuntu-touch to know why its not building your stuff in order
<pressy4pie> wait there is a kernel error?
<ikillcypher> see if the kernel error is gone <<
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ brunch yuga
<ikillcypher> just ran that now
<pressy4pie> whats happening is its not building extract_whatever_;da;lkj in time and its trying to build your boot.img before its there
<ikillcypher> cant we edit that?
<pressy4pie> extract_elf_ramdisk
<ikillcypher> huh ?
<pressy4pie> you can. or i can look at it late tommorrow again. but i have stuff to do in about an hour and i could use some sleep.
<ikillcypher> yeah it has been quite long
<ikillcypher> I will pop by later to see if any developers are on
<pressy4pie> but your repo to look at is herehttps://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_common/commit/f19a1b319b67afd8640422466f3c6b42a5ec5448
<pressy4pie> my bad
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_common/commit/f19a1b319b67afd8640422466f3c6b42a5ec5448
<ikillcypher> anyway branch still has the same kernel error
<pressy4pie> and
<pressy4pie> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_common/commit/142feebbc5cfbcf726148ea827539ad61afcc5e3
<pressy4pie> anyway im out man sorry i couldnt be more help
<ikillcypher> its okay you have done enough
<pressy4pie> but your repo is set up and patched
<pressy4pie> all you need is the device profiles to work
<pressy4pie> see if someone who knows your device can help
<pressy4pie> later
<roman2861> How I can parse html pages with QML+JavaScript? People recommend XMLHttpRequest, but it doesn't work.
<psypher246-b> hello all, does anyone know if I can use phablet-flash to flash any recovery, even clockworkmod, to use it like heimdall?
<nhaines> It has to support the extended commands, I believe.
<nhaines> phablet-flash installs CWM recovery, though.  So you're probably set there.
<psypher246-b> i went back to stock. so what you saying is I can just phablet-flash the ubuntu recovery and use that too flash any roms, including ubuntu?
<psypher246-b> to*
<nhaines> They just did a major update.  I'm not sure it would work, although in theory you could write a plugin that would do this.
<nhaines> However, it doesn't flash the recovery on its own.
<psypher246-b> saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<psypher246-b> so best to just stick to heimdall?
<nhaines> I'm not sure what you're asking.  phablet-flash doesn't have an option to flash only the recovery.  The only part that's optional is the recovery.
<nhaines> If Heimdall does what you want, then probably.
<psypher246-b> trying to find the easiest way to switch between ubuntu and other droid roms
<nhaines> I only travel between stock Android and Ubuntu, but I just use each tool to do so.
<psypher246-b> ok
<a2b4> Hi there, I'm getting 'phablet-flash: error: too few arguments' when running phablet-flash -b anyone any ideas?
<ikillcypher> any developers here ?
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, ?
<ikillcypher> :(
<OBXJohn> Good morning
<OBXJohn> Flashing Ubuntu toro and get nothing but a black screen
<ikillcypher> lol
<OBXJohn> Using twrp
<OBXJohn> any ideas?
<ikillcypher> blah :( it is so hard to contact a ubuntu developer
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, wait till Monday
<smartboyhw> Monday there will be a lot of them:)
<ikillcypher> here ?
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, it's a Sunday don't forget. Yep here
<ikillcypher> monday Im from gmt +8 timezone
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, me too
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, I mean, monday GMT:P
<ikillcypher> lol
<ikillcypher> alright then tc :)
<annerajb> hello
<smartboyhw> Hello annerajb
<annerajb> anybody have the updated steps to checkout the flipped image? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress appears to have the same steps as the previous guide. so it still checks out unflipped source code.
<annerajb> I updated my .repo/manifests.xml to use this revision  <default revision="refs/heads/phablet-saucy" remote="phablet" sync-c="true" sync-j="1" /> But it dosnt produce a timestampped device zip like it did before.
<pixelshuck> Hi guys
<pixelshuck> I'd like to know whether it is already possible to watch youtube videos on Ubuntu Touch>
<pixelshuck> Is there anybody alive?
<mamenyaka> pixelshuck, hi
<pixelshuck> Hi, could you help me with installation of Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4? I have weird issue
<pixelshuck> to be exact, phablet-flash -b fails
<pixelshuck> phablet-flash: error: too few arguments
<mamenyaka> okay, have you installed other custom roms like CM on your phone before?
<pixelshuck> Yes
<pixelshuck> It is on AOSP rom right now
<mamenyaka> the just download the .zip and flash it, don't bother with phablet-flash
<pixelshuck> Which one?
<mamenyaka> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<pixelshuck> Every one with *Mako in name?
<pixelshuck> and the last one?
<mamenyaka> only the one mako zip
<mamenyaka> and the big ne
<mamenyaka> one
<pixelshuck> boot and last one?
<mamenyaka> and reboot to recovery, wipe, nstall mako.zip and install phablet.zip
<mamenyaka> no
<mamenyaka> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip
<mamenyaka> and  saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<pixelshuck> Alright, I'll try
<mamenyaka> If you need help, just ask
<pixelshuck> Offtopic: Ubuntu 13.04 should come with MTP support, right?
<mamenyaka> well, you need additional steps
<mamenyaka> check this out
<mamenyaka> http://www.mysolutions.it/mounting-android-sd-card-ubuntu/
<pixelshuck> Mounted already
<pixelshuck> rebooting into recovery
<pixelshuck> Which file to flash first?
<pixelshuck> big or small one?
<mamenyaka> small
<mamenyaka> pixelshuck, mako.zip
<mamenyaka> first
<pixelshuck> Flashed, and had my first bug and crash already (:
<pixelshuck> Thanks!
<mamenyaka> what bug?
<pixelshuck> Opened gmail app(site), it did not allow me to write anything in the textbox
<mamenyaka> how come?
<pixelshuck> dunno
<pixelshuck> reboot helped
<pixelshuck> How do I close apps?
<pixelshuck> Found it :)
<Oroku_Saki> Got saucy to boot off an lvm2 partition, had to compile lvm.static and put that in my initramfs and change the touch script
<pixelshuck> Well, I expected a little better overall experince, but oh well, it's alpha.
<Oroku_Saki> powerd is complaining that it cant find my backlight, looking in /sys/class/backlight but my tablet uses /sys/class/leds for the backlight
<Oroku_Saki> should I change my kernel to do /sys/class/backlight instead of led's or can I change where powerd is looking and tell it to look somewhere else?
<Oroku_Saki> my kernel is 7 mb. =)
<pixelshuck> Guys, "Popular" tab supposed to allow playing video, or not?
<Oroku_Saki> this doesn't seem to work..... mount --bind /sys/class/leds \ /sys/class/backlight
<pixelshuck> Aww, ubuntu is not ready yet :(
<pixelshuck> Any head ups about release?
<Oroku_Saki> I updated my phablet-dev-tools or whatever, and it by default will build saucy
<Oroku_Saki> downloaded a daily image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130811/
<Oroku_Saki> modified touch script to work with lvm on a hp touchpad
<Oroku_Saki> http://pastebin.com/FJKG4KvL
<Oroku_Saki> How to compile lvm.static for initramfs http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26164531#post26164531
<Oroku_Saki> I compiled it on ubuntu 13.04 raring (non-touch) with my touchpad.. made it easier instead of messing with qemu
<vic> Oroku_Saki: ubuntu touch runs fine on the touchpad?
<vic> last I checked the status was a couple of months ago and it still had some big chunks that weren't working
<mamenyaka> anyone knows why saucy port reboot when USB is unplugged?
<annerajb> mamenyaka, does the dmesg say anything?
<annerajb> if you do a tail -f while plugin the usb?
<mamenyaka> annerajb, it reboots instantly
<mamenyaka> I get some powerd errors in dmesg
<annerajb> can you paste bin them?
<mamenyaka> annerajb, of course
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, how did you modified phablet-dev-tools to build saucy by default.
<Oroku_Saki> sudo apt-get update
<Oroku_Saki> update came out yesterday or the day before
<Oroku_Saki> then do the upgrade and you should see phablet in your list of updates
<mamenyaka> does the phablet tool now default to saucy?
<Oroku_Saki> yep
<mamenyaka> so phablet-dev-bootstrap also?
<Oroku_Saki> I redownloaded ubuntu and it was saucy
<Oroku_Saki> one command will update all phablet dev tools
<annerajb> so i just run bootstrap again and this time it will get phablet saucy?
<Oroku_Saki> @vic no... touchpad doesn't show gui like it did with quantal
<mamenyaka> annerajb, without usb plugged in, it doesn't even boot
<Oroku_Saki> that is what I am working on....
<Oroku_Saki> powerd or dpower complains about not finding a backlight
<mamenyaka> I already had saucy, bootstrap was good with that
<vic> ah alright, thanks
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, did you grant it permissions like it says on the porting guide?  10 +       chmod 0666 /sys/class/backlight/panel/brightness
<Oroku_Saki> yep... bit mine is /sys/class/leds not brightness
<Oroku_Saki> powerd seems to be looking at class/backlight which is empty for my device
<mamenyaka> annerajb, are you working on ubuntu touch?
<mamenyaka> annerajb, this is what I get: powerd: unhandled page fault (11) at 0x00000000, code 0x017
<mamenyaka> annerajb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5974311/
<annerajb> mamenyaka, i am not a ubuntu touch developer. just trying to help since my full time work consist of fixing issues like this for a company. so it's similar
<mamenyaka> annerajb, I would e forever thankful if you could help me
<annerajb> mamenyaka, i can try
<Oroku_Saki> powerd needs work, imo
<mamenyaka> annerajb, my device is Sony Tablet Z
<Oroku_Saki> they patched it last july...
<mamenyaka> well, it's working for other devices I guess
<Oroku_Saki> yep... ones that happen to adhere to /sys/class/brightness only =)
<Oroku_Saki> powerd also gives me some binder error in my syslog
<mamenyaka> what device are you porting on?
<Oroku_Saki> hp touchpad
<mamenyaka> and if you just add the line?
<annerajb> mamenyaka, did you add the udev rules for your device?
<mamenyaka> yesyes
<annerajb> mamenyaka, it seems udev is complaining a lot about them. from line  671-725 of the pastebin it complains about udev rules.
<annerajb> also found this mamenyaka http://devlabs.linuxassist.net/issues/228
<mamenyaka> annerajb, what is about devtmpfs_
<mamenyaka> ?
<annerajb> i am not sure since the bug repot is vague. but it's the only thing i could find searching online.
<mamenyaka> thank you
<mamenyaka> hmmm, I have this in the kernel config, from the porting guide: CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y
<Oroku_Saki> here is my issue: http://pastebin.com/GTsX6vC8 =)
<Oroku_Saki> buntu-phablet powerd[654]: No backlight devices found
<mamenyaka> can't you live without that?
<Oroku_Saki> I don't know =) not getting a gui..
<Oroku_Saki> that is why I am here
<Oroku_Saki> I don't know what to do next
<Oroku_Saki> I don't see ubuntu-session anymore, which.. I read.. isn't supposed to be there anymore
<Oroku_Saki> so.... uhhh
<mamenyaka> well, that why don't you ask for help on not getting a gui? I don't think it's related to backlight
<Oroku_Saki> doing that now, good idea =)
<mamenyaka> so, do you have the udev rules?
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, if you run initcl start unity8 what happens?
<annerajb> (must be run as phablet i think)
<annerajb> mamenyaka, if the LCD dosnt have blacklight is going to be extremely dim. AFAIK
<Oroku_Saki> initctl not found
<mamenyaka> what do you have in your console?
<Oroku_Saki> right now my brightness is at 255 anyways
<mamenyaka> root@ubuntu-phablet ?
<Oroku_Saki> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initcl start unity8 -bash: initcl: command not found
<mamenyaka> so your not using flipped?
<mamenyaka> you're
<Oroku_Saki> I suppose not, I modified touch to do unflipped, but I have / mounted and my /system mounted with my /system, etc
<Oroku_Saki> I thought about pushing my system.img to my data to see what happens
<mamenyaka> which ubuntu image did you flash?
<Oroku_Saki> today's =)
<mamenyaka> well that's for flipped
<mamenyaka> you need nonflipped
<Oroku_Saki> oh
<mamenyaka> also, to access the ubuntu shell, type ubuntu-chroot
<Oroku_Saki> do you know where I can download the daily nonflipped image?
<mamenyaka> do you have the link for the daily flipped?
<Oroku_Saki> ubuntu-chroot command not found
<Oroku_Saki> I seem to be inside the chroot
<mamenyaka> well, what do you get when you just start to type ubuntu and smash TAB?
<Oroku_Saki> ?
<mamenyaka> okay
<Oroku_Saki> I have a swap.swp file at /
<mamenyaka> try android-chroot
<Oroku_Saki> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/log# android-chroot chroot: cannot change root directory to /proc/-1/root/: No such file or directory
<mamenyaka> yes, so you are in flipped, that means ubuntu by default
<mamenyaka> nevertheless, here you go: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<mamenyaka> get the latest nonflipped
<annerajb> mamenyaka, shoudnt he use flipped since that's it what ubuntu touch is going to release with?
<Oroku_Saki> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip is that flipped or non flipped? how can you tell the difference? only 1 download
<Oroku_Saki> right
<mamenyaka> well, unless he has the fliped device image
<annerajb> i think the one that says -preview is unflipped
<Oroku_Saki> perhaps I should just upload my system.img to my /data and reboot and see what happens??? =)
<annerajb> I believe this is flipped http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<Oroku_Saki> touch script seems to be looking for that file and if it doesn't find it, then it goes to nonflipped part of the script
<mamenyaka> yes
<Oroku_Saki> well hell, see what happens
<mamenyaka> nono
<Oroku_Saki> nono?
<mamenyaka> just don't try to break stuff, it will break on it's own
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<mamenyaka> what device image do you have?
<mamenyaka> .zip
<Oroku_Saki> my lvm2 partitions get mounted with lvm.static command, but the uuid's don't get added to /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mamenyaka> did you build it
<Oroku_Saki> so the preload mount script doesn't "see" the /data partition
<Oroku_Saki> yeah I built the lvm.static
<Oroku_Saki> so my partitions are in /dev/mapper and /dev/store
<mamenyaka> have any github sources I could check?
<Oroku_Saki> just links... to threads..
<Oroku_Saki> I did it last night at midnight
<Oroku_Saki> with the compiled lvm.static I put that in /bin on my initramdisk (unpacked and packed)
<Oroku_Saki> then changed the touch script
<mamenyaka> which script?
<Oroku_Saki> script is:/scripts/touch in the initramfs....      lvm.static vgscan     lvm.static vgchange -ay            mount /dev/store/cm-data /tmpmnt
<Oroku_Saki> those 3 commands
<Oroku_Saki> to get my data partition mounted @ /tmpmnt
<Oroku_Saki> # Old flipped model 	elif [ -d /tmpmnt/ubuntu ]; then 		mount --bind /tmpmnt/ubuntu ${rootmnt} 		mount /dev/store/cm-system ${rootmnt}/system 		mountroot_status="$?"
<Oroku_Saki> except that was old.. I had to do mkdir ${rootmnt}/system then it would mount
<mamenyaka> and how do you install the ubuntu image?
<Oroku_Saki> through clockworkmod
<mamenyaka> maybe I just misunderstood some things, sorry for that
<Oroku_Saki> but I put the ramdisk changes is boot after the install for the modified touch script and lvm.static addition
<Oroku_Saki> np it is confusing
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<mamenyaka> so again, you have phablet-10.1 or phablet-saucy source?
<Oroku_Saki> yep
<Oroku_Saki> brunch tenderloin etc
<mamenyaka> fliped (phablet-saucy) or unflipped (phablet-10.1)?
<Oroku_Saki> well, I went off the porting directions... there was an update to phablet-dev-bootstrap tools... it said that it would now do saucy by default, as of yesterday
<mamenyaka> cat .repo/manifest.xml | more
<mamenyaka> <default revision="refs/heads/phablet-saucy"
<Oroku_Saki> so I installed it, redownloaded the entire thing from scratch, compiled, and noticed it brought me into a busybox
<Oroku_Saki> hang on
<Oroku_Saki> <default revision="refs/heads/phablet-saucy"
<mamenyaka> okay then
<mamenyaka> so you need the latest flipped iamge
<mamenyaka> no need to download anything
<Oroku_Saki> that is what I have
<mamenyaka> yes
<Oroku_Saki> this has something to do with that touch script finding partitions and then | tail 1
<Oroku_Saki> I bet...
<Oroku_Saki> It looks for partitions with uuid's or labels
<mamenyaka> yes
<Oroku_Saki> I should just focus on getting my lvm2 partitions to show up in udev in the ramdisk
<Oroku_Saki> the uuid do not show in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Oroku_Saki> you guys know how to pull that off? =)
<Oroku_Saki> "/proc/-1/root/" that is related I bet
<Oroku_Saki> seems I will have to get my uuid to show up for this to work
<Oroku_Saki> yep.. just uploading my system.img to my data partition doesn't help.. script needs to find my uuid's... going to work on that I suppose
<Wufu> hey, i installede ubuntu on my nexus 4, but i cant get a network connection
<Oroku_Saki> though I do seem to wind up booting in phablet if I use the unflipped part of the touch script
<mamenyaka> didn't you get any build errors?
<Oroku_Saki> no
<mamenyaka> interesting
<Oroku_Saki> I don't think so
<mamenyaka> why?
<Oroku_Saki> dunno =)
<mamenyaka> in your $OUT, do you have android-boot.img, right?
<Wufu> any one that can help me out?
<Oroku_Saki> aww I know
<Oroku_Saki> I had to uncomment that
<Oroku_Saki> I remove it I mean
<Oroku_Saki> in build/core/makefile
<Oroku_Saki> removed that so it would build
<Oroku_Saki> I saw some pastebin about it when it was called ubuntu boot img install or whatever
<Oroku_Saki> now it is called android
<mamenyaka> yes
<Oroku_Saki> your a mind reader
<mamenyaka> INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET := $(PRODUCT_OUT)/boot.img
<Oroku_Saki> .../system/boot/android-ramdisk.img
<mamenyaka> from uboot-bootimg.mk
<Oroku_Saki> oh yeah.. ./out/target/product/tenderloin/boot.img
<annerajb> I had this same problem yesterday
<mamenyaka> I just renamed it to android-boot.img
<Oroku_Saki> strange... mine builds without having to do that
<mamenyaka> well, mine doesn't
<Oroku_Saki> must be our init scripts =)
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, did you do the nosuid fstab modification before building the image?
<Oroku_Saki> I just copy and paste
<Oroku_Saki> yes
<mamenyaka> also, did you convert the rules from ueventd.tenderloin.rc?
<Oroku_Saki> modified the nosuid
<Oroku_Saki> no....
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#w-flo.27s_Notes
<mamenyaka> how does you fstab look now?
<Oroku_Saki> udev rules... hmmmm
<mamenyaka> yes, but if you can't android-chroot, I think there are other problems as well
<rah> how much space do you need for an ubuntu touch filesystem?
<annerajb> rah, around 980MB
<annerajb> i am installing it on a 918gb partition and it finishes with 300k But i am not sure if it copied everything succesfully
<rah> ok thanks
<annerajb> also for my 918gb install i had to delete files like /usr/share/doc
<Cantide> 918mb?
<annerajb> yes my bad
<mamenyaka> i hope so, at that size you would be just rounding to 1 TB
<annerajb> lol
<Francesco_> hi
<Francesco_> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Francesco_> which is the difference betwen ubuntu touch preview and ubuntu touch
<Francesco_> ?
<annerajb> Francesco_ i believe preview is unflippedand ubuntu-touch is flipped
<Francesco_> sorry but i don 't understend flipped
<Francesco_> what does it mean?
<annerajb> Francesco_, Unflipped is the old way where we run the android kernel and ubuntu touch runs like and app of sort.
<annerajb> Francesco_, Flipped we run a ubuntu kernel and android runs on a container like and app.
<Francesco_> thk
<Francesco_> so i need to install in my nexus device the ubuntu touch daily preinstall?
<annerajb> Francesco_, which nexus you have? I believe phablet-flash should install the latest version automatically
<Francesco_> galaxy nexus
<Francesco_> but i con 't find the phablet file
<Francesco_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<annerajb> Francesco_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<annerajb> that tool will automatically pull the laltest
<Francesco_> by adb?
<mamenyaka> leave that tool alone
<mamenyaka> did you install any custom ROMs befora?
<Francesco_> yes
<Francesco_> i ve twrp recovery
<mamenyaka> just grab saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip
<mamenyaka> and saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<mamenyaka> reboot into recovery, wipe, flash, done
<Francesco_> of the ubuntu touch o ubuntu touch preview?
<mamenyaka> ubuntu touch
<mamenyaka> the link you posted
<Francesco_> i ve try with the 11/08 build
<mamenyaka> you can
<Francesco_> and i ve e boot loop of google open padlock
<mamenyaka> open adlock means you've unlocked your bootloader
<Francesco_> yes but i ve this screen for ever
<mamenyaka> that it meansyou did something wrong
<Francesco_> i try with the 08/8 build
<mamenyaka> how did you flash it?
<mamenyaka> the 11/08
<Francesco_> yes and i ve a boot loop
<mamenyaka> how
<mamenyaka> did you flash it
<Francesco_> sorry
<Francesco_> wipe and isntall
<mamenyaka> more precisely
<Francesco_> one moment
<Francesco_> advance wipe(twrp)- dalvik cache system cache
<Francesco_> then factory reset
<mamenyaka> yes
<Francesco_> after flash 2 files
<Francesco_> then wipe and reboot
<mamenyaka> please expand "flash 2 files"
<Francesco_> first saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<Francesco_> second saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip
<Francesco_> is it ok?
<Francesco_> now i try to 8/8build
<alalavin> hi
<alalavin> new to touch
<alalavin> we run a company and we want to setup ubuntu over our tabs.
<annerajb> galaxy tab?
<Francesco_> thanks to all
<mamenyaka> Francesco_, sorry
<mamenyaka> Francesco_, you are flashing them in the woprng order
<mamenyaka> first maguro.zip, hten the other
<alalavin> no, AM335x
<alalavin> TI.com
<alalavin> is there anybody who can help ?
<mamenyaka> alalavin, why do you need ubuntu touch?
<alalavin> because, we want to have linux istead of android and it's open source advantages
<wilee-nilee> alalavin, the touch is top of android
<mamenyaka> you do know that it is only a developer preview? and for you to deploy it on your device, first you need to port it?
<wilee-nilee> on top
<alalavin> yeah, but i'm asking if there is any ubuntu linux that can install independently on out tabs. ?
<alalavin> u know, we don't want to have android
<alalavin> u know, i want to know if it's possible to run ubuntu on tabs. like ubuntu on nokia n900 ?
<alalavin> wilee-nilee, can u help me ?
<wilee-nilee> alalavin, this is a development as of now wait till its been actually released.
<wilee-nilee> for a company dispersal
<alalavin> ok, right know, what can we do with this relaese ?
<alalavin> because u know, in ubuntu.com on tablet page u see many feautres
<mmenefee> not much.  Most of the apps are broken.
<wilee-nilee> alalavin, Install it and check it out, if your looking for  hand holding help the IRC is the last place to be.
<alalavin> i want to know, how can i use it on our tablets ?
<wilee-nilee> alalavin, THe only real use as of now is fairly geek orientated, you have to ssh in to make any changes.
<wilee-nilee> not really for common consumption
<alalavin> ok
<mamenyaka> even to install it you need a lot of stuff to do
<wilee-nilee> alalavin, YOu can try it out though. ;)
<alalavin> and r u familar with texas instruments as TI
<mamenyaka> like woiding the warranty of the tablets
<alalavin> we have a AM335x starter kit
<alalavin> and it has a linux version with SDK
<alalavin> because u know, it's not popular
<alalavin> but the problem is that we have to develop any apps. for it
<alalavin> wilee-nilee, can u help me throught the tabs design
<alalavin> we are affraid of android
<alalavin> and ubuntu is something fine but with our customized linux with SDK, we can't use many market apps.
<Wufu> hey, i installede ubuntu on my nexus 4, but i cant make calles or sms on it. can any one help?
<alalavin> is there any one who can help or make a brain storm about what we should do with our tab. ?
<annerajb> alalavin, what are you trying to use them for on your company?
<alalavin> first we want to sell them for some specific organs.
<alalavin> and then we want to move to public market
<alalavin> but our SDK and its limitation is warning us
<annerajb> so you wanna sell the tablets with touch preinstalled?
<alalavin> yeah with some necessary requirements
<aanderse> my only complaint about ubuntu touch is that its not installed on all my devices yet! :D
<alalavin> for the start we can just run our customers program but later we should enter the market
<alalavin> :D
<alalavin> so, no one can help???
<alalavin> i should use chinese AH to OEM and run android
<Cantide> my complaint is that i have no devices that are capable of running it yet T-T
<alalavin> yeah i red from aaderse
<aanderse> i have a nexus 4, but sounds like a couple show stoppers still
<aanderse> so i'm waiting
<co> does ubuntu touch usually have apt-get installed
<alalavin> thnx everybody
<Cantide> aanderse, show stoppers such as what? I think the basic functionality is all there, isn't it?
<co> hello?
<n0c_> co, yes, it does.
<aanderse> looks like mobile data and mobile are are WIP
<aanderse> front and rear camera are also not working completely
<co> ok, then if it's missing how should I go about restoring it
<n0c_> aanderse, mobile data, front, rear camera all work fine on my Galaxy Nexus.
<aanderse> is that spreadsheet out of date?
<aanderse> cause i'm real excited to try out ubuntu touch :)
<n0c_> co, I'm not certain, but personally I would probably just re-flash the ROM.
<co> ok thx
<n0c_> aanderse, probably.  Last time I looked at it, it was.  Check the dat eon the top of the spreadsheet, it's probably from July.
<aanderse> n0c_: looks like i have some research to do then :)
<annerajb> co forgot to mention that he probably wants to ubuntu_chroot shell but he left
<aanderse> hmm also no date
<aanderse> weird
<aanderse> would also love to install on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf300t
<n0c_> aanderse, which spreadsheet are you looking at?
<aanderse> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
<n0c_> If I'm looking at it correctly, the last update is listed under the device build.
<n0c_> For example, under "Maguro" you cna see 20130723
<Cantide> oh yeah, well spotted
<aanderse> oh, i'm blind
<aanderse> lol
<aanderse> :)
<Cantide> that date could do with some better formatting though :)
<aanderse> so if apt-get is installed and i have sudo access... all we need now is sdl ported over to mir!
<aanderse> then i can install an up to date version of battle for wesnoth on my phone!
<n0c_> libsdl?  Is there a particular revision you're looking for?
<aanderse> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/mir/mir.sdl-backend
<aanderse> hopefully thats up and fully functional soon
<aanderse> i'm assuming ubuntu-touch is going to be a pretty standard linux disto at the core
<wilee-nilee> aanderse, Thats the dream, is not even close at the moment.
<aanderse> well hopefully we get there :)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> was ubuntu touch built from scratch?
<Cantide> or is it ubuntu just hacked enough to run on phones?
<wilee-nilee> I like the idea of the edge, but I suspect it will never really be available.
<Cantide> me, too
<Cantide> i'd throw money at it if i had known it was coming when it did, but now i'm in a position where i'm unable to do so because i didn't plan / budget for it
<aanderse> i just bought my nexus 4, so buying another phone is out of the question
<Cantide> i'm in the market for a new phone, but i'm immigrating
<Cantide> so it's pointless buying one right now
<Cantide> when i get there, then i will be able to get one
<wilee-nilee> If I had 32 million to waste I would call canonical's bluff
<aanderse> :p
<Cantide> :D
<wilee-nilee> right now I got about fiddy cents
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i'm in the middle of immigration and between jobs, so spending 700 usd right now is not sensible -.-
<Cantide> (just in case i have unforeseen expenses)
<Cantide> bad timing, canonical! :@
<Cantide> but i did throw 20 USD at it :)
<wilee-nilee> Cantide, You immigrating from a country?
<Cantide> immigrating to a country, yes, that's usually the case 'o'
<wilee-nilee> Cantide, Cool, a different cultural environment radically, or similar?
<Cantide> radically, but one to which i am accustomed :)
<Cantide> Africa -> Asia :)
<aanderse> good luck, culture shock ahead!
<wilee-nilee> Cantide, Coo, I have a degree in Black Studies and am in a intercultural grad program, it is all interesting
<wilee-nilee> Cool*
<Cantide> Black Studies? there is such a thing :)
<Cantide> aanderse, thanks :) I've lived in Asia for 3 years prior to this, and visited 5 countries there, so I kinda know what to expect :)
<aanderse> ah, cool
<aanderse> which country are you moving to?
<Cantide> South Korea
<Cantide> (if all goes according to plan)
<wilee-nilee> Cantide, Actually in the US academics there is, Africam American, Caribbean and African studies, basicall the worlds diaspora.
<Cantide> and i am pleased to see SK and KT in the CAG :)
<aanderse> SK... sounds exciting! good luck
<Cantide> wilee-nilee, now that makes a lot more sense to me than "Black Studies" :) (sorry, i don't mean to sound rude, but i didn't understand it at first)
<Cantide> 감사합니다!
<wilee-nilee> Cantide, I didn't take it as rude no biggie. ;)
<Cantide> oh, that reminds me, OSK for Ubuntu Touch... is the keyboard an app? Would we be able to make a new keyboard as part of  the App Showdown?
<Cantide> wilee-nilee, great :)
<Cantide> it's an interesting subject though - I studied a bit of ebonics when I did linguistics, and i touched on the slave movement during some African literature studies :)
<wilee-nilee> Cantide, The department at the university is toed to the civil right movement in its name still to some extent, they will probably change the name at some point to be more undertandable.
<wilee-nilee> tied* understandable*
<Cantide> yeah, i think that's necessary
<Cantide> so as to not give the wrong impression
<Cantide> anyone know about the OSK for Ubuntu Touch?
<fredy14> hello, i was wondering if I made a backup with # adb backup -apk -shared -all, do I need to reflash android stock before restoring the backup or just do an adb restore will work?
<Oroku_Saki> curios about something in the touch script... "mount -o loop,ro /tmpmnt/system.img"    is the system.img a yaffs2 filesystem????
<interloper> system.img is usuallt ext4
<interloper> we use mount -t ext4 -o loop
<annerajb> sergiusens, does LXC have to be enabled on the kernel config?
<annerajb> (for flipped images)
<Oroku_Saki> root@ubuntu-phablet:/etc/init# /usr/bin/powerd Segmentation fault
<Oroku_Saki> ahhh!
<Oroku_Saki> mount --bind /android/system /system
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dobey: good morning.  :)
<Chipaca> is the latest devel-proposed half baked wrt developer mode?
<mpt> How do I take a screenshot?
<ogra_> mpt, using phablet-screenshot
<mpt> ogra_, thanks. But I get “remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist”
<ogra_> mpt, looks like you use an ancient phablet-screenshot version
<ogra_> (upgrade to the latest phablet-tools package)
<mpt> phablet-tools | 1.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe i386 Packages
<ogra_> heh, we dont update the distro version, use the PPA (as advised) ...
<ogra_> that would be way to many SRUs ;)
<Hendrik_> How do i debug the apn being used by the phone or ofono completely?
<mpt> ogra_, is it this one? https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools
<ogra_> yeah :)
<Chipaca> i seem to be stuck in r169; no adb, and going the --bootstrap route bails with “Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255”. Ideas?
<jgdx> Chipaca, I've seen that a couple of times and every time it's a rw issue. maybe try phablet-config writable-image
<Chipaca> jgdx: no adb
<jgdx> ah
<Chipaca> yeah
<jgdx> adb restart?
<Chipaca> jgdx: no adb
<Chipaca> and it's adb reboot anyway :)
<jgdx> as in the serice
<jgdx> service adb
<Chipaca> ah
 * Chipaca tries
<Chipaca> jgdx: unknown job 'adb'
<Chipaca> not adbd either
<jgdx> Chipaca, $ adb kill-server; adb start-server
 * Chipaca tries
<Chipaca> jgdx: adb: command not found
<Chipaca> adbd
<Chipaca> exists
 * Chipaca tries with that
<Chipaca> jgdx: or do you mean on the desktop
<jgdx> Chipaca, sorry, on the desktop
<Chipaca> jgdx: still 'no devices'
<Chipaca> seb128: ping
<seb128> Chipaca, hey
<Chipaca> seb128: morning!
<seb128> good morning to you ;è)
<seb128> ;-)
<Chipaca> seb128: i've got the three packages related to the notifications settings in a ppa
<seb128> I saw that (well, the was some build issue earlier when I looked)
<Chipaca> seb128: that's now fixed :)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> did you address the schemas review comment as well?
<Chipaca> seb128: I was going to try to test, but my phone is being uncooperative. The latest changes were because of issues i found in the first round of testing on the device
<Chipaca> seb128: yes, tvoss suggested something which we implemented across the board
<jibel> hi, could someone have a look at bug 1351308
<ubot5> bug 1351308 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Changing language has no effect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351308
<Chipaca> that is, in the four related branches across the three packages
<seb128> Chipaca, my review comment was like 5 hours ago
<jibel> this is a regression in mako build #163
<Chipaca> seb128: ah, i didn't see that, where did you comment?
<seb128> Chipaca, https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/just-the-touch-settings/+merge/228317
<Chipaca> Laney: I know it's not usual to make changes after getting approval, but the approval you gave was removed by seb; our changes were after that
<Chipaca> seb128: I don't understand
<Chipaca> seb128: we were using 'postal', which you thought was bad because it being 'postal' was an implementation detail
<Chipaca> seb128: so we changed it to be 'hub', which is a description of what it is architecturally
<Chipaca> seb128: but you're insisting on it not having a qualifier, which i explained before is ambiguous right now and confusing in general
<Chipaca> Laney: unless you mean the commit after tvoss's +1, which was a commit he explicitly mentions in his message prior to approval
<Laney> Chipaca: I think it's weird that I approved one thing and now the names are quite different
<seb128> Chipaca, is there a documentation explaining what a "hub notification" is and how it's different from a "notification"?
<Laney> in other words it moved from one reviewer to another without input from the first one
<seb128> Chipaca, because I don't understand what "hub" is in this context and why we need 2 types of notifications
<Chipaca> Laney: take it up with seb128, i had nothing to do with that one
<seb128> shrug
<tvoss> seb128, the different is simple: a notification is something that is always shown on screen as a bubble, a hub notification is something to be interpreted according to user preferences
<seb128> ok, I'm going to make that simple
<Laney> On the same token, seb asked for quite a specific change
<seb128> we use "com.ubuntu.notifications"
<seb128> tvoss, so we have no control of bubble notifications?
<tvoss> seb128, a com.ubuntu.Notification is a potential result of interpreting a message/notification coming into the hub
<tvoss> seb128, we have, on a hub level
<seb128> so why is "hub" useful in that schemas?
<seb128> it's just control of notifications
<seb128> the fact that the filtering is done by a hub or the apps or the shell is not relevant to the settings
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> seb128: this is not about bubbles
<Chipaca> bubbles are one kind of notifications
<seb128> so we call 2 different things "notifications"?
<Chipaca> and are the kind most usually associated with something that is just called "com.ubuntu.notifications"
<Laney> tvoss: is someone looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/+bug/1350874 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350874 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "/usr/include/ubuntu/application/ui/input/event_deprecated.h:79:24: error: redefinition of ‘struct PointerCoordinate’" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tvoss> Laney, it's already fixed
<Laney> no
<tvoss> seb128, yes we do
<Laney> it's not
<Chipaca> seb128: depending on what you mean by "we", yes we do, and that's the ambiguity i pointed out and the reason we have a hub is because there are multiple ways of notifying the user
<seb128> Chipaca, tvoss: is there a document that explain what is the difference between a bubble notification and a hub-notification?
<tvoss> seb128, quite a few
<seb128> is there a simple document with a summary? ;-) like something for app writers
<seb128> e.g "you want your app to notify users in this way, do that"
<tvoss> seb128, an app writer does not need to care about the distinction
<seb128> listing the different possible ways
<seb128> so why would the settings care about the distinction?
<seb128> can't we just make that list a list of apps that opt out of notifying users?
<Chipaca> seb128: because it is the settings for the hub?
<seb128> and let the services use it as they want?
<Chipaca> applications don't interact with these settings
<Chipaca> the hub does
<tvoss> seb128, app authors have no control ove rthe policy
<seb128> Chipaca, oh, ok, so it should be a key "com.ubuntu.hub"
<tvoss> it's the user deciding
<Hendrik_> How do i debug the apn being used by the phone or ofono completely?
<tvoss> seb128, that's too generic, we have more than one hub
<Chipaca> seb128: it is not "the hub", it is the notifications hub, which we call the postal service
<seb128> how is called the service reading that key?
<Laney> laney@iota:~/temp/platform-api-2.2.0+14.10.20140801/include/ubuntu/application/ui/input$ cpp event.h | grep PointerCoordinate
<Laney>     struct PointerCoordinate
<Laney>                 struct PointerCoordinate
<Laney> tvoss: ^
<tvoss> Laney, this should have been fixed with this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/revision/252
<Chipaca> seb128: sorry, could you rephrase that question?
<seb128> Chipaca, that gsettings key is going to be read by some project/codebase, which one and what is the name for that project
<Laney> tvoss: nope, these are different files
<Chipaca> seb128: the settings key is read by the postal service, that is currently in the ubuntu-push codebase
<seb128> Chipaca, ok, good, so let's have ubuntu-push ship a com.ubuntu.push schemas with its config
<Chipaca> seb128: it's emerging from ubuntu-push, but it hasn't emerged yet. At some point it might split once the boundaries and interfaces are clear
<seb128> and use that
<tvoss> seb128, that only signs us up for the same renaming hassle you pointed out as an issue in your review
<seb128> tvoss, well, at least it's specific to a project and up to the maintainer of that project to handle incompatible changes/transitions
<seb128> tvoss, by putting your key in a common schemas you make it sort of a public interface
<tvoss> seb128, well, .hub distinguishes us and comes closer to the actual meaning of the key
<tvoss> seb128, we are the people doing the work in both cases, so I'm not sure private/public really matters here
<Chipaca> seb128: I guess tedg put it in the common schemas because the settings plugin is in ubuntu-system-settings?
<seb128> it's also confusing and specific to some component/implementation
<tvoss> seb128, it is not, it's going to be the implementation that will drive the notification experience going forward in time
<seb128> tvoss, I just object making the common tree/namespace confusing
<tvoss> seb128, hence why we proposed .hub, which is the new component
<seb128> those shared keys shouldn't be linked to a specific service/implementation, they should just common info
<seb128> like a theme
<seb128> or a ringtone sound
<seb128> well
<seb128> if it's specific to a component it should live in that component namespace
<tvoss> seb128, that would resul in ubuntu-system-settings being tied to a specific implementation ... sounds like a very bad idea
<Chipaca> from a practical perspective, putting the schemas in ubuntu-push would mean they wouldn't get translated unless we tied up translations to ubuntu-push, which is a bit of a pain
<seb128> do you plan to have a "com.ubuntu.notifications" at some point, and how would that be different from the ".hub" variant?
<seb128> let me rephrase the question like that ^
<Chipaca> seb128: i think the first time you asked me that question i answered
<Chipaca> seb128: although we don't have a plan for that
<Chipaca> seb128: using it would be, at this point in time, much too confusing
<Chipaca> seb128: for people call different things "notifications"
<Chipaca> seb128: and this would just add to the confusion
<Laney> jibel: contact whoever did the upload?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Chipaca, please give me a document I can read to understand how a hub notification is different from a bubble notification, and how those are used in what context
<Chipaca> seb128: maybe http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/ ?
<seb128> Chipaca, thanks, reading, I'm coming back to you in a bit
<seb128> (hopefully understanding the topic better then)
<mandel> Elleo, did you get any feedback from the media people about udm? I'll like to request a silo
<tvoss> Laney, as far as I can tell, the offending second declaration has been removed: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/revision/252
<seb128> Chipaca, btw my main concern about those changes is that you are working around the issue than "notifications" is used in confusing ways rather than fixing the problem by communicating on what are the different types/finding another vocabularity for the new sort
<Laney> tvoss: the header is in include/ubuntu/application/ui/input
<Laney> note no android
<Laney> tvoss: you can verify yourself using the info I gave
<tvoss> Laney, ack, then nobody has looked into it so far
<Laney> please do ;-)
<Laney> want to move forward soon if possible
<Laney> and stuff failing is generally bad if we need a bug fix, not to mention to be able to reproduce the binaries in the archive
<Chipaca> seb128: the whole thing is evolving and I think we're reasonably close to a clear and unambiguous way to communicate this, but we can't block on having the language all down pat to implement it
<seb128> Chipaca, well, it's unfortunate that you need to a key to a shared/stable location before things settle
<seb128> Chipaca, that's sort of why I was suggesting trying to take the key out of the shared location until it settle down/is likely to change
<tvoss> Laney, sure, but this is nothing I have touched in a while, so I need to talk to dandrader at the very least
<tvoss> seb128, while I can see your point, I would argue that tying system settings to an implementation-specific key is the bigger disadvantage
<seb128> tvoss, Chipaca: what I don't get here is why the key wouldn't be a "things users don't want to be notified" about that would apply as well to push service than bubble notifications
<seb128> like just a list of apps that the user turned off from displaying things
<tvoss> seb128, because the hub interprets the key and decides if a bubble should be shown at all
<tvoss> seb128, it's just a list right now, but it will become more fine-grained
<seb128> but nothing is going to do something similar for bubbles?
<tvoss> seb128, not sure I understand your question?
<Chipaca> seb128: nothing gets to present bubbles directly
<Chipaca> seb128: in the new world order
<seb128> well, what if rb displays bubbles when track changes and I don't want it to do it
<Chipaca> (we're not there yet)
<tvoss> seb128, ultimately, rb will go via the hub, too
<tvoss> not saying that that is the case right now
<seb128> k
<seb128> so we are back to one list
<seb128> and we can call it .notifications then :p
<tvoss> seb128, sorry, that's just not true
<Chipaca> seb128: but if I call it notifications, you're going to think it's about bubbles when it isn't
<seb128> why would I?
<seb128> notifications is notifications
<Chipaca> seb128: because you've gone to thinking they are bubbles 20 times since you started doing this review?
<seb128> if our notifications are not restricted to bubbles it's fine
<seb128> because that's what they are today
<seb128> they could be launcher badges
<Chipaca> today, they are most certainly not
<seb128> or in app baners
<seb128> or sound
<seb128> on desktop they are
<tvoss> seb128, desktop is not the focus here, although it will be powered by the same infrastructure going forward in time
<seb128> tvoss, I know, but we want something that works for a converged world
<tvoss> seb128, right, that's why we argue for .hub
<seb128> so I'm trying to make sure we define things in a way that is going to work for everyone
<seb128> k
<tvoss> seb128, sure, so do we. the desktop will inevitably change
<tvoss> seb128, so introducing a .hub prevents mixup until we have reached convergence, I guess that's the intention
<tvoss> s/guess/think
<seb128> ok, let's me try to rephrase again then
<seb128> if we need a .notifications.hub
<seb128> it's because there is going to be another notifications.foo
<seb128> what is foo?
<tvoss> seb128, no, .hub is the top-most decision maker
<seb128> (because if hub is the only one to stand, we can as well call it ".notification")
<seb128> why do we need an extra qualifier then?
<tvoss> seb128, because the responsibilities are different ones
<seb128> no need to make type.subtype when there is only 1 subtype
<seb128> it's because you object calling what comes from the hub "notifications"?
<tvoss> seb128, notifications is just one possible type issued by the hub
<tvoss> seb128, hence why chipaca originally proposed postal
<seb128> k, so those are hubs objects
<didrocks> so, it's rather a hub.notification
<seb128> so that should be com.ubuntu.hub.notifications
<tvoss> nope
<seb128> :-(
<tvoss> well, we could do it like that
<Chipaca> except it isn't called "hub"
<didrocks> I think that will be more inline with what we see in different domains
<tvoss> didrocks, got an example?
<seb128> Chipaca, well, "com.ubuntu.<whatever it's called>.<whatever the notifications it deals with are called>"
<Elleo> mandel: nope, haven't seen ahayzen around the past few days; I could send him an email if you like?
<didrocks> tvoss: dbus, android application domain owners
<didrocks> this is just on the top of my head
<didrocks> can find more if needed :)
<mandel> Elleo, It would be nice, that way we can confirm it fixed it and land it
<Chipaca> seb128: oh, i know, how about com.ubuntu.postal.notifications
<Elleo> mandel: okay, will do
<seb128> Chipaca, +1
<Chipaca> ....
<Chipaca> seb128: dude
<Chipaca> seb128: it was that 100 man-hours ago, and you -1'ed it
<seb128> Chipaca, no, first version was com.ubuntu.touch.notifications and I -1ed the touch part
<seb128> but yeah, .postal is not something I understand
<seb128> but this whole stack of notifications which are not notifications is confusing
<seb128> so let's just keep the com.ubuntu.notifications.hub we have atm
<seb128> it's already in a silo
<seb128> and it seems we are not going to agree on something that makes more sense
<seb128> I still wish we had a "com.ubuntu.notifications" which lists apps name, simple and easy to understand :-/
<tvoss> seb128, but that will grow and will be more fine-grained when we are converging. with that, we would only post-pone the namechange
<seb128> tvoss, I guess I don't understand why we can't describe what we want now and define the names/keys, even if they are not used fully yet
<seb128> that would avoid transitions/renames later
<tvoss> seb128, because we don't fully know them yet, and notifications is not the right level of abstraction to capture those
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, let's just go with what is in the silo then
 * seb128 +1 that
<Chipaca> now if I could get my phone to give me adb, i'd be able to do the full test to land it all
<Hendrik_> How do i debug the apn being used by the phone or ofono completely?
<Hendrik_> im not giving up :D
<Chipaca> shouldn't adb work in recovery?
 * Chipaca tries 164
<popey> Hendrik_: /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts
<Hendrik_> popey, thx
<Hendrik_> :)
<Chipaca> I'm not getting adb in recovery. Halp.
<Chipaca> (this means ubuntu-device-flash fails)
<Chipaca> my phone no longer gives me adb, not even in recovery. fastboot works. Tried flashing a few devel-proposed and devel itself using --bootstrap, all with the same effect: reaches recovery, then dies because no adb. help?
<dpm> hi ogra_, IIRC with the new developer mode UI adb is enabled/disabled, but what's the plan with SSH?
<ogra_> ssh is always off
<ogra_> you can enable it via setprop as root
<lool> dpm: we agreed a while ago that it was too many things to support to try to juggle between SSH and ADB; adb can do IP too and SSH can be enabled manually for powerusers
<ogra_> (for advanced developers :) )
<lool> but it's not part of the default dev experience
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> phablet-shell uses ssh over adb
<ogra_> but i'm working on running that with a user owned sshd
<dpm> lool, ogra_, the only issue seems to be that Qt Creator needs SSH to deploy apps to the device
<ogra_> (not exposed to the network anywhere)
<ogra_> dpm, well, bzoltan played with my changed adbd package last week ...
<ogra_> my only big issue atm is phablet-network since that would need the sudo password supplied
<popey> so can I not sudo once phablet-shell'ed into my phone?
<popey> (seems phablet is no longer the password)?
<ogra_> you can sudo ... there is no pw ... just hit enter
<popey> Sorry, try again.
<ogra_> (note that adb wont work if there is no pw set in the near future ... so you will have to set one yourself before enabling it anyway)
<popey> nope, i cant sudo
<dpm> ogra_, what's the way to activate SSH manually?
<ogra_> grep phablet /etc/passwd
<ogra_> popey, ^^
<popey> no results returned from that
<ogra_> dpm, setprop persist.service.ssh true
<dpm> thanks
<ogra_> popey, hmm
<ogra_> and the same for /var/lib/extrausers/passwd?
<popey> phablet:x:32011:32011:phablet,,,:/home/phablet:/bin/bash
<ogra_> looks fine
<ogra_> and the shadow file in there has an entry too for the phablet user ?
<popey> nothing there
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> that should have a line too
<ogra_> wait for mterry ... something si wrong then
<ogra_> *is
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<dpm> lool, so your recommendation would be for Qt Creator to move away from SSH and use ADB instead?
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> oSoMoN, so with the new browser trying to scrool slow with the toolbar visible gety all jiggly ... is there a bug for that already ?
<ogra_> *gets
<jdstrand> cwayne1: hey, what's up?
<popey> jdstrand: when you get a mo could you look at bug 1351041 - seems like an apparmor thing
<ubot5> bug 1351041 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App is unable to retrieve notes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351041
<ogra_> oSoMoN, also, is there any way to force the toolbar to hide ? most of my html5 games look really bad now since it is permanently shown and they try to use all of the screen (so you have black bars everywhere, input controls are off etc)
<cwayne1> jdstrand: was getting a weird apparmor denial when trying to use a scope wih online-accounts, but I think now it may just be an oline accounts bug..
<Chipaca> mardy: ping. Would you have time for a final review of a system settings branch? seb's been over it and we've addressed his concerns, and he approved the related schema branch, but left before top-approving the system settings branch itself
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I think it is smart to force the developers to set unique password, but it is not smart to force them to use the password unlock for the screen.
<ogra_> bzoltan, i fully agree
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Also I would like to ask for an option in the Developer mode page to start and stop SSH service
<jdstrand> cwayne1: ok
<ogra_> bzoltan, but not my decision, talk to jdstrand, mdeslaur and victorp ... the currentl planning is an agreement between thenm i think
<ogra_> bzoltan, not planned :/
<jdstrand> popey: there is definitely an apparmor denial, but reminders is trying to do the wrong thing
<jdstrand> I'll comment
<ogra_> you can sudo and setprop to enable ssh
<popey> thanks!
<popey> ogra_: if sudo works ☻
<bzoltan> jdstrand: mdeslaur: With the SDK we _DO_ start the ssh, because we need that
<popey> should I file a bug ogra_ ?
<ogra_> popey, blame mterry :P
<ogra_> popey, yes
<popey> against?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> popey, i thinnk livecd-rootfs ... but assign to mterry
<popey> kk
<ogra_> bzoltan, why cant you copy via adb push ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  jdstrand: mdeslaur: who is the one I need to convince about these two things. (1) UI switch for starting-stoping SSH service
<ogra_> since you need to use adb anyway
<bzoltan> ogra_: How do I start the SSH with phablet adb push?
<ogra_> why would you start ssh at all
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: you need to use certs with ssh...so the developer needs to use adb first to transfer certs anyway
<bzoltan> ogra_: because we use it?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, you also need root to start ssh ...
<jdstrand> popey: commented
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: we use keys for authentication
<ogra_> bzoltan, *why* do you use ssh and not adb
<popey> ta jdstrand
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: exactly
<bzoltan> ogra_: because it is more reliable and better
<ogra_> define better :P
<ogra_> and it should not be more or less reliable than ssh ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  but firs of all... because that is how we designed and implemented the SDK.. like two years ago
<ogra_> if it is thats a bug
<jjohansen> jjohans
<bzoltan> ogra_: let!s not change the fundamental architecture of the SDK Tools just few days before the release :)
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: perhaps I'm misunderstanding your question
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  I need a switch in the touch UI to start/stop ssh service.
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, feell free to develop something on top of the planned dev mode ... i wont have the time to develop a secure debus service for ssh to expose it to the UI or anything
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  otherwise I will do it with sudo as phablet from a script
<ogra_> (i'm not even done with the adb side as you know)
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: yes, doing it with sudo as phablet from a script is the right way
<ogra_> right
<mdeslaur> we definitely don't want users to be turning on ssh
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: echoing a plain passwd thru scripts is the right way?
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: that is what we do
<ogra_> mdeslaur, the prob here is that we need to store the pw in plain text on the users PC then
<jdstrand> how is ssh any better in this regard? because you can ssh as root into it?
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: why not? That is how maemo devices worked, that is how Meego works, that is how Sailfish does.
<mdeslaur> bzoltan, ogra_: well, we could ship a helper in /etc/sudo.d that would allow turning ssh on
<ogra_> mdeslaur, hmm ... i'm not really happpy about opening ssh at all
<popey> ogra_: filed bug 1352296 and threw at mterry ☻
<ubot5> bug 1352296 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Can't sudo on proposed image on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352296
<mdeslaur> what do we need ssh for?
<bzoltan> ogra_: that is not an option I am afraid
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I mean not opening the SSH
<ogra_> mdeslaur, no idea, adb should provide all we need
<ogra_> mdeslaur, bzoltan claims ssh is "more reliable and "better""
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  for the SDK
<ogra_> (of which i dont know what this means)
<bzoltan> ogra_: mdeslaur: what I claim is not relevant.. the key here is that our SDK right now is using SSH... this is how it is out there for almost two years.
<ogra_> why do you two ways for talking to the phone ??
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: what sets up the ssh keys?
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: the sdk?
<ogra_> this means we need to open two potential security holes now
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: ogra_: jdstrand: All I am asking (not the first time) that before you change fundamental policies on the platform please consider how it effects the app development tools.
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: the SDK does it
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: ok, and what is no longer working?
<mdeslaur> sorry, I lack a bit of context on what the problem is
<ogra_> mdeslaur, we wont have any UI to toggle ssh on oor off ... and the adb toggle is not enough
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: it works.. I can make it work. But I need to ask and store the phablet passwd and pass it with an echo to make it work
<ogra_> (for bzoltan )
<ogra_> mdeslaur, that means we need to patch sshd as well to listen to the screen lock and so on
<cwayne1> mardy: ping
<ogra_> this isnt trivial
<bzoltan> ogra_: why not to have an ssh switch? N9 has, Jolla has... neither the was ever compromised because of that.
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: so if we add a snippet to /etc/sudoers.d that would allow the phablet user to turn ssh on without requiring the sudo password, that would be enough?
<mardy> cwayne1: pong
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: that would make it
<ogra_> bzoltan, if you have time to safely hack up sshd and to implement the UI bits, feel free
<cwayne1> mardy: hihi, so abouts scopes + OA :)
<jdstrand> why isn't phablet-shell enough?
<ogra_> tahts what i'm asking
<cwayne1> mardy: I got it working on a device, but only unconfined.  and i added a desktop file to grant access, but it shows no info
<bzoltan> jdstrand: because phablet user has no right to start the ssh service
<mdeslaur> ogra_: we don't care about screenlock, as ssh uses certs, not passwords
<oSoMoN> ogra_, there is no bug filed for the jiggliness you’re seeing, but it’s a known issue, feel free to file a bug
<jdstrand> so, phablet-shell is what broke?
<bzoltan> jdstrand: mdeslaur: bit the real ugly thing is the password lock... that is a killer.
<ogra_> mdeslaur, and why cant we do the same for adb (as we have planned since a year now) ?
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: password lock?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, well, as long as you guys know it and work on it i'll refrain from more paperwork ;)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: because adb uses passwords
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  you need to have a passwork unlock policy in order to have adb at all
<ogra_> mdeslaur, adb doesnt use anything
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: yes, definitely
<ogra_> mdeslaur, we (you, me, PES) planned a blueprint for this a year ago or so
<jdstrand> bzoltan: as for screenlock checks, that did not originate from us. that came as very late requirements from outside of UE
<oSoMoN> ogra_, for your html5 games, I recommend you remove the --enable-back-forward and/or --enable-addressbar command line switches from the desktop file, the chrome will then be always hidden
<ogra_> mdeslaur, two vUDSes ago
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  so if I want to develop apps then I need to type my passwd on the touch screen like hunderd times a day... nice
<mdeslaur> ogra_: sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<ogra_> mdeslaur, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-complete-developer-mode-integration
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: what? how come?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, "add UI to popup the device fingerprint when negociating a connection: TODO" ... instead we now have to tie to the lock screen
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: that is what happens once you set a password
<mardy> cwayne1: it's probably because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1329213
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1329213 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Application name not shown when requesting access to an online account" [High,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> yet, I fail to see how checking that the screen is unlocked if there is a password check is a burden. the user unlocks the screen, plugs in the device/clicks a button, and then you can get an adb session. the session can continue running if the screen is unlocked
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: sure when you first plug the device in, you need to unlock it
<jdstrand> err
<lool> dpm: I thought it was the plan, yes; I guess the SDK team would have the latest status on this
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: and then one it's connected, you never have to unlock it again until you close adb
<jdstrand> the adb session can continue running if the screen later locks
<cwayne1> mardy: ooh yes, thats exactly what it looks like :)
<bzoltan> jdstrand: the screen will keep being locked
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: that is not how it works now
<cwayne1> mardy: okay, so once that's fixed -- how am I going to make my scope confined? is that going to be solved with dash-as-app?
<jdstrand> bzoltan: right, that is what I'm saying. but open adb sessions won't close
<ogra_> jdstrand, its a massive hack to adbd ... beyond we had a way better mechanism planned last year
<ogra_> jdstrand, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-complete-developer-mode-integration
<cwayne1> dbarth_: why would the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1329213 take awhile to land?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1329213 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Application name not shown when requesting access to an online account" [High,Confirmed]
<mardy> cwayne1: I think so
<jdstrand> ogra_: what in there is better than what was agreed to fro rtm? the device fingerprint?
<ogra_> jdstrand, what you want means that adbd needs to be fully integrated with dbus and other bits to request the screen state etc etc ... this will be close to a re-write
<ogra_> jdstrand, imho yes
<ogra_> it is what android does
<jdstrand> android does a lot of things
<popey> oSoMoN: ooh, thanks!
<jdstrand> we have a different model and are in a different place in time in our development of the device
<popey> dbarth_: you should remove the --enable-back-forward from the twitter webapp imo. (as per oSoMoN above)
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  no it will not, but forcing an app developer to a screen lock policy is super ugly... it would be a reason to return the device to the shop.
<jdstrand> I'd really rather not rehash this conversation for the 1000th time. why is it a complete rewrite to adb to add a single check on session create when it starts?
<ogra_> jdstrand, if i plug in an android device to a PC that was never connnected it pops up a question to allow the connection on the phone (so yu have to have the screen unlocked) ... after that it will just veify that the figerprint of the PC matches without asking
<jdstrand> ogra_: that particular feature was something that is listed as post-rtm
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: once ssh is turned on, you can disable the screen lock
<ogra_> jdstrand, adbd is an android c binary ... there is no dbus on android ... to get tthe screen status asking vis dbus is the only way to get the info
<ogra_> jdstrand, feel free to look at the adbd code ... there is no way we will have the locking stuff ready in time ...
<jdstrand> ogra_: other teams have figured this out by having a socket bridge or something
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: i think  that thescreen lock policy should be a totally  separated thing from the device connectivity
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  forcing the dev to a plicy like that at the first place isnot good
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, then other teams need to implement it, i was working my way along the spec we defined initially (only the fingerprint stuff is missing atm since the discussion started when i wanted to attack it)
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: I do too
<jdstrand> ogra_: are you saying implementing the device fingerprint is doable for rtm?
<ogra_> easier than teaching adbd about dbus i guess
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: it wasn't a security team requirement
<jdstrand> this did not come from us
<ogra_> especially since we cant use it anymore ffor other stuff (like initrd debugging, emergency shell etc) once it depends oon that
<ogra_> jdstrand, no, i know
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: i understan
<ogra_> i was on CC
<bzoltan> jdstrand: mdeslaur: we should discuss it with folks who came with this concept.
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: what if the the device fingerprinting was used for rtm instead? if the screen is unlocked, then the user can say yes or no, if the screen is locked, that ui would just be behind the screen anyway. this seems to cover the requirement for needing a password
<jdstrand> oh, no
<jdstrand> that doesn't work
<jdstrand> we would have to have the UI for the device fingerprint acceptance reprompt for the password
<jdstrand> (cause of lending)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ^
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, that would mean if you really want to steal data you need to keep the screen on until you are near a PC
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, that's the solution we were aiming for, but couldn't get done for rtm
<ogra_> while theoretically possible i think thats a very unlikely scenario
<ogra_> mdeslaur, who said it couldnt ?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: you did
<ogra_> well, surely easier than teaching adbd about dbus and having it get the screen state from there
<ogra_> (and the locking capabilities etc)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: you still need to pop up a message on the screen that asks for confirmation, etc.
<ogra_> yeah, that wont be easy
<ogra_> (especially since i'm not even remotely ready with the initial adbd bits which rely on oassword stuff that dosnt work yet)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: not sure why you mentioned reprompting for the password?
<mdeslaur> oh right, the stupid "I lend my unlocked phone to a friend" scenario
<ogra_> jdstrand, we should simply lock automatically before the prompt comes up
<jdstrand> ogra_: well, pick one :) either I tell people the requirement is what it is now or I convince people to change to the fingerprint check :)
<ogra_> make that part of the popup code
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ok, let me read the requirements again. hold on
<jdstrand> this conversation has morphed a billion times I can't keep it all straight
<mdeslaur> me neither
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: hey, so for the click store key, I've talked with slangasek and reconciled our positions; it would appear that for this purpose we can just have an operational key, and it doesn't need to be signed by a sharded master key because the mechanism for communicating key rotations to clients is to deploy a new system image containing a new keyring package
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings/ProtectingUserData
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: would you agree with that?  in that case all we need to do is generate a 4096-bit RSA key and give it to the click store guys
<jdstrand> "adb should only accept new connections if screen is unlocked"
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: yes, did agree to that
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that ^ is the requirement for phase 1 - initial phone delivery
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: uhm, no, wait a sec
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah :(
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: as such, we wouldn't have to reprompt
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: we need to assume we can't deploy images, for example phones that the oem has ended support on....we still would want them to be able to access the store
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: so that key needs to be signed by _something_, so that we can have the _store_ rotate it
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: hm, that means the key has to be in a writeable location on the filesystem
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: yes, definitely
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: but maybe we can kick that part of the can down the road
<cjwatson> doesn't have to be that way right now
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: sure, as long as we do it before we can no longer push out updates to our shipping phones
<mdeslaur> we can definitely use an unsigned key for now in a non-writable location shipped by the system image
<cjwatson> I'm starting to feel the need for a graph of our important keys ...
<mdeslaur> yes :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand, ogra_: so basically, to turn on adb, you need to set the screen lock. You connect to the sdk, the sdk pushed out your ssh keys, and then turns on ssh. Once that's done, you can turn off screen lock and simply use ssh from now on.
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: I think we should specifically not reuse the archive master key (0x3F272F5B) for this, because that would then allow the click store key to be used to sign the apt archive, if its private material were compromised
<cjwatson> So it would need to be a new set of master shards
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: hrm, good point
<cjwatson> or at least that seems like a possibility to me and I'd rather completely rule it out rather than having to think about it :)
<cjwatson> We also need to generate a key for the RTM archive this week
<ogra_> mdeslaur, well, i dont really like to leave a network accessible service permanently running ... adbd requires a wire and a PC ... ssh will simply stay open to the network for attack attempty
<ogra_> *attempts
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: Honestly, if everyone is in the same place next week, I think creating a new set of shards is the safest bet, knowing that we may want to do key rotations without image upgrades at some point to maintain a working store on unsupported devices
<cjwatson> But that only really needs to be used during image building and by developers using click chroot or whatever, so it doesn't require any advance planning for rotations AFAICS
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: This week
<ogra_> additionally it will keep your wlan awake i guess ... and eat your battery
<mdeslaur> ogra_: ssh is only enabled for developers, and is protected with keys....I don't think it's a big deal
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: I'm not sure I follow your last comment
<mdeslaur> ogra_: developers can turn it back off manually if they want...but I suspect most will want ssh running anyway
<ogra_> hmm
<cwayne1> mardy: do you agree that the info-less application entries in u-s-s-o-a will be easy to fix but hard to land? (going by david's comment in the bug)
<cwayne1> if so, i'll volunteer to get it landed if you guys get it fixed :)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I reread the wiki page. "adb should only accept new connections if screen is unlocked" is I think enough equivalent to device fingerprinting. in both options, the user can enable adb in the lending scenario. in both options, if the screen is locked in the theft scenario, adb can't be enabled or accessed
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: (unless the theif has access to the unlocked already fingerprinted device)
<jdstrand> thief*
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: sorry, I don't know what you are referring to
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings/ProtectingUserData
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: aren't we talking about ssh?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: the issue is that the sdk can't start ssh over adb because it requires the user's password
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I was weighing the options of what we have currently as what needs to be done "adb should only accept new connections if screen is unlocked" with device fingerprinting since ogra_ said that adb can't do the former
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so supplying a /etc/sudoers.d config to enable the phablet user to turn on ssh without a password would solve that, and would be acceptable to me
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: right, but of course, other stuff came up
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: wait, we can't do the former for rtm?
<ogra_> jdstrand, it can, but it will be harder to impllement and break adbd for other use cases
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that is what we were just told, though I'm still not sure why
<jdstrand> oh, I thought we were told it couldn't and required a complete rewrite?
<jdstrand> (which again, I think there are cleverer ways to do that)
<ogra_> jdstrand, i said "close to" :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, the point is that the screen state info can only be obtained via dbus
<ogra_> jdstrand, and since that is a securioty thing i dont think i should do that check with a helper but in adbd itself
<ogra_> that means a lot of code changes since adbd does not know about dbus at all
<jdstrand> if the helper is only saying yes or no on if the screen is locked, not sure why that is risky
<ogra_> and it means adbd wont work in any other context like inside initrd
<jdstrand> the initrd argument is interesting
<ogra_> or as emergency shell if all services (including dbus) fail to start
<mdeslaur> ogra_: sure it will work, as long as the screen is not locked
<ogra_> mdeslaur, how if it cant even find out the screen state ?
<ogra_> (in initrd or if dbus fails to start there wont be a way then)
<mdeslaur> if it can't find out the screen state, it allows the connection
<ogra_> so i only need to kill dbus and can break in ?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> uh
<mardy> cwayne1: that would be very welcome, thanks! :-)
<jdstrand> the terminal is also password protected
<ogra_> jdstrand, my click app that bombs dbus with DOS requests isnt ;)
<cwayne1> mardy: np, it's gonna be a requirement for us very soon I think, so happy to help any way I can :)
<jdstrand> that click app can't be side-loaded, so it would have to be in the store, if it is in the store, then it would get removed
<mdeslaur> ogra_: there's no way for you to kill dbus if the screen is locked
<mdeslaur> and if the screen is unlocked, adb is allowed anyway
<jdstrand> right
<mdeslaur> of course, what if an attacker that gets hold of a phone is able to reboot it and adb in before the user session comes up
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: which last comment, sorry?  (in a meeting here)
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: you said "But that only really needs to be used during image building and by developers using click chroot or whatever, so it doesn't require any advance planning for rotations AFAICS"
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: that's for the key that signs the RTM archive
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: phase 1 does not cover other bootloader attacks anyway
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: oh! ok, yeah
<cjwatson> we have two separate key requirements going on here :)
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: hehe, yes, I though you were referring to the store key
<cjwatson> ok, so sharded-master + operational for click store key, operational only for RTM archive key
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: I think that would be best, yes
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: but phase 2 includes the device fingerprinting. so if device fingerprinting is considered 'enough', then why do the other solution at all and just go for what the long term plan is
<ogra_> jdstrand, that was what i was asking mself since the internal discussion came up about this recently
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: right, cool, will organise that here
<cjwatson> thanks
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: thanks!
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, device fingerprinting is best, but I thought it was harder to implement as you need to pop up a prompt for the user. Simply not accepting connections when the screen is locked is a trivial helper that connects to the session dbus and performs a query
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so the question ogra wants to have answered is if we can remove '6' from phase 1 if we have '9' from phase 2 replace it?
<ogra_> math !
<mdeslaur> jdstrand, ogra_: the answer to that is yes
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, the actual question is why did we waste so much time on this :P ... we have a blueprint everyone agreed on
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, ogra_: ok, so I can send an email to the people involved that the implenter's can choose
<jdstrand> ogra_: I hope you are not asking me that question :P
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> no, the world in general :P
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> I've had quite a few questions to the world in general lately
<mdeslaur> ogra_: your "everyone" group is only a subset of the security team's "everyone" group :)
<ogra_> haha
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so, back to your sudoers idea. I think that sounds reasonable, but I have quite though through what would be in the soders.d file
<ogra_> we can alternatively just add ssh enabling to the dbus-property-service
<jdstrand> haven't*
<ogra_> and toggle it via dbus
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yes, it needs to be a shell script or something that _only_ enables ssh, and then that would be in sudoers.d
<jdstrand> right
<mdeslaur> only for the phablet user, or only the admin group
<mdeslaur> basically, very restricted
 * ogra_ thinks the property would be a safer approach then
<jdstrand> so it has NOPASSWD?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah
<ogra_> via dbus ...
<mdeslaur> or it could be one of the system dbus daemons that has an API for that
<mdeslaur> that would probably be even better
<mdeslaur> actually, I think I like that better
<ogra_> we have such an api ... ssh enablement is handled by an android property
<ogra_> and we have a dbus service that hooks into that
<mdeslaur> ogra_: we do?
<ogra_> (this is how we enable the user to toggle adbd)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> dpkg -L dbus-property-service ...
<mdeslaur> ogra_: oh, cool, so the same thing for ssh, with a proper policykit policy that only allows the admin group
<ogra_> a simply python dbus helper
<ogra_> *simple
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> mdeslaur, oh, that package could need a security team review btw :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: so in this case, developer mode is more than adb, it is adb + ssh.
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:dbus-property-service
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: no
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: developer mode is only adb
<ogra_> jdstrand, so we want ssh on permanently if adb is on ?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: and then the sdk will turn on ssh if it's required
<mdeslaur> ogra_: no
<jdstrand> sorry, I meant to end with a '?'
<ogra_> phew
<jdstrand> I'm trying to understand what is being proposed
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: a way for the sdk, via adb, to turn on ssh without requiring the user's password
<jdstrand> so, it can tickle a property to turn it on without needing root. but, that is protected via polkit
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> so we can put whatever policy we want on it
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: exactly, and is much better than sudoers crud
<ogra_> well, please check the dbus-property-service package :) i'm not sure all i do there is secure yet :)
<ogra_> but i can easily enhance it for ssh enabling
<jdstrand> right, and adb is protected via one of the two options that will be implemented
 * mdeslaur looks
<jdstrand> ogra_: so, in this case, will the sdk start up ssh in the way that phablet-shell does? ie, with '-o PasswordAuthentication=no'?
<ogra_> jdstrand, yes, it will call the equivalent to "service start ssh" .... which uses the same upstart job with hardcoded '-o PasswordAuthentication=no'
<mdeslaur> ogra_: so dbus-property-service will need policykit integration at some point
<mdeslaur> ogra_: it's ok on a single user device for now, but will need some love post-rtm
<ogra_> mdeslaur, i thought the xml file actually adds that
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> happy to change as needed
<mdeslaur> you just have the dbus policy xml file, no policykit in there AFAICT
<mdeslaur> anyway, no biggie for now
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: hi
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: so dbus-property-service will allow switching on ssh without requiring the user's password
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: sorry, i lost my connection
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: so the sdk can switch it on after setting up the keys
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: once that's done, the developer can turn off the lock screen if they want
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: I believe ogra_ has volunteered to add the ssh support to dbus-property-service
<mdeslaur> :P
<ogra_> bzoltan, have a look at the /usr/bin/android-gadget-service script ... i'll add something similar for ssh enabling
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: OK, cool.
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: would that be acceptable?
<ogra_> (i.e. you can just have a dbus-send command to enable it)
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: is there any chance to set the password and still use the swipe unlock at the first place?
<ogra_> you will still need to copy the key etx
<ogra_> *etc
<bzoltan> ogra_: that is finw, for that I do not need #
<ogra_> right
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: currently no, but once ssh is set up, you can turn off the lockscreen
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  OK
<Chipaca> Laney: ping. Would you have time for a final review of the ubuntu-system-settings branch related to the schema one that's been in discussion? seb's been over it and we've addressed his concerns, and he approved the related schema branch, but left before top-approving the system settings branch itself. Asked mardy, got no reply.
<bzoltan> ogra_: would you ping me please when this dbus-property-service wil be available?
<Chipaca> Laney: merge is https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-system-settings/notification-plugin/+merge/227344
<ogra_> bzoltan, sure
<mardy> Chipaca: I got back from holidays today :-)
<bzoltan> ogra_: thanks! great that we do not need to hustle areound with the passwords.
<jdstrand> ogra_, mdeslaur: can one of you followup on the ubuntu-phone thread about 'Developer mode, ADB and SSH' since you were already involved (and presumably read the whole thread, which I haven't yet :)
<Chipaca> mardy: welcome back!
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I did already
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<mardy> Chipaca: thanks :-) I'll have a look at your branch
<Chipaca> mardy: if Laney can top approve, he's probably got more context anyway
<Chipaca> mardy: because he's been following the discussion with seb, somewhat
<mardy> Chipaca: yes, I'll let him do so, I'll just have a quick look
<Chipaca> mardy: thanks
<mardy> Chipaca: the indentation in PageComponent.qml is varied, in the ListItem.Base you are using tabs
<Chipaca> ralsina: ^
<Chipaca> mardy: good catch on the g_strdup bits
<ogra_> mterry, hey, welcome home :)
<mterry> ogra_, :)  thanks
<ogra_> so there seem to be a lot of issues with setting the pw
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  Bugs?
<ogra_> i wonder if we dont have to ship with a locked PW insted of an empty one ... the UI definitely asks for the old one (which is empty indeed) and doesnt accept an empty one
<ogra_> not sure there is a bug already
<ogra_> i asked popey to file one for his sudo issue since he definitely has an empty shadow file
<ogra_> i have a proper shadow file here but the UI doesnt allow me to change the PW
<Louie> Hi all! I would like to request a language-pack-touch-* package update. Because the last build made at 16th July
<mterry> ogra_, I tested this morning with an empty shadow and sudo worked for me
<dpm> pitti, ^ - I tried to reach wgrant to do the export earlier, but it seems he's not around
<mterry> ogra_, so something is definitely funky there if we have inconsistent results
<dobey_> nhaines: hi. i'm not in europe. :)
<pitti> dpm: yeah, I'm polling the page 5 times a day
<pitti> Louie: in the works, waiting for LP
<mterry> ogra_, but locked vs empty shouldn't be the issue
<Louie> thanks pitti, where can I find the status of this?
<dpm> pitti, I've just pinged him in #launchpad
<pitti> Louie: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+language-packs, we need a full export
<pitti> Louie: (i. e. "base pack")
<mterry> ogra_, what error do you get in the UI?  bad password or something else?
<pitti> dpm: he said last week that LP is being fitted SSDs, and the export would start today or tomorrow
<dpm> ah, cool, that should fix/mitigate the timeouts
<dobey_> mardy: hi
<ogra_> mterry, "internal error: user not loaded"
<ogra_> interestingly it is also set to "password" by default for me
<mpt> Chipaca, is it possible to tell, ahead of time, what kinds of notification (bubble, sound, vibration, Notification Center item) an app will ever try to use?
<mterry> ogra_, hoowah?  "password"?!
<ogra_> yep
<mterry> what code would be doing that
<ogra_> dunno
<Chipaca> mpt: not at this time. Is that something we would want to do?
<mterry> ogra_, you didn't set it to password in a previous flash run did you?
<ogra_> not that i remember
<Chipaca> mpt: we could make it so that they have to declare it
<Chipaca> mpt: if we wanted to do that
<ogra_> mterry, that "user not loaded" error seems to be very common though
<mpt> Chipaca, yes, because it would avoid us showing settings checkboxes for things that an app is never going to do anyway
<ogra_> i heard that from multiple people here
<Chipaca> mpt: (but then i'd expect everybody to say "yeah, i want to do anything and everything")
<mterry> ogra_, I'm also seeing that on my device, just tested
<mterry> ogra_, were there recent changes to lxc-config or livecd-rootfs that were in this problem space?
<Louie> What is "Device Image" meaning in the about page? I understand the Ubuntu image, but not the Device Image
<ogra_> mterry, not that i'm aware of
<ogra_> Louie, drivers and such live in their own image
<ogra_> or image-part rather
<Louie> ogra, thanks
<popey> mterry: left a comment on the bug, I've not set a password either, but can't sudo
<ogra_> well, you are completely lacking a shadow entry
<ogra_> that shouldnt happen
<popey> i have an entry in /var/lib/extrausers/shadow
<popey> but not /etc/shadow
<ogra_> oh, yoou said not when i asked :P
<popey> yeah, you said "shadow" not that path
<ogra_> yeah, /etc is dead :P
<popey> i assumed /etc/shadow as that's "the shadow" file
<popey> sorry
<ogra_> we were talking about passwd in that path ... i kind of thought that was implied ;)
<mterry> ogra_, user not loaded means that we had problems talking to AccountsService...
<mterry> Does u-s-s not log anywhere?
<mterry> Hrmm
<mterry> The changelog for 0.6.37-1ubuntu7 seems very relevant
<mterry> Hm, nope.  That just allowed more access it seems
<ogra_> mterry, system-settings 0.6.37 ??
<mterry> accountsservice
<ogra_> ah
<mterry> jgdx, where does u-s-s log its output?
<pitti> jibel: does selecting a language in the wizard actually work for you? the wizard is in German for me, but it doesn't actualy write /etc/default/locale (or something resets it)
<pitti> jibel: and thus unity and everything is still in English
<jibel> pitti, it doesn't let me find the bug
<jibel> pitti, bug 1351308
<ubot5> bug 1351308 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Changing language has no effect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351308
<pitti> jibel: I was agoing to report one
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<jibel> pitti, this is a regression in mako build #163
 * pitti was looking in ubuntu-system-settings
<jgdx> mterry, .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log # i think
<jgdx> mterry, exact path in a sec (if you can't find it)
<mterry> jgdx, got it
<mterry> jgdx, thanks -- wasn't expecting the application-legacy prefix, but makes sense
<jgdx> mterry, I'm honestly in the dark on that prefix. What does it mean?
<mterry> jgdx, it just means that it isn't a click package
<jgdx> mterry, ah – thanks
<dpm> pitti, wgrant tells me he's started the export job
<pitti> \o/ thanks
<mardy> dobey: hi :-)
<dobey> mardy: hi, i was trying to fix a bug in ubuntuone-credentials last week, and got stuck with another problem being introduced even though the things i was fixing work correctly now. so i think i need your help figuring out why it's happening.
<mardy> dobey: please tell me more :-)
<dobey> mardy: and i'm on vacation this week, so ted will be taking that over. i'm just around for a couple hours this morning to catch up with him and you, as you were both on vacation last week
<beuno> cjwatson, re: gpg keys for click packages  :)
<beuno> cjwatson, staging
<dobey> mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-cancel/+merge/228961 is the MP for my branch
<beuno> cjwatson, I don't know if it needs to be something special
<beuno> how would we do verification on the device?
<beuno> is it easy to add the key to the phone for testing?
<dobey> mardy: it fixes an issue where the Cancel button wasn't causing the plug-in to close, when opened via the new Client QML API, as well as the back button and broken accounts issues
<dobey> mardy: however, with that fix, actually logging in is failing to close the UI when opened via the Client QML API now :(
<dobey> mardy: and i haven't been able to figure out why that happens
<cjwatson> beuno: not sure, I think it's tricky right now because the keys won't live in a writable location
<cjwatson> beuno: do we have to solve this now?  because it's directly going to slow down getting this sorted for production ...
<cjwatson> beuno: and Michael is on holiday at the moment
<mardy> dobey: what is this Client QML API?
<dobey> mardy: OnlineAccounts.Client
<beuno> cjwatson, I don't want to slow down production, no. But the code is deployed on staging to test, I wanted to understand how we'd test staging on devices.
<dobey> mardy: to open the plug-in directly, instead of via system-settings
<mardy> dobey: ah OK. So the account gets created, but the UI doesn't close?
<dobey> mardy: the pay-ui app is using it
<beuno> cjwatson, I guess I we can try and test on production at this stage, it makes me a bit more nervous, but it's tolerable  :)
<dobey> mardy: right, at least that is the behavior i'm seeing
<cjwatson> beuno: Yeah, unfortunately I'm not sure right now, I *guess* we could deploy production's key on staging but that makes me kind of nervous too
<dobey> mardy: and after the account is created and the UI doesn't close, the "Cancel" button also seems to stop working, and just does nothing
<cjwatson> beuno: click install will have an --allow-unauthenticated option, though the current signing branch doesn't allow passing that through the PK plugin, so I guess that doesn't directly help
<cjwatson> beuno: or we could make an image writable and then shove the right keys in
<beuno> cjwatson, yeah, that might be the best thing to do for now
<cjwatson> beuno: you probably ought to generate a staging key, even if not much is using it yet, anyway - would at least test that the signing process doesn't crash, and we could manually inspect the results
<beuno> pindonga, ^^^^
<beuno> cjwatson, I'll get that done, thanks
<cjwatson> beuno: (which isn't hard - just check that it's still a valid ar archive, and that the original package is strictly a prefix of the signed one
<cjwatson> )
<mardy> dobey: and without your latest branch, it was closing properly?
<dobey> mardy: yes, but without my branch, "Cancel" doesn't work at all, and we get the broken "empty" accounts sometimes
<mardy> dobey: OK
<dobey> tedg: ^^ can you raed the backlog for the discussion between mardy and me?
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/expandable-sim-name-editor/+merge/229450 ?
 * tedg reads
<Chipaca> mardy: ralsina just fixed the issues you found
<Chipaca> mardy: in the system settings notifications plugin branch merge thing
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool, sure
<Chipaca> mardy: currently rebuilding. If neither Laney nor seb return from the dead soonish, could you do the whole thing?
<dobey> mardy: just to be sure. you're looking into why that is happening? :)
<Chipaca> rsalveti: ping; when can you spare five minutes to go over some powerd things?
<rsalveti> Chipaca: sure, what's up?
<Chipaca> rsalveti: am wanting to get woken periodically to check push notifications (and have polld do its poll). Where can I read up on the best way to do that?
<mardy> Chipaca: unfortunately I don't have time to test the thing, I'm quite busy
<ogra_> mdeslaur, i assume the security team doesnt mind if i remove /etc/cron.daily/passwd from the image :)
<Chipaca> mardy: :( any suggestions as to who could review?
<mardy> Chipaca: I'll just look at the code, and approve if I don't find anything major
<mdeslaur> ogra_: nope, don't care
<mardy> dobey: not yet, I'm still updating my phone
<Chipaca> mardy: thanks
<rsalveti> Chipaca: the right way to do that is requesting a hw alarm (via platform-api), waking up the device, holding a suspend blocker (via powerd), doing your stuff, releasing the suspend blocker and done
<rsalveti> as you want to wake up the device in case it's also suspended
<Chipaca> yep
<rsalveti> that's how our alarm (indicator) is doing as well
<rsalveti> Chipaca: first check platform-api for the hw alarm stuff
<rsalveti> then check powerd's dbus api for suspend blocker
<Chipaca> rsalveti: would you happen to have a link for that?
<dobey> mardy: sure. i just want to confirm you will have a look as soon as you can. thanks :)
<Chipaca> otherwise i'll google
<rsalveti> Chipaca: pull-lp-source platform-api :-)
<Chipaca> :)
<rsalveti> and for powerd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/powerd
<rsalveti> Chipaca: I think there's a test case for the alarm api
<Laney> Chipaca: We're in China so it's hard to be in sync, sorry
<Laney> mardy's review should be fine
<Chipaca> Laney: so i hear. Hope it's going well.
<Laney> so far so good
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, do you have designs for call fwd/wait?
<kenvandine> jgdx, not sure, i haven't gotten that far yet
<kenvandine> i've switched gears to get caught up on content-hub stuff right now
<jgdx> kenvandine, kay
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll review your branches in a bit, maybe over lunch
<Chipaca> mardy: would you have five minutes?
<john-mcaleely> what's a good way to completely kill adb? I want to test MTP without adb in the mix
<john-mcaleely> I assume developer-mode hasn't landed yet :0
<john-mcaleely> :-) even
<jgdx> kenvandine, that's perfect.
<Chipaca> mardy: basically i'm wondering where in ubuntu-system-settings would the push helper (that gets called when you get a broadcast message about system updates) would best be placed in the source tree
<Chipaca> mardy: or the same thing but with 50% less "would"
<popey> mterry: ogra_ just noticed since removing password for phablet user as you suggested, now I have no passcode (which I had set)
<popey> I didn't realise setting a PIN sets the phablet password?!
<mterry> popey, yes
<ogra_> it does !
<mterry> popey, so that's what was missing -- you needed to enter your PIN at the sudo prompt
<popey> now if i try to set it, I get "Internal error: user not loaded"
<mterry> popey, yup I'm looking into that -- some regression
<popey> ok
<popey> jdstrand: oSoMoN recommends removing --enable-back-forward from my webapp to remove the browser chrome, but this fails the desktop_Exec_webapp_args_minimal_chrome test in the click reviewers tools...
<sil2100> boiko_: hello :)
<sil2100> boiko_: so... we don't have a bug for it yet (too much to do :p), but could you take a look at the failing tests for address-book-app?
<sil2100> boiko: we seem to be having locally-reproducible stable failures since some time
<boiko> renatu: ^
<sil2100> boiko: let me find some logs
<boiko> sil2100: we are about to merge some design changes that include autopilot fixes, it might fix the issue you are seeing
<sil2100> boiko, renatu: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/169:20140804:20140728.1/9466/address_book_app/
<sil2100> boiko: would be nice, it's actually all caused by some icon problems
<sil2100> (same problem on each test)
<boiko> sil2100: Icon not being found? I fixed a couple of those
<sil2100> Object not found with name 'Icon' and properties {'objectName': 'infoIcon'}. :)
<sil2100> Maybe it changed recently or something
<boiko> sil2100: yep, it changed recently, I had the same failures on messaging too, but it is fixed on silo 15 which should land soon
<sil2100> That's excellent news
<robotfuel> Wellark: ping, has there been any progress on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1343341 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,New]
<jdstrand> popey: I turned it into 'info'. see r222
<popey> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> popey: np
<ogra_> popey, oh, awesome !
 * ogra_ will have to re-pack all his html5 games 
<nik90> charles: hi
<charles> hi nik90
<nik90> charles: were you able to figure out why the interactive notifications don't last as long as the snap notification did for alarms?
<nik90> charles: just concerned if the interactive notification allow us to set a timeout value similar to the snap notifications
<charles> oog
 * nik90 looks for oog acronyms
<charles> looks like unity-notifications ignores the timeout hint when the notification mode is Interactive
<nik90> oh
<charles> looking at unity-notifications/src/NotificationServer.cpp's NotificationServer::buildNotification
<nik90> charles: I will check with macSlow if that is an intended behavior or not
<charles> it looks at the timeout hint if the mode is Snap, but not Interactive
<charles> nik90, is there a ticket open for this already?
<charles> for i-datetime?
<nik90> yes
<nik90> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1350426
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350426 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarm notification should be changed to an interactive notification" [Medium,In progress]
<nik90> charles: it is also marked as affecting i-datetime
<charles> nik90, I was unclear, is the Interactive-mode timeout issue discussed in any ticket?
<nik90> charles: no, I only discovered it while testing your MP. So I wasn't sure if you added support for it or if it was a bug.
<charles> nik90, ack. I'll add it to 1350426
<nik90> ok
<charles> nik90, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1350426/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350426 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarm notification should be changed to an interactive notification" [Medium,In progress]
<kenvandine> jgdx, have you seen the reset-api branch?  it's approved already, not sure if that interferes with your reset branch?
<jgdx> kenvandine, seen it, but that's an api in the plugin system.
<kenvandine> just wasn't sure if there was some conflict there
 * jgdx cheks
<jgdx> s/ect/etc
<jgdx> kenvandine, no conflicts. Thank you for the review.
<jgdx> kenvandine, ci test failures correct, I broke it
<beuno> pindonga, 15:19 < popey> beuno: https://pastebin.canonical.com/114767/ got that when trying to upload a version of my app
<popey> tried second time and now it wants me to bump version so assume it did actually upload
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/172/ is the app
<pindonga> beuno, popey checking
<popey> yes, looks like it did upload
<pindonga> this is sca showing an oops from pkgme
<pindonga> looks like click-updown was down at that time
<pindonga> the error can be improved though
<pindonga> and we have a to-do item to make these kind of things async so we can retry
<popey> ok, thanks
<pindonga> popey, except for the poor error handling here.. does it work now for you, or is there something else we can help with?
<popey> pindonga: looks like it worked
<pindonga> ack
<derek-g> Waiting on my ubuntu phone guys. Keep going hard at it plz. - I want it asap.
<jgdx> kenvandine, what has landed with re: to call forwarding/waiting? Or is it your WIP branch from May that holds all of it?
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's all landed
<kenvandine> at least single sim :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, jgdx you guys see my email for updates?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not yet, will be sure to respond soon
<jgdx> pmcgowan, I'm responding atm
<pmcgowan> thanks
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not yet, will be sure to respond soon
<kenvandine> whoops
<pmcgowan> department of redundancy department
<kenvandine> :)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, are there designs for call forwarding/wait for dual sim?
<jgdx> kenvandine ^ (sorry if I am repeating myself)
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I have not seen any
<kenvandine> i haven't seen any
<popey> pindonga: 404 https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<pindonga> popey, deploy in progress most likely
<pindonga> indeed
<pindonga> :)
<pindonga> will be fine in a sec
<popey> well thats just rude
<popey> ☻
 * popey refers to previous conversation about error messages ☻
<pindonga> popey, actually, the deploy exploded
<popey> \o/
<pindonga> trying to fix it now
<popey> I'll leave that with you ☻
<pindonga> popey, on it
<pindonga> popey, should be back up
<pindonga> popey, please let me know should you find any issues with it
<popey> pindonga: will do
<Chipaca> rsalveti: ping with a question about sound volumes, if you've got five
<rsalveti> Chipaca: sure
<Chipaca> rsalveti: so. I wasn't able to follow the sounds discussion to its end. Were you able to implement things at the pulseaudio level?
<Chipaca> rsalveti: and if so, what arguments should i give paplay for it to do the right thing>
<Chipaca> ?
<rsalveti> Chipaca: ping me later this week again and I hopefully should have the answers for that :-)
<rsalveti> I'm about to find them
<Chipaca> rsalveti: ah, ok then
<rsalveti> just landed handsfree, so focus is audio policy now
<rsalveti> and a bunhc of bugfixes :-)
<Chipaca> rsalveti: sweet. Will poke you again later this week then.
<Chipaca> rsalveti: thanks
<ajalkane> 404 on page http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<ajalkane> for link http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/installation/
<popey> ajalkane: you flashing a mako?
<popey> ajalkane: mako == nexus 4.
<ajalkane> popey: not flashing, just trying to setup ssh and WiFi access for deploying apps for developing. It's the image you flashed
<popey> ah okay.
<ajalkane> (if you know I should flash a newer image let me know)
<popey> ajalkane: adb shell system-image-cli --info
<popey> what version does it say?
<popey> to enable ssh, do  "adb shell setprop persist.service.ssh true" then "adb reboot"
<popey> mhall119: ^^ http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/installation/ 404's
<ajalkane> popey: I'm not yet at the stage that adb detects the device... it's possible through WiFi or do I need to plug it in with USB?
<mhall119> popey: where did you find a link to that url?
<popey> you need to use usb
<ajalkane> ok
<popey> mhall119: ajalkane did
<mhall119> where?
<ajalkane> current build number: 157
<popey> ajalkane: thats the latest devel image, that should be fine.
<ajalkane> Okay great, thanks
<popey> 21:46:54 < ajalkane> 404 on page http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<popey> 21:47:06 < ajalkane> for link http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/installation/
<popey> mhall119: ^
<ajalkane> I'm trying to ssh to the device, but for some reason I get this:
<ajalkane> ssh phablet@nexus
<ajalkane> Permission denied (publickey).
<ajalkane> I've removed all files in device's ~phablet/.ssh but still the same result
<popey> I use "phablet-shell" to connect to mine
<popey> which is in the phablet-tools package
<ajalkane> This page recommends using ssh to access: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_system_for_development
<jgdx> phablet-shell is ssh
<popey> yeah, in the past "adb shell" was used and that was terrible
<popey> so ssh was recommended
<popey> phablet-shell just wraps up things nicely
<ajalkane> I'll install phablet-shell and try
<jgdx> ajalkane, pablet-shell will create a pubkey for you and push it to the device.
<jgdx> IIRC
<ajalkane> okay if it's just that non-publickeyauth is disallowed I can also push my own key there?
<mhall119> popey: ajalkane:thanks, fixed the link
<ajalkane> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> ajalkane: for future reference, there's a button at the bottom of every page on developer.ubuntu.com for reporting problems like that
<popey> ajalkane: yeah, you can put your own key on device
<mhall119> it'll inject reference URLs and tags to help if find where it was encountered
<ajalkane> mhall119: alright, good to know
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, do you know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1210199 also solves https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1288332 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210199 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Shell] support rotation" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1288332 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Orientation lock not available (rotation/portrait lock)" [Low,Confirmed]
<Saviq> jgdx, the code for it exists, yes, but it's not clear that we'll manage that first one for RTM
<Saviq> jgdx, so we should think of a plan B
<Saviq> jgdx, which basically means that wherever we'd store the rotation lock value, we'd need to read it in UITK to stop the internal app rotation
<Saviq> jgdx, or maybe even it'd make sense in lower levels, to disable sensors whenever the lock is on
<jgdx> Saviq, the latter conforms with this spec [1] so I'm okay with that :P [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StatusBar#rotation-lock
<Chipaca> kenvandine: ping
<Saviq> jgdx, yeah, it'd be a stop-gap while we don't have the shell dealing with all that
<Saviq> jgdx, I'll have a chat with ricmm_ tomorrow about the sensors part
<jgdx> Saviq, thanks.
<ajalkane> Can Ubuntu SDK (QtCreator) be configured to deploy applications via WiFi or is USB connection to the device mandatory?
<ajalkane> (I hate cables :)
<nhaines> ajalkane: you're overthinking it.  You want to connect and deploy via network.  :)
<nhaines> (I don't know if this is possible, though.)
<ajalkane> Personally I think I'm trying to underthink it :)
<ajalkane> I guess I need something? SDK returns this while trying to run on device:
<ajalkane> Command returned 2: schroot -c click-ubuntu-sdk-14.04-armhf -- env DEB_HOST_GNU_CPU=arm DEB_HOST_GNU_SYSTEM=linux-gnueabihf DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU=i686 DEB_BUILD_ARCH_BITS=32 DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS=linux DEB_BUILD_ARCH=i386 DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH=arm-linux-gnueabihf DEB_BUILD_ARCH_ENDIAN=little DEB_HOST_ARCH_ENDIAN=little DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU=arm DEB_BUILD_ARCH_OS=linux DEB_HOST_ARCH_BITS=32 DEB_BUILD_GNU_SYSTEM=linux-gnu DEB_HOST_ARCH=armhf DEB_BUILD_ARCH_CPU=i386 DE
<ajalkane> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, do I need 14.10 development version before this works? Or will installing some libs make it work?
<nhaines> You need the SDK PPA.
<nhaines> (Unless you're running utopic)
<ajalkane> I should have the PPA... I'll recheck
<ajalkane> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-quantal.list
<ajalkane> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<ajalkane> So it should be okay. Any other checks I should run?
<nhaines> I'm not an expert.  But that's the one that comes to mind.
<ajalkane> ok thanks
<ajalkane> Well, I have to go, but I'm staying on IRC and if some suggestions come I'll try reading them tomorrow
<nhaines> Best way to use IRC.  Good luck. :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Chipaca> seb128: welcome back. Anything else I need to fix in system settings other than that dependency?
<sil2100> mandel: ping
<sil2100> mandel: so, it seems the ofono landing from image #170 caused some regressions
<sil2100> mandel: see bug LP: #1352744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352744 in ofono (Ubuntu) "List of WiFi access point is empty" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352744
<Chipaca> mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper/+merge/229571
<Chipaca> mardy: i can haz review? ^
<mardy> Chipaca: I'll have a look ASAP
<Chipaca> mardy: thanks muchly
<mandel> sil2100, looking
<Chipaca> Laney: I don't see the inconsistent indentation, what am I missing?
<sil2100> mandel: abeato mentioned that it might be something we'll have to support from the indicator-network side
<sil2100> mandel: but we also saw, generally, many many crashes in smoketesting as well for indicator-network, most probably caused by the same issue
<mandel> sil2100, they issues is simple, they are querying an interface that is not exposed by ofono and they do not handle the exception, that is clearly a bug in their side, there is no way the ofono guys could deal with this bug
<mandel> sil2100, and it is happening because they do not consider the case when there is no sim
<sil2100> There was no indicator-network upload recently, so I wonder why it suddenly became a problem
<sil2100> mandel: do you know why that started being a problem after the ofono upload?
<mandel> sil2100, abeato t knows the exact changes
<abeato> sil2100, maybe a change in the exposed interfaces in ofono: some interfaces that did not appear when there was no SIM now appear
<abeato> for valid reasons
<abeato> RadioSettings interface, for instance
<nik90> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> nik90, hey there... what's up?
<nik90> MacSlow: Hi, I changed the alarm notification from snap decision to interactive notification since we had less than 2 actions to show.
<MacSlow> nik90, good
<nik90> MacSlow: however we are regressing in the timeout feature. The snap decisions were shown for xx minutes (10, 15, 30, 60 -> chosen by the user)..
<nik90> MacSlow: however this doesn't seem to be available for interactive notifications
<MacSlow> nik90, by design configureable timeouts are restriected to snap-decisions.
<nik90> MacSlow: hmm, then we need to revert back to using snap notifications :/
<MacSlow> nik90, speaking about the alarm-reminder notification...
<nik90> MacSlow: this design was given to me by the design team, https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g18895458d_00
<MacSlow> nik90, there's this "2 over 1"-button layout-case for snap-decisions I had to implement... (see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI-uBmr_TNQ&t=0m17s) might that be something for your use-case?
<seb128> Chipaca, hey, sorry was away, no just the depends
<Chipaca> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettings-schema-depends-fix/+merge/229567
<seb128> Chipaca, thanks
<nik90> MacSlow: in that notification at 00:18, can we show only the Ok button?
<MacSlow> nik90, no
<Chipaca> seb128: sorry i seem to have pushed that a bit too hard
<MacSlow> nik90, this three-button layout is mandatory
<nik90> MacSlow: not sure how that helps me here
<MacSlow> nik90, I think there's a design-alighment issue within the design-team :)
<nik90> MacSlow: :D
<nik90> MacSlow: I can think of two actions "Dismiss" and "Show" that we could add in the alarm notification, but the "Show" action seems unnecessary. Ofc we need this one button solution only until RTM. Post RTM we will have the snooze functionality implemented
<nik90> well few months POST-RTM
<MacSlow> nik90, stick with interactive then for the time being
<nik90> MacSlow: I can't. The alarm then stops ringing after 5 seconds.
<nik90> MacSlow: I can't wake up to that short duration :P
<nik90> Mirv: Would you know when sergieusens generally comes online? If not, would you have some time to help with some cmake issues for the clock app?
<MacSlow> nik90, I could add another hint (*sigh²*) to allow custom timeouts for interacitve notifications... but I'm already at 12 branches (just for notifications) in the pipe and don't want to inject something like this from the side without all involved parties knowing (and having thought) about it
<dpm> hi Saviq, do you know if the phone reboot/shutdown dialog is part of Unity8? It's missing translations and I'm trying to figure out what to file the bug against
<nik90> MacSlow: I understand. How about I check with the concerned parties and then let you know. This way you don't need to start on anything until I confirm this 100%.
<nik90> MacSlow: Can you let me know who I should talk to about this? Obviously design team is one.
<Chipaca> Laney: if you're around, i've just pushed fixes for the issues you found in review. I'm unsure as to the translations fix, as I don't know when those rules are run (they don't seem to be run as part of the package build)
<Mirv> nik90: sergiusens was awake 3h ago, so I'm afraid he's now gone for some hours. I've not used cmake much myself.
<nik90> Mirv: no worries. I will wait for sergiusens to return. Thnx
<Mirv> ok!
<Waleed> hello
<Chipaca> mpt: question for you sir: http://people.canonical.com/~john/settings-notifications.png anything we can do to avoid that?
<mgreg> does anybody know anything about building and using libhybris, or is there a better place to ask these kind of questions?
<bzoltan1> slangasek:Hello,  I would need this MR to land on the utopic seeds -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_settings/+merge/229602 So we can announce the Settings API to the app developers. For the same (and even more) reason we need this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/click/extend_1410_fw/+merge/227675 merged so the click chroots contain all the necessary APIs and documentation.
<mpt> Chipaca, yes, set the text so that it overflows the box in preference to wrapping within a word
<mpt> Chipaca, also, widen the box for each category (note that the wireframe shows only three columns in portrait mode, not four)
<Chipaca> mpt: hmm. Sounds like a bug in system settings itself.
<Chipaca> will file.
<mpt> thanks
<mardy> elopio: hi! Do you have a minute to talk about U1 reauthentications?
<slangasek> bzoltan1: the latter has a 'needs fixing' review from cjwatson, does it need re-reviewed?
<Chipaca> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1352866
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352866 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "list of categories grid is too tight" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> thanks!
<slangasek> bzoltan1: I assume you want him reviewing this rather than me anyway :)
<bzoltan1> slangasek: I do not know. cjwatson seems to be super busy and the changes we need for the SDK is just piling up.
<bzoltan1> slangasek: we have the Settings API, the UITK documentation and a bunch of other QML APIs.
<bzoltan1> slangasek: I just want these changes in to the click chroots as soon as possible.
<slangasek> bzoltan1: ok, I'm asking whether you've addressed cjwatson's previous "needs fixing" points and if it needs re-review
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: I already told you I'd deal with it this week
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: no bad feeling, but that MR is a trivial one and it is celebrating its two weeks age today
<cjwatson> Everything you do is allegedly critical
<cjwatson> I have something else critical I'm working on right now
<cjwatson> I'll get back to you
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: The click chroot is the core and foundation of the SDK. Sure it is critical for me.
<cjwatson> I'll get back to you
<cjwatson> I'm fully aware it needs to be done
<cjwatson> Right now I have most images other than touch broken and need to fix those
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: I understand. can somebody else take care of this rather trivial MR?
<cjwatson> My backup for click is away
<cjwatson> And no it's certainly not trivial given that you've broken it multiple times in the history of the MP
<cjwatson> I have no faith in it any more and will have to test it independently
<ogra_> bzoltan1, hmm, could you stick to one persone in one channel when pinging people about merges ... i see you also asked slangasek for the seed change ...
<bzoltan1> ogra_: sorry
<ogra_> np, i just dont want to cause mid-air crashes with changes being committed by two people :)
<nik90> sergiusens: ping
<cwayne1> artmello: ping -- any update on opening gallery to a specific image?
<artmello> cwayne1: unfortunately not yet, ther eis some bugs with gallery that took the priority
<robotfuel> Wellark: ping, has there been any progress on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<robjh> i'm enjoying the channels topic
 * popey wonders which bit
<Chipaca> mpt: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/wider-grid/+merge/229616
<mpt> \o/
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, ;)
<mpt> Chipaca, do you know why the “Accounts” category is missing from your screenshot?
<robjh> popey, all the pipes!
<Chipaca> mpt: probably because i built it on the phone myself
<dholbach> sergiusens, barry: maybe you could have a chat about bug 1347745 :)
<ubot5> bug 1347745 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Installation docs should mention encrypted android device workaround" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347745
<barry> dholbach: sure
 * barry waves to sergiusens 
<sergiusens> barry: dholbach added myself and a task for u-d-f for tracking later. But I think I understood it fine
<sergiusens> I can pingback when I find something over irc/bug
<dholbach> thanks muchly!
<barry> thanks!
<Chipaca> kenvandine: who should top-approve that system settings branch?
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: hah! now i see my mail and finally understand what you were a-winking about :)
<Chipaca> kenvandine: (the one about the looser grid)
<zyga> hi
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i will
<Chipaca> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> after we get a CI pass
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i'll also get it in a silo
<kenvandine> along with a couple other branches
<Chipaca> kenvandine: CI has been hit-n-miss, fwiw
<kenvandine> Chipaca, yeah... not surprised
<kenvandine> :/
<Chipaca> kenvandine: if you get them in a silo, please add https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettings-schema-depends-fix/+merge/229567 to it?
<Chipaca> that leaves just https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper/+merge/229571 to get sorted
<Chipaca> which reminds me, gatox, this branch ^ might be relevant to your interests
<gatox> Chipaca, ack
<kenvandine> Chipaca, ok, will do
<Chipaca> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<zyga> I have a question about app lifecycle
<zyga> let's say I have an unconstrained application
<zyga> and it has additional processes running
<zyga> what happens when I switch to another app (for any reason)
<zyga> is the whole process group suspended?
<sergiusens> zyga: should be correct
<Chipaca> zyga: if it's unconstrained, the other processes can probably escape though
<nik90> sergiusens: hey, you got a minute
<zyga> thanks
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah
<zyga> I'll try a few things out and see how it works
<sergiusens> on multiple threads
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm noticing multiple branches, unrelated to cellular have 100% failure of the cellular tests
<nik90> sergiusens: hey, we are currently working getting the debian packaging ready for the new clock app. However we are hitting some cmake issues.
<sergiusens> Chipaca: zyga not lifecycle; they need an exception for that
<kenvandine> jgdx, have you seen that?  maybe with dual sim it isn't setting up phonesim right? seems like a much lower level problem
<nik90> sergiusens: I was wondering if you could take a look at it when you have time and suggest some fixes.
<sergiusens> nik90: have an MP I can look at or branch?
<nik90> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/229173
<sergiusens> nik90: I'll check later today if you don't mind (+2h)
<nik90> sergiusens: np
<sergiusens> I'll try and just give you a working diff
<nik90> sergiusens: its not urgent
<nik90> sergiusens: ok
<dholbach> sergiusens, nik90: added a quick comment with what's missing AFAICS
<nik90> dholbach: I know how to fix files in "usr/lib probably need their own, a bit more descriptive directory name", but the rest is something I am struggling with. Took a look at reminders and file manager app, but their cmake file is a bit to what we have which makes it harder to use.
<dholbach> yeah... I'm not sure how to solve each of them
<dholbach> that's why I thought I would at least mention what I saw
<elopio> mardy: I am here.
<elopio> I can get some time to talk to you. Let me know when's a good moment.
<mardy> elopio: hi! Even now, we can "talk" here on IRC
<elopio> ok, tell me how can I help you.
<mardy> elopio: I'm working on covering the case when the U1 password has been changed remotely in the server
<mardy> elopio: that is, when we need to ask the user for a new password
<mardy> elopio: I see that U1 has its own signon authentication plugin (which is good)
<mardy> elopio: do I understand correctly that ATM this use-case is not implemented?
<elopio> mardy: I am almost sure it is not implemented. But alecu is your man.
<mardy> elopio: thanks, I'll talk to him then
<mardy> alecu: ^ :-)
<elopio> as far as I can tell, not even on the desktop was that ever implemented. You just got unsuccessul authentication, and had to go to edit the password manually. But he'll be able to tell you more.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I think it's gsettings-qt, but I don't understand why
<alecu> elopio: mardy: I know nothing about that use case, but I can investigate what's the status.
<kenvandine> jgdx, those passed when we landed your branch
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking at it, the dep isn't there, but I thought the latest version of gsettings-qt was in the archives.
<kenvandine> ? i remember having you bump the dep version
<jgdx> kenvandine, I woke up in the middle of the night remembering that I've might have missed that.
<kenvandine> ah :)
<kenvandine> well it landed though
<kenvandine> the gsettings-qt branch that is
<kenvandine> it's in the archive
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0 amd64 0.1+14.10.20140801.1-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> was installed for the test
<kenvandine> settings-ubuntu-schemas all 0.0.2+14.10.20140802.1-0ubuntu1
<mardy> alecu: thanks
<kenvandine> right schemas right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, no, it's gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... and actually without that gsettings-qt fix, you only had one test failing
<kenvandine> jgdx, i think that got renamed or something
<kenvandine> i think they consolidated the schemas
<kenvandine> Laney had a branch that landed i believe
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah they wanted to remove the touch fix..
<kenvandine> since your's
<jgdx> kenvandine, what's the way forward? Landing a branch with the right deps?
<kenvandine> do you really think the dep is the problem?
<jgdx> kenvandine, what specific build failed due to cellular tests? do you have the link handy?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettings-schema-depends-fix/+merge/229567
<kenvandine> notice the branch name :)
<kenvandine> it's exactly what you mentioned
<jgdx> elopio, I've hit a dead end in the page object pattern in this branch[1]. Care to take a look? :) [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim
<kenvandine> but that fails
<jgdx> ah :)
<Chipaca> jgdx: kenvandine: what did i break now? :-/
<kenvandine> Chipaca, not you... it failed in at least one other branch too
<jgdx> Chipaca, nothing :P
<kenvandine> CI hasn't run since you added the .1 though
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7961789/
<elopio> jgdx: of course. I will in ~30 minutes.
<jgdx> elopio, thanks!
<jgdx> kenvandine, fails in the exact same way as https://bugs.launchpad.net/gsettings-qt/+bug/1349787
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349787 in gsettings-qt "application crashes when using gsettings binding for schema with a{ss} type key" [Undecided,In progress]
<kenvandine> jgdx, that does look like the problem
<jgdx> kenvandine, I need someone smarter than me looking at why. HINT :P
<jgdx> kenvandine, if you're swamped I could try to investigate.
<kenvandine> i'm looking.. but rather confused too
<kenvandine> jgdx, the version the fix landed in is there... and i know we tested it
<jgdx> kenvandine, dual sim call forwarding/wait/simservices seems to be on track. Good work on that btw
<kenvandine> cool
<cwayne1> beuno: ping
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/content_source/+merge/229250 will require approval (and top-approval) for it to build in a silo
<beuno> cwayne1, hi
<cwayne1> beuno: hi, do we have a standard terms of service for uploading an app to the store? third-party partners asking for them
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, unless you flip the right switch :)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, bfiller said there was a switch somewhere
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, yeah, but given that nerochiaro has reviewed the MR already, I’d rather have a formal approval
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i top approved it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^
<oSoMoN> thanks
<beuno> cwayne1, it got lost in some redesign, I need to bring it back
<cwayne1> beuno: ah, okay.  do we have them locally anywhere then?
<beuno> cwayne1, I don't have it handy, jpugh might
<beuno> (otp)
<cjwatson> beuno: I went out and bought a stack of USB keys for the click store master key this afternoon, so making gradual progress on that ...
<cjwatson> EOHMYGODITISASPRINTSONOTIME
<beuno> cjwatson, this is how I imagine it's generated: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet_and_the_Planeteers#mediaviewer/File:ThePlaneteers.JPG
<beuno> cjwatson, in the mean time, we're using an IS-controlled self-generated key on staging, rattling all the stack to do a first pass of QA and iteration
<cjwatson> beuno: it is EXACTLY like that
 * beuno adds "security expert" to his linkedin skills
<sergiusens> cjwatson: can you look at the packaging preNew stuff for http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=sergiusens ?
 * sergiusens notices he sent this on the wrong channel :/
<cjwatson> sergiusens: would another archive admin be available?  I've been trying to concentrate on a critical parted bug for most of the day and failing
<sergiusens> no worries cjwatson
<elopio> ping ricmm_: do you have at hand the bug to track the various improvements that will get us better app start up time?
<ajalkane> I deleted from SDK my UbuntuSDK armhf kits since I've been having trouble compiling. What's the easiest way to get it back?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, camera-app building in silo 8 with your MR
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, thank you, I pushed 2 revs since I asked, are they in?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, although I'm confused slightly
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, what is the point of a silo in this case
<ajalkane> well, I'll just purge ubuntu-sdk and reinstall
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, since it is a click app
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, and I only touched the app (no dependent lib)
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, yes, but system apps need to land in the archive first, as they are debian packages as well, afaik
<Mirv> ajalkane: just guessing, but if you can afford losing Qt Creator configuration you might want try resetting that
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, I do want to kill myself :)
<ajalkane> I have no modifications that I couldn't lose
<Mirv> ajalkane: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1164504 in that case but don't typo :) (maybe safer if you cd .config first before using "rm -rf" and "*" near each other...)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1164504 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "No automatic reconfiguration / reconfiguration feature when system environment changes" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ajalkane> thanks
<Chipaca> kenvandine: also, also: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1352988/+merge/229657
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, once the build is complete in the PPA, we can check the package diff to verify that your last revisions are in
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, ok
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181590709/camera-app_3.0.0%2B14.10.20140730-0ubuntu1_3.0.0%2B14.10.20140805-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, does that contain your latest revs?
<oSoMoN> looks like it does
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, packages in silo 8 are built, now you should test them (testing a click generated from the exact same branch in fact I guess) against the test plan (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/camera-app), and once you confirm it’s all good, let me know and I’ll mark it ready to publish
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, I did that already
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, ok, marked tested, I’ll request the landing team to publish it
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, thx
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, camera-app is landing, once the landing is complete we’ll need a new click package to be pushed to the store, I believe popey can help us with that
<daker> Chipaca: yo, know how twitter notifications works on the phone ?
<Chipaca> daker: very well
<Chipaca> allegedly :)
<Chipaca> daker: what do you need to know?
<daker> Chipaca: i am having an issue with it, it's keeps pulling notifications from february on every reboot/upgrade
<Chipaca> daker: I believe that that is a known issue that sergiusens has fixed or is fixing as i type
<Chipaca> daker: but i might be wrong on that
<daker> ok, thanks
<Chipaca> i think that twitter was done, and gmail was pending still.
 * daker is running r173
<Chipaca> sergiusens: poke
<sergiusens> Chipaca: poke avoided, pokes back
<Chipaca> sergiusens: twitter notifications repeating on boot or reinstall
<Chipaca> sergiusens: that was the persistence thing you were working on,y es?
<ogra_> mterry, oh ... what happens if i defined a PIN and then set a password from the terminal ... will the screen locking etc cope with that ? (since it needs to change the security type)
<mterry> ogra_, it will present the PIN dialog  :-/
<ogra_> ouch
<mterry> ogra_, you'll need to update another AS field to change the presentation
<ogra_> something could check for the password lenght to do that ;)
<ogra_> anyway, just a corner case
<Chipaca> mpt: if you thought Notification\ns was nice, wait till you see http://people.canonical.com/~john/lovely.png
<mterry> ogra_, how do we check for password length?
<mterry> not to mention someone could have 4 letter passphrase  :)
<ogra_> hmm, no idea ... yeah, you would have to check for numeric too ...
<mterry> ogra_, ideally maybe we would move our password setting logic into some new pam module, that could make sure the two things are in sync
<ogra_> i guess you would need to decrypt it and parse it ... then pick a UI based on the result
<mterry> ogra_, hah, just brute force their password while they wait at the welcome screen?  ;)
<ogra_> heh, well, you need to know the username
<ogra_> i guess a pam backend would actually be a good idea
<ogra_> i dont think it is urgent or that this is a common case ... i was just curious :)
<ogra_> long term it would be nice to fix it though :)
<peter____> hi
<Chipaca> peter____: hi
<peter____> I just wanted to ask whether it is possible to install ubuntu touch on a locked phone
<peter____> I spotted a reasonably priced nexus 4 that is locked to O2
<peter____> (on ebay) ;)
<sergiusens> Chipaca: affirmative
<sergiusens> Chipaca: working on that now
<sergiusens> Chipaca: I will not report anything from twitter until something new happens since started
<peter____> I just found a website saying it would be possible. Can anyone verify that?
<Chipaca> daker: you read that?
<daker> Chipaca: yes‚ thanks
<daker> Chipaca: sergiusens can you please point me to the code ?
<sergiusens> daker: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/account-polld/trunk/view/head:/plugins/twitter/twitter.go
<daker> sergiusens: thanks
<ajalkane> How can I debug what's wrong: Trying to build a project in SDK for device. I have the correct UbuntuSDK kit selected, htiting Ctrl+B gives error: "No targets speiecified and no makefile found"
<ajalkane> I try to run "Build -> Run CMake" but apparently nothing happens - no errors given either. I'm a bit at loss. Can I somehow build a click package for arm from command-line?
<charles> nik90, did you have a chance to talk to macslow about the interactive notifications?
<nik90> charles: I did. I will be having a hangout with him and the designers to discuss this tomorrow afternoon 12:00 UTC.
<charles> nik90, sounds good
<charles> nik90, let me know what happens
<nik90> charles: Interactive notifications indeed do not accept custom timeouts due to design decision. Since this conflicts with our requirement, we will be discussing to see what should happen.
<nik90> charles: definitely will let you know how it goes
<nik90> kenvandine: hey I see the silent mode option in the system settings sound panel. Any plans to expose this in the sound indicator? Also enabling sound mode doesn't change the sound level in the sound indicator.
<nik90> kenvandine: is this a WIP or should I report them as bugs?
<kenvandine> nik90, there's already a bug for the silent mode in the indicator
<nik90> kenvandine: ah ok
<kenvandine> nik90, bug 1342151
<ubot5> bug 1342151 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[Indicators] Silent mode control in the indicator" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342151
<kenvandine> nik90, just need someone to implement it :)
<nik90> kenvandine: :)
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I haven't had much luck in getting the recent emulators to run. The latest one I am trying now atm is 176. It doesn't have the unity8 process started
<rsalveti> nik90: yeah, known, fix in the archive, next image should be a working one
<rsalveti> nik90: caused by latest uitk update
<nik90> rsalveti: ah ok
<rsalveti> sorry for the trouble :-)
<nik90> np
<nik90> jdstrand: how do you check for denials? Sry I forgot to note down when you mentioned this last time :/
<nik90> jdstrand: I did sudo dmesg -T | grep DEN, but that didnt show any
<jdstrand> nik90: grep DEN /var/log/syslog
<jdstrand> nik90: dmesg has some, but not dbus denials so always look in syslog
<nik90> jdstrand: ah ok. I noticed something strange now. The old clock present in the default image shows some denials when I try to run it
<daker> sergiusens: while you are on it, can you use https instead of http ?
<nik90> jdstrand: Aug  5 21:44:15 ubuntu-phablet dbus[2413]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/org/gnome/evolution/dataserver/SourceManager" interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager" member="GetManagedObjects" mask="send" name=":1.53" pid=25217 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.nik90.ubuntu-clock-app_ubuntu-clock-app_0.1"
<nik90> peer_pid=2809 peer_profile="unconfined"
 * nik90 notes down the command meanwhile
<sergiusens> daker: you should ge redirected; I did http initially as the url dispatcher was only configured for http; I can change that now
<daker> sergiusens: i suspect that using the http url make the webapp-container to not load the userscript that hides the android ios
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Web/twitter-no-omniprompt.js#L20
<jdstrand> nik90: you need the (reserved) calendar policy group
<nik90> jdstrand: hmm strange that I see in trunk but it wasn't there when I executed the clock app locally. But I will figure out why that is. thnx
<ajalkane> for histories sake... I had to remove the old Kit and add a new Kit targeting 14.10
<bzoltan1> nik90:  yes, the apparmor.json file must be in the root
<nik90> bzoltan1: okay, I will report bugs against the concerned core apps to fix that.
<tedg> Hmm, someone from Germany downloaded my app. Guessing ogra_ ;-)
<tedg> beuno, Is there something like an rss feed of new apps?
<beuno> tedg, not at the moment, no
<tedg> beuno, Ah, okay. If I wish really hard will it happen? :-)
<beuno> tedg, lets see
 * tedg wishes really hard
<tvoss> tedg, it was me :)
<tedg> Ha!
<tedg> :-)
<tvoss> tedg, or Merkel ... aluding to your theory of 5 people living in germany
<tedg> tvoss, Heh, I have her cell phone logs, just like everyone in the US, I know it wasn't her.
<tvoss> tedg, lol
<ogra_> tedg, which app is that ?
<tedg> ogra_, Ubuntu App Startup, displays the data QA has been gathering
<tedg> ogra_, But tvoss took credit for being the German.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-06
<invercap> alguien a installado ubuntu a nokia 520
<Beldar> English
<invercap> I want to install on nokia 520
<Chipaca> invercap: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/234000
<Beldar> invercap, The channel header has a links to confirmed devices that are working.
<Beldar> ah the windows phone
<mojtaba_> Hi, Does anybody know when the ubuntu phone will come out?
<Beldar> mojtaba_, Not sure of any clear date, last I heard were a need for another phone provider to buy into the ideas and some showing interest.
<Beldar> kind of a problem needing a large cost start with a very small user base so if we see it I will be surprised to be honest.
<mojtaba_> Beldar: But it is better than android with no security! Why it has small amount of users?
<Chipaca> mojtaba_: because there aren't any phones yet
<plipfishy> mojtaba_
<plipfishy> I have it on my phone
<plipfishy> it's ok, but you have to modify a lot of the code to make it a semi-decent daily driver
<plipfishy> er
<plipfishy> I'm tired, sorry, I saw your question and replied to it with one from another chan
 * plipfishy goes back to sleep
<Beldar> mojtaba_, Linux is not plug and go and is has more of a server base, combined with the market being controlled by other OS, and people not wanting to change are some factors. Safer is a user issue all OS have their weaknesses.
<Beldar> just having users having a password needed for root is a safety factor the dominate OS has realized with a click in their root accounts to confirm use at least.
<Beldar> A standard account in MS knocks out roughly 90% of the danger
<Beldar> yo bad the user are not informed is all
<Beldar> To*
<lotuspsychje> whats the story of the rtm branch?
<lotuspsychje> you guys gonna drop devel?
<Mirv> Saviq: will file-based infographics be before rtm?
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: rtm is just for rtm.  Has nothing to do with devel.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: ok tnx
<mpt> Chipaca, lovely indeed, as I predicted
<mpt> Oh, wait, that’s the Dash, not System Settings, and it’s already three items per row
<mpt> That’s just poor layout generally … Notice how the Dash icons are closer to the screen edges than they are to each other
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> Saviq, greyback: hi! Do you have a minute to chat about bug 1352251?
<ubot5> bug 1352251 in QtMir "Splash screen is shown as soon as QGuiApplication is instantiated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352251
<greyback> mardy: sure
<dholbach> can somebody please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~filip-sohajek/ubuntu/utopic/dialer-app/fix-for-1361609/+merge/229565?
<mardy> greyback: so, I added a new comment there: I think that no matter how I refactor things, we'll still need to have that splash screen removed
<greyback> mardy: sure. I replied, I mostly need steps to repro
<greyback> mardy: ultimately only "real" applications will get that splash screen, trust helpers/sessions will not
<dholbach> Mirv, I guess https://code.launchpad.net/~filip-sohajek/ubuntu/utopic/dialer-app/fix-for-1361609/+merge/229565 should be resubmitted against lp:dialer-app instead?
<mardy> greyback: ah, OK, that's good then!
<greyback> mardy: but that does create the problem, if a trust helper takes 2 seconds to launch & draw a frame, what do we show the user in the mean time?
<greyback> some sort of splash is nice for that eventuality, but now shell has no idea if that trust helper will actually create a surface to draw to or not
<Mirv> dholbach: indeed
<dholbach> Mirv, replied
<ogra_> bug #1326200
<ubot5> bug 1326200 in dbus-cpp "core::dbus::Fixture leaves stale dbus-daemon processes around if test suite terminates" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326200
<Chipaca> Laney: thank you for the reviews of the system settings branches. Can I ask you for another one on https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper/+merge/229571 ?
<Saviq> Mirv, it's rather low prio, but yeah
<Mirv> Saviq: just wondering whether you want a silo, currently it'd look good as there's 8 free
<Saviq> Mirv, I've other higher prio stuff coming in in silo 1 already
<tvoss> ogra_, that bug you just queried has been fixed
<Mirv> Saviq: ok!
<ogra_> tvoss, i am pondering about the fallout ... since around 160-165 (we cant really nail it to one specific image) we have massive app test failures ... they manifest in apparmor denials when autopilot tries to access the dbus introspection stuff
<ogra_> tvoss, i'm wondering if apparmor perhaps expects the same process running throughout all tests or some such
<tvoss> ogra_, the fix is unlikely causing it as it only tears down private dbus-daemon instances fired up for testing, not the actual system or session ones
<mpt> Chipaca, I also used your screenshot as a basis for reporting bug 1353341
<ubot5> bug 1353341 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps screen spacing is wildly uneven" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353341
<popey> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/144/download/?version=1.1.251 - "Could not download content from storage"
<Saviq> greyback, hey, you alive?
<Saviq> greyback, ah you did talk to mardy already
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<greyback> yep
<mhr3> ogra_, bootstrap fixed it, ty
<schmilar> Hi
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, get to have a chat with ricmm_ re: sensors?
<Saviq> jgdx, yeah, didn't get to it yesterday
<Saviq> ricmm_, you around?
<schmilar> How do I port Ubuntu Touch with only CM-11.0 sources?
<schmilar> It seems as if I could either use Cm-10.1
<schmilar> or AOSP-4.4
<schmilar> but not latest Cyanogenmod
<schmilar> Anyone involved with porting and stuff around?
<ricmm_> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> ricmm, hey, wanted to chat about orientation lock
<ricmm> Saviq: ok
<ricmm> chat away!
<Saviq> ricmm, so, where do you think? it could be close to sensors, so that whenever the lock is on the sensor output doesn't change
<Saviq> ricmm, and sensors can be turned off
<Saviq> ricmm, or otherwise we need to come up with some interface for $something to tell sensors to go away
<ricmm> Saviq: is it too late to centralize the "change orientation" signal in the shell?
<ricmm> a dbus signal, or using the Mir private channel
<ricmm> its quite straightforward to tell the truth
<ricmm> and it will save battery, wakelocks, and be cleaner
<Saviq> ricmm, it might be
<Saviq> ricmm, there's code, but we're not *actively* pursuing shell rotation for RTM
<ricmm> I'm not talking about shell orientation
<Saviq> ricmm, you kind of are ;)
<Saviq> or well, we're trying to, but not confident we'll get there
<ricmm> no, I am not
<Saviq> ricmm, I know what you mean, but it's the same from our PoV
<Saviq> almost
<Saviq> ricmm, I'll schedule a HO for later today, then
<ricmm> you are talking about a way for the session to lock apps from reading the orientation
<ricmm> which means opening the orientation sensor
<Saviq> ricmm, yes, because they currently talk directly to the sensor
<ricmm> it could also mean prevent the shell from sending an OrientationChanged signal on dbus
<ricmm> com Unity.Screen
<Saviq> ricmm, mir channel, rather, we already have it there
<Saviq> somewhere
<ricmm> ok
<ricmm> lets talk about it later then
<ricmm> setup a HO for the afternoon?
<Saviq> let's
<Saviq> willd o
<beuno> Mirv, can you try uploading a newer version of sudoku?
<Mirv> beuno: I did that 1h ago after popey asked me to
<beuno> Mirv, can you try again?  a newer version than 1.1.251
<beuno> I'm trying to debug what's going on
<Mirv> beuno: ok, I guess I'll need to trigger a new build first
<beuno> Mirv, probably. How is this being uploaded?
<beuno> using CI and the store APIs?
<Mirv> beuno: yeah, using https://code.launchpad.net/click-toolbelt
<beuno> Mirv, cool, let me know how it goes, we're watching logs
<Mirv> sure. the build is pending on a builder, at least according to jenkins (but only kicked a few minutes ago)
<Mirv> right, the same machines are doing a lot of other things, so it looks like it should look.
<ricmm> Saviq: could you push it to 16h instead of 1530 ?
 * ogra_ could need some QML help 
<Saviq> ricmm, done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please commit the relevant changes from make qmltypes to v4
<tsdgeos> sure
<ogra_> i'm adding something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969530/ to my system-settings code ... but securityType seems to always be undefined ...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 723	+#include <QDebug> needed?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i need it all the time
<tsdgeos> so let's just have it there
<Saviq> k
<tsdgeos> and let my productivity increase by not getting an error everytime it fails to compile
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, "bool isAltNavigation" bleh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<tsdgeos> don't like the name?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I hate that it's a bool ;)
<tsdgeos> ah
<mhr3> Saviq, /me waves hand, it is not that horrible
<Saviq> hmm why are we in -touch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you started :D
<mhr3> cause that's where you ping
 * Saviq hides
 * ogra_ sighs
<sergiusens> dpm hey, if I go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+translations I see no missing translations for Spanish, but then I see http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/translations/
<sergiusens> is this a bug, but where :-) missing hints?
<Mirv> wow, those click building machines are quite queued
<sergiusens> Mirv: the jenkins ones?
<sergiusens> Mirv: if so, they are shared with all the MP builders iirc
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes, I meant the total load since they are shared
<dpm> hey sergiusens, let me have a look
<Mirv> but complaining helped, it started building after 45 mins wait
<Mirv> beuno: popey: 253 sudoku built & uploaded
<popey> beuno: Mirv i can download that now, thanks
<beuno> popey, Mirv, I'll figure out what happened
<dpm> sergiusens, the translations for that don't come from u-s-s-o-a, but from another project. AFAIK, translations enablement just landed a couple of days ago and my guess is that the translations have not yet been included in the .click or .deb package -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-credentials/trunk/+pots/ubuntuone-credentials/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=remove+credentials
<sergiusens> dpm: thanks; I started to use a device for the first time in my life in something different than english :-P
<dpm> \o/
<sergiusens> dpm: dialog is not there though
<dpm> sergiusens, if you need to report any bugs, here's a list of known issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bugs?field.tag=touch
<dpm> sergiusens, not sure what you mean
<sergiusens> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/translations/translations_spanish_account_removal_dialog.png
<sergiusens> dpm: not sure where to translate that :-)
<dpm> sergiusens, it's in the link I posted, and the dialog is already translated as far as I can tell: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-credentials/trunk/+pots/ubuntuone-credentials/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=remove+credentials
<dpm> you can search for other parts of the dialog, but at least I could find the translations for its title and body
<dpm> and the buttons too, so it seems everything is up for translations in the ubuntuone-credentials project
<sergiusens> dpm: ah; sorry, didn't see you sent me a queried/filtered link; I see it now from the main view
<dpm> cool
<sergiusens> :-)
<dpm> sergiusens, you can do a search on the web ui too
<sergiusens> dpm: wrt to translations, do I need to manually update the pot file or does the whole translation system do that form me?
<sergiusens> if I add a new string for example
<dpm> sergiusens, if you're a maintainer for a LP project, yes, you need to update the .pot file whenever there are new strings available. All the rest is done automatically for you
<sergiusens> dpm: ok, I will do that then :-)
<dpm> great
<dpm> sergiusens, and if you feel like translating or looking at the status of translation, you can see all languages and click on them to take you to each translatable project in LP: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
 * sergiusens links that page
<sergiusens> dpm: oh wait; one more question, how do we go about translating http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/account-polld/trunk/view/head:/data/account-polld.application ?
<sergiusens> or http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/account-polld/trunk/view/head:/data/account-polld.desktop ?
<dpm> sergiusens, for the .desktop files, you can look at the branches on bug 1318008, which show how we implemented it in core/system apps
<ubot5> bug 1318008 in webbrowser-app "Core apps .desktop files do not include translated strings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318008
 * sergiusens checks
<dpm> sergiusens, for the .application files (and probably .service and .providers), I don't quite remember how it's done. I know we have translated files on the desktop for e.g. the Facebook online account and others, perhaps mardy or kenvandine know
<bzoltan> dpm:  do you know if updating the time from the cellular network is something what we can expect at some point? I am bored to see the UK time on my phone :)
<dpm> I think we might have ended up putting the translations in the XML files, similarly to the .desktop files
<dpm> bzoltan, it works for me, but I think I had to set up the timezone in system settings manually
<dpm> at least there is a setting too to keep the time automatically
<dpm> I'm using that, but I don't know if it requires the timezone to be set manually in addition, or if it's clever enough to detect the timezone
<bzoltan> dpm:  so it should be the intro wizard
<mardy> dpm: the file can contain a <translations> element which tells with translation domain to use
<mardy> dpm: but I'm not sure on whether the current UI honours that (if it doesn't, it's a bug)
<dpm> mardy, yes, but I can't quite recall if the translations are inline in the xml file, or put in the .mo files
<dpm> I think they go into the .mo files
<dpm> mardy, what project contains the Facebook online account for desktop? I might be able to find out from there
<mardy> dpm: lp:account-plugins
<dpm> thanks mardy
<Chipaca> dpm: when you have a moment, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper/+merge/229571 in particular wrt whether the strings to translate are being correctly extracted? I don't know when that happens, but it doesn't seem to be part of dpkg-buildpackage.
<dpm> sergiusens, for the question on how to translate the .application file, I'd think it should be the same as we do in the desktop: i.e. to mark translatable tags with _, then use intltool to extract those translations (same as with the .desktop files), and generate the file from its .in counterpart removing the _ -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/account-plugins/trunk/view/head:/data/providers/google.provider.in.in
<sergiusens> dpm: ok, do you know if dh_translations is run after or before dh_install ?
<dpm> sergiusens, I don't know, sorry, you'd have to ask pitti or seb128 for that
<sergiusens> ok, no worries; I'll figure it out :-)
<pitti> sergiusens: very late
<pitti> sergiusens: the dh sequence sorts it right before dh_compress
<sergiusens> thanks
<pitti> sergiusens: i. e. as late as possible
<dpm> Chipaca, from a quick glance, it looks good to me (I didn't know about xgettext's --join-existing arg, neat!), but for the packaging bits, I think I'll have to forward you to pitti too
<Chipaca> dpm: thanks
 * Chipaca looks at pitti
<pitti> ?
<pitti> (can read scrollback in a bit, lots of brain state ATM)
<pitti> Chipaca: well, it's easy enough to check? build the package and look whether the .pot has the strings you expect?
<ogra_> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/dev-mode-password-binding/+merge/229780 ...
<Chipaca> ah, sorry (got cut off just after poking you). That's my question, if building the package should do it, then it isn't doing it
<Chipaca> OTOH if building the package isn't doing it for python it doesn't seem to be doing it for anything. Need to dig more.
<beuno> Mirv, we've updated click-toolbelt to error when the upload errors
<beuno> who do I talk to about updating it in CI?
<ogra_> mterry, i need to also set the stuff in PageComponent.qml to make sure it gets picked up when i browse through the page stack ... doesnt work without
<ogra_> (i.e. if the page doesnt get reloaded but i only go back and forth)
<mterry> ogra_, I'm not sure I follow.  But regardless, if you have it in PageComponent, you don't need it in DevMode right?  You can just reference the id of the panel from PageComponent, I think...
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> i didnt think of that ... yeah, let e try that
<ogra_> mterry, hmm, nope, doesnt work
<mterry> :-/
<mterry> I guess I still don't understand about reloading the page and going back and forth etc
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> but dropping it from PageComponent.qml works now ... not sure why it didnt before
<Mirv> beuno: thanks, I've pulled it locally. I don't know where/how it's used by CI, I just use it locally
<ogra_> mterry, tested and updated
<mterry> ogra_, oh good it worked, will re-review in a bit
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> mterry, oh, one irritating thing i noticed, the input dialog for the lock screen should respect the "keyboard sound" setting
<ogra_> it is very irritating if everything else makes a sound but the lock screen doesnt
<mterry> ogra_, hmm..  the pin entry?
<mterry> ogra_, can you file a bug please and assign to me?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> also one of the "nice to have" category :)
<Saviq> ricmm, you there for the hout?
<twstddev> Hello guys. I've gone through the contribute page on wiki and sadly could not figure out where to start helping with development. Is it currently no up to date or it's just me?
<twstddev> *not up to date
<Saviq> ricmm, you're lagging is all
<ogra_> twstddev, what do you want to work on ?
<kenvandine> woot!  i just enabled notifications for twitter , facebook and gmail in system-settings.... and got a bunch of notifications from the webapps!
<ogra_> kenvandine, heh, happy clicking ... i thnk popey got them back til the last decade switch or some such
<kenvandine> it was a flood :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but a flood above 1000 gets annoying i fear :)
<kenvandine> above 10 is annoying :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, once mterry approved https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/dev-mode-password-binding/+merge/229780  would you land it if you have the next system-settings landiing ? or should i do it myself ?
<kenvandine> ogra_, sure, i can land it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what goodies are queued up?
<kenvandine> ogra_, assuming traincon-0 doesn't interfere
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i landed a crasher fix and packaging fix this morning
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, which crasher?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, reset is probably close to being ready
<kenvandine> in the wizard for wifi
<twstddev> ogra_, probably some of the apps would be a good start
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we need to fix the bluetooth code to not call qfatal, that causes a crash in tests
<kenvandine> jgdx, in looking at your reset branch, are you sure the strings are using the right case?  sentence case vs. title case?
<pmcgowan> and there is this one I cannot figure out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1349326
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349326 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In about Phone if you select OS hit back and select something else that goes to a new page it crashes the app" [High,Incomplete]
<sergiusens> dpm: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/account-polld/translations/+merge/229798 please?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but i think landings will be slowed down until we're out of traincon-0
<jgdx> kenvandine, it's taken from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#A.2BIBw-Reset_Phone.2BIB0-
<ogra_> pmcgowan, mandel will look into that ... its a bug
<pmcgowan> it sure is
<ogra_> (note the bug is assigned)
<pmcgowan> ack
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, i can never remember what the rules are for case :)
<kenvandine> seb128 always reminds me :-p
<ogra_> pmcgowan, and there is a certain device where i cant reproduce it ;)
<mandel> pmcgowan, ogra_ I should have looked into it, but location-service has more importance atm, sorry :-/
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thats odd too
<pmcgowan> ok as long as its queued up
<jgdx> kenvandine, what do you know about the generic-mediumtests jobs?
<kenvandine> nothing :/
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, well i can reproduce that crash
<kenvandine> weird
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems they are failing due to the same gsettings failure, which is odd because the dep is pinned and installed correctly
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you notice some CI runs have passed?
<jgdx> kenvandine, for what branch?
<jgdx> yeah, tests for armhf, amd64 and i386 all cellular tests seems to pass just fine
<kenvandine> i thought i saw one over night, a full CI pass
<kenvandine> bugger... maybe it was for something else :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, you were dreaming :P
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm am stumped on that failure...
<kenvandine> it's clearly blowing up as if that gsettings-qt fix isn't there
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, oh i also landed that wider-grid branch, which fixes the wrapping of the notifications label you reported
<jgdx> kenvandine, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim btw?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ack
<dpm> sergiusens, done with some inline comments, but in summary +1
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes, i'll review it next
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<sergiusens> dpm: ty
<tedg> Is there an easy way to record a screen cast of the nexus 4 ?
<mterry> ogra_, that "enabled:" line is still offensive to my qml sensibilities  :)  Why not "enabled: securityPrivacy.securityType !== UbuntuSecurityPrivacyPanel.Swipe"?
<ogra_> would that work ?
 * ogra_ tries
<mterry> ogra_, one liners don't need braces and have an implicit return statement
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> yeah, wors fine
<ogra_> *works
 * ogra_ fixed
<ogra_> *fixes
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> mterry, pushed
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: fyi, re the gallery denials in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964791/, the gallery just needs to use the 'camera' policy group (that allows writes to /dev/video*)
<sergiusens> dpm: one more please https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ciborium/translations/+merge/229813 :-)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: fyi, the denials in bug #1353139 are not apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu. they are in media-hub and mediascanner2. I've added a comment, and triaged the bug
<ubot5> bug 1353139 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "[manta] video playback currently broken (denied by apparmor)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353139
<jdstrand> jhodapp: fyi ^
<jdstrand> rsalveti: Satoris isn't around to ping
<jhodapp> jdstrand, that's just for manta?
<alecu> gatox: balloons is trying to get the u1 id from a qml app
<alecu> gatox: balloons that would be the users' email for the u1 account, right?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I doubt it
<jdstrand> jhodapp: but that is how the bug came in
<balloons> alecu, gatox yes, users email / username is what we'd be after
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ok...I did notice that my camera recorded video wouldn't play on 175 this morning
<jdstrand> maybe manta uses video4linux and the others don't... not sure
<jhodapp> jdstrand, but I assumed I had my media-hub-server in a bad state :)
<alecu> gatox: that's what you are doing in pay-ui, right? Where are you getting the user's email from?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, that was on nexus 4
<jdstrand> jhodapp: did you have denials?
<gatox> balloons, alecu you need to use the AccountServiceModel component
<jdstrand> (grep DEN /var/log/syslog)
<balloons> gatox, yes, you can see my attempt in lp:nskaggs/+junk/feedback; but I'm not a qml dev, so I thought I'd ask
<gatox> alecu, balloons and assign that object id to something that supports a model, like a ListView... mardy told me that there are other ways to do it, but nothing else was working for me
<alecu> gatox: can you point balloons at a lp url where your code uses this?
<balloons> is there a good example somewhere?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, yep: Aug  6 10:40:48 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  164.467175] type=1400 audit(1407336048.823:95): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" profile="/usr/bin/media-hub-server" name="/tmp/orcexec.h7lwc7" pid=4160 comm="aqueue:src" requested_mask="m" denied_mask="m" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<alecu> gatox: also, do you think that there might be any issues with apparmor permissions? I expect balloons app to be a simple click package from the store.
<jdstrand> jhodapp: you seem to be hitting bug #1350673
<ubot5> bug 1350673 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "System policy cache may become stale after a system image update" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350673
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I suggest doing: 'sudo rm -f /etc/apparmor.d/cache/* && sudo reboot'
<jhodapp> jdstrand, interesting...so if I had done a wipe with ubuntu-device-flash I wouldn't have seen that
<gatox> balloons, here is where AccountServiceModel is created http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/pay-ui/first-branch/view/head:/app/payui.qml and assign that to a property in line 318...... and here is being used in the ListView to show the user password http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/pay-ui/first-branch/view/head:/app/ui/DirectPurchase.qml
<jdstrand> jhodapp: that will work around it
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ok
<jdstrand> jhodapp: yes, a reflash should avoid it too
<gatox> alecu, AccountServiceModel is part of the sdk, so it should be usable from any app, maybe some particular permission will need to be added to the security templates... we are using unconfined, so we didn't have that problem
<gatox> alecu, probably "accounts"
<balloons> gatox, thank you for the examples
<jhodapp> jdstrand, doesn't seem to have worked around that issue for me
<jhodapp> jdstrand, but this one doesn't seem to be apparmor denied, so you might be off the hook ;)
<jdstrand> jhodapp: you mean, you no longer have a denial, but you still have the problem?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, correct
<jdstrand> ok, 'good'
<jdstrand> :)
<jhodapp> jdstrand, hehe
<jdstrand> jhodapp: oh, hello btw :)
<jhodapp> jdstrand, who knows what state my media-hub is in though :)
<jhodapp> jdstrand, hello!
<rsalveti> jdstrand: thanks for properly triaging the bug
<jdstrand> rsalveti: np
<ogra_> kenvandine, i added line 33 to the spreadsheet, feel free to merge it with some other system-settings landing
<ogra_> (oh, and a top approval on the MP would be nice)
<kenvandine> ogra_, cool, will do
<ogra_> kenvandine, i can take care of it myself too if trhat is more convenient for you though
<kenvandine> ogra_, what about traincon-0?
<ogra_> means that we need to ping davmor2 or someone else from QA
<ogra_> to sign it off
<kenvandine> ogra_, mind if we hold off for a bit to see if we get anything else ready to land too?
<kenvandine> i'm in the middle of reviewing 2 branches but keep got distracted by bugs :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, dunno, pmcgowan seems to expect this to land today
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'd like to try to get the reset branch in the landing too
 * ogra_ didnt know about that til he saw teh mail with teh list of system-image changes 
<kenvandine> ogra_, pmcgowan was the one that distracted me :-p
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we need all of em
<ogra_> ah, ok yeah, then i'm fine if it takes longer
<ogra_> that deserves penalty :P
<pmcgowan> ok will stop distracting
 * ogra_ grins
<kenvandine> ogra_, CI failed in your branch :)
<ogra_> ugh, how can that be
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> you're doomed
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ the beloved cellular tests and gsettings-qt
<kenvandine> ogra_, i won't block your branch on that, it has nothing to do with it
<ogra_> kenvandine, yeah, looks like it happened due to the CI outage
<kenvandine> ogra_, no... these tests fail reliably now
<ogra_> i'll add a space to the commit message or so to trigger a re-run
<ogra_> oh, then i'll let it be
<kenvandine> it fails because of the old bug in gsettings-qt
<ogra_> ok
<kenvandine> which is fixed.. and landed
<kenvandine> and we can't reproduce it
<kenvandine> but CI keeps failing, with the fixed version installed
<ogra_> k
<kenvandine> if that makes any sense at all
 * kenvandine is stumped
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you get any leads?
<ogra_> well, did anyone tell fginther ?
<ogra_> (or another CI person)
<kenvandine> it's a crash from gsettings-qt related to not handling a{ss}
<kenvandine> which was added to fix this
<kenvandine> the logs clearly show the version with the fix is installed
<kenvandine> not sure fginther can help
<kenvandine> then again... i am stumped :)
<kenvandine> at least it blows up reliably
<dpm> sergiusens, done. btw, what exactly is ciborium?
<jgdx> kenvandine, well, plars said he was looking into it, and I got artifacts, finally: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2020/artifact/
<plars> kenvandine: fginther is out this week, and I'd welcome any ideas you might have about it
<plars> kenvandine: I've never touched the otto stuff, so it's not an area that I know much about
<jgdx> I think there's a dep missing/wrong
<kenvandine> jgdx, doesn't look like it
<kenvandine> jgdx, just commented on the reset MR
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> the launcher reset requires a shell restart right?
<plars> sil2100: I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1353591 for that race
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353591 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Touch devices sometimes come up with hwclock set to 1970" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Excellent :)
<sil2100> plars: thanks!
 * ogra_ subscribes
<jgdx> mterry, do you have any info re: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1219793-reset/+merge/228954/comments/557780
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes, but Unity should do that right? :)
<mterry> jgdx, commented
<kenvandine> jgdx, probably
<ogra_> we allow a reset without reboot ?
<ogra_> even though you cant even change the language without rebooting ?
<kenvandine> ogra_, just the launcher favorites
<kenvandine> but unity8 needs a restart to notice
<ogra_> ah i thought threre was code for "erase everything"
<kenvandine> there is :)
<kenvandine> but that does restart the device
<mterry> but this specific thing is just the launcher
<ogra_> ah, k
 * ogra_ stops making unqualified drive-by comments
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> mterry, thx
<kenvandine> ogra_, ok, i got a silo for your branch, the reset branch will need a little love :)
<mterry> ogra_, pfft might as well stop being a FOSS developer then  ;)
<ogra_> lol
<kenvandine> haha
<ogra_> kenvandine, yay !
<kenvandine> ogra_, i started a build too
<ogra_> double yay
<kenvandine> ogra_, can you take it from here though?  i'm going to be out for a couple hours this afternoon
<ogra_> yip
<kenvandine> ogra_, thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, of course we don't have designs for notifying the user of that
<kenvandine> but we need the user to know the reset didn't fail :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, maybe mpt can inject a line in the spec dealing with this? :)
<kenvandine> hopefully :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, gsettings-ubuntu-schemas, what version do you have?
<kenvandine> 0.0.2+14.10.20140802.1-0ubuntu1
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<jgdx> what is otto? How can I reproduce what it does?
<systemclient> Would Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 10 give me enough to read some PDFs on it?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> (you would have to install the pdf viewer from the store though)
<systemclient> Do I need an account for the store, or is it more like the usual Ubuntu repos?
<systemclient> and does it have an SSH Server to put Data on it?
<ogra_> it has mtpp to put data on it
<ogra_> *mtp
<ogra_> and yes, you need a launchpad account for the store
<systemclient> apparently, it can run the openssh-server
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but you need a key in place for the phablet user
<systemclient> does it work any different than normal SSH?
<ogra_> no, but password auth is hard disabled
<systemclient> okay, so I use ADB to copy my computer's public key to the device, then
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> boiko: hi! Any progress in making the test-fix branches landable?
<boiko> sil2100: they are on silo 009, testing right now, gave up waiting on jenkins in the MRs themselves
<sil2100> boiko: thanks :) robru will be around to land it as soon as it's ready
<kenvandine> ugh... the notification spam... on reboot my phone now dings and vibrates uncontrollably for like 30s
<ogra_> told ya
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> slangasek, is there a way to ask PAM if a password would be legal without actually trying to set it for the user?
<davmor2> kenvandine: And it is stupid twitter pm's which mean they very rarely change
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ogra_ is there a bug filed to prune notifications or something?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think popey files a bunch
<ogra_> *filed
<ogra_> (not one for every notification, that would have been 1000 or so :P )
<sergiusens> slangasek: hey, I'm seeing issues with gccgo when using cgo -> load cmd/cgo: package cmd/cgo: open /usr/src/cmd/cgo: no such file or directory
<popey> pmcgowan: i do...
<popey> pmcgowan: bug 1352602
<ubot5> bug 1352602 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "messaging indicator shows many notifications from the past mako #170" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352602
<popey> bug 1352604 also
<ubot5> bug 1352604 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "clear option is painful to use if you get a lot of notifications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352604
<popey> bug 1352599
<ubot5> bug 1352599 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "No / blank avatar in indicator mako #170" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352599
<pmcgowan> popey, thanks at least 1352602 needs to be fixed
<beuno> mdeslaur, jdstrand, cjwatson, FYI, we have a signed click package on staging, "demo4"
<mdeslaur> beuno: cool :)
<jdstrand> nice!
<mterry> kgunn, if I have a butt ugly version of the password-in-wizard screen, should I try to land that alone or should I wait for the visuals from design?
<kgunn> yes mterry :)
<kgunn> butt ugly better than no butt
<mterry> so ugly though.  But OK
 * kgunn can't wait to see it
 * mterry has to polish it up a little bit, but it works
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: popey: if there was an image build most of this would be solved from an account notifications point of view
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, good to know
<sergiusens> landed yesterday evening, but there hasn't been an image build since
<sergiusens> for no reason I can figure
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: popey for the avatars, dednick_ and Chipaca figured out some fix, I was told it was fixed last week, not sure why it hasn't landed yet
<Chipaca> for which avatars?
<Chipaca> ah!
<daker> sergiusens: +1 it's fixed, for the avatars no.
<Chipaca> no idea me either. I didn't figur enothing; it was all mr dednick
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, there was an image last night
<pmcgowan> 175
<sergiusens> daker: avatars is not something I can fix
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: ah, the I missed the slot :-/
<mterry> kgunn, cool then: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-password/+merge/229853
<mterry> I've quoted you as approving and loving the awful design
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> mterry: whatever it takes :)
<bregma> so, there is no longer a dash in the Unity 8 desktop, did another change go in that relies on the OEM putting stuff on the user's computer?
<bregma> lots of errors logged about 'No such running application with appId= "unity8-dash"'
<bregma> but apparently no packages or dependencies to fix the issue
<kgunn> bregma: when did this appear ?
<kgunn> i'm  kinda guessing its dash-as-app....i tested, but i couldn't get past greeter
<bregma> well, I just updated for the firt time in 2 days, so I assume yesterday when the dash-as-app landed
<kgunn> bregma: how are you getting past greeter?
<kgunn> i'm guessing guest works now?
<bregma> kgunn, no problem getting past the greeter, just not much to do except play with the (now mostly broken) indicators
<bregma> I don't test with guest, too hard to play remotely
<kgunn> i'll file a bug bregma
<bregma> is there at least a package for the dash that I can install?  Searching the archive doesn't find anything
<kgunn> bregma: its still part of unity8
<bregma> or is it?
<kgunn> bregma: it is...
<kgunn> bregma: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534
<bregma> well, apparently the binary and the desktop file are there, it just isn't running
<bregma> because the upstart recipe only starts it on the phone, solution seems clear enough
<bregma> also, keyboard input has completely stopped working in the Unity 8 desktop
<bregma> without an on-screen keyboard available, that gets pretty awkward
<slangasek> mterry: ask PAM if a password would be legal> no
<slangasek> sergiusens: I have never heard of cgo
<mterry> slangasek, ah bummer, that would be a nice feature for password-setting UIs
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons, I just took a look at the failing tests. I think this is our problem: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00776.html
<vthompson> If you launch the app on the desktop it by default does not have a toolbar.
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah yes good spot
<ahayzen> vthompson, but wideAspect should be come true when >= 70 GU... then the toolbar should be shown when wideAspect is true? ... unless something bad is happening
<jjohn> Is there anyone who could help me with trying to boot Ubuntu to a dell poweredge 2950
<vthompson> ahayzen, wohoo I might have a simple fix
<ahayzen> vthompson, awesome add it to ur swipedelete one
<ahayzen> vthompson, then we can start approve/merging again :)
<vthompson> will do, all I did was only go into wideAspect when the ui was also loaded
<ahayzen> vthompson, hah
<vthompson> ahayzen, had I known this would be this easy to fix I would have gone for a run before cracking a beer and my utopic VM :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, hahah lol ...
<ahayzen> vthompson, i have no utopic test env that is wideaspect at the moment so i couldn't really figure out what was going on ...will have to get my vm up to date again
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, I try to keep 2 VM's up to date. It's a royal pain in the ass with also trying to keep 2 touch devices up to date.
<ahayzen> vthompson, too many things!
<ahayzen> vthompson, and now we have a massive mp review todo lol
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, some of them are simple though. How close is the listitems AP tests?
<ahayzen> vthompson, v2 is working...just needs ur fix ;)
<ahayzen> vthompson, but now needs general review
<ahayzen> vthompson, colours/sizes etc
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'll take a look
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool i'll merge urs in once it is merged
<vthompson> ahayzen, I just happroved it
 * ahayzen waits for Jenkins
<ahayzen> vthompson, and https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/228972 https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/lookup-file/+merge/229612 https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/dev3/+merge/229634 and maybe https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remove-white-error-labels-1353173/+merge/229713 can then land?
 * ahayzen need to review the last one
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea do we know we need to land dev3? I haven't tested it or anything
<ahayzen> vthompson, idk balloons ?
<vthompson> but I assume it's needed as popey top approved it
 * vthompson gets beer 2
<ahayzen> vthompson, maybe idk we can ask in the meeting tomoz
<popey> beer!
<popey> wassup?
<ahayzen> speak of the devil
<popey> speak of beer
<ahayzen> popey, this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/dev3/+merge/229634 why is it required? ... what does it do?
<vthompson> We were just wondering if dev3 needs to go in for all apps
<popey> yeah
<vthompson> Or is it mostly just to stay on the most recent rev in case support is dropped
<popey> the frameworks got bumped
<popey> and the store enforced it on us.
<popey> so we had to bump to allow uploads to the store
<popey> if we didn't bump then we'd be unable to upload
<ahayzen> ah ok we'll merge that in our merge fest then
<popey> balloons bumped all the core apps
<vthompson> sweet sassy molassy we're green again. MERGE!
<popey> ooh!
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> are tests passing in jenkins now?
<popey> if so
<ahayzen> land the things people
<ahayzen> popey, we've got about 5 branchs to land
<popey> indeed
<popey> need me to retrigger jenkins on any?
<vthompson> Don't think so.
<ahayzen> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/228972 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/dev3/+merge/229634 approved
<ahayzen> vthompson, can u look at my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/lookup-file/+merge/229612
<vthompson> ahayzen, sure thing
<ahayzen> then once ^^ and https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remove-white-error-labels-1353173/+merge/229713 lands.. we'll be in a 'working' state again \o/
<vthompson> So I think we should leave selectedAlbum should stay true... unless you see something that would cause it to retrigger something
<vthompson> derp
<vthompson> hm, actually let's set it back to false just incase
<ahayzen> hehe yeah i wasn't sure about tht
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-07
<ahayzen> vthompson, see my latest comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/lookup-file/+merge/229612
<vthompson> ahayzen, I see it. that makes sense. Filter should be reset
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, shall i top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remove-white-error-labels-1353173/+merge/229713
<vthompson> ahayzen, do you agree with the small color tweaks in the error msg and the confirm button?
<ahayzen> vthompson, i think so
<vthompson> I don't think the confirm button change was necessary, but I didn't like having them both grey
<ahayzen> vthompson, but really i want to go through everything and make them use Theme.
<ahayzen> yeah
<vthompson> lol, I just updated the app and now clicking an album from the scope launches random apps. First clock now browser. lol
<ahayzen> hah oh god not that again
<vthompson> what'd you do to fix it?
<ahayzen> nothing was the platform last time
<vthompson> Seems that if I leave the music scope and go back into it it was OK
<ahayzen> magic
<vthompson> yelp it looks ok again.
 * ahayzen hides
<ahayzen> vthompson, top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remove-white-error-labels-1353173/+merge/229713 if u think its ok ...so it fixes the white on white issue for now...but i think we need to do an overall review of the colours at some point
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, I agree. That will probably come with the redesign overall
<ahayzen> vthompson, for https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/lookup-file/+merge/229612 .. when the filter is cleared would onFilled not be called? and then trackClicked() ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I dont understand the question. the process function will reset the filters which forces the onfilled to be called
<vthompson> when a new album is selected
<sergiusens> slangasek: I asked on tech, doko answered; not supported yet; cgo is used to write bindings to c/c++
<ahayzen> ok so u click on an album that filters the model... which then gets refilled...on filled is called.. it plays whtever is in the model... then the filter is cleared... the model reloads to the cleared set and would onFilled not be called again here? which would then cause trackClicked to be called on the clear filter model?
<vthompson> yea, but selectedAlbum is now false ;)
<OrokuSaki> @ogra console=tty? related??? Well I got 13.04 to work on my kernel.. when I run test_glesv2 I don't see the triangles.. unity8 does work...
<meetingology> OrokuSaki: Error: "ogra" is not a valid command.
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah yes ;)
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ console=tty? related??? Well I got 13.04 to work on my kernel.. when I run test_glesv2 I don't see the triangles.. unity8 does work...
<meetingology> OrokuSaki: Error: "ogra_" is not a valid command.
<ahayzen> vthompson, hehe i knew that would help when i did my first review lol..not..
<OrokuSaki> anyone see my last 2 messages before I resend?
<OrokuSaki> Oh well.. console=tty? related??? Well I got 13.04 to work on my kernel.. when I run test_glesv2 I don't see the triangles.. unity8 does work... Ogra???????
<ahayzen> vthompson, oh last thing the var track = false ? and then track = musicStore.lookup() ... why not just var track = musicStore.lookup() ?
<OrokuSaki> It's odd not to see triangles.. but have unity8 run
<vthompson> ahayzen, well I'm glad you found a reason why we'd want to make sure it's reset
<OrokuSaki> and see a screen
<OrokuSaki> What do you guys think about that?
<vthompson> ahayzen, because of the mediascanner2 code throwing an exception when the track is not found. This should leave track as 'false'
<vthompson> we really dont need this as the check we do is just for debug... but really in the end we might want to choose to do something
<ahayzen> vthompson, if it is throwing an exception then don't u need a try catch?
<ahayzen> vthompson, and i thought it just returned null ?
<vthompson> well, I'm not sure how we'd catch a c++ exception in javascript
<vthompson> maybe it would return null. Undefined?
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmmm ok we'll just leave for now
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll check over it when doing content-hub as that touches the same code
<vthompson> ahayzen, ah yes, that might allow us to do a nice small test for not finding the requested song
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll approve for now
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm gonna go to bed top approve the approved branches as u wish :) and could u have a check over listitem actions ... other than the colours/sizes i think it is there?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, you'll merge trunk in the morning?
<ahayzen> vthompson, i just did? ...
<vthompson> ohhhh you're good
<ahayzen> vthompson, well whtever was trunk 23mins ago :P
<ahayzen> vthompson, anyway have fun o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, ah that's just the ap and dev3 fixes. :)
<vthompson> will do! Night!
<ahayzen> yep :) u 2 cyas
<OrokuSaki> failed to stat "/home/justin/UTATRUSTY/out/target/product/tenderloin/boot.img":
<OrokuSaki> There was away around this with 13.04 anyone know 14.04? you have to remove this line in main.mk $(INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_ANDROID) \ with 13.04
<pitti> bzoltan: thanks for fixing the dev focus! (sorry for confusing terms; that's what I meant)
<pitti> bzoltan: I think that'll also fix LP translations to now auto-commit to /staging, not to /trunk
<bzoltan> pitti:  I might change it back  :D
<pitti> and make MPs go to the right place
<bzoltan> pitti:  the question is how CI works
<pitti> bzoltan: ah, you mean you now need to tell it to land into lp:u-u-t/trunk ?
<pitti> bzoltan: somehow it must work; autopilot is the same
<pitti> bzoltan: i. e. lp:autopilot points to /trunk which is an actual trunk
<pitti> bzoltan: and landings are from the lp:autopilot/1.5 branch, which reflects what's in the archive
<bzoltan> pitti: Mirv just told me that CI lands on the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit  what is the staging branch
<pitti> so thomi/veebers should know how this "real trunk" mode works with CI
<bzoltan> pitti:  our case is different ... the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit now is the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit-trunk
<pitti> bzoltan: that's the same in AP
<pitti> i. e. development focus points to trunk, not to the archive branch
<Mirv> bzoltan: elopio just mentioned autopilot is already exception, so maybe it could work for you too
<pitti> TBH, that's the normal mode of development everywhere else in the world..
<bzoltan> Mirv:  if we make it an exception :) before the actual landing
<pitti> so "I want to upload" then becomes "merge trunk into archive branch"
<bzoltan> pitti:  what you say makes sense ... the CI process should use an "archive" branch and let the projects do whatever they want
<pitti> bzoltan: yeah, and as AP uses that I thought it would work
<pitti> bzoltan: so, if that needs some special setup in CI and this blocks you from landing, I guess you need to switch back temporarily (too bad, but I guess this is not the time for dealing with such things)
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> tvoss, so... bug #1353855
<ubot5> bug 1353855 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Explicit g++ 4.9 dependency breaks cross-building" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353855
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, let me take care of it
<Mirv> Kaleo: bzoltan: hey. before I drop this from my mind, have you removed the workarounds required during 5.2 that made app startup slower? bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1320823 should be fixed in Qt 5.3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320823 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Missing patches for QTBUG-35095" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I do not know.
<Mirv> bzoltan: do you know how to / from whom to find out? sounds like SDK stuff possibly since Kaleo was the one who mentioned the problem
<Mirv> hmm, I can file a bug and assign Kaleo to it
<bzoltan> Mirv:  that is a good idea
<Mirv> bzoltan: bug #1353863 filed with some subscribers too, seems important enough to double check since it's related to app startup times
<ubot5> bug 1353863 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drop workarounds that penalise loading time for all apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353863
<Kaleo> Mirv, grep for the bug number in the toolkit: modules/Ubuntu/Components/Label.qml & examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/TemplateRow.qml
<mandel> Elleo, I tested the new udm on the browser, app installation, dist upgrade and mms and everything works as expected. Is marked as tested and should be published in a number of hours
<Kaleo> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/remove_relayout_workaround/+merge/229918
<sil2100> Kaleo: hi!
<sil2100> Kaleo: so, w
<sil2100> Damn, keyboard problems...
<sil2100> Kaleo: so, we might have to revert camera-app to the previous version in the store
<Kaleo> sil2100, what's wrong?
<Kaleo> sil2100, bug report?
<sil2100> Kaleo: smoketesting shows it regressed test-wise, we get a constant number of 8-9 test failures on all supported platforms and brendand reports that it opens up now in about 30+ seconds
<sil2100> brendand: did you fill in a bug for this already ^ ?
<brendand> Kaleo, then after it opens it hides itself
<brendand> sil2100, nope - going to now
<Kaleo> brendand, ???
<sil2100> Kaleo: anyway, since we're in traincon-0 we can't really accept any new breakages
<Kaleo> sil2100, yes of course but I just don't experience that here
<sil2100> brendand: I think davmor2 confirmed the issue on his mako device as well from what I remember
<sil2100> I mean, Kaleo
<sil2100> Damn, what's wrong with me today... so many typos
<davmor2> Kaleo: are you on 176
<sil2100> Anyway, brendand could you try maybe installing the earlier version of camera-app to make sure it's at fault?
<brendand> sil2100, okay - someone can help me out with that?
<brendand> Kaleo, ?
<sil2100> We didn't see anything else landing that could affect this, but better be sure
<sil2100> I remember popey had some nifty way of downloading old click packages...
<Kaleo> davmor2, I'm on 175 with the new cameraz
<Kaleo> -z
<sil2100> Mirv, popey: could you guys give us a hand with downgrading click packages?
<Kaleo> davmor2, I'm looking for my mako now to check (that was on barajas)
<brendand> Kaleo, on 175 and it works?
<Elleo> mandel: excellent :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I know how to upload, but not specifically how to downgrade. I believe that'd be on the store frontend side ie. popey or dholbach
<Kaleo> brendand, yep actually, on my 2 devices
<Kaleo> brendand, upgrading to 176 now
<Kaleo> brendand, sil2100, upgrading to 176 broke it :(
<sil2100> :|
<Kaleo> hang on
<Kaleo> it was very slow to load
<Kaleo> but it loaded
<Kaleo> oups and very slow to write a pic
<Kaleo> no
<Kaleo> it's odd
<sil2100> Kaleo: does the camera-app use mediascanner in any way?
<Kaleo> sil2100, maybe for thumbnaining?
<Kaleo> sil2100, is thumbnailing related to it?
<sil2100> Since we had a mediascanner landing as well... not sure if anything else could have affected it, still looking at the commitlog
<sil2100> hm, not sure
<Kaleo> OMG
<Kaleo> I have just gotten a popup
<Kaleo> "camera wants to access your location"
<Kaleo> "yes/no"
<ogra_`> popups FTW !!
<sil2100> hm, maybe it's related to location then!
<Kaleo> now it seems fast too launch
<sil2100> We also had location service landing yesterday
<ogra_`> depends on what device
<sil2100> brendand: ^
<ogra_`> location partitally works on mako
<Kaleo> that's on mako
<ogra_`> but doesnt on others
<mandel> ogra_`, partially, that offends me :P
 * sil2100 upgrades to do some testing
<Kaleo> doing a clean reinstall with wipe now
<mandel> ogra_`, will work better in a few days
<Kaleo> sil2100, so my guess is that an earlier click won't fix the issue unfortunately
<ogra_`> mandel, why does it offend you ... ? not your fault
<mandel> ogra_`, joking ;)
<mandel> hehe
 * ogra_` blames tvoss for not writing hs own AGPS server yet :P
<sil2100> Kaleo: right, I would suppose that as well right now, that's why I asked for brendand to try the earlier version - but I guess we have now enough evidence that it might not be related to the new camera upload already
<brendand> Kaleo, i'm still going to file the bug on camera-app
<Kaleo> brendand, sure
<brendand> Kaleo, look at the screenshot in the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1353956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353956 in camera-app "Camera takes a long time to launch (30+ seconds) and disappears from view" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> Kaleo, that's what i see as i pull the launcher out
<Kaleo> brendand, nice :)
<Kaleo> brendand, yeah the app is there loaded quickly but not shown adequately
<Kaleo> brendand, I think it's pending on that location yes/no dialog
<Kaleo> brendand, commented
<dholbach> Mirv, sil2100, I'm not sure - you mean you want to overwrite a broken version of an app in a click package?
<dholbach> in that case you'd need to ship the old source with a newer version
<sil2100> dholbach: about that, it might no longer be valid
<Mirv> dholbach: oh, there's no "revert the offering to an earlier version" button? anyway, it seems based on above that we don't want it (possibly) since it wouldn't help
<sil2100> dholbach: the problem is probably coming from another package
<dholbach> ahh ok, I see
<Chipaca> Laney: anything I can do to help you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper/+merge/229571 ?
<cjwatson> beuno: so, we have a key for you.  elmo is going to transfer it physically to the datacentre (so early next week), and I have a shard of the master key that signs the operational one on a USB stick for you when we next bump into each other
<beuno> cjwatson, woohoo! that's great news
<beuno> staging seemed to go well, we're going to sign all the existing packages soon
<beuno> and hopefully it'll all come together on production next wee once the key is in the DC
<beuno> cjwatson, you're taking care of the public key landing on the device?
<cjwatson> beuno: Yeah, I'll get that sorted
<cjwatson> beuno: Need to polish/land mvo's signing branch too
<cjwatson> I gave him a nice long review only to realise that he's on vacation
<beuno> cjwatson, one of those "I'm rubber, you're glue" situations
<mterry> Wellark, is there any update on bug 1302049?
<ubot5> bug 1302049 in Network Menu "Need a way for external processes to ask for sim unlocking." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302049
<Wellark> mterry: actually there is
<Wellark> as for working with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1341548 I'm adding a connectivity service to session bus
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341548 in Network Menu "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,Triaged]
<Wellark> I can easily add an interface needed for bug 1302049 as well
<ubot5> bug 1302049 in Network Menu "Need a way for external processes to ask for sim unlocking." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302049
<Wellark> mterry: any particular semantics you need for the API?
<Wellark> or is simple com.ubuntu.connectivity1.private.UnlockSims() enough?
<mterry> Wellark, not especially -- though I'm curious how dual sim would work?
<mterry> Wellark, does it start unlocking both?
<Wellark> mterry: it would iterate the modems one by one
<Wellark> yep
<mterry> Wellark, OK.  Yeah, I think we just need a way to start it.  Let me double-check the design
<Wellark> just make sure the unlocking dialog is not shown automatically every time somebody tries to dismiss the greeter
<mterry> Wellark, if no pins are locked, presumably the call will do nothing, so we can unconditionally call it on boot?
<Wellark> mterry: yes.
<mterry> Wellark, then yeah I think that dumb of an API is fine  :)
<om26er> whats the password for phablet ?
<pmcgowan> I believe there is none
<t1mp> om26er: it used to be phablet, but there is an email on ubuntu-phone mailing list from a month ago saying it will be changed to blank
<om26er> t1mp, thanks :-) so I just found since had set a passcode for lockscreen my password is that now.
<mterry> om26er, ah yes -- you're not the first person to not expect that.  I would have mentioned that in my email when making the switch, but I was so embedded in the work, it seemed "obvious" to me
<mterry> :)
<ogra_> mterry, we should probably add some info about that to the popup dialog ;)
<ogra_> or call it "systemwide passphrase" or so
<mterry> ogra_, hopefully most users aren't sudo-ing too often  :)
<ogra_> heh, true
<dpm> hi mterry, when you've got a minute, do you think you could reply to the last comment on bug 1347010? I think it's your area of expertise
<ubot5> bug 1347010 in Ubuntu Terminal App "require screenlock password (if set)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347010
<mterry> dpm, on it
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<mterry> ogra_, did we stop producing grouper images on system-image.u.c?
<mterry> oy we did
<mterry> :(
<ogra_> mterry, about a year ago
<ogra_> or 8 months or whatever ... quite a while already
<mterry> ogra_, hah, shows how long I've tried to use my grouper
<ogra_> heh
<jason___> Hello. I just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 7. But I cannot find Synaptic on the app store. I also don't know how to put it in landscape mode. Can someone please help me?
<jason___> The reason I install ubuntu on my nexus 7 is to be able to do c programming using GNU Emacs. Is that possible? Thank  you very much
<greyback> jason___: we do not have landscape mode working for nexus7 yet
<jason___> oh, is it possible for me to install the old Ubuntu version like 13.04? All I want is do C programming using Emacs for my statistics subject. I cannot find the Ubuntu Nexus 7 Desktop Installer as well. Thank you very much
<cwayne> mterry: just added the huge unity8 silo now its asking me for a password, is there a new default pass?
<mterry> cwayne, no
<jason___> Can I use this command to install older version like 13.04?    $ ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty --revision=299     But I dont't what the correct revision number is. 299 is the current one.
<mterry> cwayne, did you re-flash?  It'll keep the old password unless you use --wipe
<cwayne> mterry: i did a wipe, then added silo 001
<mterry> cwayne, what's the contents of /var/lib/extrausers/shadow?
<cwayne> phablet::16289:0:99999:7:::
<mterry> cwayne, ok so you have no password set as far as the system itself is concerned
<mterry> cwayne, let me test myself
<oSoMoN> Saviq, is it a known issue that the splash screen displays the app name untranslated?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yes, there's a bug for that
<Saviq> oSoMoN, bug #1350360
<ubot5> bug 1350360 in QtMir "App name in the splash screen needs to be localized" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350360
<oSoMoN> Saviq, ok, thanks
<cwayne> mardy: hi, any update on the desktop files not showing anything in system settings online accounts?
<mterry> cwayne, oh, did you get a scary message when upgrading about pam.d files?
<cwayne> mterry: yep
<mterry> cwayne, I assume you chose to override the changes, which blew up your PAM settings the way we like them
<cwayne> mterry: probably
<mterry> cwayne, I've got branches to avoid this problem in the future
<mterry> cwayne, but for now I can fix your stuff manually, give me a sec
<mterry> cwayne, in /etc/pam.d/common-auth, add the following line before any of the other lines:
<mterry> auth    [success=2 authinfo_unavail=ignore default=1] pam_extrausers.so nullok
<mterry> cwayne, and in common-password, the following line before any others:
<mterry> password        [success=2 default=ignore]      pam_extrausers.so minlen=4 sha512
<jgdxx> kenvandine, pushed fixes to reset branch https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1219793-reset/+merge/228954
<kenvandine> jgdxx, great, thx
<jgdxx> kenvandine, no, thank you. Wouldn't get anywhere without these reviews. :)
<kenvandine> :)
<nik90> sergiusens: Hi, did you have time to look at daniel's debian packaging branch?
<sergiusens> nik90: do you have the link again? I might have lost it
<sil2100> dholbach: hmm... do you know who I should ping regarding calendar-app development?
<sergiusens> nik90: just add me as reviewer I guess and I'll see it
<tedg> mardy, Is there a signal for when a new account is added?
<tedg> mardy, Specifically I want to know when a new U1 account is added.
<nik90> sergiusens: done
<mardy> tedg: hi! Which API? QML, Qt or glib?
<mardy> cwayne: no updates, I didn't work on that yet
<tedg> mardy, I'm not using the accounts right now, only libu1-auth. So I can use any of those if needed :-)
<tedg> mardy, That's a Qt lib so the Qt version is probably easier in that object though.
<sil2100> dholbach: hi! Do you have the power to publish packages to the store? We would need music-app updated, Mirv already uploaded the new version
<nik90> sil2100: mihir, kunal on #ubuntu-app-devel
<mardy> tedg: so, the classes which you need to use are Accounts::Manager (to get notified when accounts are created/deleted) and AccountService (to get notified when the account gets enabled/disabled)
<sil2100> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> yw
<tedg> mardy, Okay, cool. Thanks!
<sil2100> dholbach: pretty please with cherries on top ;)
<sergiusens> nik90: thanks
<jgdxx> elopio, hey, I've pushed fixes which addresses your comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim/+merge/229774 – thanks
<Mirv> dholbach: 1.3.558, that is
<tedg> mardy, What is the serviceType string for U1?
<mardy> tedg: let me check if I find it...
<dholbach> sil2100, Mirv: looking - just coming back from the dentist
<mhall119> nik90, renatu my Unity shell becomes unresponsive when an alarm is playing, is that a known bug?
<mardy> tedg: "ubuntuone" :-)
<nik90> mhall119: nope
<nik90> mhall119: image 157?
<sil2100> dholbach: thanks!
<mhall119> nik90: yeah
<tedg> mardy, Cool, thanks1
<tedg> thanks!
<mhall119> nik90: the welcome screen is responsive, but once I swipe that away nothing works, not even the launcher or top panel
<dholbach> sil2100, Mirv, balloons: music approved
<sil2100> dholbach: \o/
<nik90> mhall119: ah that's due to the snap notification
<nik90> mhall119: it takes away all input and forces the user to dismiss the snap notification first
<mhall119> nik90: do you know if there's a bug for it?
<nik90> mhall119: that's by design
<mhall119> nik90: but it lasts long after I dismiss the notification
<nik90> mhall119: hmm yeah that is a bug
<mhall119> nik90: what project should I file it against?
<nik90> mhall119: will have to reflash my phone to 157 to test it out.
<nik90> mhall119: report it against the clock app, let me try to confirm it and then investigate where the issue lies
<mhall119> nik90: well it was technically a calendar event
<mhall119> though if it's in the notification it can probably be caused by either
<nik90> mhall119: well the indicator-datetime is the one which triggers the actual notification and the snap decision. This is used by both clock and calendar.
<mhall119> ok, I'll file it there
<nik90> ok
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<nik90> np
<mhall119> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1354041 if you are able to reproduce
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354041 in Indicator Date and Time "Unity shell remains unresponsive after dismissing calendar event notification" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> jgdxx, mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gsettings-qt/version_dep/+merge/229953
<jgdxx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> i'll get that in a silo quickly :)
<alecu> balloons: so, were you able to get at the ubuntuone id from your qml app?
<balloons> alecu, I ended up spending the day on another bug and didn't get much further. I'll be at it again today, so :-)
<alecu> great, let me know how it went :-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, done, thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<Wellark> jdstrand: hi
<Wellark> just thinking of bug #1341548
<ubot5> bug 1341548 in Network Menu "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341548
<robotfuel> Saviq: mzanetti: ping I have this new crasher in unity8 that need triaging https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1354068 let me know if the upstart or syslog will help
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354068 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8:11:std::function:SlotWrapper:core::Signal:core::dbus::Signal:operator" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> jdstrand: I'm not familiar with out policy/permission system enough
<Wellark> but I would want to have the apps to declare different set of permission they want regarding the connectivity api
<mzanetti> robotfuel: hmm... weird one. seems to crash in the/a media player
<mzanetti> robotfuel: did you listen to some song in the dash preview?
<Wellark> jdstrand: something like connectivity.networkstatus, connectivity.radiocontrol etc.
<robotfuel> mzanetti: I am buried in crash files, so I didn't look. It was found by randomly clicking the ui, so that's possible.
<Wellark> so that it would not be just a general catch-all "connectivity"
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Wellark> jdstrand: how would that work?
<mzanetti> robotfuel: is this thomi's random input stuff?
<robotfuel> mzanetti: yes random input
<Wellark> also at some point I would love to see that the user can deny networking from an app entirely, but we are not there yet anyway
<mzanetti> ok... will try to find a way to reproduce... atm it looks like some hiccups in the media player backend - just judging from the stack trace
<mzanetti> jhodapp: do you perhaps have some input on that one? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/8c88c781c702b88274b020e223d66d63e2d34a33
<robotfuel> mzanetti: let me know if log files will help, I'll add it to the bug or start collecting it.
<mzanetti> robotfuel: hmm... yeah... if you have it around, please send over ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<robotfuel> mzanetti: ok I have that one.
<jhodapp> mzanetti, I had a thought about that, but am heading out to lunch...I'll ping you when I get back
<mzanetti> and if its a really new image, unity8-dash.log might be useful too
<mzanetti> jhodapp: sure, no worries. Enjoy your lunch
<bregma> so the latest unity-plugin-scopes breaks dependencies in the archive and forces the removal of unity8 on the desktop
<jdstrand> Wellark: we can mediate on bus, path, interface and method
<mterry> boiko, what's the best way to ask if there is any sim card in any of the modems from qml?
<jdstrand> Wellark: we have one connectivity policy group currently. it is for coarse grained connectivity information
<boiko> mterry: no way right now, I was discussing with salem_ about that, we need to change the connection status report in telepathy-ofono
<mterry> boiko, is there a bug tracking that yet/
<mterry> ?
<Wellark> jdstrand: so how would it look like if we had finegrained connectivity policies?
<jdstrand> Wellark: what would you want to make available?
<Wellark> jdstrand: well, for example radiocontrol is one of the simplest examples
<jdstrand> Wellark: what do you mean by radiocontrol?
<jdstrand> Wellark: turning it on and off?
<Wellark> wifi enable, bt enable, flightmode
<jdstrand> Wellark: we don't let apps do that currently. if we wanted to, the dbus service would need to have trust-store integration
<Wellark> so for an app to access networking status, it would have to define in it's manifest that it needs connectivity.networking_status, for an app to control devices radios it would need to define connectivity.radio_control etc
<jdstrand> Wellark: basically, apps in the app store have no review and are considered untrusted
<jdstrand> Wellark: we also (by design) don't have installation prompts
<Wellark> jdstrand: but we would still make the information available with parts of the system an app requires permissions for?
<Wellark> and in technical level at some point would it also be possible for the user to rip off certain permissions from an app?
<jdstrand> Wellark: as such, the exposed API must either be safe for everyone to use and not leak info the app shouldn't have. if it grants sensitive information or allows privileged actions, then there needs to be trust-store integration so the user is prompted when the app performs the access
<jdstrand> (the answer can be cached for later)
<jdstrand> Wellark: apps declare what policy groups they can use. right now, we have an empty 'connectivity' policy group that is defined as what apps can use to obtain coarse-grained network info
<Wellark> can that group be splitted up for more fine grained access?
<jdstrand> Wellark: we can add an additional policy group, sure. not sure what we would name it, but for this discussion, it can be connectivity.radio_control
<jdstrand> Wellark: if the api is well-designed, sure
<jdstrand> Wellark: I would suggest using a different path for coarse and radio_control
<Wellark> jdstrand: ok. for future in mind, then I think the current connectivity group should be renamed to connectivity.networking_status
<Wellark> jdstrand: sure
<Wellark> on the service side they would be separate paths
<jdstrand> Wellark: I can't really do that. it is long established as what to use for coarse grained network status
<jdstrand> we should just do 'connectivity' and 'network-control' or something
<jdstrand> I wouldn't worry about what we name it
<jdstrand> there is metadata for people to read as well as documentation to explain what it does
<robotfuel> mzanetti: the unity8 and unity8-dash logs are attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1354068
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354068 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8:11:std::function:SlotWrapper:core::Signal:core::dbus::Signal:operator" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> Wellark: fyi, if you want to know more, I suggest looking at: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<Wellark> well, if the connectivity group is currently empty, then renaming it should not be a problem. or if you are worried about existing apps already requiring "connectivity" group (which does nothing as it's empty) then we can leave the connectivity group as empty and mark it as deprecated and update the documents to tell people to define connectivity.networking_status
<jdstrand> Wellark: (it might help to know that typical users don't see or care about the name of the policy group)
<Wellark> sure, but developers do
<jdstrand> Wellark: it is documented for more than a year what it does
<jdstrand> Wellark: why the hang up on the name?
<Wellark> because it gives consistency in the future when we expand the connectivity service
<jdstrand> Wellark: I want to provide consistency too. we can just do like with content_exchange or music_files. ie, we do connectivity and connectivity_control like we have content_exchange and content_exchange_source or music_files and music_files_read
<jdstrand> anyway, this is a very minor point
<jdstrand> the name of the policy group doesn't really have anything to do with the name of the service
<jdstrand> or rather, it doesn't have to
<jdstrand> it is just something so people have some idea what it does
<Wellark> ok, so the existing policy groups use "_" instead of "." to as a namespace delimiter
<Wellark> jdstrand: what is the difference between current connectivity and networking ?
<jdstrand> right, that too is minor. mostly I just want to use what we've documented for status, and then add a new one for radio control
<jdstrand> Wellark: networking gives you access to networking
<jdstrand> without it, you can't get online
<Wellark> right. ok. I found the descriptions also
<jdstrand> maybe it would make sense to add radiocontrol to networking to not add a new policy group
<jdstrand> Wellark: are you planning on implementing this radiocontrol API for RTM?
<Wellark> actually looking at existing documentation
<mzanetti> robotfuel: thanks
<jdstrand> Wellark: oh, actually, connectivity is not currently blank
<Wellark> jdstrand: so, this is just my initial throught and you can ignore it if you want:
<Wellark> jdstrand: way I would feel most comfortable would be that we have (at some point) the following groups
<Wellark> connectivity_networking
<jdstrand> it has some accesses in there, just not everything that the existing (non-libconnectivity) libs try to use
<Wellark> connetivity_networking_status
<Wellark> connectivity_bluetooth
<Wellark> connectivity_nfc
<Wellark> that way they are all consistent
<Wellark> and grouped under connectivity topic
<mzanetti> robotfuel: hey, do you know if there's any local music on that test device?
<Wellark> as in the future when our platform API's expand we are going to have a lot more policy groups
<robotfuel> mzanetti: there is none
<jdstrand> Wellark: well, there is a balance. we actually don't want a lot of policy groups and complexity. mdeslaur, sbeattie and I designed what we have for simplicity. if you want to redesign it, then this should be taken to a list
<mzanetti> robotfuel: a video showing where it started to play music from would be awesome now :)
<Wellark> jdstrand: no, I do not want imply that we need a redesign
<robotfuel> mzanetti: sometimes I hear grooveshark play
<mzanetti> robotfuel: right... /me is located in germany
<mzanetti> => no grooveshark
<mzanetti> robotfuel: mind trying this: Find some grooveshark song, start playing in the preview, then click on "Open in media player"
<mzanetti> must be a combination of already playing some music in unity8 and launching the media player
<Wellark> jdstrand: just that for the network_status I would want the policy to be named to more accurately match what it allows you to do. connectivity is a broad topic
<Wellark> and if we now reserve the "top-level" 'connectivity' group for just a simple networking status information then it would be highly inconsistent if we then later add some more fine grained connectivity_ groups
<Wellark> or not highly
<jdstrand> Wellark: this was all discussing over a year ago on the phablet list and it was agreed to. I appreciate what you are saying, however only developers see these policy groups and the SDK shows what they do and the documentation describes them
<jdstrand> discussed*
<robotfuel> mzanetti: it will be 20 minutes, I have to flash my manual testing phone with today's image.
<mdeslaur> Wellark: the name are irrelevant, we can name them whatever...the descriptions can be changed though
<jdstrand> well, it is somewhat irrelevant
<mdeslaur> If they are already in the policy, that means apps can use them, so it's too late to change
<jdstrand> we have connectivity and networking already, and people are using them
<mdeslaur> then it's too late
<jdstrand> right
<Wellark> connectivity does not work
<jdstrand> sure it does
<jdstrand> WordNet: "the property of being connected or the degree to which something has connections"
<jdstrand> that is what it does
<Wellark> I mean the current policy does not work. even though apps are using it they can't get the connectivity information
<jdstrand> well, yes, that is where you come in
<Wellark> which is what I'm fixing.
<jdstrand> :)
<Wellark> indeed. :)
<jdstrand> we can add whatever policy from your connectivity service to any policy group, it doesn't matter
<jdstrand> ie, it might make sense to add connectivity service DBus API to the networking policy group in the future. that's fine
<Wellark> so in that light, any apps already "using" the connetivity policy group don't actually get the information. so deprecating it in favor of connectivity_networking_status would not be a problem. but sure. it's not a life-or-death situation right now
<jdstrand> and in case it was missed in backscroll-- connectivity does actually, today, provide policy for determining some sort of network status. it is just incomplete because the Qt/QML APIs need to much
<jdstrand> I was wrong when I said it was blank
<Wellark> jdstrand: oh, one more thing, is it possible for a policy group to state it depends on some other policy groups?
<jdstrand> Wellark: no
<Wellark> ok.
<jdstrand> the hope I always had was that the SDK would notice the APIs used and add them for the developer. for now, there is online documention and meta-information in the SDK
 * mhall119 is starting to hate the harp noise
<popey> mhall119: just starting!
<mhall119> popey: I'd had it muted before
<Saviq> robotfuel, this looks very much like a media hub crash
<robotfuel> Saviq: mzanetti was saying the same thing. I tried using grooveshark to get it to crash, but I couldn't reproduce.
<Saviq> robotfuel, and both look almost the same indeed, do you have steps to reproduce?
<popey> mhall119: ahhh!
<robotfuel> Saviq: no it's a random gesture and click test that found the errors.
<Saviq> robotfuel, they're retraced pretty well, so maybe we'll be able to dig something out
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we play music/sounds somewhere in unity8 (NOT unity8-dash)?
<Saviq> mzanetti, notifications
<mzanetti> Saviq: the crash is in /usr/bin/unity8, leads to the media player backend
<mzanetti> Saviq: the logs say that last thing happening is opening the Music player app
<Saviq> mzanetti, we also have a hud volumepeak detector, but doubt it's related
<dobey> is it possible to connect a serial device via bluetooth on the phone yet? or are only audio profiles supported at the moment?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: can you ask verterok to join here?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: sure
<Chipaca> sergiusens: but he's gone to the car shop
<sergiusens> Chipaca: ah, ok, I'll be here for a couple more hours
<sergiusens> Chipaca: just can't join the internal servers ;-)
<sergiusens> and using webchat :-/
<dobey> sergiusens: he's in other channels on freenode, so just /query him or something :)
<sergiusens> dobey: right :-)
<sergiusens> he should still be here :-)
<dobey> sure. just saying. i'm only on here because i'm waiting for the sdk to build a "kit" since it's forcing me to do that now, and i was curious about bluetooth serial device support
<dobey> and thw weather sucks
<MattMa> hello, yesterday I insalled touch on my nexus4 from devel channel.Today I entered with adb (activated ssh) and run the stuf I am used on my ubuntu  desktop (apt-get update and dist-upgrade), after huge ubdates I am asked on the gui of the phone to enter a password (not the sim unlock). I have tried pphable, ubunut password, no password, but nothing works
<Fishscene> was "pphable" a typo? If not, try "phablet"
<matv1> MattMa phablet should work
<MattMa> yes was only a typo
<matv1> MattMa mind that a quirk in the OSK means that even in terminal, the first letter will be uppercase. Does that help?
<matv1> (when ofcourse the password needs all lowercase characters)
<MattMa> no I am sure that i used only lower case
<matv1> ok
<MattMa> I checked it by waiting a moment until the letter apears when pressing it, and I have also tried Phablet...nothing works
<MattMa> I (thinkt I have mounted the filesystem with write access can this cause the problem?
<balloons> barry, it seems attempting to remove any python3 package on the phone causes an apt error. Unmet dependencies, python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat : Depends: python3-aptdaemon (= 1.1.1+bzr973-1ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<balloons> any thoughts? the apt index is up to date
<barry> balloons: weird, i haven't seen that, though admittedly i haven't tried to remove any such packages
<balloons> what is the .pkcompat? never seen that before
<barry> it's a transitional package.  i don't even know why that's installed or trying to be installed on the phone
<matv1> MattMa are you sure about your release version? latest channel devel release is 157. There have been changes concerning developer mode (both adb and ssh being dissabled by default, I believe, and activated only after a pwd change) but they haven't made it to devel
<MattMa> ho can I look form my r?
<balloons> barry, thanks.. I'll take it to the list
<MattMa> I think it was (yesterday) r157
<matv1> MattMa System Settings ->  About this phone
<MattMa> i can not enter there now...
<MattMa> only adb
<MattMa> uname -a Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-5-mako #32-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 16 10:39:52 UTC 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<verterok> sergiusens: hi!, was pickingup the car from the shop...whatsup?
<barry> balloons: cool.  i think mvo may be the most help here, but it's past his eod
<MattMa> I did not enter any pw (exept for ubuntu one, and this does not work eighter)
<sergiusens> verterok: discuss the account-polld stuff
<sergiusens> verterok: wasn't clear to me if you were going to do the c stuff or I was though
<verterok> sergiusens: no idea what the stuff nor c stuff are :)
<sergiusens> verterok: about the standup today wrt to implementing the "account created" watch
<sergiusens> verterok: and pushing that as a notification
<verterok> sergiusens: right, no idea what that implies. can we do a hangout?
<sergiusens> verterok: we can try
 * sergiusens grabs headsets
<MattMa> sorry ubuntu-one is ok but the password is not the one requested here. It looks like a phone unlock pw with title 'Hello' and in the window where to enter the pw is sais: Please enter a password (translated from german 'Bitte geben Sie Password ein')
<robotfuel> Saviq: mzanetti, I have another bug to triage for someone on the unity8 team to triage this one is not a crash https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1354182
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354182 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "apps page doesn't redraw after selecting ubuntu icon on launcher" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> MattMa can you run adb shell system-image-cli -i
<matv1> and confirm you are on r157 ?
<MattMa> matv1: yes:  adb shell system-image-cli -i current build number: 157 device name: mako channel: devel alias: ubuntu-touch/utopic last update: 2014-08-06 22:29:19 version version: 157 version ubuntu: 20140729.2 version device: 20140728.1
<matv1> ok sorry in that case i am not sure what you are seeing. Maybe your best bet is to reflash?
<matv1> Or else someone else may jump in :)
<MattMa> ok thank you! I was thinking in a reflash I try another bit tomorrow and if it does not work i reflash! Thank very much!!!
<matv1> MattMa np
<anpok> just updated to 177
<anpok> on first boot (nexus4) it claimed sim was not present
<anpok> .. rebooted again and it worked..
<anpok> is there a better way to resolv this? Logs I should look at? services to restart - or debug?
<matv1> the Music app crashing is a known issue?
<ahayzen> matv1, hey, what are u running it on?
<matv1> mako channel devel
<ahayzen> matv1, hmm did u get an update recently?
<matv1> i just updated the app today yes
<ahayzen> matv1, ah damn that update was only supposed to go to devel-proposed :(
<matv1> ah!
<ahayzen> matv1, it requires the latest mediascanner2 so will explode on devel
<matv1> i see
<ahayzen> balloons, we were told that -dev-3 apps would not appear as updates to devel as it is on -dev-2 at the moment? appears this is not happening ^^
<balloons> ahayzen, ?
<ahayzen> balloons, well the latest music-app won't run on older ms2 so it has broken in devel
<balloons> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3 and ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 are the current framework
<ahayzen> balloons, when i was talking with dpm we thought that because we had bumped to dev-3... so the app would only appear as an update to devel-proposed and not devel
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh you mean there was a store update to music that broke devel, gotit
<ahayzen> balloons, yep ... music-app requires latest mediascanner2
<balloons> ahayzen, well that's obviously not true.. but I was going to say I don't believe any 14.10* would be limited by the minor version
<balloons> it's a little weird on devel for this reason
<balloons> in theory, they store shouldn't push apps that would break
<ahayzen> balloons, matv1, is a bit of a chicken and egg ... we need latest mediascanner2 to land for us to work...but to pass CI we need latest mediascanner
<balloons> yep.. I think it's really just a function of running in devel
<balloons> and you did need to push in order to keep CI going, so I think the decision made sense no matter what
<ahayzen> balloons, this is from the meeting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7983532/
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah tricky :/
<balloons> ahayzen, well.. heh
<balloons> I guess we should ask beuno then
<ahayzen> balloons, i was just surprised because we were 'told' it would be fine
<balloons> are we sure devel is currently -dev2 though?
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm maybe not
<Velo_> Hello! I have a quick question about installing ubuntu touch
<balloons> tricky tricky
<ahayzen> balloons, ah well bring on promoted image tomorrow :)
<balloons> there you go
<ahayzen> matv1, basically just wait for the next image and then music-app will start working again, sorry for breaking it
<Velo_> I am looking at installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 7, as a dual boot, next to cyanogenmod, is that possible?
<Velo_> Nexus 7 Flo, 32Gb
<matv1> ahayzen yes i understand. No problem hope we get a landing tomorow then :)
<matv1> or rather a promo
<ahayzen> matv1, hopefully :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-08
<Laney> Chipaca: I can't re-re-review really, traveling back from China today - could you ask someone else to? The leak is real afaics and you could olve it imediately by delete in the destructor. I also think that should be initialised in the initialisation list.
<Laney> Feel free to ignore the second thread if you want.
<Guest83499> ubuntu touch
<Guest83499> indians have cheap rated akash tablet
<Guest83499> it is way to enter ubuntu touch  to indian schools
<bzoltan> ogra_: is this addition scheduled? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_settings/+merge/229602
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> which component provides the lock screen's "No data sources availble" string?
<pitti> dpm: ^ perhaps you happen to know
<ogra_> pitti, not 100% sure but i think thats accountservice
<dpm> pitti, I don't know, but I saw a translator getting confused by that message (I've never seen it myself)
<dpm> pitti, or perhaps libusermetrics?
<pitti> dpm: err, it's the standard message in the lock screen
<ogra_> pitti, mterry can give you a definite answer
<ogra_> pitti, that shouldnt be ... then something is broken for you
<pitti> ogra_: I think have about four different things which are called like "accounts service" :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<dpm> pitti, on the lock (welcome?) screen I see only my stats, no "No data sources available"
<pitti> ogra_: you mean you see that string in German?
<ogra_> for some of the info it is german
<ogra_> depends on the app that sends it
<pitti> well, I don't have any stats, this is a freshly wiped phone
<ogra_> if you see the fallback string there is surely something wrong
<pitti> ogra_: what shoudl I see instead?
<ogra_> "no text messages recieverd today" would be one ...
<ogra_> or "$n songs played today"
<pitti> it's not in unity8 nor accountsservice
<pitti> ogra_: "Nischt los heute!" ?
<ogra_> if you double tap the text it should move on to the next store
<ogra_> the strings i get from camera and music app are properly translated ... the ones from messaging app arent yet
<pitti> ogra_: well, on a freshly installed phone there's zero data from all of them
<ogra_> pitti, "Sharing dynamic informations between the user session and the greeter" on the ML should have the answer
<ogra_> somewhere buried in the thread
<ogra_> pitti, then they should still tell you that :)
<pitti> dpm: could you add indicator-transfer to http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/de ?
<pitti> dpm: ah, nevermind -- https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-transfer/trunk doesn't exist, and the branch shows it's not i18n'ed
<dpm> pitti, I can't, it's not set up for translations
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-transfer/+bug/1348825
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348825 in Ubuntu Translations "Transfer indicator needs internationalization" [High,Triaged]
<pitti> dpm: sorry for the noise
<dpm> pitti, np at all. Here's a list of known i18n issues, if that helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bugs?field.tag=touch
<pitti> dpm: ah thanks; I added my recent one (#1354325)
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<ogra_> bzoltan, there are more seed changes that piled up ... i'll look after traincon-0 is over
<bzoltan> ogra_: OK, thanks
<oSoMoN> does anyone know how memory is managed when an app is quit? I’m seeing neither Component.onDestruction nor Qt.application.aboutToQuit being called, not even destructors of custom C++ components…
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i think it just sends SIGKILL
<oSoMoN> ogra_, actually, even sending sigquit to the app doesn’t seem to emit those signals or call the dtors, that’s suspicious isn’t it?
<oSoMoN> that is, it works fine on desktop, but not on a device
<ogra_> dunno, would it normally process all that by default when an external kill signal comes in ?
<ogra_> ricmm, ^^^
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ah indeed, it doesn’t do that even on desktop when getting a kill signal, my bad
<oSoMoN> that’s unfortunate as I have no way of knowing when my app is going to be quit
<oSoMoN> it also means that cleanup handlers in every layer of the code are never called…
<dpm> ogra_, would you happen to know from which project the Shutdown/Restart dialog when you long-press the on/off button comes from? I'm trying to figure out where to report a bug at
<pitti> ogra_: hm, I sent a SMS now, "1 text messages sent today" -> still not translated; does that work for you?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> well, as i said, messaging-app isnt translated here either
<ogra_> music and camera send proper german strings
<Chipaca> pitti: hiya. got a minute or five?
<pitti> ogra_: you mean it appears in German to you? I'm currently digging through messaging-app, seems the pot is again out of date or so (I just completed the translations in LP, but the strings that I saw weren't there)
<pitti> Chipaca: what's up?
<Chipaca> pitti: dunno if you remember the system settings branch I asked you about, wrt translations
<ogra_> pitti, right, photos and messages have german strings here
<Chipaca> pitti: I don't know how the translated strings are extracted, in that building the package doesn't result in new extracted strings
<Chipaca> pitti: was trying to figure that out, and dpm referred me to you
<pitti> Chipaca: I don't remember, I'm afraid
<Chipaca> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper/+merge/229571
<Chipaca> clearly the strings are extracted by something, but I don't know what. There are commits by "launchpad automatic translation update" with those changes, but I don't know how to test nor trigger that.
<jibel> dpm, I think it's unity8
<pitti> Chipaca: "LP automatic translation update" happens by LP itself, if you configure it that new/changed translations shoudl be auto-committed to trunk
<pitti> Chipaca: apparently that's on for our touch projects; but this of course relies on an always up to date PO template (.pot)
<Chipaca> pitti: updated in the branch, or in the package?
<pitti> Chipaca: in the branch
<Chipaca> ok, so presumably there's a make target or something i need to run to update that
<Chipaca> will dig
<Chipaca> pitti: thanks
<pitti> Chipaca: just discussing that with Saviq in #ubuntu-devel
<Chipaca> mardy: ping. Could you do a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper/+merge/229571 at some point? Laney gave it a first pass, but then was unable to continue
<pitti> Chipaca: in the last branch I touched, it was "cd obj-*/po; make pot"
<pitti> Chipaca: but I hope that there's a simpler way
<Chipaca> pitti: :) ok
<Chipaca> mardy: also if you could illuminate me wrt how to update the pot, I believe I put everything in place for it to Just Work but need test (and do it)
<mardy> Chipaca: AFAIK, you don't need to update the pot
<Chipaca> mardy: on the one hand, tell me more about this black magic :)  on the other, i'd like to at least test the pot updating since I added to the mechanism that should do so
<Chipaca> because it didn't get strings from python files and now it does (in my branch)
<mardy> Chipaca: I'm afraid I can't help you much. But IIRC it was "make pot"
<mardy> Chipaca: but don't submit the result
<ricmm> ogra_:
<ricmm> oSoMoN: so we've been over this a couple of times, apps need to put themselves in a "ready to die unknowingly" state as soon as they as suspended
<oSoMoN> ricmm, got it, but that doesn’t apply to manually quitting an app from the dash
<ricmm> right, about that one, there is a plan to resume then for when that signal is issued
<ricmm> its just been low on the list
<ricmm> oSoMoN: but it can be done :) whats the instant benefit of it right now?
<oSoMoN> ricmm, but that’s ok, I found an approach that will ensure my app doesn’t need to be aware of when it’s quit
<ricmm> great, but as I said, for manual quitting we could do the resume, because its a user action
<ricmm> but for low memory cleanup we cant
<oSoMoN> right
<ricmm> oSoMoN: is this for the browser?
<oSoMoN> ricmm, yes
<ricmm> did you guys ever start using things like the state saver and so on for the open tabs?
<oSoMoN> ricmm, I’m implementing that right now, but not using the state saver because we also want to preserve sessions across reboots
<oSoMoN> ricmm, so I’m saving the session persisently under ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/, and I was trying to use a lock file to ensure that two instances of the app wouldn’t override each other’s sessions when run on desktop (doesn’t apply on touch where only one single instance is allowed to run anyway)
<ricmm> why do we want to preserve sessions across rebots?
<oSoMoN> ricmm, because you don’t want to loose all your open tabs if you reboot your device
<oSoMoN> ricmm, that’s how other browsers do it too
<ricmm> well, up to you, I think there was design that said all apps should cycle their caches on reboot
<tvoss> oSoMoN, why not use an sqlite database? should take care of the locking automagically
<ricmm> but to be fair... I dont mind
<ricmm> although one thing is true
<ricmm> I have about 70 tabs on my android
<ricmm> 65 of which I havent used in months
<ricmm> lol
<pitti> dpm: how much effort is it for you to refresh http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/de?
<oSoMoN> ricmm, heh :) that’s a different issue though, tabs management can be a time-consuming task
<ricmm> its horrible
<ricmm> I'm always waiting for the day when the phone needs an update, they do get cycled then
<ricmm> heh
<Chipaca> mardy: right! got it. you "make pot" in the *build* dir, and it updates the pot in the *source* dir
<Chipaca> mardy: and it works :)
<Chipaca> mardy: so what do i do now?
<mardy> Chipaca: nothing, don't update the file :-)
<Chipaca> mardy: i mean to advance the landing of this branch
<oSoMoN> tvoss, can I lock a sqlite db for writing during the entire lifetime of an instance of the app?
<tvoss> oSoMoN, yup, http://www.sqlite.org/lockingv3.html
<oSoMoN> interesting
<oSoMoN> I’d need an exclusive lock on the db for the entire duration of the app’s run
<dpm> pitti, it just takes me a minute, so no effort, but unfortunately I'm dependant on the daily LP autocommits. So as there is no LP translations API I cannot query the stats from LP, so every day I do a bzr pull of each project listed to get the stats directly from the po files. So even if I refresh the stats now, as we're past the time exports have been committed, the stats will be the same
<pitti> dpm: ah, ok; I thought this was the stats on LP
<pitti> dpm: I translated a good chunk now, I'll see in a week when I'm back from holiday :)
<dpm> I'd love it to be live stats, but I can't unless I do screen-scraping, which is not something I'm actually considering :)
<dpm> sure, or tomorrow if you still happen to be online
<pitti> dpm: no, I won't
<dpm> pitti, ok, so if we don't happen to talk again before you go, I hope you have a nice holiday :)
<pitti> dpm: thanks!
<mgreg> with ubuntu touch is it possible to run android apk apps?
<ogra_> mgreg, no
<mgreg> just native android apps then
<tsdgeos> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/indicator-network/update_pot/+merge/230081
<tsdgeos> renatu: what happened to your o?
<tsdgeos> renatu: anyway, are you the guy i ask about phone-app?
<tsdgeos> or is that boiko?
<tsdgeos> hmmm isn't it a bit weird that the browser doesn't let me download a file?
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: ↑
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, download should work, there are a few caveats though, can you elaborate on what you’re trying to do, and what’s happening?
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: so basically i click a link to a .tar.xz file
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: i get a "i don't know how to open this" and a cancel button
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, yeah, known issue, there’s no app to handle the content so it won’t let you download it
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: that's bad :D
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, I suppose we could make the file manager app able to handle all types of content by default, which would solve the issue
<tsdgeos> what if i then want to transfer this file to my computer
<tsdgeos> since my wifi driver broke and the phone is the only thing i can use to download stuff
<tsdgeos> been there :D
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, with the ubuntu security model, an app has to own the file, so there must be at least one handler registered for it
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, use the terminal app and wget :)
<tsdgeos> yeahhhh
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: shall i file a bug about it?
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, please do, I’m not sure how it will be addressed yet, but that’s an issue for sure
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: there's also an issue with the browser, doesn't seem to update the address bar until it actually starts loading the page
<tsdgeos> which is a bit confusing
<tsdgeos> i.e. i'm in start.ubuntu.com, click on the address bar, write google.com, press enter, address bar text goes back to start.ubuntu.com and not until google.com starts loading it updates
<tsdgeos> is this known? want a bug too?
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, I’ve seen that too, that’s a valid issue, bug report welcome!
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: which project is it? sorry :D
<nik90> Laney: ping (concerning ringtones and alarm sounds import using content-hub from music-app in system-settings)
<davmor2> Kaleo: so location on the camera should it actaully show position info somewhere?
<davmor2> Kaleo: in the snapped image
<Kaleo> davmor2, it's saved in the metadata of the pic, is all
<tsdgeos> renatu: also any idea who creates the "Message from" notification?
<davmor2> Kaleo: or not http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-desktop/location.png
<Kaleo> davmor2, I don't remember if nautilus or eog would show you that specific metadata
<davmor2> Kaleo: admittedly that was without the fix so it might be that it never got a location as it wasn't allowed to connect to the location service
<Kaleo> davmor2, but in any case you are probably hitting the "no GPS info" available
<Kaleo> davmor2, no no, it used to work fine
<Kaleo> davmor2, just the GPS lock is 10-20 minutes
<davmor2> Kaleo: I was using gps at the time in here maps to test that it tracked me correctly
<Kaleo> davmor2, ok so try reading the metadata differently:
<Kaleo> getting the cmd for you
<Kaleo> davmor2, exiv2 pr -p a Pictures/chocolat.png
<Kaleo> grep on GPS
<freundTech> I got a question: I'm interested in porting Ubuntu-Touch for Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360. I already read the porting guide, but my problem is, that there is no CM 10.1 for the Galaxy Y. There are no official CM build and the latest inofficial version is CM 9.2 (Some librarys are outdated and closed source, so newer versions are not possible). Is it still possible to port Ubuntu-Touch?
<davmor2> Kaleo: Exif.Image.GPSTag                            Long        1  390
<Kaleo> davmor2, as in that's the only line?
<davmor2> Kaleo: yeap
<Kaleo> davmor2, so, you enabled location in the settings?
<Kaleo> davmor2, and is it really allowed to the location service?
<Kaleo> davmor2, (I know it was working 2 weeks ago, 3 independent people confirmed it)
<davmor2> Kaleo: this was yesterday, that's what I'm saying I don't know if the camera could talk to location service.  I was just curious to know if it should and what I should see
<Kaleo> davmor2, right
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, sorry, just saw your question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+filebug
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: yeah found it laready, no worries
<derek-g> cmon guys. release ubuntu phone already.
<popey> happy birthday tvoss
<tvoss> popey, thank you :)
<tsdgeos> anyone knows where the 7digital scope lives? is that server side?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is the code public? how does one translate it?
<tsdgeos> Wellark: i'm disabling the wifi but it stays connected
<tsdgeos> Wellark: any idea what is wrong and do you want me to do something to debug it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rest-scopes pls check with facundobatista or davidcalle
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: oki, after lunch
<kissiel> Hi guys! Do I understand correctly, that Devel flavour of emulator reflects what will be in RTM image?
<lool> right now, we're all tracking devel/utopic; in some time, the archive will be branched for RTM but that will be announced
<lool> kissiel: for now, devel is the base of what will be in RTM
<kissiel> lool, so if I want to have look and feel of what will become RTM i should stick with devel?
<lool> for now, yes
<kissiel> lool, allright, thanks
<lool> if you're sub-ed to ubuntu-phone@, you should see an announcement when RTM archive is branched
<kissiel> lool, ok, ty
<Chipaca> how do i request a wakelock? (where can i read about that?)
<Chipaca> rsalveti: is that ^ a question for you?
<ogra_> i dont think your app can, only a truted helper will
<Chipaca> rsalveti: (btw: hi. Also btw: news about sound profiles?)
<ogra_> *trusted
<rsalveti> Chipaca: sorry, not yet, will ping you soon
<rsalveti> Chipaca: only system services can request a wakelock
<rsalveti> via powerd
<Chipaca> I thought push notifications counted as a system service
<Chipaca> a trusted one at that
<rsalveti> Chipaca: can you explain what you're trying to implement?
<Chipaca> rsalveti: waking the device from deep sleep to check notifications
<tvoss> Chipaca, is that for push or for poll?
<rsalveti> Chipaca: right, that needs to be a hwalarm (platform-api) and then a suspend blocker once the device is up
<rsalveti> tvoss: poll
<rsalveti> push can't wake up the device unless via sms or phone calls
<Chipaca> rsalveti: yes, got platform api, am looking around for the suspend blocker
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> rsalveti: this is for push
<rsalveti> but a push that is actually a poll, right?
<tvoss> Chipaca, why would push need to wake the device?
<Chipaca> tvoss: to check for notifications?
<rsalveti> your process is waking up the device to check for something, so that's more of a poll :-)
<Chipaca> rsalveti: well, yes, it needs to poll until we implement waking via special sms'es
<Chipaca> rsalveti: yes. The service that polls is called push notifications.
<Chipaca> we'd need to implement poll even if we had waking via special sms'es, anyway, because those don't always go through
<Chipaca> tvoss: rsalveti: push will poke polld for it to go check its things also, btw
<tvoss> Chipaca, what is the wakeup frequency we are talking about here?
<Chipaca> tvoss: configurable. 15 minutes? 5?
<tvoss> Chipaca, well, the less frequent the better
<rsalveti> right
<Chipaca> agreed, to a point
<tvoss> Chipaca, what is the duration of staying awake?
<Chipaca> i'd argue that polling once an hour is pretty useless :)
<Chipaca> tvoss: again configurable; i'd say ~a minute worst case?
<Chipaca> worst case == the network takes a long time to come up, and is then slow
<rsalveti> Chipaca: so I'd assume you first need to wake up the device, and keep the cpu on until the check for notifications is done
<rsalveti> Chipaca: then you'd also want to present that to the user, and how would that happen?
<rsalveti> Chipaca: waking up the screen for the timeout period or just enabling the led notification?
<rsalveti> vibrating and such
<rsalveti> Chipaca: to keep the cpu on (not screen), you need to request a system state from powerd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/powerd
<Chipaca> rsalveti: yes, the loop AIUI right now would be: set alarm for N mins in the future. Block waiting for it (in a goroutine). Once fired, grab wakelock, wait for network, poke polld, check notifications, wait for polld ack, wait for notifications to be presented, release wakelock
<rsalveti> and release when done
<rsalveti> Chipaca: so I'd assume you need to turn the screen on when presenting the notifications
<Chipaca> rsalveti: notifications would just vibrate, go to the messaging menu etc; if the screen is off you won't see bubbles
<rsalveti> that would need to happen via the system-compositor api
<Chipaca> no, no screen on
<rsalveti> oh, perfect then
<Chipaca> is there a way to answer "did the device go to deep sleep"?
<Chipaca> or do i use heuristics?
<Chipaca> man, i wish i had a device that actually deep slept :-(
<rsalveti> Chipaca: have a flo?
<rsalveti> Chipaca: otherwise with a mako, remove your sim
<Chipaca> rsalveti: mako
 * Chipaca throws the sim out the window
<rsalveti> Chipaca: no easy way atm
<rsalveti> Chipaca: the kernel knows that
<rsalveti> so the way to check now is running dmesg after resuming and checking the kernel log
<Chipaca> rsalveti: I think i'll just check whether the connection dropped
<Chipaca> should be good enough
<rsalveti> Chipaca: also remove the usb cable
<rsalveti> right
<mhall119> popey: davmor2: you guys re-flash regularly, is the SoundCloud scope one of the default installed ones?
<ogra_> it isnt on 178
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<ogra_> mhall119, and serching for soundcloud in the store doesnt reveal a scope either
<ogra_> tvoss, oh ... on a sidenote ...
<ogra_> tvoss, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!
<mhall119> oh, happy birthday tvoss
<mhall119> hmm, online music and online videos scopes are gone now?
<tsdgeos> is there any workaround for the gallery crashing
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> i need to test mms sending
<tsdgeos> which needs me to pick up something from the gallery
<mhall119> tsdgeos: what image?
<tsdgeos> mhall119: latest
<rsalveti> tvoss: happy birthday!
<mhall119> devel-proposed?
<tsdgeos> yes
<mhall119> is there a bug for the gallery crashing?
<pmcgowan> tsdgeos, there is a branch on the bug
<tsdgeos> someone told me it was known
 * mhall119 doesn't actually have a workaround for you, sorry
<tsdgeos> pmcgowan: do you have the bug# at hand?
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1351289
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1351289 not found
<pmcgowan> hoping for real fix from kdub
<tsdgeos> tx
<kdub> pmcgowan, its kinda smelling like a hybris or driver problem, not sure what to suggest next
<pmcgowan> kdub, ok not sure either
<tvoss> rsalveti, thank you :)
<tsdgeos> is it me or clicking the "new" icon in the calendar all doesn't seem to do anything?
<popey> tsdgeos: wfm
<tsdgeos> popey: not the hamburger -> new
<tsdgeos> but the new that is directly besides the hambuger
<popey> thats not new
<popey> thats "go to today"
<popey> so if you're on today, yeah, it won't do anything
<ogra_> now i'm hungry
<tsdgeos> popey: lol, is it?
<tsdgeos> ok, then we need tooltips ;)
<nik90> tsdgeos, popey: no the icon needs to be changed. I had the same issue before as well
<popey> eh?
<popey> i see a box with a tick in it
<popey> new is a box with a +
<popey> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/camera-app/trunk/+pots/camera-app/en_GB/19/+translate what do you propose?
<dpm> popey, "Rubbish bin"
<popey> haha
<dpm> sorry, couldn't resist
<dpm> popey, I'd send another translation suggestion
<popey> to revert it back?
<dpm> I'd translate it as the original to be consistent with the rest of the apps
<popey> k
<popey> done
<nik90> popey: true but a calendar icon with a tick inside doesn't really say "Today".. I don't have ideas on how to fix it, but it is a bit confusing icon IMO
<popey> well indeed
<rsalveti> kdub: is that happening on every device?
<rsalveti> because the tls slots should be the same for all of them
<kdub> rsalveti, its apparently krillin only
<kdub> but, I'm just going from the bug comments
<rsalveti> afaik bad context was a quite common warning
<kdub> it might be, but its raising SIGILL on a eglMakeCurrent, so this one seems like a warning related to the real cause
<rsalveti> oh, yeah
<Randy_O> Hi everyone, anyone with CMake experience? I've got everything set to compile and build, but when I run the main.qml file, it tells me that my plugin module is not installed. Any ideas how to point it to the right place?
<rsalveti> interesting that I'm getting a crash and no BAD_CONTEXT
<kdub> maybe there's a missing hybris hook?
<olli> Saviq, ricmm suggests to bump https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1338430 to critical in order to gain better UX, are you OK with putting that on your list?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1338430 in Unity 8 "Slow loading/showing of images in the dash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> kdub: could be as well, but interesting that the workaround is not related with that
<olli> pmcgowan, ^
<Saviq> olli, it kind of is on our list
<pmcgowan> olli, yeah I think we need to
<Saviq> olli, at least improving it in some ways
<Saviq> olli, done
<olli> Saviq, thx!
<pmcgowan> kdub, rsalveti you guys have thoughts on that gallery issue?
<nik90> sergiusens: hi, dholbach came quite close to fixing the debian packaging along with your cmake fixes. We have still have a bit more to do since it doesn't seem to run on the device using the generated click package. It just shows a failed event without so much saying why it doesn't run
<sergiusens> nik90: ok, I'll check that now that I'm home
<nik90> sergiusens: sweet.thnx
<mpt> Ohhh … I can set a passcode, turn on Developer Mode, then get rid of the passcode
<mpt> That probably isn’t a good idea
<ogra_> mpt, the backend isnt replaced yet
<mpt> ogra_, what does that mean?
<ogra_> mpt, adbd will not start if no password is set, it checks that explicitly
<ogra_> the UI will pick that up once these bits have been replaced underneath
<ogra_> (read: this is not final yet)
<ogra_> the actual implementation switches off dev mode along with the password going away
<mpt> ogra_, so when you go back to the Developer Mode screen the switch will be off?
<ogra_> yes
<mpt> excellent
<ogra_> i cant replace adb until everyone is ready for that switch ... thats why it still behave like that
<ogra_> (lab testing, SDK, phablet-tools, everyone uses adb ... switching that to not run as root means a lot of assumptions need correcting ;) )
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: I'd need to check, will try to get to that later today
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, thanks
<kenvandine> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/testability/+merge/230145
<jhodapp> mzanetti, PING
<jhodapp> mzanetti, sorry for the caps :)
<squinty> any web page for instructions on dual-booting ubuntu-touch and kitkat 4.4 on a google nexus 7?  I have a utube tutorial video that covers that topic but wish to cross reference the information before attempting the process.  thanks. :)
<squinty> oh.. nexus 7 (2013)
<mzanetti> jhodapp: hey
<jhodapp> mzanetti, just wanted to follow up about what you asked me yesterday with that crash
<mzanetti> ah, right.
<mzanetti> jhodapp: I haven't been able to track it down
<mzanetti> jhodapp: I could get as far as this:
<mzanetti> jhodapp: the crash happens in /usr/bin/unity8
<mzanetti> it leads to the MediaPlayer somewhere
<mzanetti> jhodapp: last thing happening in unity is the media player app being launched
<jhodapp> mzanetti, it seemed to me that something is going out of scope before it should and that makes media-hub crash
<mzanetti> jhodapp: thing is, the dash is not part of unity8 any more
<mzanetti> jhodapp: which means, I'm struggling to see what could have been using the media player in unity
<mzanetti> jhodapp: all I could think if is notifications
<mzanetti> so maybe some notification sound, the media player is launched and that collides somehow... but seems a bit far-fetched too...
<jhodapp> mzanetti, but what sound would play then?
<mzanetti> no clue...
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you have any better ideas regarding this? ^
<jhodapp> mzanetti, have you watched the media-hub log live? tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log
<mzanetti> jhodapp: this happens in automated testing
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, nothing more
<mzanetti> jhodapp: that random input stuff
<jhodapp> mzanetti, oh I see
<Saviq> we should have a camera recording ↑ 
<mzanetti> jhodapp: I asked if we could maybe supply it with some screen recording somehow...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I asked robotfuel about it. He said he might have some ideas
<mzanetti> robotfuel: hey, maybe having the media-hub.log would be useful too...
<jhodapp> mzanetti, that's a good idea
<ajalkane> Trying to run autopilot tests on desktop. Anyone know what I should install when getting this error:
<ajalkane> ImportError: No module named ubuntuuitoolkit
<robotfuel> ajalkane: apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<ajalkane> robotfuel: thanks, that did it
<nik90> mzanetti: quick question, if I provide an example from online, say http://api.geonames.org/search?q=Samoa&maxRows=10&username=krnekhelesh will that still work with Qt XMLReader that you implemented?
<nik90> mzanetti: In the loadTimeZonesFromXml() function, you use QFile to provide the XML file to the XMLReader. But say instead I provide a link to it after replacing QFile appropriately that should still work, right?
<arketyp> Hi. Sorry, I'm a little bit lost in the documentation. I'm wondering if anyone knows the status with multitouch gestures for the 2nd gen Thinkpad X1 Carbon...?
<arketyp> Currently I only have two-finger gestures working, out of the box.
<arketyp> The touchpad that is, not the screen. Maybe I'm in the wrong forum.
<mzanetti> nik90: still here?
<nik90> mzanetti: sort of
<mzanetti> nik90: I'd recommend to check if the server supports json
<nik90> mzanetti: it does
<nik90> mzanetti: why?
<mzanetti> nik90: then it's quite straight forward with QJsonDocument
<nik90> ah
<mzanetti> just fetch it like my wheretheissat does
<nik90> mzanetti: would I have to deal with QNetwork and so on like you did in your example?
<mzanetti> basically you just load it with QNetworkRequest and then use QJsonDocument::toVariantMap() and have all the data there
<mzanetti> nik90: yes, but that's not much more complicated than loading a file
<nik90> mzanetti: okay. I will have a go at it and see where I get with it
<mzanetti> nik90: well, let me know if you need help
<cwayne> nik90: hey, how did you get the geonames username?
<nik90> cwayne: I created one myself there
<nik90> cwayne: anyone can
<cwayne> nik90: oh, do you have a link?
<cwayne> oh nm
<cwayne> sorry, i somehow missed the link on the top right
<nik90> yup
<nik90> no worries
<zeusz4u> anyone online?
<zeusz4u> need help!!!
<zeusz4u> can anyone help me?
<Beldar> zeusz4u, state the issue for assistance.
<zeusz4u> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7 2013 flo
<zeusz4u> http://askubuntu.com/questions/508784/issues-installing-ubuntu-on-nexus-7-2013-cant-get-past-the-ubuntu-recovery-imag
<zeusz4u> I have also posted my question here
<zeusz4u> the problem is I cannot get past the Ubuntu recovery screen
<zeusz4u> According to the instructions it should be pretty straight forward
<zeusz4u> no input needed from the user
<zeusz4u> no matter what option I chose there, I always end up booting into Android
<Beldar> dude calm down, you 're disappointed anyway, this is free help treat it as such.
<zeusz4u> Secure Boot enabled and Lock State is Unlocked
<zeusz4u> i know... it's in development
<zeusz4u> under development
<zeusz4u> I didn't expect to have such issues... after all, every Nexus 7 2013 device has the same firmware...
<zeusz4u> so if it works on one, it should work on every single device
<zeusz4u> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<zeusz4u> I followed the step-by-step guide in the official Ubuntu Touch tutorial
<zeusz4u> and I think something's wrong, and I should not be getting this error in the terminal:
<zeusz4u> Cannot cleanup tree to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255
<zeusz4u> maybe I should try a different channell?
<zeusz4u> I mean, software channell
<cwayne> the only thing that looks different is that it's from a VM
<cwayne> im not sure that should matter though
<cwayne> id rm -rf ~/.cache/ubuntuimages and try again
<zeusz4u> I don't know how to configure virtualbox to connect the device automatically, and directly access the physical USB ports whenever the tablet is connected...
<zeusz4u> I always have to go to Devives > USB Devices, and enable the tablet
<zeusz4u> the adb devices will list the tablet
<zeusz4u> and shows it's in recovery mode
<cwayne> if its in recovery, you shouldn't be doing --bootstrap
<zeusz4u> I also have a first gen Nexus 7, but I see that is no longer supported
<zeusz4u> By the way, by unlocking I think I've voided my warranty anyway :)
<zeusz4u> i don't care too much about it
<cwayne> nope
<cwayne> I've called google to ask about that specifically
<cwayne> it doesn't void warranty :)
<zeusz4u> well that's good news
<zeusz4u> it showed me a warning at some point
<zeusz4u> that unlocking the bootloader might void warranty
<cwayne> yeah but I've called and asked them specifically and they said it didnt
<zeusz4u> ~$ ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel 2014/08/08 17:36:14 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface... 2014/08/08 17:36:14 exit status 255
<zeusz4u> i'm getting this error when I try to execute the command without --bootstrap
<zeusz4u> I deleted the cache files
<zeusz4u> and I'm redownloading them now
<squinty> zeusz4u:  fwiw, just about an hour or so ago I installed ubuntu-touch on my google nexus 7 (2013) using the information at the following page (and a couple of other links)  http://allhackersnews.com/2013/12/multiboot-system-multirom-nexus-5nexus-7.html
<zeusz4u> did you keep Android?
<zeusz4u> I don't need Android now, I have a different Nexus 7 first gen tablet which is running android
<zeusz4u> btw, I've seen MultiROM on youtube
<zeusz4u> fingers crossed, it's uploading the images to my device
<zeusz4u> I'm at the Ubuntu Recovery screen, once again
<zeusz4u> maybe I'll try the stable channell now
<zeusz4u> or maybe stick with Android
<squinty> zeusz4u:  fwiw, I installed Ubuntu touch on my google nexus 7 (2013) an hour or so ago and didn't have any problems doing it.  followed the directions at (as well as a couple of other links)  http://allhackersnews.com/2013/12/multiboot-system-multirom-nexus-5nexus-7.html
<squinty> zeusz4u:  not really sure if I am that thrilled about it to be honest though...early days yet though.  Then again, android doesn't really either for that matter which is why I was interested in seeing what Ubuntu Touch could do
<cwayne> squinty: any specifics of whats wrong?
<zeusz4u> I was also interested to see it in action
<zeusz4u> and play with it for a couple of weeks
<zeusz4u> I would probably have reintalled Android 4.4.4 anyway, as stock version was 4.4.2, and system updates was not yet picking up any further system updates
<zeusz4u> I did a reinstall from factory image a few minutes ago
<zeusz4u> one think i frogot to do is to use sudo when tried installing ubuntu
<zeusz4u> i ran it with my current user's privileges
<cwayne> is there a test suite for reminders?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-09
<mhall119> wasn't expecting a promotion this afternoon, but man it makes me happy :)
<cwayne> mhall119: has anyone tried out our rss template yet
<squinty> no bluetooth devices supported right now besides audio related, is that correct?  Any other bluetooth support coming later down the line or....?
<mhall119> cwayne: for scopes?
<popey> mzanetti: \o/ http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-09-130043.png
<mzanetti> popey: hehe :)
<mzanetti> popey: hope you like it
<mzanetti> popey: the circle around the ISS is white when its in daylight and gray when its in earth's shadow.
<ybon> How do one close an app in the new promoted image? :)
<ybon> popey: who should I bug to know about the last update on QtLocation?
<mzanetti> ybon: you can close apps in the right edge spread
<mzanetti> ybon: what up with qtlocation? maybe I can help
<ybon> mzanetti: I just read some news that it has been updated, plus the deal with Here/Nokia, plus https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1351046, so I'm just wondering what should I do on OSMTouch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351046 in OSMTouch "osmtouch is causing denials in apparmor you can now use the location service to get around this" [Undecided,New]
<ybon> like if the aGPS is active, I would love to start using it :)
<Mirv> qtlocation itself hasn't been touched for a while, but the location-service etc is evolving
<ybon> oh, I think I'm mixing both
<ybon> what's the location-service?
<ybon> mzanetti: got it for closing apps, very nice :)
<nik90> Mirv: do you know when aGPS will be enabled by default?
<nik90> Mirv: I need it for the clock app
<mzanetti> ybon: not really sure what the problem with apparmor denials are. how are you getting the location?
<ybon> I really really love the UI of Ubuntu Touch, and very change makes it better and better :)
<ybon> mzanetti: I think the problem has been fixed
<nik90> popey: in the mood for testing?
<ybon> I was just trying to have a bit of info of what have changed, in case I can better my code
<mzanetti> ybon: mhm... well, I only use the QtLocation api as it ever existed and it seems to work and not causing any issues
<ybon> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1352977 this is the fix I think
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Critical,In progress]
<mzanetti> interesting...
<ybon> mzanetti: ok, for example, do you know if the aGPS is now available?
<Mirv> ybon: location-service is just middleware, usage should be as usual through Qt. hmm, regarding the apparmor denials and such, it's possible that bug is already fixed now and nothing needs to be changed in OSMTouch, but need to re-check next week maybe with davmor2 directly
<ybon> Mirv: yes, I think you are right, it's fixed
<mzanetti> ybon: I don't think so. but I heard its close now
<ybon> now when I launch OSMTouch, I'm prompted about giving access to my location
<ybon> mzanetti: ok, cool
<Mirv> ybon: one real problem was that the popup for allowing/denying location for the app was hidden, but that was fixed. regarding apparmor, there were some warnings/errors but it remained unclear to me whether something needs to be fixed in an app or not.
<mzanetti> ybon: but I don't have any more knowledge on their timeline and progress... just heard rumors, so maybe try to confirm with someone else, like tvoss
<Mirv> nik90: no, I don't know about the plans other than reading from the mailing list.
<ybon> mzanetti: ok, do you know if tvoss is sometimes here around on IRC?
<Mirv> hopefully really soon, I actually thought at some point that maybe it has been already, but then noticed I did not get a location indoors so probably not.
<nik90> Mirv: ah ok..eagerly waiting for it.
<mzanetti> ybon: he is, mostly during work hours. You have to be a bit lucky to catch him on weekends.
<Mirv> nik90: me too :)
 * nik90 hates the placeholder "location" text in the clock app
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, how is it going with the network stuff?
<ybon> mzanetti: ok, thanks, I will try in the working hour next week so :)
<ybon> thanks mzanetti and Mirv for your infos :)
<ybon> In summary, nothing to do on my hand right now
<nik90> mzanetti: I haven't had a chance to work on it yet. Something else came up.
<mzanetti> ok
<ybon> Aside that I will need to update the UI not to use the bottom toolbar anymore soon
<nik90> mzanetti: but I looked through your code example briefly again and plan to rewatch your tutorial video to jog my memory a bit
<nik90> ybon: cool :)
<ybon> on this side, I'm not sure what's the ideal UX when you have a full screen app, btw
<nik90> ybon: may be look at other app from other platforms for reference and see if you can relate it to the ubuntu touch UI
<popey> nik90: sure, wassup?
<nik90> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-vibration-support/+merge/229327
<nik90> popey: you will need image #180
<popey> i have that.
<popey> is this a pig to build?
<popey> ( a click )
<nik90> yeah
<popey> got a click? ☻
<nik90> 1 sec
<nik90> popey: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nik90/com.ubuntu.clock.devel_0.1_armhf.click
<popey> got it
<nik90> popey: in the manifest file, what should the arch read? For the old clock app it was "all" since there was nothing to build.
<popey> hmm, hang on, this is called "clock"
<popey> is this going to replace my existing clock?
<popey> oh, clock.devel
<popey> armhf
<nik90> it is using the clock devel id instead of my personal id that I change manually before every store upload
<nik90> popey: for the new clock app, I technically need "all" since I test on armhf phone and on i386 emulator, wouldnt I?
<popey> do "all" packages contain multiple binaries?
<nik90> popey: I haven't tried recently since the emulator has been broken recently, but in my tests, I always use "all" and it runs on my phone properly
<nik90> however just to be on the safe side, all click packages to you and the store have been armhf packages
<popey> hmm, installing that click...
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-09-145007.png
<nik90> yup that makes sense
<nik90> popey: 1st (old clock), 2nd (new clock with my personal id nik90), 3rd (clock.devel id that I just gave you)
<popey> ok, found the right one! http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-09-145109.png
<nik90> popey: yup, sry for the confusion. It will all go away once we replace the old ancient clock with the new one :D
<popey> heh, np
<popey> your tab doesn't disappear when pulling up from bottom...
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-09-145240.png
<nik90> tab?
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-09-145246.png
<popey> the tab you grab hold of, apparently its now design decision that it should disappear, check the screenshots
<nik90> ah, that's because I forgot to merge trunk which has that fix
<nik90> the store also has that fix
<popey> ah okay
<popey> sweet!
<nik90> I just merged them all
<popey> so am I testing alarms with no sound?
<popey> or alarms with sound _and_ vibrate?
<nik90> both sound + vibrate
<nik90> and with just sound
<popey> should it play them when choosing an alarm sound?
<popey> (it doesnt)
<nik90> choosing the alarm sound from the UI doesn't work yet since I am waiting on the SDK fix to land first
<popey> added an alarm, takes some seconds still to appear
<nik90> this MP is just for the vibration support for alarms. You control whether you want vibration when an alarm is triggered
<popey> ok
<popey> set for 3pm, so 5 mins time we'll see
<nik90> ok
<popey> sound+vibrate works
<nik90> sweet :D
<popey> nik90: when setting a new alarm, it defaults to 00:00. Would make more sense to default to now+1 IMO
<popey> takes ~6s for an alarm to appear in the list
<nik90> popey: I will have to check with design, quite easy to implement
<nik90> popey: bug report for the 00:00 default pls
<nik90> as for the 6s that is long, it takes a second or two for me at most. But it has to be EDS crunching numbers as usual
<popey> ☹
<popey> vibrate off works too
<ogra_> rsalveti, wired tethering: DONE ;)
<ogra_> (well, in 181)
<nik90> popey: ok so that MP is done pretty much. balloons feel free to give your +1 as well to the vibration branch. The indicator-datetime branch it needed landed in #180 mako :)
 * nik90 proceeds to review other MPs meanwhile
<popey> yay
<cousteau> If Ubuntu Touch is still in development, wouldn't have been better to version it as 0.1 rather than 1.0?
<cousteau> 1.0 sounds like "Pick me! I'm ready to go!"
<cousteau> Recently saw a review on it and it wasn't very optimistic; they tagged it as promising but still a work in progress.
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome
<cousteau> Do Ubuntu phones have a "lock" button to turn the screen on/off, or not even that?
<Beldar> cousteau, There is no ubuntu phone yet.
<cousteau> I saw some bq models on the Internet
<Beldar> cousteau, Link?
<cousteau> ("Ubuntu phones" meaning "phones that natively come with Ubuntu Touch", not "phones branded by Canonical" like the Ubuntu Edge)
<Beldar> just the ubuntu touch install as of now as far as I know
<cousteau> well, these models aren't selling yet I think
<Beldar> cousteau, Exactly.
<cousteau> http://www.cnet.com/products/bq-aquaris-ubuntu-edition/
<cousteau> but they seem to be developed
<cousteau> as in, they may be on stores soon
<Beldar> there has been a try of getting interest from a phone purveyor, however this is a small user base at this point. The link has a key word, "prototypes"
<cousteau> I was asking because, although apparently Ubuntu Touch needs no buttons, maybe the user wants to install Android on it as well
<Beldar> I would think it will be a standard phone of sorts
<Beldar> releasing a limited access makes no sense
<cousteau> afaik the Ubuntu Edge was planned to have both Android and Ubuntu (which I think is a good idea, since Touch seems to be experimental and maybe users don't like it; this way they'd always have Android as a backup plan)
<cousteau> ok, that makes sense
<Beldar> the touch sits on top of a android base I believe.
<cousteau> (although having an unused key doesn't...  although I guess Touch could be programmed so that buttons do specific actions)
<cousteau> huh?  I thought it was something more from scratch
<Beldar> there are dual boots for the nexus 7 a tablet and the nexus phones not sure which model through an app at google play, dual boots are not that difficult, just knowing how is all.
<cousteau> can I install normal Ubuntu programs on Touch, btw?
<Beldar> not sure to be honest, I'm hoping the original idea of a phone that docks as the OS will materialize.
<cousteau> because that's one of the things that has most of my attention; being able to run normal Linux programs on a cellphone (although the UI may not be prepared for this)
<Beldar> cousteau, The ubuntu os was installable for awhile, not as of now in a supported form is all.
<cousteau> I see, so I could install Ubuntu (not Ubuntu Touch) on a smartphone since it's basically a computer, but then I could barely do anything on it
<cousteau> (no keyboard, no optimized programs, maybe the touchscreen needs installing something more...)
<Beldar> cousteau, Not a OS that is within support ubuntu has limited support times is all, not really a good idea.
<cousteau> my question is whether I can pick a random Ubuntu program (say, XChat) which is available in the repos for that architecture, and install it in Touch and use it
<Beldar> cousteau, Not sure myself.
<cousteau> that would be a very useful thing
<cousteau> I didn't figure out if the "button-less" interface of Ubuntu Touch means that it doesn't even have a lock button as most tactile devices have (even PDAs used to have!)
<cousteau> if that's the case, that sounds like it'll have to be constantly checking the touchscreen, which sounds rather battery-consuming
<cousteau> (although I have no idea whether it'd actually be)
<Beldar> cousteau, The phones you show in the link have buttons on the side.
<cousteau> oh, I didn't see them
<popey> yes, power and vol+/-
<cousteau> although I was asking about ...ok
<Beldar> looks like a volume and another, or a port
<popey> you can lock with the power button
<popey> same as other phones
<cousteau> having soft power button sounded like a rather bad idea, and vol +/- probably comes in handy too
<cousteau> ...although a wheel may be easier to use...
<popey> not sure how a soft power button would work
 * cousteau starts thinking on a clickable wheel, like the ones computer mice have
<popey> arguably they're all soft buttons
<cousteau> popey, yeah, didn't think the cellphone needs some way to power on
<popey> via the power of your mind!
<cousteau> I meant "soft" as in "not hardware", i.e. not an actual button that will be there always
<cousteau> popey, or connecting it to a PC
<popey> right, no we dont have those virtual buttons like android
<cousteau> duh, I forgot I was playing a video and my PC was at full load
<cousteau> well, you can have all the virtual/soft/whatever buttons you want, in-app or in-OS, but there definitely have to be some hard ones
<cousteau> ...maybe one is enough; not sure the volume ones are that important
<anpok> buttons are good concepts when they are tactile ... you have your feedback and know that you hit them before you press them... touch screens are better used with gestures..
<cousteau> (although a mute one may be important too...  friend of mine had some trouble with his tablet in a meeting)
<cousteau> anpok, problem with gestures is that you can't see them
<cousteau> you can always have a button that says "Play", so you know touching there plays, but for a "Play" gesture that consists on "sweeping with two fingers from the top right", you somehow have to instruct the user about that.
<cousteau> (and the user may not be good at remembering them)
<anpok> if they are consitent across most of the applications they go into muscle memory
<anpok> i still use webos gestures on my nexus 4
<cousteau> well yeah, you could say the same about keyboard shortcuts for example
<cousteau> (except with LibreOffice and the damn localized shortcuts...  oh, how I hate those)
<squinty> any plans for ubuntu touch to support bluetooth for other devices besides audio related ones?
<popey> yeah, i believe so, beyond the first wave of devices
<matv1> has the toppled osk been reported yet? osk opens sideways(so in lanscape mode) when device is held upright when using scopes search
<matv1> on r179 and mako
<matv1> what package would such a bug that be filed against?
<popey> matv1: how do you reproduce that exactly?
<matv1> well the video scope came up empty. so i wanted to see if results would come if i did a search. When i did OSK lauched sideways and sticks there
<matv1> lemme try and reproduce
<matv1> i just did :)
<matv1> popey if you can confirm and tell me what the related package is, iwill see if anything has been filed. If not i will file.
<popey> doesnt happen here
<popey> kb is right way up
<matv1> popey but you will be on a devel proposed channel I assume?
<matv1> i am on latest promoted
<popey> i have 179 and 180
<matv1> hmm
<matv1> i can do a screenshot if you want buts its pretty much what i just said
<matv1> popey hang on let me try a reboot
<popey> k
<matv1> popey no longer happening after reboot
<matv1> wont bother filing a bugrep now. If i get repeats, i will
<popey> kk
<matv1> popey sorry I am trying to get my head around some appearent flakiness.. after that last reboot, my osk prob was gone but now network indicator failed to show up in the indicator panel att all. after another reboot that too reappeared
<matv1> also video scope remains empty for me all the time
<matv1> any suggestions?
<matv1> general troubleshootingwise
<popey> i bet you have run out of disk space
<popey> that causes odd behaviour
<matv1> popey not according to storage panel from system settings
<matv1> not by a mile actually
<popey> what about "df -h"
<popey> /dev/mmcblk0p23                 5.7G  2.9G  2.6G  53% /home
<matv1> popey nope loads of room there
<matv1> popey calling it a day. lets see what a good nights sleep will do for both me and this blasted machine. Thanks as always
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-10
<kummx> Hey all, is there a way to install Ubuntu phone OS in an android device that is running on Micromax hardware?
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kummx> @Ubot5 - I have tried it. But, my device is not listed there. So, that means, I can't install ???????
<kummx> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> kummx: the only information we have is on that page.
<kummx> @nhaines - Nathan, so, trying is waste of time?
<nhaines> kummx: unless you're a hardware developer.
<nhaines> You can also check XDA Developer forums.
<lotuspsychje> maybe check the >XDA forums indeed
<kummx> @lotuspsychje thanks :)
<kummx> clear
<dyn> hi,buddy,does ubuntu-touch support x86 based tablet?
<dyn> I bought a thinkpad 8 tablet (Z3770 cpu,x86 based),how to install ubuntu-touch on it?
<dyn> ls
<lorderr> Does anyone have any experience putting ubuntu on terga4 devices?
<Guest89754> Hello, I have two requests, one is, on touch, there is no haptical sound feedback from the tablet when pressing a button, is that intended add that or already in ?
<Guest89754> further, my apps do not install / update on ubuntu touch 14.04 for nexus 7 due to process-error in dbus on nexus 7
<erwan_> hello here
<erwan_> someone can answer my questions?
<Guest89754> all sleeping
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-03
<nhaines> Paddy_NI: yes, but that will probably break (or at least undo) your package index.
<nhaines> Your best bet is to apt remove any changes, do the update, and then set writeable and reinstall the packages.
<Paddy_NI> nhaines, What do you make of the steps here to undo changes http://askubuntu.com/questions/600065/consequences-of-using-apt-get-in-ubuntu-touch
<Paddy_NI> nhaines, My first inclination is to do as you have already mentioned however
<nhaines> Paddy_NI: I'm not sure I saw steps there to undo the changes, unless you mean 'ubuntu-device-flash' which simply reinstalls the OS.
<nhaines> It keeps your userdata partition, though, so your home folder contents are unchanged.  :)
<Paddy_NI> Oh I see
<Paddy_NI> Fair enough
<Paddy_NI> my bad I guess I am better learning these things now
<nhaines> Probably.  :)
<nhaines> When the phone migrates to snappy, things are going to be a fair sight easier.
<Paddy_NI> I am really enjoying this so far
<dholbach> good morning
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so we're not landing anything yet, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm only catching up what has happened during the last two weeks :) but yes it'd look like the transition is still not ready, some of Qt packages at least are still in -proposed
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> same here, was out last week
<tsdgeos> reading lots of emails :D
<Mirv> lots of lots of!
<Mirv> is gerry around, generally, or gone for holidays?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: good morning. good to see that most fixes you request on the wide screen new tab view are visual things. Rae changed the design after I had submitted that branch (she said she would but not when). I am currently fixing all your comments. In the meantime, you can maybe also have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/dont-lose-fullscreen-on-volume/+merge/266437 ? I am stuck trying to figu
<nerochiaro> re out a way to test it, but other than mocking somehow Qt.application I can't see a way
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro, good morning!
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro, I’ll take a look shortly, thanks
<Hawk_> where can I find the info on ubuntu touch partition layout?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just to be sure, are you looking at page 6 of this document for the visual spec, right ? https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1woHjO8K4iqyVZZlfQ4BXL0DhYbwkEmZ7wvcUhYzHDRk/edit?pli=1#slide=id.gb81843c7e_0_42
<Hawk_> rootstock-touch-install make use of /recovery/ and /cache/ to put files
<Hawk_> but those android partitions are not large enough to hold the files
<Hawk__> ...
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also, how did you install the uitk staging branch on your vivid desktop ? what i do is to use debuild to create .debs, then install them with dpkg
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: nothing was failing last week, but i will pull and rebuild and see what happens
<guest42345> Hawk__, maybe here? https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/07/hacking-ubuntu-touch-index/
<Hawk_> still trying to figure out how utouch mount the partition
<Hawk_> I dont see any fstab in the boot.img
<Hawk_> thanks, saw the parition layout for mediatek. very useful
<Hawk_> gosh...cache paritition is 700MB
<Hawk_> way way higher than android
<ogra_> Hawk_, we use the android partitioning but with slightly adjusted sizes (as you noted), the mount process is a bit complex, the main partitions (rw and ro) are mounted from the initrd, there we also crate an fstab which has a list of the bidn mounts for writable files and dirs ... the fstab is then processed normally during boot
<nhaines> ogra_: I'm liking the Music app on my desktop, although I don't like the blue accents much.  :)
<ogra_> hmm, i havent tried it on the desktop yet :)
<nhaines> ogra_: it does what it says on the tin.  :)
<Hawk_> thanks, orgra. I am looking through the scripts/touch and it seem fstab is not required.
<ogra_> it is needed for writability
<Hawk_> where is it suppose to be located?
<Hawk_> in the userdata?
<Hawk_> does not seem to be in boot.img or system.img
<ogra_> scripts/touch processes $root/etc/system-image/writable-paths and creates an fstab along that
<ogra_> (inside the initrd)
<Hawk_> i see. make more sense now
<Hawk_> I have not flash the ubuntu part into the userdata partition. apparently, this is why it boot but black screen
<Hawk_> only falshed boot.img / system.img
<Hawk_> was hoping to get some display. :)
<Hawk_> pardon my ignorance. quite familiar with android...
<Hawk_> totally clueless on touch. :(
<ogra_> what device is that ?
<Hawk_> sony xperia L
<ogra_> and wheer did you get the image ? ?
<Hawk_> compile from scratch
 * ogra_ wasnt aware there is any recent working port
<ogra_> ah
<Hawk_> dont think there is any image available
<Hawk_> trying to do a port
<ogra_> well, you wont get any graphical output until the UI session starts
<Hawk_> ok...it took me a while to realise
<Hawk_> i am going to try and get the ubuntu part into the data partition
<ogra_> the GPU driver lives inside the android container, so only after the container is up Mir can even attempt to start ... and usually there are no graphical consoles enabled on android kernels
<ogra_> (which is why you see the bootloader logo untuil Mir fires up the UI session(
<nhaines> ogra_: needs a teletype driver.  :)
<Hawk_> ok. i did try turning on the framebuffer console
<Hawk_> guess it might not work without some hack
<Hawk_> it didnt work of course. :)
<ogra_> yeah, likely
<Hawk_> i was still at android mindset
<ogra_> your boot loag should be in /proc/last_kmsg though
<Hawk_> i cant get the last_kmsg
<ogra_> you shoudl be able to reboot to recovery and read it from there
<Hawk_> since this phone cant force shutdown without removing the battery
<ogra_> (a working CM recovery would do )
<Hawk_> recovery is working
<ogra_> oh, why is that ? there should be a panic timeout set in the kernel
<Hawk_> isnt the last_kmsg store in the ram?
<ogra_> yes
<Hawk_> yeah. i cant boot into recovery without taking out the battery
<Hawk_> the phone does not get into adbd for me to do software reboot to recovery
<Hawk_> anyway, the main issue is that I did not flash the ubuntu part into the "/data" partition
<Hawk_> i need to do that and see where it goes
<Hawk_> thanks for the pointer, it help to clear the way
<Hawk_> apparent any port on xperia seem to be very dated
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Watermelon Day! 😃
<cimi> hey seb128, do you want to help me with debugging that usb keyboard today or another time?
<seb128> cimi, this afternoon is fine, I've a meeting at 12utc before whenever you want after that
<cimi> seb128, fine
<tsdgeos> we're not using the spreadsheet anymore for landings?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, theer were mails about it
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ok, i'll read those 400 emails and i'll be back :D
<popey> wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain still points to spreadhseet. it should be updated
<ogra_> "ANNOUNCEMENT: Train Spreadsheet now fully migrated"
 * popey edits the wiki
<robcar> Hello
<robcar> I got a brand new MX4; what's the best place to post questions about Ubuntu Phone?
<nhaines> It depends on the nature of the questions.  askubuntu.com, probably.
<guest42345> robcar, and maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=460
<robcar> so far I've used ubuntuforums.org, ok I'll keep using this one then
<popey> robcar: here is also fine
<davmor2> robcar: here, askubuntu.com, the forums, the mailing list
<robcar> Ok, one thing I posted to the forum and didn't get a reply. Is it possible to stream music from the device to the car stereo via bluetooth A2DP?
<nhaines> Yes, but only if the right profile is supported by the device.  Some of them report themselves in strange ways.
<nhaines> This should improve in 15.10, I suppose.
<robcar> Ok, so far I only managed to pair the phone with the car stereo, but it seemed that only phone/message function was advertised (didn't try it though).
<robcar> Speaking of music: I installed CuteSpotify and I noticed that when the phone screen locks the music stops. Is it something that can be managed somehow?
<popey> yes and no
<popey> you can install 3rd party apps to hold other apps open
<popey> but by default apps are suspended when in background (with a few exceptions)
<kissiel> popey: good morning!
<jgdx> robcar, i just filed this [1] in case you should be affected by it. [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1480865
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480865 in Canonical System Image "Phone plays music via bluetooth instead of recently connected headset" [Undecided,New]
<popey> kissiel: hi
<kissiel> popey: got a fresh version of checkbox
<popey> super
<kissiel> popey: https://launchpad.net/checkbox-touch/trunk/1.2.1/+download/com.ubuntu.checkbox_1.2.1_multi.click - the click
<kissiel> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11992191/ - the notes
<kissiel> :)
<popey> doing now
<kissiel> popey: \o/
<popey> kissiel: all done
<kissiel> popey: thank you!
<Mirv> popey: thanks for updating the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain, I was just about to do that
 * mpt marks a “Low” bug as a duplicate of a “Critical” bug
<jgdx> mpt, does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound specify what should happen if there are multiple sound outputs (speakers, headset, bluetooth)?
<mpt> jgdx, “This definition does not yet take into account simultaneous use of multiple audio outputs (for example, headphones for an audio call and speakers for music).”
<mpt> Is that currently possible anyway?
<jgdx> mpt, yeah, and it's a source of pain
<mpt> ok, please report a bug with steps to reproduce :-)
<jgdx> mpt, bug 1480865
<ubot5> bug 1480865 in Canonical System Image "Phone plays music via bluetooth instead of recently connected headset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480865
<mpt> jgdx, I thought you meant a case where different sounds legitimately played through different outputs at the same time
<mpt> That bug is just a case of choosing the wrong primary output, right?
<jgdx> mpt, okay, well, no. If it did play through multiple outputs it would actually alleviate the pains a bit.
<jgdx> mpt, correct, it's failing to choose the primary output, but I can't possibly see how it could make that decision on it's own
<jgdx> ios lets you choose in this case
<popey> np Mirv
<mpt> jgdx, how is that not covered by “Whenever headphones or a headset are connected, they should be the primary output for as long as they are connected.”?
<ogra_> mpt, not for everything ;)
<ogra_> i.e. you probably want the ringtone to go off in parallel on the speaker and headphone
<jgdx> mpt, right, so that's covered. Thanks
<jgdx> there's a case when I go running and have to drive inbetween. Your spec forces me to disconnect the headset to get music via bluetooth.
<jgdx> very pre-industrial
<mpt> jgdx, tell me about this pre-industrial music, it sounds intriguing
<mpt> jgdx, drive inbetween where? Drive to where you’re going to be running?
<mpt> ogra_, the Phone app might specify that the ringtone should always be played through speaker, never through headset. I called it “primary sound output” because it’s not necessarily “only”.
<jgdx> mpt, it's Bach, but I meant that the disconnection was pre-industrial—the music is like steam I have to redirect physically
<jgdx> mpt, and I'm running up two mountains that are miles apart
<ogra_> mpt, well, i want it also on my headset while the phone is in the pocket and i cant hear it because of teh loud music indeed :)
<morphis> cyphermox: ping
<nhaines> Android plays ringtones and notifications through both the phone speaker and the headset or Bluetooth device.
<mpt> ogra_, the Phone app should also mute and/or pause music for the duration of a ringtone and/or call. If it doesn’t, that’s a separate bug.
<nhaines> Probably not headset *and* Bluetooth device, although I haven't tested *that* yet.  ;)
<jgdx> morphis, re: “RFC- Having a bluetooth service to handle pairing”: Didn't seb128 suggest a solution already? Either a trusted helper or Unity8?
<morphis> jgdx: he did, I just wasn't sure if that is the "common" way to do such things
<jgdx> morphis, if you find a common way, do tell :)
<morphis> hehe
<Elleo> Mirv: heya, I've added a patch to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1474690 which'll allow the keyboard to work under Qt 5.5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474690 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "Keyboard doesn't work with Qt 5.5" [Undecided,In progress]
<morphis> seb128, charles: any estimate when you will merge https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/bt-always-do-async-calls?
<cimi> seb128, when you want...
<seb128> cimi, I've a meeting in 10 minutes, after that I ping you
<cimi> ok
<Mirv> Elleo: thanks a lot, building soon! it should help testing Qt 5.5 further since keyboard is quite critical, although I wonder how the GCC 5.0 transition might affect testability right at the moment.
<seb128> morphis, I've been busy with gcc5 transition work previous week, I hoped that charles or cyphermox would review that one
<morphis> ah ok
<seb128> morphis, unsure about "land", we have some backlog on settings and kenvandine lines some landings already
<seb128> but the mp should be reviewed today or tomorrow I think
<morphis> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<Elleo> Mirv: yeah, the image I was testing on was from either thursday evening or friday morning so I'm not sure if the gcc5 switch had happened yet; there's also a branch for the keyboard build failure but that can't land without the rest of 5.5 as it needs to add a dependency on libqt5xcbqpa5 for its tests
<Mirv> Elleo: that was right before it started happening, and now it's happening so I'm not sure about the results plus I'd probably need to rebuild all of Qt 5.5 with GCC5 etc.. anyhow, taking your branch :)
<Mirv> Elleo: yes, I'll simply use the ubuntu-keyboard branch for the 5.5 landing silo (whichever year the 5.5 landing is able to happen..) because of these xvfb running tests now needing that extra package
<Mirv> Elleo: a big thank your for that too
<Mirv> a functional keyboard is a really useful for others to fix their bugs, and to run tests
<Elleo> Mirv: no worries :)
<cwayne> mariogrip: hey, i found a typo on https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<robcar> jgdx: alas, I miss the 1st prerequisite :(
<robcar> my car stereo is not receiving music via bluetooth, btw thanks
<jgdx> robcar, what kind of car do you have?
<mariogrip> cwayne: where? also i made an issue page on github for the webpage: https://github.com/ubports/webpage-devices/issues I will also push the source
<robcar> jgdx: Toyota Verso
<jgdx> robcar, newer? Like 2012-2015?
<robcar> with an S3 android I was able to stream music (but no songs/album titles nor covers)
<robcar> Yeah, like that
<jgdx> robcar, right.. then I have the same car available. Could you file a bug?
<jgdx> I can confirm it
<robcar> but I thought you were able to play music via car stereo, as far as I could see from the 1st prerequisite that you listed
<jgdx> robcar, in my volvo, yes, but I haven't tested in my mom's Yaris, which i expect will have the same stereo as yours.
<mpt> kemmko, bug 1426278
<ubot5> bug 1426278 in Ubuntu UX "[system-settings] default SIM for messages UI missing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426278
<jgdx> robcar, since I also get no artwork streaming to that stereo from android
<robcar> ok, thanks. Tonight I'll try to connect again and will file a bug then
<robcar> I got another question; it seems I cannot get new emails notifications with Dekko
<sauraedron> hi, phablet-dev-bootstrap downloads the whole repo right? is there a way to download not all commits, but until last X commits, so that i dont have to download all of the 15 gigs ?
<DanChapman> robcar: that's because of the app lifecycle policy. Dekko get's suspended when in the background so there is no way to know if there is new mail or notify about it.
<robcar> DanChapma: ok, thanks. This background thing is good for battery savings but on the other hand it gives those kind of issues
<ogra_> robcar, it will start owrking once there is a system service that can provide these things
<nhaines> robcar: as ogra_ said, it's a work in progress.  :)
<sauraedron> hi, phablet-dev-bootstrap downloads the whole repo right? is there a way to download not all commits, but until last X commits, so that i dont have to download all of the 15 gigs ?, and is it possible to resume the command ?
<jgdx> !ask | sauraedron
<ubot5> sauraedron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jgdx> I mix !ask and !patience. :s
<sauraedron> sorry
<dobey> jgdx: well, it has been 30 minutes and numerous joins happened in that time. :)
<jgdx> dobey, askubuntu is perfect for that :)
<dobey> ogra_: or once the mail servers in question support push notificataions (which would be much better than maintaining an IMAP connection in background)
<nhaines> dobey: I suspect a system service could just poll for new messages every x minutes and not maintain the connection.  :)
<dobey> slangasek: btw, looks like some of the other packages from ubuntu-touch-meta also need updates; ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev still depends on libboost1.55-dev which libboost1.58-dev conflicts with
<dobey> nhaines: i'm sure it could, but that's worse than keeping a connection for IDLE to work
<dobey> push notifications would be optimal though; gmail at least supports it for android/ios afaik; would be nice to convince google that push notifications support for ubuntu would be good too
<nhaines> I would install something on my shared hosting (or actually even my droplet) if it could ping all my accounts and send push notifictions.  :)
<seb128> on what component should audio routing bugs be reported?
<seb128> e.g bug #1480865
<ubot5> bug 1480865 in Canonical System Image "Phone plays music via bluetooth instead of recently connected headset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480865
<seb128> rsalveti, ogra_, ^ you might know?
<ogra_> seb128, i would guess against pulse ... not sure though
<rsalveti> put it to pulse for now
<cimi> seb128, still busy?
<seb128> rsalveti, ogra_, thanks
<seb128> cimi, no, now is fine
<seb128> cimi, so what are you trying to pair and what is happening?
<cimi> seb128, so, a keyboard on the phone, I have a notification with "insert pin" and 0000 in the entry - on the desktop instead I have a 6 digit code, 148654 "type that to your kbd and press enter"
<seb128> what device do you try to pair?
<seb128> do you know what pairing protocol is used?
<cimi> seb128, tried on arale, nexus 4, nexus 7
<cimi> seb128, how do I check all of this?
<cimi> on the desktop works
<cimi> I have this "type those 6 digits on the keyboard and press enter"
<seb128> what keyboard model do you use?
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Are you back from holidays? :-)
<cimi> seb128, an anker keyboard
<cimi> seb128, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bluetooth-Ultra-Slim-Aluminum-Keyboard-Windows/dp/B00BKW2410
<dobey> nhaines: well, i guess it wouldn't be hard to write something for dovecot to send push notifications; for people running their own servers. just need a bit of integration outside the IMAP protocol perhaps, to integrate auth to hook things up
<morphis> cimi: can you reproduce this with debugging logs enabled?
<morphis> cimi: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<morphis> seb128: from what I saw in the settings code you're already listening for the pin/passkey signals so it should work ..
<seb128> cimi, can you try to "sudo stop bluetooth"
<seb128> from an adb command line
<seb128> cimi, then "sudo bluetoothd -n -d"
<seb128> then try to pair
<seb128> and see what the log says
<seb128> morphis, yeah, pairing works fine here, but the only keyboard I tried uses ssp
<morphis> seb128: if the desktop queries cimi for his keyboard also for a six digits PIN than his keyboard should use SSP too
<morphis> also amazon quites "Syncs with your devices via Bluetooth 3.0"
<Mirv> mardy: yes!
<seb128> morphis, cimi, just tried with my keyboard (logitech k480), it works fine still with a mx4
<seb128> bluetoothd log has
<seb128> bluetoothd[3673]: src/agent.c:agent_display_passkey() agent_display_passkey: 872130,0
<seb128> the code shows on the phone
<mardy> Mirv: cool :-) I have something for you :-) What do you think of bug 1433442?
<ubot5> bug 1433442 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QML's ListView currentItem changes on resize" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433442
<morphis> seb128: does it also comes through the UI?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I see the code on the settings side
<seb128> and digits are removed 1 by 1 as I enter them
<seb128> which is how it was working when I implemented the ssp pairing ui
<seb128> so I guess there is something specific/different in cimi's config
<morphis> removed 1 by 1?
<Mirv> mardy: sounds reasonable, although would you want it for Qt 5.4 too? there's no ETA yet on when 5.5 can be landed
<seb128> morphis, the UI it tells you "type 872130<return>"
<seb128> morphis, you need to type the code on the physical keyboard
<Mirv> mardy: and if 5.4 yes, then would you like it not only for wily but also the OTA:s? wily is on 5.4.2, vivid+overlay at 5.4.1.
<seb128> morphis, when you hit the keys it updates what is left to type
<seb128> like type 1234 -> 234 -> 34 -> 4
<morphis> on the phone?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we get a callback every time a digit is entered and mask one of the numbers
<morphis> from bluez?
<seb128> yes
<morphis> ok
<seb128> morphis, see DisplayPasskey() on https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/bluetooth/bluez/+/4.101/doc/agent-api.txt
<mardy> Mirv: ah... well, my primary reason is the phone, so I'd like to have it on the OTA:s, if possible
<seb128> morphis, the callback is called after each keypress with an updated "entered" value
<Mirv> mardy: right, makes sense. ok, triaging, I'm not sure if I can make it hit the next OTA though or only the one after that, but let's see.
<morphis> seb128: ok, never noticed the entered parameter
<seb128> :-)
<morphis> seb128: so what is the actual problem you have?
<seb128> morphis, it's not me, it's cimi, I'm trying to help him debug
<seb128> waiting for his log
<seb128> morphis, --> zyga (~zyga@ubuntu/member/zyga) a rejoint #ubuntu-touch
<seb128> <cimi> seb128, so, a keyboard on the phone, I have a notification with "insert pin" and 0000 in the entry - on the desktop instead I have a 6 digit code, 148654 "type that to your kbd and press enter"
<morphis> ah ok
<seb128> morphis, it looks like the settings get confused/shows the UI for the wrong pairing mode or something
<morphis> so he is queried for a PIN but should have been quiered for a passkey
<cimi> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993429/
<seb128> cimi, nothing after the "Requesting agent authentication"?
<mardy> Mirv: cool, many thanks! Let me know if I can help :-)
<cimi> seb128, some other crap
<cimi> seb128, but this is what I receive when I tap connect and i see the notification
<seb128> cimi, can you pastebin those craps in case?
<cimi> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993445/
<seb128> cimi, is there anything in .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log?
<Mirv> mardy: np!
<Elleo> kenvandine: is it currently possible to create ContentItems without transfers for moving files? I know we discussed it a bit in the past, but can't remember if anything had been implemented
<kenvandine> i think you can
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, will give it a try
<kenvandine> Elleo, let me know how it goes :)
<Elleo> heh
<ogra_> you will know after implementing these 1500 lines of test code :P
<Elleo> hehe
<Elleo> mandel: have you seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1465568 <-- might be limiting download manager uptake a bit ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1465568 in ubuntu-download-manager "Download path is not documented" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> morphis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1479445 ... do you think we should do http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993561/ ? it seems that bluez changed and that bluez5 deprecate the issue/fix, but meanwhile for vivid-overlay that might be enough to fix the bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479445 in bluez (Ubuntu) "IN CAR: Signal Strength not shown in car display" [Undecided,New]
<cimi> seb128, nothing interesting there
<seb128> cimi, no bluetooth error?
<cimi> seb128, no
<seb128> k, I don't know then, sorry
<cimi> seb128, maybe 2015-08-03 15:57:54,293 - CRITICAL - Couldn't register agent at "/com/canonical/SettingsBluetoothAgent/54_73_00_00_60_00"
<seb128> cimi, could be, though I've seen a similar warning and pairing works here...
<seb128> also you get a dialog to display which seems to indicate the agent is working
<cimi> seb128, yeab but the wrong one
<cimi> seb128, how shall we proceed then?
<seb128> cimi, somebody needs to do code debugging with the hardware
<seb128> cimi, like rebuild u-c-c with qDebug() statements in the callbacks from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/bluetooth/agent.cpp
<seb128> or maybe morphis has a better idea on how to debug?
<Elleo> kenvandine: it works, but I think I might have to do it in C++ anyway so I can deal with filename collisions more elegantly; might be nice to add an option for that to the contentitem move api
<Elleo> kenvandine: i.e. to append a number and increment it as much as needed when files already exist
<kenvandine> Elleo, yeah
<kenvandine> or provide an error to let the app deal with it
<faenil> dandrader: hello :) you wrote the new directional drag gesture recognition component right?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, at the moment it just gives true/false for success/failure; but I don't want to use that in case it fails for some other reason, and just ends up stuck looping trying to generate unique filenames
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> an error enum would be much better
<dandrader> faenil, yes
<Elleo> yeah
<dednick> jhodapp: do you have that bug for the media-hub crash yet?
<faenil> dandrader: cool, do you know if there's any space for improving it? like tweaking or adding heuristics to minimiza false positives and false negatives
<dandrader> faenil, sure. it's just a matter of priorities. if this had a high-enough priority some one would look into it
<dandrader> faenil, so far there's no bug or work-item about it even
<faenil> dandrader: yeah, I've got some space allocated to that :)
<dandrader> faenil, ok, then go for it :)
<faenil> dandrader: so, is there anything I Should be aware of before I dig into the code to try to understand what it does? :)
<dandrader> faenil, nothing comes to mind
<faenil> dandrader: alright, I hope it doesn't require too much unity/compositor arch knowledge :D
<jhodapp> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1479383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479383 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Adding many tracks to the tracklist with metadata retrieval enabled causes a segfault in glib" [Critical,Triaged]
<jhodapp> dednick, but see if you can reproduce that issue on a latest image that has gstreamer 1.5.2
<jhodapp> dednick, there's a chance that it has gone away or become a lot more rare, abeato hasn't been able to reproduce it with gst 1.5.2
<abeato> jhodapp, anyway I have not been able to try to reproduce it in a completely clean environment
<abeato> jhodapp, is your silo ready? I tried to install but requires gcc 5 now
<jhodapp> abeato, yeah all wily targets are gcc5 now...I'm trying to resolve that now too
<abeato> jhodapp, ok, please let me now when you do
<jhodapp> abeato, bad timing...if the gcc5 image is too broken then we'll have to do this on vivid sooner than later
<jhodapp> abeato, about to try that now
<abeato> jhodapp, yep :-/
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I am considering a Bq Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition, but haven't found any means to run Threema on it (end2end encrypted messenger, so far Android and iOS only)
<DexterF> is there a way to "emulate" an android api layer?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> well, you could roll a click package that includes all of dalvik or some such ... theoretically you could make it work, parctically nobody ever has
<DexterF> I could nag the Threema guys until they port it.
<DexterF> I'll give it a shot..
<ogra_> DexterF, we have telegram though ... thats at least half way safe (for private encrypted chats)
<DexterF> ogra_: yes, but I could convince bout 10% of the poeple I know to switch to Threema, if I lose another 90% switchting to Telegram there is no point using it to begin with
<ogra_> heh
<DexterF> how about Whatsapp?
<dobey> ask whatsapp about it
<ogra_> well, ask facebook :)
<DexterF> well, I'm asking here.
<ogra_> and what kind of answer do you expect ?
<dobey> well it's a proprietary app. we don't have the source for it
<ogra_> free whatsapp alternatives will be shot down by their lawyers
<DexterF> well, that's an answer
<ogra_> so there is no way to build one that persists
<DexterF> Telegram uses xmpp?
<ogra_> https://core.telegram.org/mtproto
<DexterF> ah, MTproto, right. 2^64 at present. well, I need something half decent that has so many practical advantages to the common user to convince them to switch and have some crypto as an extra. after all, Threema is not too trustworthy either
<dholbach> ogra_, in your web app container, is --enable-media-hub-audio anything I can or need to specify anywhere?
<ogra_> dholbach, hmm, i havent gotten that working with out normal container yet ... is it suppoed to work ?
<ogra_> *supposed
<dholbach> ogra_, dbarth__ asked me to use it in the mixcloud app
<ogra_> dbarth__, ^^ should --enable-media-hub-audio finally works now ?
<ogra_> dholbach, yes, he asked me for the lautfm webapp too ... i recently tried it (it uses the default container) and couldnt get it working
<dholbach> mixcloud worked for me when I last tested it
<ogra_> when was that ? :)
<dholbach> a while ago :)
<ogra_> (and to answer your initial question, i didnt do any work on the alternate container in that regard yet)
<dholbach> ok, thanks!
<dobey> DexterF: try Signal from whisper systems then
<dobey> it's at least open so should be possible to create a client for Signal and TextSecure on Ubuntu
<dbarth__> ogra_, dholbach: you need the 1.8.x images from the mozilla-security ppa to get the option to be compiled in by default
<dbarth__> there was a build issue earlier which kept it out of 1.7.x as originally released in the ppa
<mimecar> hi
<sergiusens> ogra_: hey, what image should we use for manta now?
<popey> sergiusens: don't think anyone but davmor2 looks at manta with any regularity
<davmor2> sergiusens: manta is retired as I understand it
<davmor2> sergiusens: we only support, mako/flo/krillin/arale/vegeta
<davmor2> sergiusens: we also have an emulator that doesn't boot
<davmor2> sergiusens: does that help?
<sergiusens> popey: davmor2 I ask because I was considering taking my manta to ubunconla
<sergiusens> but if not, I'll limit myself to krillin, flo and mako
<sergiusens> it does help :-)
<sergiusens> less carry on ;-)
<sergiusens> thanks
<davmor2> sergiusens: :)
<pmcgowan> hmm I was just about to flash my manta
<davmor2> pmcgowan: you were the one that approved the retirement iirc ;)
<pmcgowan> not me
<davmor2> pmcgowan: maybe I'm dreaming then
<pmcgowan> although I forget things
<popey> davmor2: i have ~220 games in steam, "only" ~148 are Linux compatible.
<popey> oops
<popey> wrong channel :)
<pmcgowan> I lost a bet wth kgunn_ prolly
<davmor2> pmcgowan: there is definitely no mention of it in the ubuntu listing for vivid
<davmor2> pmcgowan: probably lost the bet with kgunn_ sil2100 jfunk and jibel combined to be honest :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, do you know if it boots
<davmor2> pmcgowan: no idea
<pmcgowan> here goes nothin then
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it'll be stuck on rtm
<pmcgowan> oh
<kgunn_> pmcgowan: i'm trying just now
<pmcgowan> kgunn_, there is not even a rc build of it it seems
<kgunn_> key is to include --device=manta
<davmor2> pmcgowan: oh no rc-proposed has manta sorry
<davmor2> pmcgowan: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/manta/
<pmcgowan> kgunn_, which channel for u-d-f
<davmor2> pmcgowan: not sure now why I thought it was dropped
<pmcgowan> just ubuntu I guess
<kgunn_> pmcgowan: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<pmcgowan> kgunn_, I will await your results
 * kgunn_ struggles to get his into fastboot
<kgunn_> ...and flashign
<sergiusens> davmor2: so you lied?
<sergiusens> :-P
<davmor2> sergiusens, pmcgowan: it might just of been dropped as a QA requirement
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thats true
<kgunn_> pmcgowan: i'm getting a nice disco tablet effect....
<kgunn_> so looks like "doesn't work"
<kgunn_> i saw the ubuntu logo briefly, now just black and  white flicker....and heat generation
<davmor2> kgunn_: it is here
<davmor2> kgunn_: well at least so far
 * kgunn_ reboots
<kgunn_> magic
<pmcgowan> ok I am in then
<davmor2> pmcgowan: kgunn_ it still looks ugly
<pmcgowan> davmor2, don't call kevin's baby ugly
<kgunn_> ug scopes are gonna have to get relaid
<davmor2> pmcgowan: icons are huge, scopes are rough, keyboard takes up most of the screen the list goes on
<pmcgowan> davmor2, tweak your gus?
<kgunn_> hmm, sidestage not bad actually with rotation pmcgowan
<davmor2> kgunn_: you mean appart from the fact that it only moves down 2/3's of the page right?
<kgunn_> davmor2: the fact is disappears magically on rotation...
<kgunn_> altho it's still open in the spread....i dunno, prolly needs some ux tweak
<pmcgowan> kgunn_, looks fine to me
<kgunn_> pmcgowan: i think it's good enough to dev on
<pmcgowan> for sure
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-04
<Hawk_> is there a reason why rootstock-touch-install must perform the work on the phone instead of on the local pc?
<Hawk_> most of the work are carried out via loop mounting?
<Hawk_> due users groups?
<liuxg> has anyone used actions in MainView. it seems that it does not show the icon
<sauraedron> hi, i am trying to build ubuntu touch https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ when i type in lunch i get "The program 'lunch' is currently not installed." how do i solve this ?, do i need to install python-lunch ?
<dholbach> good morning
<sauraedron> anyone?
<nhaines> !question | sauraedron
<ubot5> sauraedron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sauraedron> never mind got it
<nhaines> sauraedron: glad to hear it!  :)
<sauraedron> nhaines, the repo is 15gb? right ?
<nhaines> The git checkout for the Ubuntu touch file system?  I'm not sure.  That *sounds* right but I play around with webapps more than anything else so far.
<sauraedron> after running phablet-dev-bootstrap
<sauraedron> i got only 5 gb of files
<nhaines> I've never run that.  :)
<sauraedron> ohw..
<om26er> Hey! How can I turn on wifi from commandline on the phone. Need that for some automation.
<jgdx> om26er, I can prob point you in the direction, which I think is a dbus call to urfkill.
<om26er> jgdx, yeah, I used rfkill block wlan
<om26er> ...and unblock
<jgdx> okay so you figured it out?
<om26er> dednick, Hi!
<dednick> om26er: hi
<om26er> dednick, I am trying to enable wifi through rfkill, the issue I am seeing is that if its turned off from the network indicator then doing through rfkill does not turn it on
<om26er> can you suggest a more "solid" command_line way to turn on wifi ?
<om26er> I am using 'rfkill unblock wlan'
<dednick> om26er: as far as i know, the indicator uses rfkill to turn it off, so it should work from cmd
<dednick> om26er: give me a minute
<om26er> dednick, sure
<Kniple> so, I've heard much about the docking function of Ubuntu touch, but havent really seen anything explaining how to do it, are there any guides? (my google-fu has failed me)
<Kniple> Is it still a thing?
<nhaines> Is is still will be a thing.
<Kniple> ah, so its not done yet, makes sense I guess
<Kniple> seen some demos, which look rather troublesome to get working
<nhaines> Yup!  But 40% of the time it works every time!
<Kniple> heh
<nhaines> The plan is for something basic to run by Ubuntu 15.10.
<Kniple> ubuntu still uses the year.month version number, right?
<k1l> yep
<nhaines> Yes, although it's not very useful for phones per se.  :)
<Kniple> been a few years since I last used ubuntu, so :)
<nhaines> Phones and snappy is almost like a rolling release.  But still based on the year.month desktop releases.
<Kniple> snappy?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Coast Guard Day! 😃
<Kniple> coast guard day?
<nhaines> Yes, it's like the phones, a read-only base Ubuntu system image that you can build on top of!  Everything isolated and secure.  http://www.ubuntu.com/internet-of-things
<Kniple> oh right!
<Kniple> I've heard of this.
<Kniple> is partly why you can't use apt-get from a terminal of the phone, right?
<nhaines> It sort of came out of the technology designed for the phone and app store, and soon the phone will migrate to pure snappy.
<nhaines> Exactly.
<nhaines> Fortunately, they're working on a tool to convert packages to snaps!
<Kniple> I guess you can force it, but that'd break things
<Kniple> will it convert any .deb package?
<nhaines> Yes, apt-get or dpkg doesn't understand hardlinks across readonly/overlay file systems or something techy like that.  Tends to break things on upgrades.
<nhaines> Snapcraft was just announced yesterday, but yes, the goal eventually is that it converts any .deb package.
<Kniple> seems nice
<nhaines> 2.5 minute demonstration: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/03/java-on-snappy/
<Kniple> man, I wish I was a bit more proficient in programming, I'd make things for ubuntu touch
<nhaines> Well, it's a great motivation to learn.  :)  And most touch apps run on the desktop, too.
<Kniple> I guess it'd be "easy" to learn, since I already do quite a lot of scripting, so I got most things in place. I just lack the foundational knowledge of building actual applications.
<nhaines> There are a couple simple tutorials at http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<nhaines> A little javascript and a little QML and you're done.
<Kniple> was thinking of taking one of the open courseware MIT programs on programming.
<Kniple> eugh, javascript
<Kniple> ;_;
<gvs77> Can I install packages outside of the ubuntu store (want to experiment with building my own)
<nhaines> Yup!
<dednick> om26er: so it looks like in the device disabling the wifi actually removes the wlan device interface
<nhaines> The SDK will push them straight to the phone for testing, or you can install the click package right on the phone.
<dednick> om26er: doesnt happen on desktop
<om26er> dednick, hmm, you know a way around that ?
<gvs77> nhaines:  upload it and click it iin the file browser?
<dednick> om26er: perhaps enabling it through the nm interface
<gvs77> upload to the phone I mean
<svij> nhaines: Kniple: there is already a deb2snap tool
<om26er> dednick, yeah, but that would probably require root
<guest42345> gvs77, first you need to build the click, then adp push it to the phone and then pkcon something to install it
<nhaines> gvs77: push it to the phone and run something like pkcon install --local --allow-untrusted foobar.click and there it is.
<Kniple> svij: really?
<svij> yep https://github.com/mikix/deb2snap
<dednick> om26er: yes, most likely
<mcphail> I'd be surprised if an automatic snap creation tool was useful for anything but the most trivial cases
<nhaines> That's okay, because I want it to be trivial to create snaps.
<mcphail> nhaines: most applications which have been bundled in a .deb do not have a concept of confinement
<popey> nhaines: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted foobar.click (not install --local) fyi
<nhaines> popey: thanks!  I always have to look that up.
 * mcphail had to create an alias for that :)
<nhaines> I shall proceed to remember it for about two and a half weeks before I forget again.  :)
<dednick> om26er: afraid that doesnt seem to work either :/
<dednick> om26er: you'll need to ask somebody from the indicator team why it doesnt. works fine on desktop.
<dednick> dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:"org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" string:"WirelessEnabled" variant:boolean:true
<popey> i keep a "in.sh" in my ~/bin on my phone with that command in, so I just "in.sh foo.click"
<nhaines> Oh, I just remembered... the "Photos" scope has been missing from the app store for a month or two.
<Kniple> thanks svij :)
<guest42345> some reddit people can't adb into mx4 https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3fqatf/ubuntu_phone_cannot_use_developer_mode_neither/
<popey> one person :)
<Guest25268> yep, one reddit people
 * popey replied
 * Guest25268 nice ^_^
<Hawk_> [   12.829848] coresight-etb coresight-etb.0: ETB aborted [   12.829971] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000200
<Hawk_> finally got a boot screen..though its a crash. :)
<Hawk_> how to go further on what caused the kernel panic?
<Hawk_> [    9.835708] initrd: boot mode: ubuntu
<Hawk_> correct?
<ogra_> Hawk_, check your console settings in the kernel config ... upstart requires a proper tty to attach to as console
<Hawk_> Kernel command line: console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x3F ehci-hcd.park=3 maxcpus=2 androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.bootloader=s1 oemandroidboot.s1boot=1269-1300_S1_Boot_MSM_8X30_R1_25 androidboot.serialno=ZH8000912S ta_info=1,16,256 startup=0x00000001 warmboot=0x77665501 oemandroidboot.imei=3561940520305900 oemandroidboot.phoneid=0000:3561940520305900
<Hawk_> still using upstart? thought has been switched to systemd?
<ogra_> not the phone, no
<Hawk_> i am using wily-tarball
<ogra_> try appending a console=tty1 or so to your cmdline
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> dont
<ogra_> you want vivid
<Hawk_> oh
<maggots> Anyone in europe get the meizu phone yet i ordered over 2 weeks ago and it looks like they did not ship it yet?
<Hawk_> ok, will try vivid
<ogra_> wily is in the middle of a gcc5 transition ... it will be totally broken currently
<Hawk_> do I need the kernel console patch?
<ogra_> Hawk_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture see the third paragraph in the top section there wrt consoles
<maggots> anyone have the meizu phone?
<ogra_> you need to somehow have console=tty0 or tty1 as your last console= option, else upstart tries to attach to ttyHSL0, which it cant handle
<Hawk_> orgra_ , noted. should be ok for me to just do the patch?
<ogra_> maggots, plenty of people i'D guess
<nhaines> ogra_: I was never so happy as not to have upgraded my desktop to devel yet.  :D
<ogra_> Hawk_, not sure if you even need that, try to set it in the kernel or if you can via the bootloader, the patch there is very specific to samsung
<ogra_> nhaines, haha, yeah
<ogra_> Hawk_, only use the patch if you cant achieve it without it
<Hawk_> is console=ttyHSL0 all right?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> read what i wrote again ;)
<Hawk_> ok
<Hawk_> will read up
<ogra_> <ogra_> you need to somehow have console=tty0 or tty1 as your last console= option, else upstart tries to attach to ttyHSL0, which it cant handle
<Hawk_> oic. :)
<ogra_> ;)
<Hawk_> thanks again
<Hawk_> notice that rootstock-ng is written by you
<Hawk_> can we not do the tar stuff locally on the pc?
<Hawk_> instead of on the phone
<ogra_> well, then it takes a lot longer to transfer it over USB
<Hawk_> i see
<ogra_> both ways have their tradeoffs :)
<Hawk_> for newbie to touch, perhaps it will help to note that /recovery need to be able to hold the tarball
<Hawk_> and that /data partition has to be at least 2GB
<ogra_> (i must admit i never stopwatched which one is faster but my guiess is they are equally slow)
<Hawk_> mainly not so much on speed but rather on disk space on phone
<Hawk_> some of the phone dont have enough
<ogra_> hmm, doesnt the porting guide say that somewhere ?
<Hawk_> no, i read through the guide...dun remember seeing it anywhere
<ogra_> well, if you ever start supporting OTA upgrades your recovery partition needs to be big enouh to hold the whole image anyway
<Hawk_> i had to go through the rootstock-ng-install script
<Hawk_> yeah, that is when i am already familiar with touch. :)
<ogra_> thats kind of a requirement ... :)
<Hawk_> given that I am totally noob...
<Hawk_> familiar with android not touch
<Hawk_> how is all those android developer going to port touch then?
<Hawk_> we learn "on the job". :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we all do :)
<Hawk_> it does help to have a good doc...at least to get to a booting stage
<Hawk_> anyway, thanks for all the tips...going to give it another go
<Isotop7> is it normal that i dont get a mouse arrow in convergence mode on my arale?
<Isotop7> there is no point in using a mouse if i dont see where it hovers i think...
<Tm_T> Isotop7: it's normal, no cursor yet
<dobey> indeed, there are no converged devices yet
<Guest25268> Isotop7, should't be that hard to hack a mouse cursor :> the mouse is working. hack some unity8 qml's for a DIY pointer
<ogra_> there is a silo PPA with working mouse cursor already, it just didnt land in any image yet
<Gringer> Hello together, does someone use the Mx4 together with Owncloud Server? I can`t acces my webinterface with the browser. I see the Loginpage but when I press Log In nothing happens...
<Dragonkeeper> im new to writing qml .  i have some cpp code id like to use for an app . but im not sure about qml stuff.  would someone beable to give me an example of how to use a textfield to display console output from the cpp code  and send a key press 'c'  to the cpp console
<LvM_> Hi guys,
<LvM_> quick question (sorry if i log out, i m on my phone)
<LvM_> is it possible to dual boot on an iphone?
<jgdx> LvM_, no, sorry.
<LvM_> thank you for your swift reply, it saves me a lot of time :-)
<Dragonkeeper> to run on iphone   iphone would 1st need android drivers
<jgdx> Dragonkeeper, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-topic.html
<Dragonkeeper> jgdx: thanks
<jgdx> from that page there's http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-exposecppattributes.html for the first part, and http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-interactqmlfromcpp.html for the latter
<jgdx> Dragonkeeper, ^
<Dragonkeeper> :)  lots to learn
<jgdx> Dragonkeeper, there's a lot of bindings bundled in the ubuntu toolkit, so you don't necessarily need to write one yourself.
<jgdx> Depends on what you want to do, of course, but some things can be done using qml only.
<Dragonkeeper> jgdx: i want to write a text based game . like zork .  but i prefer cpp  so i just want qml to read the output from cpp and send input to cpp from button presses
<jgdx> okay
<Dragonkeeper> looking at this ... id need to rewrite the cpp code ?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> is there, in the moment, a way to change the ui in ubuntu-touch?
<studio_> maybe my question is, is it possible, to downgrade the device from mir back to x-server, to use for exp. xfce with an X-Server, instead of an MIR-Server?
<studio_> is it, or isn't it, "in the moment"?
<studio_> anybody here?
<Dragonkeeper> qml app with c++ plugin ... better to use qmake or cmake ?
<studio_> ok, no answer seems to be, that this problem is known ... sorry for asking questions like that :(
<mcphail> aargh - did I miss studio_?
<zub> Hi. I'm trying to display a simple list in QML and I must be doing something horribly wrong. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002501/ - any idea why the items don't show up?
<zub> I see they are created (via the Component.onCompleted expressions)
<kenvandine> zub, hey
<kenvandine> zub, i think you need to set the geometry of ListView
<kenvandine> like anchors.fill: parent
<kenvandine> try that just to test
<zub> kenvandine: hooray! re're right :)
<zub> thanks a lot
<kenvandine> no problem
<zub> there's another thing I don't understand: the list happily covers the Label that is defined above; I'm a QML newb, but I thought that when there are two items in a Column, they would be arranged vertically
<mcphail> zub: I've found Columns to be full of those headaches
<zub> mcphail: so it's not only me
<zub> if I set header and footer, and drag the list, the footer happily displays over the head of the Page...
<zub> (I don't really need the header and footer of the list at the moment, but still...)
<zub> hm, but that only happens when the ListView is in a column, which it turns out it should not be: QML Column: Cannot specify top, bottom, verticalCenter, fill or centerIn anchors for items inside Column. Column will not function.
<mcphail> zub: I've found I need to set anchors arbitrarily to get columns to lay out correctly. It has been a process of trial and error. Really frustrating
<mcphail> zub: however, one solution is to not use a column at all
<zub> there is another issue: I've got a settings page that I display in PageStack; the settings page is initially not visible (visible: false)
<zub> there is a (now column-less) ListView; when the page is displayed the elements don't start form the top of the page's "body"... but as soon as I drag the list a bit, it "snaps" to the top
<zub> I suspect is has to do with visible: false (some calculation not working when the list is created but not visible?0
<zub> is there a way I can force the page to refresh when it's added to the stack?
<mcphail> zub: not sure. The only similar thing I've done is in an app with a disclaimer page. I cheated with that by having 2 columns in the page, one with visible: true and the other with visible: false, toggling with a checkbox. Hacky, but it worked
<mcphail> zub: you'd be better asking in #ubuntu-app-devel during European office hours, though
<zub> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Work Like A Dog Day! 😃
<justCarakas> woef
<Hawk_> orga_ , after changing console=tty0, it just hung on boot logo
<jgdx> mandel, ping
<ogra_> HaoLi, awesome ... so you got over the hump :)
<HaoLi> ogra_,hello
<ogra_> your next prob is that adbd wont let you in ... (it checks for the screen lock state and only starts after the android container is fully up, which i guess is the bit failing for you now)
<morphis> some one here cross-building packages for touch too?
<morphis> always getting problems with python3.4 in vivid with sbuild (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12005895/)
<morphis> ogra_: any idea?
<ogra_> nope, i either build natively on a chromebook in a chroot or i use qemu-user-static (which i think sbuild uses too)
<ogra_> or i just use a native PPA ;)
<morphis> hm
<morphis> ogra_: yeah, if you have upload access on one :)
<anpok_> morphis: yes doing that
<anpok_> but not for all packages..
<ogra_> morphis, i can get you access, one sec
<anpok_> and hm havent stumbled over that issue yet..
<ogra_> morphis, check your mail :)
<morphis> ogra_: thanks
<morphis> anpok_: I basicaly set it up with an : mk-sbuild --target armhf vivid
<ogra_> (and see PM)
<anpok_> morphis: there are a lot of packages not working with cross building schroot.
<morphis> hm
<anpok_> morphis: .. hm you can try to manually install it .. maybe you see why it refuses to install python
<morphis> I did but there seem to be problems betwne python3.4 and python3.4-minimal
<jgdx> faenil, hi, what build-dep do I need?
<jgdx> faenil, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit I guess :)
<hifi> does ubuntu touch use the android kernel drivers when ported to a new phone?
<hifi> if it's an android phone
<k1l> hifi: it uses the android drivers in containers.
<ogra_> hifi, yes, it has to
<ogra_> (if you want fully functional hardware at least :) )
<hifi> ok, yeah, I'm probably a bit off-topic, but I'm trying to figure out how I can enable stuff like usb tethering and such from /sys interface but I seem to be at loss how it's supposed to work
<Hawk_> orga_,  stuck at boot after changing to console=tty0
<Hawk_> http://textuploader.com/artaf
<hifi> I figured if ubuntu touch is sharing very little code with android userspace you guys would probably know how I can do such things
<Hawk_> this is the last_kmsg before
<hifi> been booting this old zte blade with stock kernel into busybox and tinkering around
<Hawk_> is the mounting error on usrdata something I need to work on?
<hifi> I can't directly use ubuntu touch binaries as they are for newer arm hardware though
<Hawk_> orga_ , any pointer will be much appreciated
<ogra_> Hawk_, looks like upstart (init) iself doesnt get along with your kernel, try to find out if you have all kernel options enabled that upstart needs
<ogra_> you are definitely in the rootfs already when it dies though, so the progress doesnt look bad :)
<Hawk_> yes. it didnt mount the android system.img properly though
<Hawk_> i use the script to add the kernel config
 * ogra_ would google for "used greatest stack depth"
<ogra_> seems the kernel is not allowing something that the binaries expect there
<ogra_> or some such (wildly guessing here)
<Hawk_> phablet-porting-scripts
<Hawk_> i see. its the kernel that i need to focus on then?
<ogra_> well, that might not be complete or not turn off interfering options
<ogra_> yeah,, thats where i would start at least
<Hawk_> ok, would have to check those previous successful xperia port then. thanks
<ogra_> hifi, the usb tethering is al done in userspace by setting options via setprop in  the android container alongside with adjusting network config in the ubuntu userspace for it
<Hawk_> doing this xperia l is driving me nut. have to take out the battery every single time it hang
<hifi> ogra_: if setprop is used, does it mean it requires non-free userspace utilities to do that switch?
<ogra_> whats nonfree about setprop ? :)
<hifi> well, why do you need to use setprop in the first place?
<hifi> what's magical about it
<ogra_> the android container manages the usb gadget
<hifi> the kernel exposes /sys and /dev interfaces, right?
<ogra_> to tell the android container we want something changed we use setprop,  the container notices the change and applies te config it has for this case in init.rc
<ogra_> we leave all HW handling to the container where possible and only interact with it
<ogra_> else you end up with a mess
<ogra_> we could definitely just do it from sysfs if wanted
<ogra_> but then yoou have to maintain hw config in two places and need to keep them in sync
<hifi> makes sense I guess
<hifi> my goal here actually is to try to just get debian armel to run with as little changes as possible on the hardware as it's binary compatible
<ogra_> (if you check your inir.rc for your device wou will likely see that it only writes to sysfs to make the actual change too)
<hifi> it doesn't actually
<ogra_> well, init.usb.rc or some such usually
<hifi> I tried looking for it but I can't find the sysfs interface anywhere
<ogra_> tere are sub-files of init.rc
<hifi> everywhere I look it's supposed to be at /sys/class/android_usb/android0/
<hifi> but I don't have /sys/class/android_usb
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well,, then your kernel doesnt have the android gadget enabled i guess
<hifi> not even when I adb in the running android system
<hifi> which definitely can switch it on
<ogra_> so check how it is switched on ;)
<hifi> if I only knew where to look, right? :p
<ogra_> usually it is either directly talking to the gadget via sysfs or it uses a functionfs on top to modify the setup
<hifi> it's weird I can't find any references that don't use android_usb sysfs class
<ogra_> at least in android 4.x (i never looked deeply into older versions)
<hifi> this is way old, 2.2 with 2.6.32 kernel
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, that might be different then
<hifi> so it's very likely it changed
<hifi> at least I could compile the kernel still to get debug output without adb, so that's something
<hifi> I thought I could see from the actual kernel source how the mode switch is done
<ogra_> (mind you, you wont be able to usea recent debian on it then ... systemd requites 3. kernels)
<ogra_> *requires
<hifi> in the end I could run a newer kernel if the drivers are portable
<ogra_> heh, thats surely quite some effort
<ogra_> (do you thinnk that is actually worth it ? )
<hifi> I'm on vacation, all bets are off
<hifi> it's an interesting concept to reuse old phones as small wireless enabled servers, don't you think?
<hifi> old android phones are starting to accumulate and the hardware is fairly usable
<ogra_> oh, yeah, for server stuff for sure ... if you dont mind wlan speed :)
<ogra_> the first thing from the community when we released the first nexus4 image for ubuntu was that they made tomcat work on it :)
<hifi> with usb tethering you could have a host system that a bunch of phones connect to and you get lower latency
<ogra_> (including a whole java IDE that ran on it)
<hifi> heh
<hifi> I also hope I can built this without actually much coding, it's all about gathering the pieces together
<hifi> unfortunately ubuntu touch binaries weren't compatible
<ogra_> we inly use armel inside the container ;)
<ogra_> (or rather: we let android use what it wants in there)
<ogra_> kind of a requirement if you have to use binary drifers
<ogra_> *drivers
<hifi> how is the wifi? I see the kernel only exposes rmnet interfaces along with usb0 and tunl/sit
<hifi> afaik rmnet is used for gsm networking etc.?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> for wifi you likelly have a wlan0 device after the driver was initialized properly
<hifi> I likely require some sort of sysfs magic or rfkill magic to enable it
<hifi> as I don't see any wireless interfaces
<ogra_> you likely require firmware to be uploaded to the chip
<hifi> ah
<ogra_> check your init.rc files (once again) :)
<hifi> init.athwlan.sh only does setprop magic again, damn it
<hifi> ah, found the firmware
<ogra_> well, the setprop usually triggers something ...
<hifi> and a .ko kernel module
<ogra_> (something that gets picked up by some init.rc service)
<hifi> cool, got wlan0 up
<hifi> so that's something
<hifi> I guess the next thing I should try is getting a newer kernel to run then if I plan to run systemd enabled debian on it
<hifi> thanks a lot ogra_
<hectortrope> Guys it's very urgent canm some tell me how I install ubtunu oin my android>
<jgdx> hectortrope, what device do you have?
<hectortrope> micromax a311
<hectortrope> its having octacore processor
<jgdx> !devices | hectortrope
<ubot5> hectortrope: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hectortrope> 2gb ram
<jgdx> hectortrope, there are some lg devices, but not your it seems. If it's not there, you can't install ubuntu on your device.
<hectortrope> may be no one tried I think so
<ogra_> hectortrope, you mean noone tried to port to the device ? yeah, thats a pretty hard task
<ogra_> you need to know a lot about both systems to do that
<ogra_> (and about build systems too)
<hectortrope> ogra_:  But after rooting my android I removed some pre-apps and now phone not working
<hectortrope> so better tinme to install ubunru
<ogra_> well, you first have to do a port ... thats a month or more of work for an experienced person i'd say
<hectortrope> port?/
<hectortrope> so impossible for me?
<hectortrope> why one month?
<hectortrope> ogra_:  any tutorials?
<ogra_> well, one month for someone who knows about compiling android and the internals about how ubuntu operates with the android container
<ogra_> for someone inexperienced it will take way linger
<ogra_> *longer
<ogra_> there is a link to the portin guide in the channel topic
<hectortrope> but why one month?
<hectortrope> if I foloow step by step one in one day etc?
<k1l_> hectortrope: if you work 24h a day on that port you will be faster than one month :) but it is a lot of work. its not "click here and everything works"
<hectortrope> k1l_:  :-(
<hectortrope> lol shit
<hectortrope> very very tough?
<hectortrope> I need some phone and will it stop existing android?
<k1l_> you need to have some knowledge about the underlying systems. and that is more than the average user got.
<ogra_> hectortrope, one bit of porting means to know the android tree and remove *everything* thats not needed for minimal HW bits ... that alone will take you days
<ogra_> (unless you know the source tree for your device in and out already)
<k1l_> there seem to be some guys on xda fiddeling with that device. but its not a big hacking community like on the famous devices like nexus etc.
<faenil> jgdx: apt-get build-deps ubuntu-ui-toolkit should be okay
<gvs77> Will making my phone writable break OTA updates?
<faenil> jgdx: sorry I'm currenty talking via login shell, I upgraded my system to be able to build unity and it doesn't boot anymore
<faenil> (yay)
<gvs77> just that action I mean, not modifying the base system
<ogra_> gvs77, no
<ogra_> OTA will parf on changes ... but not just because you made the system writable
<ogra_> *barf
<jgdx> faenil, what did you do? That just happened to me.
<faenil>  jgdx I did apt-get update and upgrade
<gvs77> Thanks ogra_, that makes sense
<jgdx> faenil, using the overlay ppa by any chance?
<faenil> jgdx: yup
<jgdx> faenil, :) check if you have a 52-ubuntu-touch.conf in your lightdm conf.d
<faenil> jgdx: see #unity to read more about the error I have
<jgdx> k
<hectortrope> ok ogra_  Thanks
<tsdgeos> the stable-phone-overlay has a new xserver-xorg-core that breaks the intel driver which renders some people's machine unbootable
<tsdgeos> any idea who to ask to either rever that  xserver-xorg-core or upload the new driver that doesn't break?
<ogra_> erm
<ogra_> why in the world would anyone enable the phone overlay PPA on a PC ?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: because it's the only way to develop
<ogra_> huh ?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: huh what?
<tsdgeos> the only way to build unity8 is to use the stable-phone-overlay
<ogra_> you are running ubuntu touch on your PC to devlop ?
<tsdgeos> or wily (which is obiously stupid)
<ogra_> yes, in a chroot or other build env
<tsdgeos> or compile 100 packages by hand
<tsdgeos> so yes, i run stable-phone-overlay and that's what we've been recommending to people to do in unity8
<ogra_> oh man
<tsdgeos> ogra_: no i'm not running ubuntu touch to develop
<tsdgeos> but i need the libraries
<ogra_> well, there are other packages with newer versions that will completely bust your install
<tsdgeos> nope
<ogra_> lightdm for example
<tsdgeos> it's all working fine and dandy
<tsdgeos> except xorg-server-core
<tsdgeos> and has been like that for months
<ogra_> well, i doubt anyone expects that you enable that PPA on your desktop install
<ogra_> and its a super dangerous thing to do
<tsdgeos> ogra_: well that's interesting because everyone on the unity8 team does
<tsdgeos> and as i said it's what we officially recommend
<ogra_> so i doubt anyone every cared how old or new the xserver is
<tsdgeos> so it's funny that someone has such a different opinion
<ogra_> yes, and i say thats mildly insane to recommend to people without warning them that it has the otential to trash their install
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so basically you're saying we can't develop
<tsdgeos> unless we use the stupid chroot
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<ogra_> (like i think it is massively (not mildly) instne to ask endusers to test wireless AP and make their phones writable)
<ogra_> sure you can develop
<tsdgeos> enlighten me
<ogra_> i would just not recommend that method to people
<tsdgeos> which method would you recommend?
<ogra_> develop in a chroot, test on a test system, in a VM or on an actual phone ... seemingly you are building x86 for testing so a VM should do fine
<ogra_> just dont make people use that PPA for desktop installs
<ogra_> many packages in there have phone specific patches or hacks ... a dist-upgrade might get you whatnot instlled ...
<tsdgeos> develop in a chroot is not an option
<ogra_> not sure i uhnderstand
<ogra_> you mean you cant edit code inside a chroot like you can edit it on your PC filesystem ?
<tsdgeos> don't worry, i'm not going to convince you and neither the other way around :)
<tsdgeos> let's just continue working
<ogra_> seems like ... i just find that pretty irresponsible to recommend to externals (at least without a big fat warning<)
<ogra_> but i guess you will deal with unbootable developer machines then ... :P
<tsdgeos> i totally agree it's irresponsible to break people machines
<tsdgeos> that's what i'm exactly complaining about
<tsdgeos> but you are the righteous chroot developer and need to force everyone onto your workflow
<tsdgeos> it'd be much easier just not breaking people's machines
<mcphail> perhaps there needs to be a separate PPA to suit the different use case?
<tsdgeos> there's no different usecase, that ppa has worked fine since it's inception, and it's very easy to fix
<tsdgeos> if i knew who to talk, that is obviously not ogra_
<ogra_> mcphail, a separate PPA wouldnt solve the issue that you end up with a hybrid desktop-phone install that is full of phone specific patches to packages the noirmal archive doesnt have
<ogra_> tsdgeos, try sil2100
<NymeriaFr> hello guys
<NymeriaFr> There is my application : http://www.jeodrive.com/download/qfacts-tar/
<NymeriaFr> I can lunch it very well on desktop but impossible to start it into my aquaris E4.5
<NymeriaFr> Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event
<NymeriaFr> there is my error
<mete_> hiya guys
<mete_> I need help
<mete_> mete@Animus:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<mete_> 2015/08/05 16:42:54 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<mete_> 2015/08/05 16:42:54 Device is |shieldtablet|
<mete_> Device shieldtablet not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<mete_> what should I do or how should I load
<mete_> mete@Animus:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<mete_> 2015/08/05 16:42:54 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<mete_> 2015/08/05 16:42:54 Device is |shieldtablet|
<mete_> Device shieldtablet not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<mete_> any ideas/
<mete_> ?
<mete_> guys
<popey> hello
<popey> we don't have an image for the nvidia shield tablet
<mete_> so I cant install ?
<mete_> :(
<mete_> Is there any other os I can load ?
<popey> No idea
<popey> You certainly can't install Ubuntu.
<ogra_> heh, perhaps you can ... if jumping through some fiery hoops :) but we are surely the wrong people to ask about that
<ogra_> if you want to port the ubuntu touch images to the shield people in here will surely answer questions ... weather there are other OSes you have to ask nvidia
<mete_> how?
<mete_> ask to who?
<ogra_> no idea
<mete_> how can I port then ?
<ogra_> you need the android source for the device ... do you have that ?
<ogra_> then there is a porting guide in the channel topic
<ogra_> note that this isnt an easy task and requires a lot of work
<mete_> oh god ....
<mete_> okay then what if I can change the device name and serials
<mete_> andmake it I dont know
<mete_> nexus
<mete_> and then
<popey> no
<mete_> install nexus image?
<popey> different hardware inside
<kalikiana> wtf my phone in my pocket went so hot, it went to gastboot mode on its won, and I can't reboot it anymore
<mete_> okay so
<kalikiana> if anyone has ideas....
<popey> like putting a ford engine in a toyota only harder
<kalikiana> :-(
<popey> kalikiana: hold power down for longer than you think you need to
<kalikiana> hmmm okay
<mete_> okay what about How can I change the serial and product Id?
<ogra_> kalikiana, plus 5 seconds ...
<ogra_> :)
<kalikiana> lol
<popey> mete_: for what purpose?
<ogra_> mete_, why would you want that ?
<k1l_> mete_: http://forum.xda-developers.com/shield-tablet/general/request-porting-ubuntu-touch-t2869169
<popey> good find k1l_
<mete_> wow
<k1l_> mete_: you could ask there if there is a new effort to do it now.
<mete_> will read that
<popey> it wont take long
<mete_> oh yes my porpuse is clear
<mete_> because recently thers a giant recall on devices
<mete_> fire hazardous
<mete_> and I will recevie another one
<popey> yay, free stuff
<mete_> but with this one Ill like to see linux ubuntu touch
<mete_> yeap
<mete_> :P
<popey> yeah, not gonna happen till someone does the port
<k1l_> had someone in here had the "red light of death" on his n4? my n4 died on a night on the QI charger and doesnt boot anymore
<popey> yes
<popey> charge from wall charger
<popey> and maybe disconnect battery if it really wont charge
<ogra_> yeah disconnectin the battery always helps with that
<k1l_> did charge from wallplug, open it, disconnect battery etc. nothing did the trick so far :(
<ogra_> though usually charging suffices
<popey> :(
<popey> is it a nice high capacity charger?
<ogra_> yeah, you want something with 2A or more
<k1l_> maybe its a late fallback from the swimming-with-my-n4 form one month ago. i did dry it and it worked afterwards, i thought at least
<kalikiana> my finger is starting to hurt, I wonder how long I need to hold....
<ogra_> yeah, probably your battery catched a cold that only developed slowly
<k1l_> 2A or more? i will look out for a powerfull charger. but i got a n6 now for 350euro. so i could run ubuntu on the n4 full time as spare device.
<kalikiana> popey: ogra_ I had to do power+up :-P
<popey> \o/
<popey> that too
<ogra_> oh
<kalikiana> I figured it might be wrong when my hands hurt :-D
<kalikiana> curiously it booted super fast
<kalikiana> well, not complaining now
<Paddy_NI> I wonder where "Podbird" gets its database of podcasts from?
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu Podcast is not there oddly, nor is BadVoltage
<Paddy_NI> I must have a proper look at the source later
<popey> yeah they are
<Paddy_NI> hmm..
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-08-05-171710.png
<popey> [M#:http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-08-05-171735.png
<Paddy_NI> popey, Ha
<Paddy_NI> Must be a picnic error
<popey> ya
<Paddy_NI> It only gave me very few results earlier
<Paddy_NI> Possibly could have timed out or something
<Paddy_NI> Two versions of the MP3 feed and one that does not specify what it is
<Paddy_NI> I'll assume that is the OGG
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: it uses the itunes database
<Paddy_NI> Elleo, Ah I see, I wonder why not gPodder
<Paddy_NI> Elleo, I guess the iTunes one has a larger database
<Paddy_NI> And is more likely to contain valid links etc
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: yeah, much larger
<Paddy_NI> Awesome
<Paddy_NI> Love the app btw
<Paddy_NI> Nice and simple
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: we might add support for gPodder as well at some point, but it's not a priority right now
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: thanks :)
<Paddy_NI> Cool
<Paddy_NI> I guess you are perhaps waiting to see how "Online Accounts" will be implemented in a more integrated manner
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: main focus at the moment is developing our own webservices backend
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: so we can have our server sync podcast location between devices and provide push notifications when new episodes appear
<Paddy_NI> Excellent now that is something I would love to see
<Elleo> (plus a bunch of other cool stuff, like recommendations, etc.)
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/symbolic-notification.png <-- a WIP screenshot from a little while back
<Elleo> I just need a chunk of free time in which to get it all finished off really
<Elleo> but that doesn't look like it'll happen any time soon
<Paddy_NI> That looks really nice
<Paddy_NI> It's really weird having an Ubuntu Phone in hand
<Elleo> heh
<Paddy_NI> I have been forcing myself to use it as a primary device since either Sunday or Monday
<Paddy_NI> My Xperia Z2 has become a glorified TV/media remote
<Paddy_NI> DLNA compatibility would make my frickin day
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> Dinner time :-)
<Paddy_NI> Will the Ubuntu Phone be more akin to iPhone than Android when it comes to obtaining applications?
<Paddy_NI> Eventually I mean
<ogra_> whats the difference ?
 * ogra_ has never owned an iphone
<Paddy_NI> I quite like that I can install apps from various sources on Android. iPhone has a more "Orwellian" feel to it
<ogra_> you can sideload anything you want on your ubuntu phone
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, I have yet to play with that
<ogra_> i dont think we'll support external stores in the default images ever though ...
<Paddy_NI> I guess I mean I can download APKs on android and install them
<ogra_> but the source is out there ... you could set up your own store and provide your own images ;)
<ogra_> right, thats what i meant by sideloading
<ogra_> you can just install a click package via adb or the terminal
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, Awesome
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if this option will permeate as time goes on
<dobey> ubuntu will remain ubuntu
<ogra_> it will persist ...
<dobey> which means if you decide to install stuff from other places, you get to keep the broekn pieces :)
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Nice one :-)
<ogra_> well, there might be vendors in the future that disallow adb or prevent the terminal from being installable or some such
<ogra_> you never know :)
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, I guess that is understandable
<ogra_> but on the distro level we definitely wont drop that feature
<dobey> ogra_: well, not unless they provide their own app store instead of ours, i guess
<dobey> ogra_: i don't think we'll ever blacklist our own terminal app :P
<ogra_> dobey, i guess that depends on $$$ involved ;)
<Paddy_NI> Is the new Plasma Mobile built on Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> it uses the basic image, yes
<ogra_> and replaces Mir and unity8
<Paddy_NI> I guess if they are not using Mir that will sort of break any sharing between the two with regards code
<Paddy_NI> KDE Connect would be very welcome on Ubuntu Touch
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, Do you use a Nexus 4 for development?
<Paddy_NI> They should totally include a link to Canonical/Ubuntus swag store on the phone, might be a good way to get some revenue...
<Paddy_NI> A scope would be better
<Paddy_NI> Or possibly have a Swag category in the existing appstore
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> thats a great idea :)
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<cwayne> i can see the article on phoronix now
<cwayne> "CANONICAL PUSHES ADS TO UNITY8 SCOPES"
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> I know that's Precisely why it should be done!
<Paddy_NI> You need to feed them something
<ogra_> better: "canonical introduces digital coupons"
<Paddy_NI> I quite like the Ubuntu Regatta Fleece although I have no idea what size I should get.  I really should purchase some measuring tape...
<mariogrip> ondra: what's the status for "phablet-5.0.2_r3"?
<kalikiana> wow, the "fastboot mode" happened again, in my pocket
<kalikiana> I'm starting to be a bit conerned here
<Paddy_NI> ON which handset?
<kalikiana> E4.5
<kalikiana> had it in my backpocket
<kalikiana> locked as usual
<kalikiana> it's happened the second time today
<Paddy_NI> I can't say I have experienced this yet
<Paddy_NI> Backpocket?
<k1l_> kalikiana: fastboot mode?
<kalikiana> yeah. I have had it "try to unlock itself" before
<Paddy_NI> I would never put a phone in my back pocket
<kalikiana> but fastboot is new
<kalikiana> k1l_: that's what usually I would use for emergency un-bricking after a bad update
<kalikiana> it requires holding volume up and power for 10 secs
<kalikiana> so... I don't even get how it does it
<k1l_> i know fastboot mode. that is when you press power and vol- on most devices on boot
<Paddy_NI> Try putting it in a less "tight" pocket and seeing if it does it again
<kalikiana> yeah
<kalikiana> vol- or vol+ depnds on the device
<Paddy_NI> It would not be difficult to activate really
<k1l_> sounds like the buttons get pressed in your pocket. and after the shutdown the buttons are still pressed and it gets to fastboot mode.
<kalikiana> well, I don't know.. it certainly is concerning me because it makes me totally unavailable silently...
<Paddy_NI> Avoid using your back pocket for a day and see if that remedies the issue
<kalikiana> that'll be tricky, my other pockets can't take two phones and other stuff :-D
<Paddy_NI> Ah
<Paddy_NI> You could invest in one of those kickstarter travel jackets
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> kalikiana, https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597538543/the-worlds-best-travel-jacket-with-15-features-bau
<Paddy_NI> kalikiana, Do you have the gel case on or off?
<Paddy_NI> The case makes the buttons a little tougher to push, maybe that is an option for you
<Paddy_NI> First determine whether or not it is a pocket related issue
<Paddy_NI> ;-)
<kalikiana> Paddy_NI: I never got around to getting one because of not being in spain... and then I forgot to try again. did they improve the store meanwhile?
<kalikiana> the last time I tried it required a spanish postal code
<kalikiana> I'd like to get one indeed
<Paddy_NI> kalikiana, I'm not sure, my E4.5 was give to me my a man called Seamus in the Pub
<kalikiana> lol
<kalikiana> that sounds shady :-D
<Paddy_NI> The really funny thing is it's true
<Paddy_NI> Actually it's a mate who receives loads of things like that through his work
<Paddy_NI> He primarily uses an MS stack so the phone was switched on once and never really used
<Paddy_NI> I think he toyed with the sdk briefly but just does not have the time
<Paddy_NI> Lucky me
<Paddy_NI> I have a big bright yellow gel case for it
<Paddy_NI> I took it off
<kalikiana> Paddy_NI: so... not happy with the case?
<kalikiana> I was wondering if the gel case was any good
<Paddy_NI> It's actually a good case, fits very snuggly
<Paddy_NI> Edge gestures however become a little more awkward
<Paddy_NI> I don't tend to use cases very much
<cwayne> \o/, just tested my runtracker app, and it was actually more accurate than my fitbit's gps :D
<Paddy_NI> cwayne, That's pretty neat
<Paddy_NI> I might give your "scopecreator" a try shortly
<Paddy_NI> cwayne, ^
<cwayne> Paddy_NI: cool :) lemme know if you get any questions
<Paddy_NI> cwayne, Certainly Sir :-)
<Paddy_NI> cwayne, Would it be possible to use scopecreator to create a Scope that points to transmission-daemon?
<cwayne> Paddy_NI: if there's an RSS feed for it perhaps
<cwayne> it's really just a templaste for RSS, twitter accounts/lists, and youtube channels
<hectortrope> hi cant I do https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/  from debian?
<Paddy_NI> I guess I could have it point to a list of linux distro torrents
<cwayne> sure, i mean you could write a scope for transmission-daemon probably, but scopecreator is really kinda limited
<cwayne> it's more for like, news sites and stuff, so people that aren't necessarily devs can make scopes in 5 minutes
<plm> Hi all
<plm> ubuntu phone use just snap instead apt-get?
<Paddy_NI> cwayne, That's cool I can think of a number of sites that I would like to see news from that easily
<cwayne> Paddy_NI, yeah, and you can add keywords now so they automagically show up in the news aggregator scope too :)
<Paddy_NI> cwayne, really?
<Paddy_NI> Has that update been pushed out yet?
<plm> anyone?
<davmor2> plm: no it is click it will become snap in the future though
<plm> davmor2: what is difference between click and snap?
<davmor2> plm: not a lot, snaps are based off of the work that went into click
<plm> davmor2: so a click is a snap? :)
<davmor2> plm: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/tutorials/build-snaps/   https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/packaging-click-apps/  that might help you
<leptone> whats the best way to refer to this project: Ubuntu Touch? Ubuntu for Phones?
<k1l_> the plan was ubuntu for phones. but ubuntu touch somewhat got the hype :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-06
<shengchieh> hi, guys. I met a mir exception error when bootup on a arm device. so i try to rebuild mir with ./cross-sompile-chroot.sh but the built library can be lunched functional on arm target. Does any one has the same experience and know how to solve it?
<shengchieh> hi, guys. I met a mir exception error when bootup on a arm device. so i try to rebuild mir with ./cross-sompile-chroot.sh but the built library can not be lunched functional on arm target. Does any one has the same experience and know how to solve it?
<guest42345> shengchieh, try #ubuntu-mir
<shengchieh> thanks, i'll ask it at mir channel
<tsdgeos> ogra_: faenil did contact sil2100 already i didn't feel like doing it again
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning @dholbach
<dholbach> hey justCarakas
<ogra_> tsdgeos, awesome
<faenil> tsdgeos: yeah sil2100 said he'd look into it asap
<sil2100> Syncing the xorg packages? Yes, that's on my today's TODO list :)
<Kniple> Hey Guys, I've noticed a problem, if you leave the settings screen open on for example Updates, lock your phone, open it again (with passcode) the "back" arrow doesnt work. I have to close the settings "app" to be able to return to the menu. Is this something anyone else has experienced? (Meizu MX4)
<faenil> sil2100: awesome thanks :)
<ogra_> Kniple, sounds like it would be worth to report on launchpad
<Kniple> Yeah, i've been thinking about it.
<Kniple> :D
<Kniple> Need to test it out more though (currently aint got hte phone on me)
<Kniple> I'll run a series of tests when I get home, and file a bug if it seems to be a problem.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Fresh Breath Day! 😃
<bq-e5-noob> im looking for a bluetooth headset for my new bq-e5. do u have a recommendation? or does it work with any headset?
<popey> bq-e5-noob: in theory any should work
<bq-e5-noob> do u use one? if so, wich one?
<popey> I do not.
<bq-e5-noob> popey: ok
<cimi> seb128, you coming to london for a sprint in few weeks?
<seb128> cimi, yes
<cimi> seb128, ok, my kbd can wait then
<cimi> :)
<seb128> sure
<seb128> morphis is going to be there as well I think
<oSoMoN> brendand, hey, I came across https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/messaging-app/fix_send_button/+merge/267163 and I’m curious about that fix that landed, can you elaborate on this? (FTR we have the same kind of workaround in the browser’s autopilot emulators)
<brendand> oSoMoN, i believe a patch was made to autopilot so that it ignores the component version in the name
<brendand> oSoMoN, so it should no longer be necessary and will in fact break code that uses that workaround
<brendand> oSoMoN, which is unfortunate
<Elleo> brendand: are you getting errors like this in your ~/.cache/upstart/maliit-server.log when those system tests are failing? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12012820/
<brendand> Elleo, oh - not sure - i'll check
<Elleo> brendand: because that's what I'm seeing, which suggests an issue with the unity8 restart as maliit isn't able to connect to unity8 after the first restart
<Elleo> well, after the second restart
<Elleo> the first one seems to be fine, then after that it seldom connects again
<brendand> Elleo, yeah i do - i can do another run and see if it corresponds precisely with the failure occuring
<Elleo> brendand: yeah, that'd be good, it's looking pretty likely
<brendand> Elleo, can it be fixed?
<brendand> Elleo, i know restarting unity8 so much is slightly unusual but it *could* happen in normal usage i guess
<Elleo> brendand: I'm not sure why it's happening yet :/ maliit seems to get restarted when unity8 is restarted, which should be enough to let it make a connection
<Elleo> brendand: based on what I recall from the upstart scripts maliit shouldn't get started until unity8 reports itself accepting connections
<Elleo> brendand: might need to find someone with a bit more unity8/upstart knowledge to poke this as well though, as it's not anything maliit specific, that's the standard error that the qt-ubuntu mir platform integration stuff spits out when it can't connect
<brendand> oSoMoN, looks like you use it in close_tab
<Elleo> brendand: although interestingly after the tests have finished the keyboard displays under normal usage
<brendand> Elleo, afaict it seems to display in the test too
<Elleo> brendand: interesting, it didn't display in the tests I just ran
<Elleo> brendand: that error might be just from unity8 disappearing then, rather than from the attempt to restart
<brendand> Elleo, i could be wrong about that, but i thought i remember the screenshots showing it...
<oSoMoN> brendand, yes. Will you submit a patch for webbrowser-app, or do you want me to take care of it?
<brendand> oSoMoN, i don't think we use close_tab, so could you?
<oSoMoN> brendand, ok
<oSoMoN> brendand, do you have a reference to the autopilot commit that fixed this behaviour?
<Elleo> brendand: after restarting my phone the keyboard is now showing up in all the tests, so something else odd was happening previously :/
<brendand> oSoMoN, i believe it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1337004
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337004 in Autopilot "Make it easier to select a custom proxy object with a class name different from the QML type" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<brendand> Elleo, i think i found a smoking gun right before the failure - WARNING: void MIMPluginManagerPrivate::_q_setActiveSubView(const QString&, Maliit::HandlerState) "libubuntu-keyboard-plugin.so" "en" is not enabled
<brendand> Elleo, i didn't see the other error though
<brendand> Elleo, mmm. actually that might be a red herring - i see it earlier in the log when it worked too...
<sil2100> pitti: hey! Do you know when the new libboost1.58 migrates?
<pitti> sil2100: presumably in half a year or so :-(
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.58.html
<pitti> it's entangled with a gazillion g++ transitions
<sil2100> :<
<ogra_> mpt, whats the difference between "alert" and "alarm" roles ?
<ogra_> seems you are saying in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#primary-output that "alert" should always be the default role (if no other one is active)
 * ogra_ doesnt like that gcc5 stuff ... i think we should just roll back to gcc 4.9 :P
<mpt> ogra_, yes, but I was just writing what ted told me. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound?action=diff&rev2=137&rev1=136>
<ogra_> mpt, ah ... we should have a "blame-ted" tag on the wiki ;)
<ogra_> i dont mind what the default role is, but it is hard to understand the difference between alarm and alert without further explanation how they are different
<sergiusens> ogra_: in your email you mention manta, is it just there or does it really work?
<ogra_> sergiusens, no idea, it is there :)
 * ogra_ hasnt booted a manta in 1.5 years or so
<brendand> Elleo, this time i didn't see the error from the pastebin at all :/
<Elleo> brendand: that error's normal
<Elleo> brendand: I'm suspecting something more autopilot introspection related
<Elleo> brendand: (the active subview error that is)
<morphis> seb128: yeah I will be there
<sergiusens> ogra_: right, I tried rc-proposed and see a screen blanking issue (I think manta had this issue before as well)
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, i think davmor2 can tell you about it :)
<sergiusens> davmor2: did you recap on manta at all or are you abiding to its neglection even for fun?
<sergiusens> ogra_: fwiw, I powered krillin just now and I really prefer the form factor over arale; the only gotcha is the camera IMO
<popey> shame it doesn't have more RAM
<ogra_> well, my gotcha is the RAM as well :)
<ogra_> ha
<morphis> sergiusens: and in comparison with vega one on the camera side??
<popey> it's almost impossible to share a photo because the phone runs out of RAM when you have app + gallery + content-hub open
<ogra_> sergiusens, though it is funny to specifically hear you say that :)
 * ogra_ remembers when we first met you had this gigantic samsung phablet as phone :) 
<morphis> popey: never tried that yet
<sergiusens> popey: I have that issue on arale too! It's frustrating not to share a photo of my beer drinking to get other people envious :-P
<sergiusens> morphis: I don't have a vegeta
<sergiusens> morphis: but I think that phone is also bigger
<ogra_> welll, the lowmemorykiller on all our devices is completely unconfigured ...
<ogra_> we just run with the defaults the android init.rc files apply on boot
<popey> its a serious flaw
<sergiusens> ogra_: fix it!
<ogra_> and afaik all of the phones use the very same values, regardless of the amount of ram they have
<ogra_> sergiusens, i  only started lookking into that last weekend :)
<popey> so it's fixed?
<sergiusens> ogra_: so one more weekend and it's fixed :-P
<ogra_> oh, and the overcommit settings are totally bonkers too
<ogra_> i'm still trying out different settings ;)
<ogra_> once i find good values i'll popose a fix
<morphis> sergiusens: yeah ... that seems to be the compromise
<ogra_> the prob is also that lowmemoorykiller kind of applies android standards ...
<morphis> really thinking if I should go and buy just the krillin
<morphis> regardless of the not-so-good camera module
<ogra_> (headless apps, apps that are just empty zygote processes etc ... all that stuff doesnt exist in our setup)
<sergiusens> morphis: the other downside for krillin, for me at least, is the radio; we only get edge in the americas (except for brasil and uruguay I think)
<morphis> ah
<morphis> that should be the problem here in EU :)
<davmor2> sergiusens: manta has a weird issue if you leave the screen on for a while it flashing like crazy
<sergiusens> davmor2: thanks for confirming, we had this issue before and required fixing in mir, so I guess it's not going to happen soon
<davmor2> sergiusens: I think the priorities are else where to be honest
<sergiusens> davmor2: when I said 'soon' I was being ironic and really meant never ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: see now I don't know if you are being ironic or not ;)
<sergiusens> davmor2: :-)
<sergiusens> davmor2: since I have your attention, what is the stable channel for krillin again?
<davmor2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ChannelsToFlash
<sergiusens> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> sergiusens: pleasure
<jgdx> greyback, hi, could you take a look at displays api [1] and the display api [2]? [1] http://goo.gl/F3srUl [2] http://goo.gl/PnxGF4
 * jgdx couldn't figure out how to use pad.lv to link to specific file
<greyback> jgdx: yep, thanks!
<jgdx> greyback, not sure what you feel about having to marshall between system settings and mir on resolutions.
<Savvy> Hello guys
<Savvy> As far as I understood, you don't use git to manage the repos?
<ogra_> we use launchpad ...
<ogra_> while that provides support for git and bzr, most bits are in bzr
<Savvy> I see
<Savvy> Is the ubuntu layer built on top of the android layer?
<ogra_> no ... they are built separately and the android bits run in a container that ubuntu fires up durin the boot process
<Savvy>  I see
<Savvy> Last question :b
<Savvy> Do I have full access to the hardware when using ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> define full access
<ogra_> screwdriver and soldering iron ?
<ogra_> datasheets ?
<jgdx> did you know that capacitors in a dc circuit have infinite resistance?
<ogra_> (and if in SW, in which context, app access or tinkering on the cmdline/terminal ?)
<ogra_> you need to be a bit more specific with that one :)
<Savvy> With full access I mean if I can take phone calls with my WiFi adapter
<Savvy> Or toast bread with my bluetooth one
<ogra_> if the android driver supports it and if you write an app that can handle it, sure :)
<Savvy> Without rescrictions as android non root imposes
<Savvy> Exactly ogra
<Savvy> No apps
<ogra_> you have full sudo access, like on every other ubuntu install :)
<Savvy> My QUESTION is
<Savvy> Sorry caps, phone
<ogra_> (which means there is no "non-root" scenario)
<Savvy> Iif the android layer remained the basis for the distro ( I know this makes no sense tech speaking regarding distro meaning) and hence there would still be some restrictions but you already answered no
<Savvy> And now you answered it all with no no-sudo scenarios, ok :b tyvm
<ogra_> well, the whole set of drivers lives inside the container, you have full access to it and all ...
<ogra_> but after all there are binary blob drivers in that android container, to which we dont have the source either
<ogra_> (some at least)
<ogra_> so you have full root access, can do anything you want outsiude and inside the container but on HW level only within the bounds of what you can do with the binaries
<ogra_> (you will not be able to modify the graphics or modem drivers ... )
<ogra_> (beyond the knobs they provide already indeed)
<greyback> jgdx: hey, the Mir api gives read/notify access to all the Display related data I think you need.
<greyback> I don't think we need to duplicate all that via dbus really
<greyback> the only thing we need dbus for is to modify the display state
<greyback> would you agree?
<jgdx> greyback, how would system settings read a given setting on a display exactly?
<jgdx> s/exactly/from mir
<greyback> jgdx: qtubuntu is a wrapper around mirclient, allowing Qt to work with Mir. Right now it doesn't allow access to mirclient apis directly by apps. QtUbuntu would need modifying allow access to the mir display configuration for system settings
<greyback> there is an api called "native interface" which qtubuntu could use to export access to mirclient data, and system settings would use this
<jgdx> greyback, I though that was hard/impossible to make secure…
<jgdx> either way, if that's possible—great!
<greyback> jgdx: this would be for read/notify access
<greyback> we'd still need the dbus api to make changes
<jgdx> greyback, yup. This means the dbus apply method needs to be expanded slightly.
<jgdx> to include scale
<greyback> jgdx: "scale" is something mir doesn't have
<greyback> I need to see what we can do so
<jgdx> greyback, that's why I originally left it out.
<jgdx> it could be gsettings
<greyback> Yeah
<greyback> jgdx: ideally, we'd like to save the scale per physical monitor, no?
<greyback> and selected resolution, orientation...
<jgdx> greyback, that's what I read from the spec
<greyback> jgdx: so that data needs to be stored somehow that unity8 can read it and apply immediately
<greyback> jgdx: I'll need a little time to come up with a proposal
<greyback> have thinking to do
<jgdx> greyback, roger.
<jgdx> greyback, want to mention that scaling is probably set on the seat's config, not system wide.
<greyback> jgdx: akc
<greyback> ack
<kenvandine> mandel, have you had any luck figuring out what's up with the fix-network branch?
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you fix the merge conflict in your hotspots branch?  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-1-build/45/console
<jgdx> kenvandine, i fixed that
<jgdx> IIRC
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you doing a rebuild?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah... just now
<kenvandine> might be a new conflict
<kenvandine> i just landed those autopilot fixes
<jgdx> give me a minute
<kenvandine> jgdx, with your two branches, i'm seeing intermittent keyboard failures
<kenvandine> RuntimeError: Keyboard is not on screen
<kenvandine> ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_wifi.WifiEnabledTestCase.test_connect_to_hidden_network
<kenvandine> jgdx, i got that twice
<kenvandine> out of 5 runs
<kenvandine> i don't think it has anything to do with our tests
<jgdx> kenvandine, where?
<kenvandine> on my krillin
<jgdx> really.. ow
<kenvandine> i just landed that silo
<kenvandine> i hadn't seen the keyboard error lately
<kenvandine> so surprising
<jgdx> kenvandine, hm, that was supposed to merge cleanly. Anyway, pushed r1496
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> so you haven't seen that keyboard error?
<kenvandine> jgdx, must be a race
<kenvandine> maybe the keyboard isn't shown in time
<jgdx> kenvandine, I haven't run those two branches at the same time.
<kenvandine> i doubt it has anything to do with those branches
<kenvandine> i think it's just that more tests pass now :)
<jgdx> what a fun game
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's impressive to see how low the system load is staying during tests now
<kenvandine> we were really thrashing it before
<jgdx> kenvandine, 90 buses would do that :p
<kenvandine> indeed
<jgdx> kenvandine, that osk hide feature, that'll work even though the osk has already been hidden, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> jgdx, i've reproduced it by running just the one individual test too
<jgdx> kenvandine, that's great.
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh my... the storage tests are failing on my krillin because it takes 14 seconds to open the about->storage page
<jgdx> kenvandine, doesn't take that long on my device.. 9 secs
<jgdx> okay, long though
<kenvandine> yeah, it's much faster on my arale
<kenvandine> slow as hell still
<kenvandine> but really slow on my krillin
<jgdx> that's not acceptable no
<jgdx> so that's the reason for the failures.. but why does dbus croak?
<kenvandine> there's a dbus timeout before it loads :/
<kenvandine> i think it's a 10 second timeout
<jgdx> ugh.. is what's causing the slowness a dbus sync call?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i bet that's why we've been seeing some of those failures in about the other day
<jgdx> i'd put money on that too
<kenvandine> i'm going to file a bug about the slowness
<jgdx> thanks
<kenvandine> we need to fix that regardless
<kenvandine> but probably not trivial
<jgdx> maybe it's a regression
<kenvandine> i just counted 9 seconds on my mako
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> wow, the number of deprecation warnings being logged is crazy
<kenvandine> jgdx, i think those deprecations is the problem
<kenvandine> 856 of those logged just loading the storage page
<kenvandine> and it seemed to wait until it finished logging all those before showing the page
<kenvandine> i counted 6 seconds while it was spewing the log
 * jgdx chokes on a blueberry
<jgdx> not seeing that on desktop using vivid+overlay
<kenvandine> jgdx, bingo
<jgdx> what'd i win!
<jgdx> ?
<kenvandine> i updated the storage related stuff to import 1.3 and fixed the deprecations
<kenvandine> now takes 7 seconds to load on my krillin
<kenvandine> that's down 7 seconds!
<kenvandine> this sucks!
<jgdx> nice! :) Thankfully our tests elegantly caught that regression :p
<kenvandine> we have deprecations all over the place :/
<jgdx> what import is that?
<kenvandine> Ubuntu.Components and Ubuntu.Components.ListItems
<kenvandine> bumped to 1.3
<kenvandine> and fixed the UbuntuShape usage
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/1_3_deprecations/+merge/267241
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ that fixes enough to make the tests pass reliably
<kenvandine> but we need to do that throughout settings :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, i have a branch that should update everythign to 1.3 :)
<kenvandine> lets hope it works
<jgdx> kenvandine, sweet!
<kenvandine> at least the about panel works completely and tests pass with it
<kenvandine> need to get a build to confirm the rest
<jgdx> I just made an autopilot test that goes to hotspots, tries to enable, get prompted that wifi is off, accepts prompt (thus enabling wifi) and asserts that both wifi and hotspot is enabled
<jgdx> then made the ui do that
<kenvandine> tests driven development!
<jgdx> word(s)!
<jgdx> kenvandine, 86 imports of 0.1 :S
<kenvandine> and some 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2
<kenvandine> i updated them all to 1.3
<kenvandine> in that 1_3_deprecations branch
<kenvandine> and fixed the UbuntuShape deprecations
<kenvandine> not sure if there are more
<jgdx> need another +1?
<kenvandine> we'll see
<kenvandine> not yet..
<jgdx> kenvandine, I want to push those design changes to my hotspots branch to get debs.
<kenvandine> hmm
<kenvandine> i'd rather keep that separate
<jgdx> but that means that silo 46 is going to become real unstable for a while
<jgdx> why?
<kenvandine> did you see the chatter in the other channel?
<jgdx> nop
<kenvandine> pmcgowan suggested we try to land it next week then fix the bugs the week after
<jgdx> right
<kenvandine> so push it to a new branch that prereqs the old branch
<jgdx> oay
<kenvandine> so we can land the old UI if needed
<jgdx> okay
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we still need to freeze strings
<pmcgowan> so UI changes cant muck with those
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'm not sure we'll be ready to land the redesign in time though
<kenvandine> so i don't want to risk that
<kenvandine> i'd rather land the existing design for ota6
<kenvandine> then the redesign for ota7
<kenvandine> or at least have that option
<jgdx> I think that's bad.
<kenvandine> if the redesign is in good shape like monday
<kenvandine> then reconsider
<kenvandine> jgdx, i just want to have that option
<jgdx> kenvandine, moving the ui is super confusing, don't you think? And two releases are more than one
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> but do we really want to delay landing the feature on that?
<kenvandine> jgdx, the redesign isn't really huge
<kenvandine> so maybe it'll be ready in time for the freeze :)
<jgdx> it's about fixing the other issues as well, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but those aren't really UI issues
<kenvandine> if you create a separate MR for it, we can consider both as landing candidates
<kenvandine> hopefully shooting for the redesign
<jgdx> Sure thing
<kenvandine> no extra work this way :)
<jgdx> All three indicator bugs are affecting ui :p
<kenvandine> but we don't need to change our UI to fix the bugs :p
<kenvandine> afaik
<jgdx> right! Eeh what bugs? :p
<muka> is tethering available yet? 'adb shell android-gadget-service enable rndis'  is not working. I'm running debian thought.
<muka> I wrote small script that works but conn. is slow.
<Telumehtar> I have just ordered a Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition. Anyone here have one?
<popey> \o/
<popey> yes
<Telumehtar> Are you enjoying it?
<popey> of course :)
<Telumehtar> I just have to wait two weeks for it to arrive, apparently. Assuming it really trashes that long.
<Telumehtar> takes. Apologies I am typing on a Nexus 6
<Telumehtar> Is there a site with changelog for the OTA updates?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-5
<k1l_> Telumehtar: ^
<Telumehtar> Many thanks k1l_. Exploring the wiki now
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-07
<muka> I get 0.15Mbps when I tether. How can I speed it up?
<Hawk_> is there any place that ubuntu touch use to log the boot up process
<Hawk_> ?
<Hawk_> i managed to boot up till android container but it show "[   40.615962] Restarting system." at the end of dmesg
<Hawk_> no idea what is causing the system to restart
<Hawk_> last_kmsg > http://textuploader.com/a9k30
<Hawk_> nevermind. found this. https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/15/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-6-logfiles/
<muka> how can I run adb shell <bash file> as sudo/root. adb shell sudo <bash file> not working.
<dholbach> good morning
<tsdgeos> seb128: there?
<seb128> tsdgeos, hey
<mpt> Who is familiar with how the notification system works?
<tsdgeos> seb128: i bought the same logitech keyboard mzanetti has and i can't pair it with the phone :/
<seb128> tsdgeos, the logitech k480?
<tsdgeos> seb128: yep
<seb128> what do you do and what happens?
<tsdgeos> seb128: i press the "PC" button on the keyboard, it shows up on the phone, i press connect, it connects
<tsdgeos> but then i'm at the stage i have to write the pairing pin on the keyboard
<tsdgeos> but i have no idea which it is
<tsdgeos> so wathever i type + enter
<tsdgeos> the keyboard disconnects itself
<seb128> it connects?
<seb128> you have settings open?
<seb128> you press connect, it should send you back to the bluetooth mainpage
<seb128> and then a few seconds later you should get a popup with the pin to type
<tsdgeos> seb128: it sends me back to the main page yes
<tsdgeos> i never see a popup
<tsdgeos> but the state changes to "connected"
 * tsdgeos tries again being a bit more patient
<tsdgeos> so it showed up in "connected devices" now
<tsdgeos> waiting for popup
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> it fell down from connected devices to available devices
<tsdgeos> no popup
<seb128> what image are you on?
<tsdgeos> r89 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<tsdgeos> yesterday-ish
<tsdgeos> i can flash again if you want
<tsdgeos> r89 seems to be the latest
<seb128> no, I'm having the same issue in fact
<seb128> it was working 2 days ago
<seb128> so I was checking if you are on rc as well
<seb128> I guess it's a regression there
<tsdgeos> want a bug?
<seb128> yes please
<tsdgeos> seb128: against system-settings?
<seb128> yes
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1482531
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1482531 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can not pair with Logitech K480" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> thanks
<popey> tsdgeos: i have one of those arriving today!
<nhaines> popey: maybe keep the receipt.
<tsdgeos> i had it arriving monday
<tsdgeos> amazon has time warped
<popey> \o/
<seb128> tsdgeos, popey, would be interesting to see if the pairing works using the current ota stable update
<seb128> rather than rc-proposed
<tsdgeos> seb128: do you know how i get that?
<popey> seb128: will let you know when it arrives
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en ?
<seb128> tsdgeos, use ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en rather than rc-proposed
 * tsdgeos flashes
<tsdgeos> r24
<tsdgeos> seb128: nopes
<seb128> tsdgeos, "nopes" = doesn't work?
<tsdgeos> seb128: correct, doesn't work either, same behaviour
<tsdgeos> no popup
<seb128> bah
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks for testing
<seb128> I need it's going to need proper debugging :-/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Particularly Preposterous Packaging Day! 😃
<guest42345> :(( the SDK hates me today, i keep getting No executable specified. o_O
<popey> tsdgeos: did you get your logitech k840 working on any devices?
<popey> works on arale here
<tsdgeos> popey: i got it working on my PC :D
<tsdgeos> well not th emain one since that one doesn't have bluetooth, the secondary one
<tsdgeos> popey: but no, only tried BQ
<popey> ok, well, it works nicely on arale :)
<tsdgeos> popey: so you got the popup with the pin?
<popey> yes
<tsdgeos> popey: did you press the "PC" button or the "i" button on the keyboard?
<popey> pc
 * popey tries nexus 7
<popey> mcphail: did you see we have another sdl game in the store? Tuxracer?
<mcphail> popey: no - will have to check it out. Does it work?
<guest42345> :(( the SDK hates me today, i keep getting No executable specified. o_O
<tsdgeos> popey: ah so you could verify doesn't work on the krillin?
<tsdgeos> cool
<popey> mcphail: yes, quite well
<popey> tsdgeos: yeah, did on the bug
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<mcphail> popey: will check it out when I get in decent interweb range
<mcphail> Does anyone else find the default landscape orientation for forced-landscape apps is the "wrong" way around?
<mcphail> If you hold your phone in your left hand (as many right-handed people do) it is easier to turn to landscape with the left of the phone rotating to bottom
<svij> mcphail: oh I'm not the only one…
<mcphail> I don't mean to be discriminatory against left-handed people, but Ubuntu is niche enough!
<greyback_> mcphail: svij: think this is the issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1478637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478637 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=landscape causes app to be upside down on devices with nativeOrientation=landscape" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcphail> greyback_: cheers
<greyback_> if not, please log bug, it should be an easy fix
<mcphail> greyback_: I think that bug is more directed at tablets, whereas I'm more concerned about the phone, where the native orientation is portrait
 * mcphail logs in to file new bug
<greyback_> mcphail: this could be a matter of opinion however, what is the right way to do landscape. Perhaps we should have both landscape orientations supported
<greyback_> but then some apps rely on the buttons being at the top, like a camera app
<greyback_> please log a bug, and we'll get a discussion going about the right way to do this
<greyback_> recommending such apps to do "X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=landscape,inverted-landscape" might make everyone happy
<ogra_> interesting, i am right handed and always hold my phone with the right hand
<mcphail> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1482613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1482613 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps with forced landscape orientation display the "wrong" way on the phone" [Undecided,New]
<mcphail> ogra_: I'd suggest you are an outlier
<ogra_> haha, perhaps
<mcphail> :)
<svij> mcphail: "When an app forces landscape mode, the "top" of the landscape screen should be the right of the portait-orientated screen.
<svij> "
<svij> should be it the left of the portrait-orientad screen?
 * mcphail is having the same kind of mental block he has when trying to reverse in Eurotruck Simulator
<svij> hm?
<ogra_> heh, be happy we dont have a traktor simulator that has more than one trailer ;)
<mcphail> svij: I can see the ambiguity in that statement so I'll try to reword it
<svij> mcphail: oh right
<davmor2> mcphail: it's easy, put it in reverse use your mirrors, take you foot off the clutch, let the power of the engine take you and do small movements initial in the opposite direction to the way you want to turn then straighten up by turning the way you want to turn once the initial turn process is started
<popey> heh
 * davmor2 hides his driving licence so nobody can guess what he did for a living 
<popey> :)
<Hawk_> any log to find out why system is rebooting by itself?
<ogra_> Hawk_, /proc/last_kmsg as usual
<davmor2> Hawk_: /var/log/syslog too
<Hawk_> http://textuploader.com/a9k30
<mcphail> davmor2: I am in awe of you
<Hawk_> nothing on the /var/log/syslog i think. let me check again
<mcphail> davmor2: my brain can't cope
<Topi|jolla> what's the status of running a full ubuntu desktop on phone? i've read that it doesn't work yet, but maybe on devel builds?
<ogra_> Hawk_, so looks like soething inside the container is doing that when the system tries to start it up
<popey> Topi|jolla: in progress
<Hawk_> oh
<Hawk_> guess i need to slowly each disable the services?
<ogra_> [   12.220235] init: ureadahead-touch main process (627) terminated with status 5 ... here you switched to the ubuntu rootfs ... this init is the upstart init ...
<Topi|jolla> to me, it sounds simple, what's the source of problems? wayland?
<Hawk_> yes. i saw the android init get load up
<ogra_> and here [   17.132549] init: invalid uid 'fm_radio' ... the container starts (5sec later) this is androids init
<Hawk_> right. the android ramdisk need get loaded
<davmor2> mcphail: if you take your foot off the clutch an only have a tiny (almost no) acceleration and only make small adjustments to the wheel it is pretty easy, the mistake most people make is position the vehicle incorrectly initially and then over steer if you put it on full lock like you would with a car you can never straighten up without over shooting the angle to pull in at
<popey> Topi|jolla: problem?
<Topi|jolla> problem, since iy's not integrated yet despise of promises
<Topi|jolla> despite
<ogra_> Hawk_, the ramdisk gets unpacked to disk by the initrd ... thats all fine ... something in your container is trying to do something that causes the reboot ...
<ogra_> Topi|jolla, promises ?
<popey> Topi|jolla: it's not finished
<ogra_> Topi|jolla, the only statement that has ever been made is that it will be ready by the 16.04 release
<guest42345> 16.04ish
<smox> Hello everyone, is ubuntu-touch 100% free software?
<ogra_> right
<popey> smox: the bits we make are
<guest42345> smox, 200%
<Topi|jolla> ok
<Hawk_> by container, you mean the android init?
<davmor2> smox: there is a small linux container with the android driver bits in the rest is open source
<ogra_> Hawk_, by container i mean the android init that gets fired up by lxc when the boot starts the container, yes
<Hawk_> ok, i will work on that. thanks again
<ogra_> smox, 90% of that container that davmor2 mentions above is also opensource ... but there are binary drivers with which the hardware wont function and which dont have any free equivalent
<ogra_> these drivers are closed ...
<smox> okay, thank you! :D Is there already an image available for the meizu mx4 or is it necessary to buy a phone with Ubuntu touch preinstalled?
<popey> If you buy an android mx4, it may not be possible to flash it.
<ogra_> smox, the ubuntu installs have a slightly different partitioning
<ogra_> smox, to flash ubuntu onto it you need a tool from meizu that repartitions it ... not sure that is publically available (that tool also needs special images)
<ogra_> theoretically it would be possible
<smox> oh okay! Thank you for the answers! :)
<ogra_> practically there are mx4's that are completely locked down and you need that tool
<ogra_> (so first of all you would need to make sure you get an unlocked device :) )
<smox> hm.. I imported my device from china, I guess it is locked :D
<ogra_> i think the chinese version of the phone is locked, the international one isnt ...
<Topi|jolla> are all of the current ubuntumobile devices with unlocked bootloader?
<ogra_> Topi|jolla, yes
<ogra_> that doesnt mean that will not change, vendoors are free to do what they want ... future devices could be completely locked down ...
<Topi|jolla> i think doing otherwise would hurt ubuntu's reputation
<ogra_> (we only proovide the SW, the venndors make the final decisions)
<Topi|jolla> yeah
<Hawk_> eventually, ubuntu should provide a developer option. :)
<ogra_> we do
<ogra_> use a nexus4 ;)
<Hawk_> :)
<Hawk_> any decent phone vendor would lock down their device for support reason
<Hawk_> you cant have the end user fool around the phone and still expect proper service support
<Hawk_> but there should be an option to unlock at the risk of warranty support
<ogra_> well, our current vendors are pretty open to simply allow you too unlock everything
<popey> See how that changes when we hit USA :S
<ogra_> but yeah, if there are more vendors some of them will surely have locked down devices
<ogra_> haha
<Hawk_> chinese vendor will not care one way or the other. :)
<ogra_> yeah, the land of freedom ;)
<Hawk_> unless its the higher end product
<Topi|jolla> it seems Asus has released a bunch of new Zenphones, but with Snapdragon 410s inside. doesn't bode well with intel's push to mobiles
<Topi|jolla> are there any Ubuntumobile devices on Atoms?
<ogra_> not atm, no
<popey> would have loved to put ubuntu on my hudl2, nice high res screen, sd card slot etc
<Elleo> brendand: heya, finally figured out what's going on with those tests; after maliit restarts autopilot doesn't recreate all its proxy objects, so it's still trying to talk to the old process
<Elleo> brendand: if I provide a "reset()" method on the keyboard emulator would you be able to call it at appropriate moments in your tests?
<Elleo> brendand: I've tested it quickly in a hacky way (just getting it to reset its proxy objects everytime something is typed) and it passes all except for one of the webbrowser tests (which seems unrelated to the keyboard)
<brendand> Elleo, oooh that makes loads of sense :)
<brendand> Elleo, Autopilot should probably be mindful of that possibility
<brendand> Elleo, sure can you give me a .deb file for ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot with that in it?
<jgdx> Elleo, hi, is cutespotify leveraging the new “allow screen to be on” functionality?
<Elleo> brendand: sure, I'll create a branch for it now
<Elleo> jgdx: nope, still need to finish updating it to the new libqtspotify, but once that's done my plan is to release an unconfined version in the openstore that uses the new gsettings options to prevent it being suspended at all (and grab a wakelock for it)
<jgdx> Elleo, sweet. That means the screen go to sleep while spotify plays
<Elleo> jgdx: yep
<jgdx> ooo
<Elleo> jgdx: you can already get it sort of working by using tweakgeek to prevent suspending, but without the wakelock the audio starts to die when the screen switches off as it keeps trying to go to deep sleep
<Elleo> although it'll work if you're plugged in to usb
<Elleo> since it won't try to sleep then
<jgdx> oh, good tip
<Hao> hello
<Hao> everyone
<Elleo> mandel: ping?
<brendand> Elleo, so we call reset after restarting unity8?
<Elleo> brendand: yep
<brendand> Elleo, i'll just wait for PS Jenkins to produce the .deb files
<Elleo> brendand: sure thing
<TenLeftFingers> I want to report a bug against mymusic scope (as opposed to the music scope). Do I still file it against unity-scope-mediamanager or something else?
<dobey> TenLeftFingers: unity-scope-mediascanner2
<TenLeftFingers> dobey: thanks
<dobey> well, the source package is unity-scope-mediascanner, so against that package in ubuntu
<dobey> "unity-scope-mediamanager" doesn't exist, so not sure where you got that name :)
<TenLeftFingers> ah, my mistake. Mediascanner
<TenLeftFingers> Thanks. Done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1482668
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1482668 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Remember my choice for album or artist view" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> TenLeftFingers, oh, awesome !
 * ogra_ "me-too's" 
<TenLeftFingers> cool :)
<dobey> lol
<dobey> "scopes are stateless" "give us state!"
<TenLeftFingers> oh :/
<TenLeftFingers> :)
<ogra_> iirc that came u before ... the issue was that you might have 100s of albums of only smaller number of artists, so generating the page for the first time can take a lot longer
<ogra_> *came up
<TenLeftFingers> ogra_: That's funny because I'm having the opposite issue because of compilation albums :D
<ogra_> iirc i asked about defaulting to album where i got  that answer
<ogra_> ha!
<ogra_> never thought about that :)
<BOHverkill> TenLeftFingers: +1
<BOHverkill> same problem
<TenLeftFingers> okay then. I wonder if there's a way to implement without  breaking the 'stateless' rule. Like the today scope remembers todays date for 24 hours, for example.
<TenLeftFingers> Or maybe it doesn't.
<ogra_> it just polls the info every time you refresh
<TenLeftFingers> hmm, okay. Fair enough then I guess :) Personally, I have never used browse by artist on any app in my entire life and I assumed that no-one else does. But I don't know many geeks that personally.
<ogra_> that default was decided by a designer btw ;)
<dobey> well, if the issue is just that the my music scope is slow, then it seems like maybe there is som e issue. mediascanner should have a cache of data, and it should just be pulling the data from there, so it should be fast
<dobey> i guess the slow bit should be the dash loading all the images
<ogra_> yeah
<NymeriaFr> Hello guys
<NymeriaFr> I cannot include any QtLibrary from my main.cpp
<NymeriaFr> There is the source code : https://github.com/Nymerea/uBarcodeReader/tree/feature/autoCapture
<NymeriaFr> I'm sure it should be a stupid error
<NymeriaFr> but I cannot find it
 * ogra_ guesses #ubuntu-app-devel is better for this kind of question
<NymeriaFr> ty
<sil2100> pitti: hey! I would need the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu autopkgtests re-run
<sil2100> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/wily/amd64/ (and i386)
<sil2100> pitti: who should I poke for that?
<guest42345> woah... shm_open() failed: Permission denied
<guest42345>  :(
<dobey> sil2100: do you know if anyone is working on getting fixes for all the kde libs/apps that have "regressed" with gcc5?
<oSoMoN> brendand, care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/autopilot-emulator-fix/+merge/267366 ?
<guest42345> libust[13601/13602]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:958)
<guest42345> i'm probably doing something wrong ))
<sil2100> dobey: don't know, sorry...
<brendand> oSoMoN, funny thing it turns out a new version of Autopilot didn't land...
<brendand> oSoMoN, but that code is still broken somehow so it should probably land (the fix)
<oSoMoN> brendand, yeah, I’ve upgraded autopilot on my vivid desktop to the version in the overlay PPA, and those tests started failing
<dobey> sil2100: ah. it seems plenty of the issues are relatively simple rebuilds, or just updating symbols files and renaming the libs for the "v5" thing
<brendand> oSoMoN, ah interesting
<oSoMoN> tvoss, hey, where can I learn more about the storage API?
<dansuf> Hi, I am porting Touch for my device, graphics not working yet and device was not visible by adb until I replaced adbd binary with the one from my recovery image. It works, however only for about half a minute after the device boots. Any ideas what could be done ti fix this?
<vthompson> cwayne, are you around? I'm trying to use your Activity Tracker app. I see that it's creating GPX files, but the app doesn't show any saved activities. You know if anything special I'd need to do?
<kenvandine> vthompson, i just noticed the same thing a few minutes ago :)
<vthompson> kenvandine, I took a peek at the activities.db sqlite database and it's empty. I think it's just not storing/logging the activities.
<vthompson> cwayne, anywho, I'm going to go on a run with your app now. Later and thanks!
<seb128> popey, thanks for testing the keyboard pairing on the different devices
<cwayne> kenvandine: did you try to just create an activity really quickly without a lot of movement?  i noticed it fails to add in those cases, as it fails to create a polyline (due to not enough points)
<kenvandine> cwayne, nope, i used it for a 5 mile drive
<kenvandine> and saved it
<kenvandine> i was impressed how accurate the line was :)
<kenvandine> but after saving it, it didn't show up in the list
<cwayne> oh, well then there is another issue then :)
<cwayne> it could be that it was taking a long time to process it or something.. care to email me the log?
<kenvandine> cwayne, sure man
<cwayne> thanks a lot
<cwayne> i've been testing it like crazy (gettin' real tired of running + bike rides!)
<kenvandine> cwayne, lol
<kenvandine> good for you
<kenvandine> i've been really wanting an app like this
<kenvandine> sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file
<kenvandine> cwayne, ^^
<kenvandine> still want a full log?
<cwayne> kenvandine: please
<cwayne> kenvandine: oh is this with version 0.4? or 0.5
<kenvandine> 0.4
<kenvandine> cwayne, you've got mail
<cwayne> well there's the problem
 * kenvandine checks for updates :)
<cwayne> there was a bug in 0.4, fixed in 0.5 :)
<cwayne> i hadn't realized the app's writable dir in XDG_DATA_HOME wasn't autocreated on installation
<kenvandine> cwayne, ah... that'd do it
<cwayne> hope that's not what vthompson was seeing if he's out running with it!
<cwayne> ah i guess its not, cause his was actually creating the gpx
<kenvandine> i bet it is
<kenvandine> same symptom
<cwayne> well, different because his actually created the gpx
<cwayne> yours likely didn't, as the directory doesnt exist
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> ok
<cwayne> i bet his was just trying to log basically a blank activity, which i know fails
<cwayne> but the gpx is the important part, that's what you can upload to runkeeper/strava/smashrun/edomondo :)
<kenvandine> cwayne, you should add integration to do that upload :)
<cwayne> kenvandine: way ahead of ya
<cwayne> got account-plugins working for runkeeper and strava
<cwayne> strava's got a neato api for doing the upload too
<cwayne> kenvandine: there's like a million features i need to add to this, but i figured i'd get it in the store since the core functionality is mostly there, and to get people testing it that aren't just me :)
<kenvandine> cwayne, cool, i haven't looked at any of those, but i used runkeeper until i stopped using android
<kenvandine> i should try out strava though, my wife has been complaining about runkeeper lately, not happy with the changes
<belkinsa> I am having problems/trouble connecting to my N network at home on my N4, Ubuntu 15.04 (r22)
<belkinsa> Can someone help me?
<dobey> belkinsa: on 5GHz? or 2.4?
<belkinsa> I don't know.
<belkinsa> It was working two months ago.
<dobey> not sure what to tell you then. it's working fine here for me :)
<belkinsa> It's also happening on my Nexus 7 2013
<dobey> it works in android but not ubuntu?
<belkinsa> Doesn't work on both, but I think I may be blocked.
<belkinsa> My dad will reboot the router to see if it fixes it
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-08
<surgy> hello
<surgy> can someone help me set up my graphics tablet please? i need to be able to configure it and change it to left handed use and change the button configuration. it currently works like a mouse
<surgy> its a huion 580 graphics tablet. and it currently works but i need to be able to configure it. rotate it to left handed use and cange the buttons. it does not show up under input devices >> graphics tablets
<JanC> surgy: this channel is for running Ubuntu on tablets & phones & such  :)
<JanC> surgy: and maybe the graphics program(s) you are using have some settings you can change, but otherwise I have no idea  :-(
<surgy> JanC, oh the guys in #ubuntu sent me here grrrrr
<Mundy> hello guys, may I ask u for help? I´m not sure at all if im so stupid or I found a bug on Ubuntu on my LG Nexus 4
<JanC> Mundy: you can certainly ask
<Mundy> I was playing for the first time wih terminal on my device, trying various commands, together with syntaxes... I came to passwd command... Through terminal I have changed my password on the same as it was before ( so basicly no change was made)... everything in terminal was smooth, till lock screen comes.. It says im using wrong passcode...
<Mundy> maybe there is some way on desktop how to bypass lockscreen, when u forgot ur pass.. but im hopeless with mobile device...
<padmahas> Hello all
<padmahas> I searched the web but cannot find where can I buy Ubuntu phone in India
<svij> padmahas: hi! you may can buy it here: http://store.bq.com/gl/ but there will be some news about the india launch next week
<svij> on monday, to be specific
<padmahas> Oh thank you "svij". Hope it will be available as soon as possible
<svij> it was planned for end of july, so it'll probably start next week or the week after
<padmahas> mm.... good to know... I had subscribed to touch newsletter. But got no news about their launch in India
<svij> yep, next week ;)
<svij> I'm one of those "Ubuntu Phone Insiders" we are getting the news a few days/weeks earlier
<jnxd> is it true the BQ ubuntu phones are now available worldwide!?
<ali1234> ogra_: (or anyone) can you remember approximately when the ubuntu touch root switcheroo happened? i mean the switch from android having the main root fs, to android being inside a chroot
<ogra_> ali1234, about 2.5 years ago
<ali1234> what month?
<ogra_> dunno
<ali1234> 2.5 years is too long
<ogra_> no
<ali1234> that puts it in feb 2013
<ogra_> o know for sure i wrote the documentation for it a while after we had images with it 1-2 months
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture?action=info
<ali1234> touch preview was released in feb 2013... it was a few months before the flip
<ogra_> yeah, somewhere after feb ... but pretty soon
<ali1234> i'm updating the ports wiki page to separate out the abandoned ports
<ogra_> it was the first thing i worked on after the preview
<ali1234> and i need an arbitrary cut off date
<ogra_> well, the cutoff date doesnt really matter, if a port uses the old preview rootfs you can wipe it ... the rootfs is gone
<ali1234> hmm okay
<ogra_> we cleaned up all old images, so only recnet ports will work anyway
<ogra_> *recent
<ali1234> i'm going on "anything not updated since 2013", explicitly discontinued by author, or broken download links
<ali1234> for a first pass
<ogra_> +1
<ali1234> that covers like 95% of all ports already
<ali1234> community ones that is
<ali1234> hmm make that 80%... 8 out of the first 40 i looked at seem to not fit any of those categories
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-09
<Dragonkeeper> hello.  is there a plane to add voice recognition to phones. like google search (responding to ok ubuntu)  :')
<belkinsa> Hello, is there a way to change what type of info shows up on the main screen (as in the X text sent today (as an example) one)?
<tipai> hello everyone ...can anyone help me out with this error
<tipai> Device falcon not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<tipai> i want to install ubuntu touch in motorola g
<ogra_> then you would have to port it ... there is no image on that server for the falcon http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu/http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu/
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu/
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<belkinsa> !porting
<ogra_> if there isnt a link to an image  for your device in the wiki above, check the xda forums, perhaps someone there has worled on a port
<tipai> okey i understand ..
<tipai> looking forward
<ogra_> belkinsa, i dont think you can change the defaults easily ... but there is an app in the store that can set a customm message
<ogra_> (the bit showing the info is a generic service, apps provide the text for it)
<habs> stgraber: Not sure if this is the right place, but trying to compile system-image-2.2 on a desktop 14.04 deriv and I get this error: http://sprunge.us/UJXS Do you know how I would go about fixing this error?
<stgraber> habs: that would be a question for barry
<habs> barry: ^ Thanks, was just looking to get this compiled
<zzarr_> hello!
<zzarr_> where do I download the image for my Meizu MX4?
<zzarr_> I kind of did something stupid
<zzarr_> how do I reflash the phone?
<brobostigon> phablet-tools, :)
<zzarr_> yes
<zzarr_> but, it's getting stuck, not starting adb
<zzarr_> or at least not visible with adb
<zzarr_> what I did was stupid, I know, I was trying to move /usr to /home and make a symlink /usr -> /home/usr i order to free some storage on /
<zzarr_> I made an backup of /usr called /usr.bak
<zzarr_> my phone is in recovery mod, but ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en does not do anything
<zzarr_> do I need to enable my phone some how?
<ogra_> you need a recovery img with adb
<ogra_> the installed one doesnt have adb
<zzarr_> how to obtain that?
<zzarr_> and how to install?
<zzarr_> found it :)
<zzarr_> I'm in a adb shell now, how do I access / in Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> you mean from recovery ?
<zzarr_> or... if I run ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en will I wipe /home?
<zzarr_> yes from recovery
<ogra_> no, not if you nort use --wipe or --boratrap
<ogra_> *--botstrap
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> *--bootstrap
<zzarr_> :)
<zzarr_> I better run that line then :)
<ogra_> sudo ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en  --recovery-image /pathh/to/your/recovery.img
<ogra_> that will only reinstall the system and not touch and of the writable bits (like homedir)
<ogra_> *any
<zzarr_> I started the line I asked about before your last response, I hope it will work
<zzarr_> In any way, thanks alot :)
<ogra_> --bootstrap makes it fromat the partitions, --wipe makes it rm all writable data, so dont use any of theseif you want to keep something
<ogra_> well, good luck :)
<zzarr_> if my /home is deleted it's no big deal, just sorting music :)
<zzarr_> hmm... it rebooted :D
<zzarr_> my thought's on Ubuntu Touch so far.... LOVE IT!
<zzarr_> NORMAL BOOT :D
<ogra_> ;)
<zzarr_> rotating ubun... never mind, allready booted
<zzarr_> fantastic
<zzarr_> now I can continue destroying my phone :D (I'll do my best to not do that... yes)
<zzarr_> is there a good way to move /usr or make / bigger?
<ogra_> not easily, no
<zzarr_> hmm
<ogra_> use a chroot (that also prevents you from having to make it writable which causes various other probs)
<zzarr_> do you think that running "sudo su", "cp /usr  /home" "mv /usr  /usr.bak", "ln -s /home/usr  /usr" could work?
<zzarr_> I like the idea of a chroot, but how do I set that up? (I realy want XMir running)
<ogra_> oh, i think that wont work in a chroot
<zzarr_> should I have proposed instead of stable?
<ogra_> so you likely have to make it writabble
<ogra_> (and be prepared to have to re-flash too :) OTA will break)
<zzarr_> but only when I install
<zzarr_> yes
<zzarr_> true
<ogra_> (and the system isnt designed for apt updates, it will fall apart over time)
<ogra_> there were instructions on the mailing list how to make XMir work though hacking up the os
<ogra_> check the archives
<zzarr_> you don't have a link to the archive?
<zzarr_> I'll install proposed now :)
<ogra_> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<zzarr_> thanks
<ogra_> (the search interface in launchpad is crap, better search for "XMir ubuntu-phone" on google ;)
<zzarr_> hehe, yepp
<zzarr_> now it got proposed :)
<zzarr_> I'll give up for today, It's getting late here in Sweden, 21:40 ( or 9:40PM)
<zzarr_> thanks alot ogra_
<zzarr_> bye
<seldon> hello guys, how best way to init help deveolop for ubuntu phone...
<seldon> exits anyway to emulate ubuntu phone?
<k1l_> seldon: there is the ubuntu sdk
<k1l_> seldon: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/
<Gringer> Hello, i try to acces my mx4 via Fastboot but I will see only < waiting for device > adb is workingfine. Any tips for me?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-08
<ahoneybun> has anyone looked at https://asteroidos.org/ ?
<ahoneybun> smartwatch os based on Qt5 and QML?
<santu> hi
<cc> hi
<cc> is there any good idea for using ubuntu phone?i'm now using MeiZu Pro5 Ubuntu phone
<cc> but i know little about it
<black_puppydog> hey all. I just flashed the my hammerhead with the latest devel_rc-proposed. I got an "unlock sim" on first  boot but never since. now it's just "no sim card detected" and thus no mobile network. is that a known issue? /cc mariogrip
<duflu> black_puppydog: There are open issues I think with the network indicator (or related code) crashing, that makes some options unavailable.
<duflu> Like https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1607079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607079 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Cellular Option immediately crashes [OTA-12]" [High,In progress]
<javier4_> my tree builds aosp but fails on Ubuntu. It doesn't find /vendor rules correctly inherited by my device.mk. How could I debug the problem?
<black_puppydog> duflu: but the sim unlock should happen on boot, no? or is that just the network-indicator popping up when loading?
<duflu> black_puppydog: I don't know. I just see patterns in the bug reports :)
<black_puppydog> duflu: okay thanks. guess I'll try this more tonight, maybe revert to stable if I don't manage to get it working :)
<ogra_> black_puppydog, dont use devel, thats yakkety ...
<ogra_> either use the normal rc-proposed channel (thats active development) or a xenial build (though i'm not sure how well that works yet)
<black_puppydog> ogra_: thanks for the tip. I was actually unsure what each channel is exactly :)
<black_puppydog> good thing I know now, before doing too much stuff, I can still wipe+reflash :)
<kaisoz> Hi there!
<zaolin> Hey. Where can I document bugs and misbehaviour for ubuntu-touch ?
<popey> zaolin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<zaolin> okay, thanks
<black_puppydog> ogra_: on first boot with rc-devel, sim works fine. managed to sign into appstore, but then (as also with proposed) the store freezes and cannot be force-quit. it works after rebooting though, including mobile data. :)
<black_puppydog> on the other hand, nearly all of the apps (telegram, calculator, weather, browser, ...) just fail to launch... :/
<black_puppydog> this is weird, a month ago hammerhead was really usable. what happened in the meantime?
<kaisoz> Hi there
<black_puppydog> any way I can specify a specific version number for ubuntu-device-flash? and if so, which one would be best for hammerhead?
<dobey> yes you can, and the latest in either stable or rc-proposed would be the best for that device, i think
<black_puppydog> dobey: thing is, in stable I got a version that seemed to be before last month's epic update which fixed a critical bug that prevented sharing or picking *anything* which made the device pretty useless
<black_puppydog> and rc-proposed (not devel) I had the problem described above. I can deal with shaky booting, but I *do* need mobile data and apps that actually start. that wasn't a problem in the middle of july...
<dobey> i don't know
<black_puppydog> no problem :) maybe mariogrip can comment if he finds the time. I'll check back on this later...
<chrisccoulson> With https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723, I can use QSystemInfo to enumerate input devices from Oxide inside confined apps, right?
<dobey> Mirv: ^^
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: dobey: from within confined apps would need https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 landing which is pending on UITK implementing a branch to use it
<Mirv> you could ask bzoltan if he can get that landed for OTA-13 still. the qtsystems part is ready.
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: but yes when that lands, you can
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: since it uses the Mir API to get the input devices
<chrisccoulson> Mirv, excellent, thanks
<brunch875> My youtube scope doesn't work. Am I the only one with this situation?
<brunch875> Videos aggregator won't load it either
<mhall119> mariogrip: hey, can you help out this guy who's trying to get started with porting? http://askubuntu.com/questions/808669/im-using-phalbet-dev-bootstrap-to-download-ubuntu-touch-sources-and-it-is-giv
<mhall119> probably the tools he's using are broken, so if you have alternatives that you know will work, just point him to them
<popey> he was here earlier, the server was down, it's fixed now
<javier4_> Guys, I generated a working AOSP source tree, that builds and boots quite correctly. If I use device/, vendor/ and hardware/ to build Ubuntu, compilation fails. I noticed that my original tree has some files customized by MediaTek inside its build/ subdirectory. Should I substitute them to the ones shipped by Phablet?
<mhall119> popey: oh, is that all it was?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> ah, cool, thanks
<popey> np
<john-mcaleely> ganeshi4u, I have that branch for you.
<john-mcaleely> ganeshi4u, so, for an android 5.1 based device like yours, use: personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r36
<john-mcaleely> and w-ondra is ondra on this channel ;-)
<john-mcaleely> ganeshi4u, ^
<ondra> ganeshi4u I'm now pushing those out of my personal, so soon you could use just phablet-5.1.1_r36
<john-mcaleely> nice
<john-mcaleely> popey, ^ fyi
<ganeshi4u> john-mcaleely: thanks 😃
<john-mcaleely> yw
<popey> john-mcaleely: thanks
<jarlath> Wohoo!! Running irssi from Ubuntu phone using Libetine :) Goodbye raspberry pi - I think.
<jarlath> clear
<ondra> @all just push phablet-5.1.1 branch from personal to main, you can now sync code with repo init -u ssh://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com:29418/aosp/platform/manifest -b phablet-5.1.1_r36
<dobey> jarlath: well, cool that it works, but you'll still suffer from the lifecycle constraints :)
<jarlath> dobey: true. But so far, so good. I'm listening to Podbird with the screen locked and the phone but the ssh connection/irssi are still running.
<Laney> morphis: BTW, I uploaded libhybris a couple of times to yakkety (looks like you are the maintainer) - you might want to grab those fixes or not. Sorry for not going through the official channels but it was blocking other stuff.
<morphis> Laney: ah!
<morphis> Laney: can you submit a PR against https://code.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/+ref/master with those fixes?
<Laney> morphis: sure, will do tomorrow
<morphis> Laney: thanks!
<anom> Hai
<anom> which is the best phone for connecting to a monitor/keyboard/mouse?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-09
<wawan> y.
<Colin_> hello ? Um.. What does the message which printed on fastboot " get_partition_name() fail" when flashing system.img means ?
<duflu> Colin_: Don't know. All I can tell is that it's an Android error message and not coming from any Ubuntu code. It's obviously caused by Ubuntu code mind you
<duflu> Colin_: Which device?
<Colin_> Meizu mx2
<Colin_> Meizu Mx4
<Colin_> sry
<duflu> Colin_: The MX4 requires you to provide a recovery .img file on the command line of ubuntu-device-flash. Did you do that?
<duflu> If not it will fail
<Colin_> I tried , but I can't flash recovery partition >.<
<Colin_> "partition 'recovery' not support flash"
<duflu> Colin_: Yes, you will need to download this and pass it as the recovery image option: http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/recovery/recovery.img
<duflu> Flashing will fail otherwise. This extra step is only required on the Meizu and BQ phones.
<duflu> Colin_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ChannelsToFlash
<Colin_> thx for your help :D
<duflu> No problem. I remember being stuck on the same problem
<Colin_> hello?A qusetion: Does ubuntu touch can install on the phone by fastboot? I means command "fastboot flash system system.img" ? I tried to flash a "system.img" but it said "DOWNLOAD ERROR". I made that "system.img" with those steps (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Deploying#Deploying_your_own_full_images).
<Colin_> um... Meizu customer service said "Mx4 ubuntu's recovery partition not support flash isn't abnormal"... Is that true?
<ogra_> it supports flashing via ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> (and only that)
<Colin_> uh.... Neither fastboot & ubuntu-device-flash can flash recovery.img O.O why ? But I can flash both boot.img & system.img.
<ogra_> Colin_, and you followed the instructions for recovery.img files with ubuntu-device-flash ?
<Colin_> "--recovery-image recovery.img" ?
<ogra_> and --bootstrap
<ogra_> and also have the device in bootloader mode
<Colin_> yes
<Colin_> yeah...I did it in  bootloader mode....
<ogra_> well, that should work i think
<Colin_> Q.Q
<Colin_> so Any other method to install ubuntu touch? Such as create a system.img and flash in?
<ogra_> no, system..img sits as img file inside a partition, it isnt used like in android
<anpok_> Colin_: it fails during flash?
<Colin_> It can't start flash >.<
<anpok_> as in usb connection lost..
<Colin_> no... I can flash android...
<ogra_> you are aware that the partitioning between android and ubuntu is completely different ?
<ogra_> if you use some flash script for flashing android it might chnage the partitioning
<Colin_> ogra: thx for your answer XD  I used to followed this article try to create a system.img (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Deploying#Deploying_your_own_full_images)
<ogra_> you woulld have to use the meizu factory tool to get tthe ubuntu partition setup back
<Colin_> O.O
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash only uses the existing partitions, it doesnt do any raw writes
<ogra_> (and it expects the partition scheme to be correct already)
<Colin_> >.<
<ogra_> (that way ubuntu can never break something like firmware or IMEI partitions of the device)
<Colin_> thx for your answer XD
<ogra_> but still, if your partitioning hasnt changed, ubuntu-device-flash should still work ... probably ondra has an idea here
 * ogra_ hasnt flashed any phone in ages)
<Colin_> um... A question: What does partition changed mean?
<ondra> Colin_ what device?
<Colin_> meizu mx4
<mardy> renatu: hi! there's a little problem with your landing of account-plugins
<mardy> renatu: we always do triple landings
<Colin_> oh... I find something interesing.. When I flash Flyme Android (Globe version). The ubuntu's recovery still here. But after I flash Yun OS. The ubuntu's recovery was replaced by meizu's recovery O.O.
<renatu> mardy, yes this silo is stuck: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755
<ondra> Colin_ if you flashed any android to the device, it's very likely you have changes partition table and when you want to flash back Ubuntu you will need to choose firmware upgrade in flasher
<mardy> renatu: are you able to fix it?
<Colin_> Thank you so much. :D
<renatu> mardy, looks like it is blocked due the qt-base landing
<dobey> mardy, renatu: what's the problem now?
<mardy> renatu: AFAIU, it's because this landed in yakkety but not in xenial and vivid: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/0.13+16.10.20160804-0ubuntu1
<mardy> dobey: ^
<renatu> we need to wait for it
<mardy> renatu: ok, it looks like we are talking of two different issues
<dobey> how did something land in yakkety but not overlay?
<ganeshi4u> ondra: the following repos aosp/platform/ prebuilts/maven_repo/android and aosp/platform/ prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/host/x86_64-w64-mingw32-4.8 could not be found and shows error while syncing from phablet-5.1.1_r36 branch. I have cross checked the manifest with the one in your personal branch and the above repos are not present. Are these repos necessary or
<ganeshi4u> should I just ignore them?
<ondra> ganeshi4u yeah they are not needed
<ondra> but I will add them
<ondra> ganeshi4u OK updating those repos, they are not really needed though, not sure what is maven used for, but other one is cross compiler for x86_64bit which is platform we do not support at the moment anyway
<ganeshi4u> ondra thanks, those repos are causing the sync to fail due to fetch errors. AFAIK maven is used to speed up the compilation of java files
<ondra> ganeshi4u try now
<ondra> ganeshi4u it should be updated now
<ganeshi4u> ondra: right now I'm in middle of the sync. I'm afraid it'll get corrupted if I stop the sync, I'll report back when i start it once again later
<ondra> ganeshi4u cool thanks
<kaisoz> hi there!
<kaisoz> hi there!
<kaisoz> I recently got a bq aquaris e5 and installed ubuntu touch on it
<kaisoz> I'm really loving it!
<kaisoz> I would like to contribute to the project
<kaisoz> I've been reading about the project and I see that basically it's Ubuntu with Android inside a container along with some core apps (Calendar, File Manager...) and some services (oFono, ...)
<kaisoz> am I right?
<ogra_> nope
<kaisoz> :D
<kaisoz> well, so I miss some info then
<ogra_> the android container is only a bunch of drivers and a few services around them to make the HW work
<ogra_> the ubuntu that is running is a full ubuntu
<kaisoz> ahh ok, yeah, I understood that too, maybe my explanation was a bit vague
<ogra_> but yeah, essentially you are right
<kaisoz> ubuntu is reusing the Android drivers
<ogra_> it has to
<ogra_> (for most of the HW there are no alternatives ... and te drivers are linked against the bionic lib instead of libc ... which makes the container a requirement)
<kaisoz> yeah sure, that's a clever idea
<kaisoz> that's why libhybris is there right?
<ogra_> (you could do it without container, but that would leave you with a giant mess of two mixed systems )
<kaisoz> that would be a hell to mantain...
<ogra_> yeah, hybris makes the ubuntu side talk to the bits in the container
<kaisoz> great, so I got it
<ogra_> well, it seems ot work for sailfish ... but they also dont have the requirement that you can turn the os into a normal desktop
<kaisoz> I've been checking the components to see where I could help
<ogra_> so we tried to keep the ubuntu side as clean as possible
<kaisoz> sure, I also think is the best approach
<kaisoz> I've seen the canonical system image
<kaisoz> project
<kaisoz> what's that for?
<kaisoz> cause I've seen that there are projects for the core apps
<kaisoz> projects for ofono and related
<kaisoz> it looks like a general project or something like that
<dobey> it's for tracking things
<kaisoz> so people fill bugs there
<kaisoz> and once there are triaged, they are linked to the proper project?
<dobey> well, bugs on launchpad can "affect" multiple projects
<dobey> the c-d-s-i project is basically how we track features and bugs in launchpad, that we want to target for certain OTAs and such
<dobey> one can file a bug against it, sure, or the package or project which the issue is actually in
<kaisoz> ahhh oka
<kaisoz> so you group there the bugs/features to be completed for the next mileston
<kaisoz> kind of a roadmap
<kaisoz> so, are the projects listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Components the only ones Ubuntu-touch related?
<kaisoz> is this list updated?
<dobey> that is by no means an exhaustive list
<dobey> and not entirely correct for everything there
<kaisoz> yeah, I tough so... I guess there's no up-to-date list anywhere right? I'll have to search around Launchpad to know them all
<dobey> i don't think necessarily that "knowing" all the individual packages/projects that make up the entire phone image is a worthwhile expenditure of time
<dobey> if you have a problem and don't know which component the problem is in, you can just ask, or if there is something specific you want to help work on. we can help point you in the right direction in here
<kaisoz> I was about just curious, but yeah, you're right, thank you :)
<dobey> sure, but most of us who work on the phone stuff on a daily basis probably couldn't even recite the entire list of projects/packages, and some of them even vary across phone images
<kaisoz> heheh I imagine that
<dobey> because some different scopes/apps are shipped on different devices and in different regions, for example
<dobey> and configuration for some devices is sometimes different than others
<dobey> tablets versus phones versus laptops, for example
<kaisoz> I'll play deeply with the phone, channels and so
<kaisoz> about the contribution cycle, how it goes here? Sorry for so many questions... I've contributed with a few patches to the kernel (drivers subsystem) and there the steps are quite straightforward, you pick a task, work, submit the patch and then wait for feedback. Do you work in the same way? Are there tasks that are only for the Canonical guys?
<kaisoz> I mean, do I select a project, look for bugs to solve and submit patches? Do I have to contact a maintainer before?
<dobey> ubuntu is ubuntu, there aren't necessarily any differences in contributing fixes for the phone or other packages in ubuntu, generally
<kaisoz> again, sorry for some many questions
<dobey> well, things that only canonical people can work on/fix, you can't see anyway if you're not canonical :)
<kaisoz> that's logical, anyway better ask xD
<dobey> depending on the project/package, there are some minor differences in how things should ideally be submitted, but basically, just picking something that you want to work on, and either submitting a patch or working with whomever is already working on the task, is how to do it
<kaisoz> that's great, many thanks for the info :)
<kaisoz> I'll start playing deeply with the phone
<kaisoz> Let's see where I can help
<kaisoz> :)
<Bijou> Hello, Is it possible installing Ubuntu phone under Meizu mx4 Android international version, or it's only possible under Meizu mx4 Ubuntu edition version?
<dobey> Bijou: a version with android on it has to be repartitioned, and needs an unlocked bootloader (which is not a guarantee afaik)
<Bijou> <dobey>   I've found this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-mx/general/tutorial-easy-unlock-bootloader-flash-t3239052  (UNLOCK Bootloader and flash TWRP 2.8.6.0 for MX4)
<mariogrip> morphis: can I use ffplay to display mirscreencast_to_stream? if yes how?
<mariogrip> vlc shows nothing
<morphis> mariogrip: didn't tried ffplay yet
<morphis> mariogrip: but vlc -vvvv rtp://@:5000 --network-caching=250 must work
<morphis> if not something from the sending side or network conf is wrong
<mariogrip> morphis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22839515/
<mariogrip> it just displays random small purple lines
<dobey> Bijou: ok. you must be very careful when using the tools and repartitioning a device though, as it is very easy to brick the phone and lose the IMEI and such
<Bijou> Thanks <dobey>
<dobey> np
<PaulfraOSAA> Is it possible to run a QtWidget based application on ubuntu touch?
<PaulfraOSAA> I've followed the tuts and made some QML stuff, but since I've just been happily surprised that I can now run QtCreator on my M10 I thought it migt be possible to run it using the QtMir QPA
<pmcgowan> PaulfraOSAA, I think it should work but that module is not installed by default
<pmcgowan> so your click app could bring it in
<dobey> pmcgowan: eh?
<dobey> PaulfraOSAA: yes you can run qt apps under unity8, so long as you stick to the qt modules provided by the sdk
<dobey> pmcgowan: of course the qtmir qpa is installed. that's how qt/qml works in the first place :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, the qtwidgets are not installed
<pmcgowan> libqt5quickwidgets5 for example
<brunch875> dobey: does this mean roughly any qt app will work?
<pmcgowan> but it is in the overlay
<dobey>   ubuntu-touch: daily-preinstalled
<dobey> that says it is installed
<dobey> brunch875: well, anything that either only uses the APIs provided as dependencies of the SDK, or which provide any additional needed modules themselves, and don't try to do things which are outside the realm of their confinement, yeah
<PaulfraOSAA> So OTA won't be able to do QtWidget stuff. *sigh*
<dobey> huh?
<pmcgowan> you need to provide the modules you need f they are not installed
<PaulfraOSAA> Ohh, sounds interesting, I'll have to see if the documentation has become better then :)
<brunch875> sounds interesting indeed
<dobey> PaulfraOSAA: well, full c++ apps aren't really "supported" by the sdk (we don't have c++ APIs for all the ui toolkit bits yet), so not sure if what you want out of documentation is going to be there yet
<dobey> but sure, there was at least one app in the store that was pure c++/qt without qml (the gl demo thing)
<dobey> you don't have to worry about the QPA either. the right one should be used if you run the app under mir vs running under xorg
<PaulfraOSAA> dobey: Is there any work on enabling full c++ QtWidgets apps?
<PaulfraOSAA> I'd be interested in how I could pull in the QtWidget module since my OTA update probably won't have it
<dobey> the widgets module should already be installed by default
<dobey> i don't recall what "widgets" are in what modules, but i think the uitk uses some widgets stuff
<dobey> PaulfraOSAA: my suggestion is "just try it"
<PaulfraOSAA> dobey: The uikit uses the QmlControls, that is not the same as QtWidgets, which is the "old" standard c++ way of doing stuff
<PaulfraOSAA> dobey: Just haven't figured out how to get along with the click packages yet
<PaulfraOSAA> That is the documentation I'd really like to see improvements on. Maybe I just haven't found it yet
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-10
<altker128> Hey guys.  Tried to upgrade my N4 on OTA-11 to OTA-12 via ubuntu-device-flash ; adb seemsto have stopped working on the N4, any suggestions?
<duflu> altker128: adb I think is actually a server daemon that stays running on your desktop. Try killing it on your desktop
<altker128> duflu: I've done that several times now .  dmesg shows the phone is detected by the kernel
<duflu> altker128: Obviously check if developer mode is still turned on. Then if all else fails, put the N4 in fastboot mode and reflash using the --bootstrap option
<altker128> If I can ssh into the phone is there a way to update to OTA from the phone's command-line?
<duflu> Good question. I'm not sure, since it's not apt-based the commands would be different
<duflu> I wonder if adb on the phone also needs killing/starting
<altker128> Hate that this uses adb , but I understand why.
<altker128> adb is such a POS
<duflu> altker128: It's surprisingly common that some USB cables fail and/or stop working. After you've retried restarting everything ADB also supports wireless instead: https://developer.android.com/studio/command-line/adb.html
<altker128> Ah, you're right!  Forgot about the wireless adb
<altker128> thx
<altker128> err, how does one tell the adb daemon on the ubuntu phone to listen via tcp?
<cc> hi
<cc> anyone know how to use "display" on ubuntu phone?
<duflu> Welcome cc
<cc> duflu: thanks
<cc> i'm new in ubuntu-touch
<cc> sorry to trouble you
<duflu> I don't understand the question. Do you mean external displays like TVs?
<cc> i means
<cc> there's a function in my phone,named "display"
<cc> i think it can make my phone connectiong to my computer
<cc> duflu: i now use Meizu pro 5 Ubuntu
<duflu> cc: Wireless display is for the Meizu Pro 5 phone only I think. And wired display works on (some) phones with micro-USB ports if you have the correct type of HDMI cable
<duflu> Cables that work properly are unfortunately difficult to find in many places
<cc> duflu:  thanks
<cc> but as far as i know,it cant work at windows 7
<cc> is there any way to solve it?
<duflu> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you want to do with Windows 7?
<duflu> cc: No Ubuntu can't run Windows applications. Especially on a mobile phone
<cc> hmm,i want to use my ubuntu phone connect to my computer,by display,that i can use ubuntu systerm on my computer
<duflu> cc: Oh you want to see your Ubuntu phone in a desktop window?
<cc> yes
<duflu> That's a good question, but we don't have that
<cc> that's correct
<duflu> Sorry
<cc> er,i search the internet
<cc> it told me that my computer must be windows 8 if i want do it
<cc> upsad
<cc> duflu: anyway,thanks for your help
<duflu> You can't display your phone's screen on your Windows computer. You might be able to display some of the phone's files within Microsoft Windows, but I have no idea what is expected to work there
<cc> duflu: it seems that the computer must have Miracast
<cc> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/504055.htm
<altker128> duflu: I just ended up putting the phone in bootloader mode and was able to flash OTA-12 .  Good thing I'm still in testing mode :)
<lurkashflake> Hi I want to developpe a distro for Asus k007
<lurkashflake> MemoPad
<lurkashflake> Question: Is this channel active? :)
<altker128> lurkashflake: Yeah
<cc> ...
<cc> it seems that i should buy a "Wireless Display Adapter"
<RAOF> cc: That would let you stream your phone to whatever you plug into the wireless display adaptor, yes.
<cc> RAOF: what i care about is that if i buy "wireless display adapter",can i use it on my computer wiht windows 7?
<RAOF> Probably not? It's likely to be a physical dongle you plug into your monitory.
<cc> hmm
<cc> i really want to use my ubuntu phone on my computer...:(
<lurkashflake> the 15GB are downloading; Will I likely need to edit the kernel of my tablet so that it work properly?
<duflu> It should also be noted wireless display technologies are mostly lossy. You'll get better (perfect) quality from a decent cable
<cc> duflu: can i use a usb-line or some other to make it possible?(that i can use ubuntu on my computer with my ubuntu phone)
<duflu> cc: I'm not familiar with that sorry
<cc> duflu: none,thanks for your listening
<brunch875> non-working scopes now work again yaay
<brunch875> I remember back then when I used to say "I'm not a big fan of scopes"
 * brunch875 eats his words
<brunch875> Is it possible to create a scope which attaches itself to an aggregator? I think it could be a good idea to develop a music scope which uses youtube-dl to stream. Soundcloud does a bit of a poor job finding music but the video scope (vimeo and youtube are good sources) isn't as great when it comes to playing music
<peto> hi Lukasz, I will ask, can you please update clock and calculator app? stiil problem with start time, and no slovak locale
<jgdx> zsombi, hey, are you working on bug 1587176 ?
<ubot5> bug 1587176 in Canonical System Image "Impossible to visually separate determinate and indeterminate ProgressBars where showProgressPercentage is false" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587176
<zsombi> jgdx: noone is working on it yet...
<zsombi> jgdx: but I will pick it up asap
<jgdx> zsombi, thanks!
<zsombi> jgdx: however I need to see the design, especially for the indeterminate...
<javier4_> anybody could explain how to integrate stagefright from an android tree to the ubuntu one?
<javier4_> ondra, sorry if I bother you, but I remember you were the dev of the lollipop branch. I'm having issues porting an AOSP tree in which I've found many files customized by Mediatek (some .mk also). framework/av/media/ is really different (both makefile and c/c++ sources) from the ubuntu one, I read on the wiki that media hal has to be ported from android tree, but how this is actually done?
<ondra> javier4_ hi, for media best to ask abeato or jhodapp
<ondra> javier4_ though I can't see them in this channel
<javier4_> ondra, thanks man. Do you know where couldi find them? And for the other makefiles customized by mediatek (also some inside /build)
<ondra> javier4_ abeato is in ubuntu-ci-eng
<abeato> javier4_, hey
<abeato> javier4_, are we talking about a port you are doing?
<javier4_> yes, from a source tree i generated and that build correctly and boots/works quite well.
<abeato> awesome
<abeato> so you have ported hybris?
<abeato> which part of media is working/non-working?
<javier4_> No sorry. I think I've been misunderstood. My aosp source boots and works. My ubuntu building fails after less than a minute. I'm trying to understand which files customized by mediatek need to be substituted/merged to the ubuntu ones, and how can I port the media framework.
<abeato> javier4_, well, then it is not about media, it is about initial bring-up if you still do not have ubuntu touch running at all
<abeato> javier4_, I guess you've already seen https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ ?
<javier4_> abeato, some of the build errors were about media component. In particular prebuilt proprietary libraries found inside vendor/.
<javier4_> of course I know that page, but it's quite superficial.
<abeato> yes, not that complete
<javier4_> do you think I can try to solve the vendor issue, letting the media question for later?
<abeato> I would do that and concentrate more on the initial bring-up. the most important thing in the beginning is to get adb access
<abeato> once you have that you can start with graphics, media, ...
<javier4_> yes I know, but I thought that without media porting, builds will fail anyway.
<abeato> javier4_, don' worry about this that much for the moment, try to workaround those build issues if possible and get first an image that can be flashed
<abeato> from that point you can start debugging
<javier4_> abeato, ok. Have you some experience with source tree customized by mediatek?
<abeato> ye
<abeato> yes
<javier4_> I found many customization also in build/*.mk files. Is that normal?
<abeato> well, it is mediatek they modify terribly the aosp sources :)
<javier4_> I realized that when I found that this source builds only with theri patched gcc... why anyone would patch a compiler?
<abeato> lol
<javier4_> abeato, Ok. Thanks for your time. I'll focus on the generic vendor/errors. I will find you on this channel eventually for some help?
<abeato> as you know we have public kernels for the mtk devices we have ported: bq phones, mx4, bq tablets. I think that a good starting point would be to get the tree from the device that is more similar to yours and use its configuration options and apply the patches there
<abeato> javier4_, sure
<javier4_> abeato, now I'm using my original mtk aosp kernel source configured with check-config to fit ubuntu needs.
<abeato> javier4_, you will want most of the patches too, take a look at those trees
<javier4_> oh my god. I read for the 100th times the porting guide, and just now nticed this part:
<javier4_> The main build file needs to be checked if updates are required to it to support new drivers or parts of the build not used before, its path is: build/core/main.mk
<javier4_> The part of interest are the subdirs included in the build and if special treatment for devices need to be made. For example, make sure the new vendor subdirs are added!
<javier4_> I'm a total idiot.
<javier4_> abeato, reagarding the patches, that page talks about apparmor, that's not needed to a flashable (not totally functional) image, so I should be able to complete a build without them, right?
<abeato> javier4_, correct, but note that there are kernel patches for mediatek drivers too, you will avoid some frustration if you apply the patches as a first step
<javier4_> abeato, I'm giving a look to the mx4 kernel sources, but I can't find the patches you were talking about. https://github.com/meizuosc/m75
<abeato> javier4_, all these commits https://github.com/meizuosc/m75/commits/master ?
<javier4_> abeato, ok thanks. I think i will check in the near future if they are needed for my sources also. Now I will try to solve my beginner's issues. Thanks a lot. We will meet again soon. Bye.
<abeato> ttyl
<javier4_> which of the two should I keep?
<javier4_> vendor/mediatek/proprietary/external/aee/binary: MODULE.TARGET.EXECUTABLES.debuggerd already defined by system/core/debuggerd.
<jgdx> zsombi, I don't have that, maybe jounhi or mpt will know?
<nik012003> hi guys, is there a way to use wireless display in other devies?
<zsombi> jgdx: I got something from dobey, thx!!!
<jgdx> zsombi, he's doing design now? :p
<jgdx> what does it look like?
<zsombi> jgdx: haha, don't think so, perhaps he got some sight of my request :)
<jgdx> okay :)
<zsombi> jgdx: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lBnDb3NUjudl5bgJwkiC6lKEckcqxz5r_pKLwFQE3Bo/edit
<zsombi> dunno if u have access to it
<jgdx> yep, perfect
<zsombi> jgdx: I don't think I'll do anything for the spinner tbh, but the ProgressBar is on my desk
<dobey> eh, i just fixed a bug in unity8 about progress bar usage, and someone complained it was ugly, so if you're fixing that anyway, yay :)
<jgdx> zsombi, +1 from me. I wonder what a transition between a normal progress bar and an indeterminate one will be? Imagine a ubuntu number animation on its value
<zsombi> jgdx: well, an indeterminate doesn't contain a significant value... or do you mean what animation will we use when switching from one mode to the other?
<jgdx> zsombi, right.
<jgdx> anyway, that's just my test case, ubuntu number animation on a the PB's value, then go to indeterminate when reaching 100% or whatever
<zsombi> jgdx: not sure if we will have any transition when mode is changed from one to the other
<jgdx> zsombi, that'll work
<taiebot> Hi all, any news on progress regarding the UITK boost in performance ?
<javier4_> my vendor/ sources ships a custom module that conflicts with one already registered by ubuntu sources
<javier4_> build/core/base_rules.mk:156: *** vendor/mediatek/proprietary/external/aee/binary: MODULE.TARGET.EXECUTABLES.debuggerd already defined by system/core/debuggerd.  Stop.
<javier4_> should I modify system/core/debuggerd to not define the stock one?
<matv1> anyone know of a reason why tethering would not be working with my nexus4?
<matv1> i have enabled rndis both manually and using tweak tool from the open store
<matv1> lsusb shows the nexus connected and looking fine
<matv1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18d1:4ee4 Google Inc. Nexus 4 (debug + tether)
<matv1> i can connect to over adb as well
<matv1> hmm is it this bug?
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-property-service/+bug/1427697
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427697 in dbus-property-service (Ubuntu) "Malformed /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/tethering on mako" [High,Confirmed]
<matv1> my thats old
<matv1> ogra_ is that bug the actual current state do you know?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-11
<mrblack> hi
<mrblack> anyone is here?
<mrblack> hi hasselm
<duflu> mrblack: Yes?
<mrblack> i have a question
<mrblack> i want to make my nexus 5 dualboot ubuntu touch and android 6.0.1
<mrblack> and i installed multirom on android
<mrblack> but it has no stable version of ubuntu touch
<mrblack> and other versions not boot
<duflu> I don't think you can dual boot Android with Ubuntu... can you?
<duflu> Oh, you can
<mrblack> ubuntu touch can not boot
<duflu> I'm out of date
<duflu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<mrblack> oh. thank you so much :-*
 * duflu learned something new
<mrblack> on nrxus 5 it cant be
<mrblack> nexus
<duflu> Hmm, yeah dualboot.sh supports hammerhead (Nexus 5)
<mrblack> greate
<mrblack> :-*
<mrblack> hey every body
<mrblack> it cant be dual boot ubuntu touch and android on nexus 5 hammerhead
<Guest15521> in which phone i can install ubuntu?
<Guest15521> join
<Guest15521> in which phone available in current market,i can install ubuntu?
<NotKit> Guest15521, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/devices/
<Guest15521> quit
<Guest15521> ==has quit'
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, hey, is there any chance that one of you could look at making u-s-s not have an hard depends on system-images? like maybe just hide the panel or display "config not supported" on system when it's not there (we are looking at adding an unity8 session to the desktop iso and system-image isn't something we want on a deb system)
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> could we make it a recommends?
<kenvandine> and we can toggle visiblity based on presence
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> Suggests please
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that should be fine
<seb128> we are looking at seeding unity8-desktop-session
<seb128> so recommends would show on component mismatch
<kenvandine> any suggestions on how we could programatically check to see if it's there?
<kenvandine> i don't want to try to hit it on dbus at startup
<kenvandine> which would start the service
<seb128> no, maybe barry has?
<seb128> but otherwise what about just look on disk if /usr/sbin/system-image-dbus is there
<kenvandine> a really fast way would be to check for the file
<kenvandine> and i care about fast... don't want to slow down startup :)
<seb128> yeah, I would just do that
<seb128> look of the binary or the dbus config are there
<seb128> it's a bit hackish but should do the job
<kenvandine> i assume you need this soon right?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> oh crap
<kenvandine> actually not that easy...
<kenvandine> several other panels use it as well
<seb128> well feature freeze is next week but they are aiming for beta freeze
<seb128> oh? :-(
<kenvandine> about and reset
<seb128> can you maybe open a bug with a summary? ;-)
<seb128> so we can track it
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> we could hide reset as well, it doesn't make sense on desktop
<seb128> +1
<kenvandine> but about would just be a section of it
<kenvandine> will open bug
<seb128> thanks, we can discuss there
<barry> seb128, kenvandine let me know if i can help
<seb128> barry, hey! and thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1612263
<ubot5> bug 1612263 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Don't depend on system-image-dbus for the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612263
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, want to do the u-s-s MIR as well btw? ;-)
<kenvandine> didn't that already get filed?
<seb128> no
<kenvandine> i can file it :)
<kenvandine> just adding to that long list of packages :)
<kenvandine> seb128, the list of depends is very long
<seb128> kenvandine, I can help filing bugs for the depends, let's just open a bug with the list of things that are not in main
<seb128> then if those depends have a MIR yet or not is not your issue
<seb128> we are going to get those filed
<dobey> i just don't understand this trello board
<dobey> did i miss an e-mail?
<seb128> dobey, which one?
<dobey> seb128: the unity8 in 16.10 board you added me to
<seb128> ah
<seb128> sorry if that confused you
<seb128> basically we are working on getting unity8 on the iso as an optional session
<seb128> so we need everything MIRed
<dobey> right, i guessed that much
<dobey> i just don't undesrtand what i'm supposed to do in trello :)
<seb128> dobey, speaking of, I was just about to ping you asking if you could handle the uubuntuone-credentials / pay-service ones
<seb128> oh, nothing
<seb128> but willcooke set up a trello board for tracking that stack of MIR
<seb128> so I put names from people the most likely to be the right person to file the MIR bugs
<dobey> seb128: oh, i saw that bregma moved ubuntu-touch-meta to "not needed" column, but it is needed
<seb128> is it? talk to him I guess
<dobey> yes, because it builds the ubuntu-sdk-libs package which contains actual files on disk
<seb128> bregma, ^
<dobey> the framework information files, and unity-scope-click Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs for that
<dobey> so we either need to say clicks aren't supported, and change that somehow, or have ubuntu-sdk-libs installed too
<seb128> Elleo, hey, in context on ^ (I think I pinged you about that some time ago), could you look at doing the MIR for ubuntu-keyboard? it's starting being urgent (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1597453 is a good example if you want to copy from an existing one, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements has the details)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1597453 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "[MIR] content-hub" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> dobey, I guess clicks are not supported by the fact that we moved to packagekit1 and dropped the click plugin
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1612280
<ubot5> bug 1612280 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-system-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612280
<dobey> seb128: ok, then we have a much larger problem than just sdk-libs i guess
<seb128> kenvandine, you rock, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<Elleo> seb128: I'm on holiday at the moment, but can start looking into it on Monday
<seb128> Elleo, that would be great, thanks! and enjoy your holidays ;-) (and stop looking at work IRC!)
<kenvandine> Elleo, that's good advice from seb128 :)
<ulrichard> Until yesterday my Aquaris phone worked, and without any special incident, mobile and Wifi connectivity are not available today. indicator-network is empty. Also in system settings, mobile and wifi are missing large parts. Did this happen to anyone else as well?
<javier4_> abeato, Hi. I'm the one trying to port to a new device. I solved a problem with debugger executable overrided by vendor/, but now I'm stuck at:
<javier4_> vendor/mediatek/proprietary/frameworks/base/tests/voip: Invalid LOCAL_SDK_VERSION '14' Choices are: .  Stop.
<javier4_> I've seen that inside ubuntu build/core/config.mk, check for java 64bit are commented out. Can that be a problem?
<javier4_> abeato, sorry again. I found out that prebuilts/sdk/ was totally lacking in buntu sources. I copied it from my aosp tree and went over to another problem. But I have a question: shouldn't be UbuntuTouch totally java-free?
<lgp_> Hej
<lgp_> Jag har problem med nätverksanslutningen till min Ubuntu Phone (BQ Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition)
<abeato> javier4_, it is, maybe there is some java code leftover around though, not sure now
<s`> sometimes on-screen keyboard just stop working for some apps
<s`> random apps
<s`> is it known?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-12
<cc> morning，everyone
<cc> how to use .vcf on ubuntu phone?
<cc> i want to put it in my ubuntu phone
<cc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360466/how-do-i-sync-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch
<cc> i got it :)
<cc> i use "syncevolution --import /home/phablet/Documents/contacts/your.vcf backend=evolution-contacts",but it told me
<cc> "/home/phablet/Documents/contacts:No such file or directory"
<cc> what's that mean?
<cc> s/your.vcf/number.vcf
<cc> because i named it "number" in my phone
<ganeshi4u> in place of your.vcf place the name of your file. In this case  number.vcf
<chris____> hello
<chris____> is somebody here ?
<popey> yes
<chris____> I would like some informations about my tab
<chris____> I hope to install ubuntu on a samsung galaxy tab 3 sm-t210
<chris____> is it possible ?
<popey> chris____: someone would need to port it
<popey> !devices | chris____
<ubot5> chris____: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Mohero> Is anyone running UBPorts Nexus5?
<popey> dobey might be
<popey> he has/had one
<chris____> as i can read i think it is impossible to switch os in my tab
<popey> until someone does the port, yes
<chris____> another question if a can
<Mohero> popey: Thanks - The issue I'm having is a 404 when doing apt-get update; it's failing to find "Packages", but looking at the URL, "Packages.gz" exists, "Packages" does not, Is this an issue with the N5, UBPorts or 15.04 in general?
<chris____> my smartphone dead before hollidays and i would like to know witch smatphone i can buy with ubuntu on os
<popey> Mohero: dunno, I don't have a nexus 5, sorry
<Mohero> np
<Mohero> It's not partucularly stable on the N5, anyway - but I was looking at it because our product at work compiled for the Raspberry Pi *almost* just works, but I need GDB to get much further :(
<NeKit> where can I find latest libhybris source to build package? I want to try MM linker with Intel Cherry Trail tablet
<brunch875> new emoji layout looks amazing
<brunch875> usability++
<NeKit> finally found it: https://git.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/
<yuchen> Hi, I'm trying to create a scope for ubuntu phone, but I can't figure out the 'search suggestions' feature described here. Does anyone know how to do it? https://design.ubuntu.com/scopes/components#header-search
<davidcalle> yuchen: hi, I don't think that's actually implemented, that's more a feature on the roadmap. Maybe pstolowski knows?
<davidcalle> alecu: ^
<alecu> yuchen: davidcalle: we don't have that, and I would question if it's still relevant
<alecu> Because scope results are shown immediately as you type
<alecu> So, you could use a category of results to include suggestions
<alecu> We do show some suggestions from the server when searching the app store scope
<alecu> (there are very few at this point, though)
<yuchen> Reasonable. Actually it's not necessary for my scope. Thanks for the info guys!
<kaisoz> hi there!
<kaisoz> quick question... what is a silo? maybe a kind of testing image?
<ogra_> a kind of PPA
<cwayne> mariogrip: hey by any chance did you ever start on nexus5x? I was considering poking around but figured I should check first :)
<ogra_> if you develop a feature that happens often across more than one package, a silo holds everything needed for a feature ... developers make their devices writable. install the silo content and test it (and then flash their phones to be clean again)... if it is good, the silo gety merged into the overlay PPA for phone packages
<ogra_> *gets
<kaisoz> ahhh great
<kaisoz> that's why I see it referencend along with the ci train
<kaisoz> thank you ogra_ :)
<ogra_> right, the ci-train is the umbrella tool that manages the silos etc
<ogra_> (and does the landing of a PPA into the overlay ... once everyone gave his approval)
<ogra_> it is kind of a ticket system that goes from developer to QA to landing team
<ogra_> each of them has to sign off a silo before it can land
<ogra_> (coordination of that is done in the #ubuntu-ci-eng channel btw)
<kaisoz> so the silo is tested in the CI and reviewed by the QA. When that goes ok, then is passed to Landing which prepares it for the final image
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and then sil2100 writes a mail about it (the daily landing team report) ;)
<s`> sometimes on-screen keyboard just stop working (happens on any app randomly), is it known?
<kaisoz> got it! thank you ogra_!
<dobey> Mohero: you really shouldn't try to install stuff on the phone with apt. are you doing that in a chroot, or what?
<ogra_> yeah, bad idea
<Mohero> dobey, what's the right way to install, then? gdb isn't in the app store...
<Mohero> I thought the entire point of Ubuntu convergence was that I can use a keyboard/mouse/monitor and apt-get my normal work...
<Mohero> if convergence stuff runs in a chroot, then that's fine - I can run a chroot, but that doesn't fix the issue of the 404's
<dobey> Mohero: no, / on phones is a very limited partition size
<dobey> Mohero: well you can run xenial stuff in a chroot, rather than vivid (which is EOL for normal Ubuntu)
<Mohero> right, but this is just to debug the application that is already running on the phone (mostly)..
<Mohero> that would be helpful... is there docs on creating the chroot/LXC for xenial?
<dobey> well the archive is still on the server, so i don't know why you're getting 404s unless you changed the apt sources to point to some other places
<dobey> Mohero: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<Mohero> my point is the 404 are on "Package" which doesn't exist, "Package.gz" does exist, which is why I was wondering if it was a bug of some description.
<Mohero> Thanks for the link..
<Mohero> it's Nexus 5 running RC-proposed from ubports
<dobey> Mohero: i presume that 404 is harmless then, or you just hit the archive at a bad time (while database were being re-synced/re-built)
<Mohero> dobey: I don't think it's timing as it's happened since I installed, but a chroot/LXC should solve the issue and will allow me to target 16.04, anyway - at least at this stage
<dobey> so to create a xenial chroot, same instructions as in that link, but grab the xenial daily-preinstalled tar.gz instead of the vivid one
<kaisoz> hi there!
<chrisccoulson> Is there a way for an app to tell that it's running in Unity 8? The equivalent with other shells (for desktop, at least) would be checking XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP. I'm not sure if that's set on Unity 8 / desktop (it's not on the phone, which I guess makes sense)
<chrisccoulson> (not sure if that message appeared before. Apologies if it did, but I got disconnected as soon as I sent it)
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1612702
<ubot5> bug 1612702 in libqofono (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libqofono" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612702
<javier4_> why my ubuntu source can't find LOCAL_SHARED_LIBRARIES placed under vendor/mediatek even if I added that path to main.mk?
<kaisoz> i'm trying the emulator for development, I followed the tutorial from the wiki, but the "touchscreen" works pretty badly... it's very difficult to tap anywhere with the mouse, the emulator just doesn't detect it
<kaisoz> does anybody know any configuration or similar to make it work better?
<kaisoz> I created the instance for x86
<kaisoz> with the default channel, that I think is the devel one
<kaisoz> right?
<peat-psuwit> kaisoz: Use stable or rc-proposed channel.
<kaisoz> I guess nobody is here on a friday afternoon... sounds logical to me xD
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: I guess I want to see your Android.mk file.
<kaisoz> ahh ok, I just saw ur message
<kaisoz> thx
<kaisoz> :)
<kaisoz> dev channel is not used at all?
<javier4_> peat-psuwit, they're are .mk files I already used to correctly build an mtk-customized AOSP tree.
<peat-psuwit> kaisoz: devel is used for porting Ubuntu Touch to the current LTS release (xenial).
<kaisoz> ahh ok
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Ubuntu Touch build system disabled some aspect of building, for example Java bits. I still want to see your Android.mk.
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<kaisoz> I just created an instance from the stable one, this works nicely
<kaisoz> thx!
<kaisoz> although it's a bit difficult to use the edges hehe
<javier4_> this time it doesn't find neither libnativehelper
<javier4_> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/out/target/product/y991/obj_arm/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libnativehelper_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/out/target/product/y991/obj_arm/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libapedec_mtk_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<javier4_> http://pastebin.com/5Z2xch9j
<javier4_> peat-psuwit, ^^^^
<kaisoz> 1what's the emulator "device"? just "ubuntu"? cause I didn't have to specify the device in the channel name for the stable/devel channel but I had to for the rc-proposed (ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu)
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: IIRC, libnativehelper is used to implement methods for system class libraries on Java.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Why do you want to build it anyway?
<javier4_> peat-psuwit, I copied the entire vendor/ dir from my aosp tree to the ubuntu one. Should I remove the whole mediatek/proprietary/external/apedec/?
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: You're porting to a device?
<javier4_> yes
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: what's that device?
<javier4_> an mt6795 based phone.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: specific device, please.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: and do you have a link to the device tree?
<javier4_> elephone vowney lite
<javier4_> no, no link. I re-generated the tree taking many things from various place on the net.
<javier4_> aosp builds and works
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: I'm not sure why libapedec_mtk wants to link to libnativehelper, but this suggest that libapedec_mtk gets tied to pretty much high level Android system, which Ubuntu Touch doesn't provide.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Do you know what is libapedec_mtk? Or what's its user?
<javier4_> peat-psuwit, to me, the name remember a mtk proprietary decoder for .ape. Seems strange that's high level.
<peat-psuwit> APE is a codec?
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: It maybe not that high level, but I don't know how that lib was written.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: anyway, where did you get stuffs in vendor/mediatek anyway?
<javier4_> it's a decoder for monkey's audio file. Found some repos on the net.
<javier4_> I don't know why a user-level decoder it's customized by chip vendor...
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: It's hardware-decoder library.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: So it's specific to your chipset.
<javier4_> peat-psuwit, and why it needs java, then?
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Only developers who wrote that code knows. Or the one who have code.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: I can't really tell anything without having source code in my hand. Where do you get that repo, exactly?
<javier4_> I don't remember. It was a lot of time ago.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Is it a git repo? Run "git remote -v" and "git log -1 --pretty=oneline"
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: in libapedec_mtk repo directory
<javier4_> peat-psuwit, i have no more git metainfo. At the end of my work on aosp I let just the files.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Try going to that directory in your AOSP tree. I don't believe it's not a git repo.
<javier4_> peat, trust me: I have no git address to give you.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Then put them on Github. Put both device repo, kernel repo and each of your directory in vendor/mediatek.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Name your repo by path, replacing / with _ and put ubuntu-touch_ in front.
<javier4_> peat-psuwit, I don't know how much rights I have to redistribute this material. So that's not a way. Thanks anyway for your time. If you have an idea to solve my problem with shared libraries I'll read it in a couple of hours. Keep in mind that I copied libnativehelper/ dir from my aosp tree to the ubuntu one, but make still complain with the error I posted previously.
<peat-psuwit> javier4_: Things in Android world are usually licensed under Apache 2. See LICENSE file in the repo. If you have the source code you probably can distribute it, because Apache 2 gives that right to you.
<dobey> k1l: ^^ err, #spam ?
<k1l> dobey: ah yes.
<dobey> seems like that one needs a kline though
<k1l> yep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-13
<criztovyl> Where do I find sources for UT packages? i.e. media-hub 4.2.0+15.04.20160704-0ubuntu1
<Glokem> Greetings
<ganeshi4u> hey guys I'm porting Ubuntu touch for my Samsung device and while building recovery image it gave a error during the build of libhealthd.qcom can i comment it out or is it necessary?
<gb_mks> hello, I´m trying to follow this Ubuntu Touch course for developers: https://www.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/curso-de-programacion-de-ubuntu-phone-touch/details
<gb_mks> but I found a problem with the ubuntu-sdk creating projects.
<gb_mks> Once installed the ubuntu-sdk and created the armfh kit, I try to create a new app but I find this message in the kit selecction menu from the wirard: "No valid kits found". If I go to Tools -> Options -> Build&Run -> Kits in the armfh kit there is a warning symbol that states: "Mkspec " not found for the Qt version".
<gb_mks> Do someone have any clue for solving it? Thanks :)
<pleia2> sp. O having some trouble with my bq Aquaris M10, it's stuck in a state of not booting ...just flashing the "powered by Ubuntu" screen every few seconds, any thoughts?
<pleia2> bah
<pleia2> s/sp. O/so, I'm
<pleia2> can't even seem to turn it off :\ it's just staying in this loop
<mimecar> pleia2, can you power off by holding poweb, volume up and volume down buttons?
<pleia2> mimecar: I tried, it's stops it for longer than usual, but then starts right back up again
<mimecar> have you a Windows computer?
<pleia2> no
<mimecar> M10 use Mediatek, you can try to reflash the firmware
<pleia2> what's Mediatek?
<mimecar> the soc builder
<mimecar> can you enter on recovery?
<pleia2> how?
<mimecar> press volume up on reboot
<pleia2> doesn't seem to do anything
<pleia2> this is really bad timing, I fly across the country tonight and have an ubuntu presentation to give Monday x_x
<pleia2> behold, broken tablet!
<mimecar> You'll have to let the battery drain
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> it's been doing this all night, I was hoping it would be drained by now, alas
<pleia2> then plug it back in, and try to boot it into recovery?
<mimecar> yes
<pleia2> are there recovery instructions somewhere?
<mimecar> on M10 FHD (the same model with other screen)
<mimecar> you have two options: wipe cache partition and factorty reset
<mimecar> you must run first wipe cache... and reboot
<pleia2> I don't need anything on this, so it's fine to factory reset
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> then you can test the second option
<pleia2> so, http://www.mibqyyo.com/comunidad/discussion/75754/reset-my-tablet/p1 is leading me to http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0 - are these the correct instructions?
<mimecar> yes, the Hard Reset process is the same for phones and tablet on bq
<mimecar> that option would be the last option if factory reset does not work
<pleia2> oh, I thought that was the same thing, do you know the process for factory reset?
<mimecar> on windows yes but it should be similar on linux
<pleia2> I don't have Windows
<pleia2> can you point me to some documentation or something for it?
<mimecar> I have not checked the process on linux
<mimecar> but it looks similar with spflash tool
<mimecar> you have the documentation on previous link you pasted
<pleia2> oh, ok, I thought you said that was something different x_x
<pleia2> so a hard reset and a factory reset are the same, or not?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> on factory reset you remove user data partition
<mimecar> on hard reset you reinstall the OS
<pleia2> ok, the link I have doesn't even mention factory reset
<Sander^home> Hi. Do anyone know if it would be possible to run firejail on ubuntu phone?
<Sander^home> It looks to be pretty leightweigt.
<mimecar> pleia2, you can ask later if you have some problem with HR process
<pleia2> mimecar: thanks, getting on a flight soon so hopefully the battery will die some time this morning
<javier4_> mtk patched kernel here: on aosp it builds correctly, on Ubuntu it gives this error
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/kernel/sched/rt.c: In function 'sched_rt_runtime_exceeded':
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/kernel/sched/rt.c:1084:25: error: 'struct rt_rq' has no member named 'rq'
<javier4_>    int cpu = rq_cpu(rt_rq->rq);
<javier4_>                          ^
<javier4_> make[4]: *** [kernel/sched/rt.o] Error 1
<kaisoz> hi there!
<mimecar> hi kaisoz
<kaisoz> hi mimecar
<dobey> why is getting qml to lay things out properly so bloody difficult
<ganeshi4u> javier4_: I am porting Ubuntu touch for my Samsung device to and led to the same error. Just simply remove this "CONFIG_USER_NS" from your kernel defconfig and it should build fine
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, thanks man, but it seems to not be sufficient. My build still fails the same way. Are you sure that's the only *_NS config did you unset?
<ganeshi4u> yes removing that made my kernel build without any errors, also try removing this one by one and see which one  the error.. CONFIG_PID_NS,CONFIG_NET_NS,CONFIG_UTS_NS,CONFIG_IPC_NS
<smiley_face> hi I have a problem with my nexus 7 2012 it gives me this error
<smiley_face> ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<ganeshi4u> javier4_ where did you you get the kernel source from and are you sure it built fine without the Ubuntu touch extra defconfig additions?
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, I found it on the net, it's customized by mediatek, and I've already been able to build a full aosp rom on it.
<ganeshi4u> hmm..javier4_ then it seems to be the Ubuntu touch defconfig additions that broke something. Try to build by removing those configs that i have mentioned in the previous message
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, still fails.
<ganeshi4u> javier4_: I think this maybe a compiler issue too,currently I'm facing errors to and this seems to be due to a faulty compiler. Try to replace the compiler maybe with a linaro toolchain
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, I'm obliged to use a mediatek-customized compiler.
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, the compiler I use it's the same I used to build aosp, so I don't think it can be the issue.
<ganeshi4u> javier4_ building for mediatek devices is really hard, by the way what's your device? I'll try to look out for your error and let you know if i find something
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, I'm trying a porting for a new device. Elephone vowney lite. If i'll find a way I'll let you know. Thanks.
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, I gave a look to the problematic source file and found a way to make it build: enable CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED. I don't know if this can cause problem to Ubuntu builds, but I fear it does. Actually I have another problem now:
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/kernel/cgroup.c: In function 'subsys_cgroup_allow_attach':
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/kernel/cgroup.c:2138:37: error: invalid operands to binary != (have 'kuid_t' and 'kuid_t')
<javier4_>    if (current != task && cred->euid != tcred->uid &&
<javier4_>                                      ^
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/kernel/cgroup.c:2139:18: error: invalid operands to binary != (have 'kuid_t' and 'kuid_t')
<javier4_>        cred->euid != tcred->suid)
<javier4_>                   ^
<javier4_> make[3]: *** [kernel/cgroup.o] Error 1
<javier4_> make[2]: *** [kernel] Error 2
<javier4_> I have to go now. I hope I'll find you here again tomorrow.
<ganeshi4u> as far as i know the invalid operands to binary error is related to the CONFIG_USER_NS. By disabling that config i have came past that error
<ganeshi4u> javier4_: is the CONFIG_USER _NS still enabled!! if it is still there try to build by removing it
<javier4_> LOL. We're totally reverting all the Ubuntu defconfig customization. I think this will have give us problem for sure building system/. I'll try anyway.
<ganeshi4u> nope CONFIG_USER_NS is just a experimental work as I have searched for it over the internet and didn't seem to be that important, and I have also gone through the defconfig of devices which have been already built Ubuntu touch and the *_NS was disabled in them too
<javier4_> ganeshi4u, my kernel seems to be building fine. Surely my complete rom build will fail for other problems I already I'm aware of. But you can try the flag I suggested. It seems to work.
<javier4_> I talked to early:
<javier4_> drivers/built-in.o: In function `vgacon_switch':
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/drivers/video/console/vgacon.c:819: undefined reference to `screen_info'
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/drivers/video/console/vgacon.c:819: undefined reference to `screen_info'
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/drivers/video/console/vgacon.c:839: undefined reference to `screen_info'
<javier4_> drivers/built-in.o: In function `vgacon_init':
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/drivers/video/console/vgacon.c:588: undefined reference to `screen_info'
<javier4_> /home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/drivers/video/console/vgacon.c:588: undefined reference to `screen_info'
<javier4_> drivers/built-in.o:/home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10/drivers/video/console/vgacon.c:374: more undefined references to `screen_info' follow
<javier4_> make[2]: *** [vmlinux] Error 1
<javier4_> make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2
<javier4_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/Ubuntu/javier/dati/UbuTouch/phablet5/kernel-3.10'
<javier4_> make: *** [TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES] Error 2
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-14
<lgp> hi
<kajover> hey, any new ubuntu touch phones coming out?
<gihel> no plan from BQ, so far
<gihel> they're still selling the tablet, there's hope
<kajover> I think ubuntu phones have a real chance in autumn/winter. the iphone is going to be mediocre, windows phones don't exist, sailfish is more or less gone.. google will release its new phones and who knows what fuchsia is. other then that i know of a lot of people switching from windows10 to linux (ubuntu) and they are looking at phones
<kajover> the only issue i see is that there is no connecting part... where do i store my pics in the cloud? nope, no ubuntu one. where is the watch? you have pebble, but yeah
<gihel> you can use web services
<kajover> and that ubuntu touch is slow and the design is a bit.. yeah. well long story short... we need more ubuntu touch phones.. maybe nokia will start doing something useful and release their phones with meego(sailfish) or ubuntu touch. would buy one in a heart beat
<kajover> yes web services, but my friends are switching from windows and google because they want their pics to be encrypted, private, secure, etc
<gihel> nokia ?? you mean the company owned by microsoft ? :)
<kajover> nokia is an independent company, currently licensing the brand name to chinese enterprises that put android on their chinese phones
<kajover> *nothing against chinese phones, i just meant it is not nokia nokia
<gihel> ok, the *new* nokia
<kajover> right now, the only more or less trustworthy phone maker that gets the "convergence" right is apple
<kajover> ah and i forgot plasma mobile ;) but still without hardware it is just a concept
<gihel> if you have something to keep secure and private, I would tell you not to put it in the cloud
<gihel> nokia story reminds me Amiga... the brand still exists, they were selling regular PC few years ago
<gihel> i'm not sure an empty shell could live loung enough
<gihel> long*
<kajover> ubuntu could do their own phones and skip the android package, maybe that would help. right now they move to Android 6.0 Marshmallow BSP (Board Support Package) with OTA13
<kajover> maybe even their own notebooks, that would be crazy
<kajover> open source hardware of course.. one can dream :P
<gihel> i vote for it :)
<david89> Can I develop for the Ubuntu Touch tablet from something different than Ubuntu?
<stakewinner00> david89, I think that if you use a debian it is easy to do that.
<javier4_> my device is 64 bit, and my makefile for kernel image doesn't inlcude zImage target. This makes ubuntu build fails. I tried to replicate the arch/arm/ behavioue inside arch/arm64/, but I have problem with the files I copied from/to kernel-310/arch/arm64/boot/compressed/. Should I make Ubuntu accept an uncompressed kernel image?
<gb_mks> I´m trying to install ubuntu-sdk in Trisquel 7.0 (ubuntu 14.04 without the privative blobs) but I´m having some issues related with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1478684
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1478684 overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
<ganeshi4u> hi I have just now finished building Ubuntu touch for my device and have the three image files but it seems like to flash we have to make a roofs image but i don't know how to do that and didn't find any proper guide. Can anyone tell me the steps or point to a proper guide for making rootfs  image
<ganeshi4u> anyone?
<NeKit> ganeshi4u, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubports-developers/portcraft/trunk/view/head:/portcraft/flash.py
<NeKit> use this as reference in the worst case
<ganeshi4u> NeKit: what does this script to and how can I use it? should I give my system.img as a argument to this script!!
<NeKit> I don't think the script is working, but look at what it does and you can do this manually
<NeKit> (it creates ubuntu.img in /data, formats it to ext4, mounts as loop, extracts Ubuntu rootfs, creates some folders and copies system.img to /var/lib/lxc/android)
<gb_mks> do you know how to change schroot version from 1.6.8 to 1.6.10 in Trisquel 7.0?
<gb_mks> (Trisquel 7.0 = Ubuntu 14.04 - privative blobs)
<ganeshi4u> NeKit: thanks, I'll try it out now
<NeKit> ganeshi4u, rootstock-touch-install may also work in theory - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/project-rootstock-ng/trunk/view/head:/rootstock-touch-install
<ganeshi4u> NeKit: but i think rootstock-touch-install needs a prebuilt roofs image which it uses to repack our system.img and I can't download a roofs image from anywhere and the link in Ubuntu porting guide is dead
<ganeshi4u> NeKit: I have found a prebuilt roofs image but it is named yakkety-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz can i use this one?
<NeKit> ganeshi4u, use vivid for now, I think
<ganeshi4u> NeKit: but vivid has been removed from the site and I can't find it anywhere
<NeKit> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ganeshi4u> NeKit: thanks man 😃 is the yakkety still under development??
<NeKit> I think OTA13 will switch to xenial, not yaketty
<ganeshi4u> ok but i have seen daily builds for nexus devices name gallery and looks like they are moving to yakkety
<javier4_> guys, my device is arm64, and the makefile for that arch in kernel 3.10 doesn't offer zImage target. Can I use uncompressed image for Ubuntu? And how?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<javier4_> is external/openssl/ from an android tree needed to build UbuntuTouch?
